# Mit dem SEMI-FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2016)

Da die 650B+ Bilder im Thread​*"Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE"*
nicht erwünscht sind, und im allgemeinen 650B+ Thread leider zwischen Fragen, Links und vielen anderen Anliegen untergehen, bin ich mal so frei und eröffne eine weitere Galerie,  für die nicht ganz so dicken. Ich hoffe, dass Fatbikeabteil wird es verkraften. 



​


----------



## Toronto (14. Oktober 2016)

Find ich gut.

Ist auch übersichtlicher wenn jemand gezielt sucht.

Gruß Torsten

Edit: Foto folgt noch.

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Oktober 2016)

Find ich auch gut.
Könnte man eigentlich für alle Radgrössen machen, also 29+ etc.


----------



## gruenspecht (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
wir haben auch schon einen Thread für Tourenfotos mit den + Bikes..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-tour-mit-dem-bike-fotos-von-touren-mit-dem-27-5-650b-29-26.791663/

Und auch schon einen Bilder/Technik Thread für +

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b-650b-27-5-29-galerie-technik-und-allgemeine-diskussionen.750243/

Also ich fänds ja schon sinnvoll diese zu nutzen und zentraler zu posten, als dauernd neue Threads zu machen..



cu
Kurt


----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir haben auch schon einen Thread für Tourenfotos mit den + Bikes..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-tour-mit-dem-bike-fotos-von-touren-mit-dem-27-5-650b-29-26.791663/
> ...


Ich würde mal sagen, dass beide Threads im selben Unterforum wesentlich zentraler sind. Zumal sich hier die Plusser sammeln. Von deinem Thread höre ich das erste mal. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, so tief wie er vergraben ist. Der Technik Thread dürfte  allgemein bekannt sein


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Oktober 2016)

Tja da hast schon nicht unrecht.. nur war das damals als es hies es wird ne eigene + Untersektion geben... und dann wird da alles hinverschoben.. .


----------



## Rommos (16. Oktober 2016)

Da frag ich gleich mal nach, wie ich das machen soll?

1. Ich hab fast alle Teile zusammen für einen 26+ Aufbau.
2. Eigentlich würde ich gern den Aufbau dokumentieren (= Aufbauthread), auch um ggf. Dinge zu besprechen, zu diskutieren, sich mit gleich Verrückten  auszutauschen
3. Wo soll ich bzw. soll ich das überhaupt machen????

Einfach im Fatbike-Bereich? So als "Mikro-Fatbike-Aufbau"?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich stand ja vor dem gleichen Problem Roman. Gesucht habe ich eigentlich nur im Fatbikeabteil,  da macht ein Plus Aufbau oder die Suche nach Infos am ehesten Sinn. Deshalb Aufbau/Umbaufred auch hier.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Tja da hast schon nicht unrecht.. nur war das damals als es hies es wird ne eigene + Untersektion geben... und dann wird da alles hinverschoben.. .


Wenn denn mal das neue Forum kommt (eigentlich gibt es keinen wirklich triftigen Grund, dass sich das so hinzieht), kann man auch beide unterwegs Threads zusammen legen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich war heute rund um Schönheide im Erzgebirge unterwegs,  hier am Kuhberg. 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schön!
Was benutzt du den für eine Kamera? Bin absoluter Fotobanause


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## digi-foto.at (17. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst ist da.. 
Mir solls recht sein.

Samstag bei ner schönen Tour, hier direkt an der Abbruchkante eines Seitenarms des Donautales.



 


lg
Kurt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Oktober 2016)

Herbst im Naturpark Erzgebirge-Vogtland 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## gruenspecht (22. Oktober 2016)

Herbst im Thüringer Wald


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich war heute mit @Stevanski, der mich grade besucht, und einem weiteren guten Freund auch auf ner echt coolen Tour _(im wahrsten Sinne):_)
Nach dem es uns gestern ordentlich eingesaut hat bei 4-5° und Regen _(kleiner Bericht im "On Tour mit dem +Bike..." Thread) _ging es heute nach kurzer Reperatureinlage an meinem Bike Nachmittags dann doch noch auf den Dreisesselberg.

Bei der Auffahrt im Wald war es recht angenehm..




Oben raus wurde es dann etwas windig und nebelig bei ca. 2°, aber zumindest war der Schnee der letzten Tage schon wieder so gut wie völlig weg 


 

Da gabs dann erst mal einen Tee im Hüttengasthaus bevor es auf einem der schönsten Trails hier bei uns wieder runter ging.
Davon hab ich leider schon wieder keine Fotos gemacht.. Der Trail lässt mich das immer vergessen 

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2016)

Fordere ein Unterforum für E-Plus-Bikes


----------



## tofino73 (23. Oktober 2016)

1990er Alpinestars CroMega in halbfett





Happy trails


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Oktober 2016)

Heute im Thüringer Wald....


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Oktober 2016)

Auf dem Weg zum Schneckenstein :





Unterwegs in einer Schutzhütte :





Am Panoramablick übers Vogtland 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Oktober 2016)

Keine Nachtfahrt.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2074797...ys-20161017_193955_lls-medium.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## krentschman (25. Oktober 2016)

Habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen mein Stevens Whaka ES+
Hier eine Ausrittbilder ....


----------



## Speedskater (25. Oktober 2016)

Das passt auch hier rein.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Oktober 2016)

Vor einer Stunde, Blick nach Franken...Burg Lauenstein....


----------



## gruenspecht (27. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Oktober 2016)

Mieses Wetter,  aber an einem freien Tag auf den Arbeitsweg zu blicken hat was ;-)
Grüße Franky 



​


----------



## krentschman (28. Oktober 2016)

sag mal Syn Crossis, welche Kamera hast Du bei Deinen Ausfahrten dabei ?


----------



## krentschman (28. Oktober 2016)

auf dem Bigge Skywalk ....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Oktober 2016)

krentschman schrieb:


> sag mal Syn Crossis, welche Kamera hast Du bei Deinen Ausfahrten dabei ?



Eine EOS 5DMKII,  meistens mit einem Samyang 85/1.4. Ein Weitwinkel und ein 50mm. Manchmal aber auch einfach nur mit Camelbak ohne Kamera.


----------



## gruenspecht (29. Oktober 2016)

Die 2,8er Nobby Nic tubeless montiert. Ging absolut problemlos, halten die Luft. Bin vom Fahrgefühl begeistert. 

Leider nur ein Bild mit dem Smartphone:


----------



## jusio (29. Oktober 2016)

Überführungsfahrt – neu im Stall: Cannondale Cujo 3



 
Ja, teilweise sind auch noch Aufkleber vorhanden ;-)



 




Statt des Cujo 2, das mir von der Schriftfarbe her nicht gefallen hat, wurde es das einfacher ausgestattete Cujo 3. Mal sehen, was an Anbauteilen umgebaut wird. Kurbel, Bremsen, Reifen ???









Der Herbst tobt sich aus



 




 




Die Kamera ist von den Farben teilweise überfordert, das gelb des Schriftzugs ist mal so mal so...




 


Fahrspaß pur , auch wenn's noch nicht ansatzweise Trails waren...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Oktober 2016)

Coole Bilder 

Ich war heute unterwegs nach Carlsfeld, zum Kranichsee,  auf dem Buchenweg 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mein Scott Scale Plus nun seit einem halben Jahr und bin immer noch schwer begeistert. Nutze das Bike regelmäßig, ob auf Trailtouren mit meiner Familie, die schnelle Runde nach der Arbeit oder als Trainer beim Kinderbiketraining. Kurz immer dann wenn mein Enduro Fully zu viel des Guten ist. Das Bike ist im Vergeich zum Fatty deutlich alltagstauglicher. Die kompatiblen Teile wandern jetzt aber so langsam ans Winterbike, das richtige Fatbike. So habe ich nicht noch ein komplettes Bike im Keller stehen und nutze die Komponenten das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab heute Vormittag ne kleine Runde gedreht, um die neuen Scheiben und Beläge einzubremsen.
Da durfte die Kam auch wieder mal mit 









lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Herbsttour mit " schmal Bereifter " Frau über die Salmaser Höhe


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2016)

Bike and Hike zur östlichen Karwendelspitze
Sorry kein Bild vom Bike gemacht


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bike and Hike zur östlichen Karwendelspitze
> Sorry kein Bild vom Bike gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 542040 Anhang anzeigen 542041 Anhang anzeigen 542042 Anhang anzeigen 542043


War doch bestimmt das mit Helferlein


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2016)

Nein


----------



## jusio (30. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Runde...





Lieblingsbaum - gibt nicht auf:


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Oktober 2016)

Abstecher zum Bienenpfad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (30. Oktober 2016)

Weil 29+ ja auch irgendwie "semi" ist....hier mein neues Deadwood


----------



## krentschman (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute nochmal das Top Wetter genutzt ....


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi Jungs und Mädls...
Glaub mein Baby steht grade zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages, check das aber noch nicht so ganz .





lg
Kurt


----------



## schaeufele (31. Oktober 2016)

Big Honzo vorher auf der Alb, Brückentag


----------



## Wachtendonker (31. Oktober 2016)

CTF Overloon


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst ist einfach genial, vor allem wenns so ein Kaiserwetter wie bei uns heute hat..
Vormittags ne Runde am Bogenparcours gegangen und Nachmittags aufs Bike..
Viel besser als in der Arbeit hocken .





lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Oktober 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist einfach genial, vor allem wenns so ein Kaiserwetter wie bei uns heute hat..
> Vormittags ne Runde am Bogenparcours gegangen und Nachmittags aufs Bike..
> Viel besser als in der Arbeit hocken .
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo Du es sagst , da war doch noch was 
Ach ja ,
Ich wollte doch auch schon lange mal wieder in den 3D Bogenparcour


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Oktober 2016)

Jop... genau sowas ...
Schöne Schleuder...

Lg
Kurt


----------



## jusio (1. November 2016)

Nachdem es morgens bei der Zu-Fuss-Runde teilweise noch etwas spooky aussah...




 


 
klarte es auf...


 

schnell heim, das Radl gepackt... und mit den Tücken des Selbstauslösers gekämpft ;-)





und wieder baff angesichts der Farbpracht der Natur


----------



## Rommos (1. November 2016)

...am Staffelsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (3. November 2016)

Dienstag war bei uns DAS Herbstwetter schlechthin angesagt.
Den ganzen Tag über schon recht frisch, morgens etwas Frost, aber traumhaft schön und meist windstill.

Somit wurde unsere Tour bei vielen genießer Pausen zum "sonnenanbeten" genutzt 









Traumhafte Ausblicke...





... bis hin zu den echten Bergen, die am Horizont noch etwas aus dem Dunst gucken..





Da mussten wir uns vor Ort mit den kleineren Steinen begnügen...





... welche aber auch schöne Blicke frei gaben.





So könnte es gerne noch ein Weilchen bleiben .









lg
Kurt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2016)

die Kiste steht nicht nur rum, die wird auch gefahren


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. November 2016)

Hat doch hier irgendwie alles nix mit Fatbike zu tun   Semi-Fat ist für mich wie halbschwanger....  und nur weil ich regelmäßig zur Schwangerschaftsgymnastik gehe werd ich trotzdem nicht schwanger,wetten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2016)

ich finde halbschwanger gar nicht schlecht !
keine Windeln wechseln, ungestörte Nachtruhe, kein beim Biketransport störender Maxi-Cosi/Kindersitz im Auto,....


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. November 2016)

Ich finds recht lustig, da ich beim mitlesen in diversen Fatbike-Thread's immer dachte ....
_"Die Fat-Bike Jungs sind mal durchwegs echt ne relaxte Truppe die denn Sinn der Sache, nämlich Spass am radln zu haben und das Moto - leben und leben lassen -,  noch wirklich verstehen"_...

In letzter Zeit zeigt sich es sich für mich immer mehr das es aber bei den "dicken" auch kein bischen anders als bei den *26" kills 29" *oder _*[hier beliebigen Glaubenskrieg zum Thema Radsport einsetzen ]*_- Leuten ist..

Naja mir wurscht, da ich prinzipiell für mich selber rausfinde was *MIR* Spass macht, und ich alle Radl's gerne auf Fotos anschau.

lg
Kurt


----------



## krentschman (4. November 2016)

Ich will hier weiterhin tolle Bilder sehn !
Egal ob der Fahrer oder das Bike fat (midfat) ist !


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2016)

Es gab ja jetzt ne Weile niemanden mehr, der das Haar in der Plus-Suppe finden wollte. Ist wohl wie beim Klassen-Clown, da rückt auch der nächste in der Hierarchie nach...


----------



## gruenspecht (5. November 2016)

Herbst im Thüringer Wald. Halbfett macht einfach nur Spass, aber der Wunsch nach Vollfett wächst


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. November 2016)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Halbfett macht einfach nur Spass, aber der Wunsch nach Vollfett wächst



Das kommt mir gerade sehr bekannt vor 
lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jusio (6. November 2016)

In der Regenpause mal wieder mit den Tücken des Selbstauslösers gekämpft...


----------



## aquadody (8. November 2016)

Hallöle,

habe im Unit von WTB Trailboss 2,8 auf Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,6 hinten und 3 vorne gewechselt....die beste Entscheidung seit langem. 

War mal wieder in den Bodensteiner Klippen unterwegs.


----------



## Burba (8. November 2016)

aquadody schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 544906 Anhang anzeigen 544907 Hallöle,
> 
> habe im Unit von WTB Trailboss 2,8 auf Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,6 hinten und 3 vorne gewechselt....die beste Entscheidung seit langem.
> 
> War mal wieder in den Bodensteiner Klippen unterwegs.


Interessant, was war an den Trailboss nicht gut? 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ins Unit Plusreifen mit Profil reinpassen. Hab mich nur an die Schwalbe getraut, es ist da schon recht knapp (links und rechts ca. 1mm)


----------



## 29erBiker (8. November 2016)

Heute an der innerdeutschen Grenze unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## aquadody (8. November 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Interessant, was war an den Trailboss nicht gut?
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ins Unit Plusreifen mit Profil reinpassen. Hab mich nur an die Schwalbe getraut, es ist da schon recht knapp (links und rechts ca. 1mm)



Ach verdammt, ich meine Trailblazer....

Im Hinterbau sinds 3-4mm je Seite, das geht auch bei Schlamm ganz gut.


----------



## caponedd (9. November 2016)

Ein freundliches Hallo an @aquadody und @Burba ...
Sind das jeweils 650+ Laufräder? Habt Ihr da womöglich noch Detailbilder (Platz Kettenstrebe etc.).
Das wäre sicher noch ´ne Alternative zum 29er SuperMoto, auf dem mein Unit aktuell rollt.
Mit Stollen sogar ein (Winter-) Konkurrent zum Fatbike.
Da habt Ihr mein Kopfkino aber grade richtig angestossen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. November 2016)

caponedd schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Hallo an @aquadody und @Burba ...
> Sind das jeweils 650+ Laufräder? Habt Ihr da womöglich noch Detailbilder (Platz Kettenstrebe etc.).
> Das wäre sicher noch ´ne Alternative zum 29er SuperMoto, auf dem mein Unit aktuell rollt.
> Mit Stollen sogar ein (Winter-) Konkurrent zum Fatbike.
> Da habt Ihr mein Kopfkino aber grade richtig angestossen ...


Immer schön, jemanden auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen 
Ja, hab mir mit Velocity Dually 27,5+ bauen lassen.
Ist schon knapp und wahrscheinlich sollte der Reifendruck 2 bar nicht überschreiten...





aber reicht...

Hier mal ein Gesamtbild



 

und die Laufräder in nem anderen Bike


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Immer schön, jemanden auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen
> Ja, hab mir mit Velocity Dually 27,5+ bauen lassen.
> Ist schon knapp und wahrscheinlich sollte der Reifendruck 2 bar nicht überschreiten...
> 
> ...


Gibt das keine spuren im Lack? Ich hab schon Hinterbauten mit mehr Platz blank poliert


----------



## caponedd (9. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibt das keine spuren im Lack? Ich hab schon Hinterbauten mit mehr Platz blank poliert


... das hab ich eben auch gedacht ...


----------



## caponedd (9. November 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Immer schön, jemanden auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen
> Ja, hab mir mit Velocity Dually 27,5+ bauen lassen.
> Ist schon knapp und wahrscheinlich sollte der Reifendruck 2 bar nicht überschreiten...
> 
> ...



... so weiss ich aber erstmal, wo ich den Messsieber ansetzen muss.
Danke ...


----------



## aquadody (9. November 2016)

caponedd schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Hallo an @aquadody und @Burba ...
> Sind das jeweils 650+ Laufräder? Habt Ihr da womöglich noch Detailbilder (Platz Kettenstrebe etc.).
> Das wäre sicher noch ´ne Alternative zum 29er SuperMoto, auf dem mein Unit aktuell rollt.
> Mit Stollen sogar ein (Winter-) Konkurrent zum Fatbike.
> Da habt Ihr mein Kopfkino aber grade richtig angestossen ...




Jepp ist 27,5 Zoll mit einer DT Swiss XM551 kommt der NN 2,6" bei 1,5 Bar auf eine Breite von 65mm und einem Ø712mm, der Trailblazer 2,8" kommt auf 68mm breite und Ø730mm, mein Hinterbau hat am Reifendurchlauf 72mm Platz. Da leidet der Lack zwar aber das isses mir Wert.


----------



## Burba (9. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibt das keine spuren im Lack? Ich hab schon Hinterbauten mit mehr Platz blank poliert





caponedd schrieb:


> ... das hab ich eben auch gedacht ...


bis jetzt nicht, bei fetterem Gelände und Mistwetter nehm ich aber eh ein anderes Bike...


aquadody schrieb:


> Jepp ist 27,5 Zoll mit einer DT Swiss XM551 kommt der NN 2,6" bei 1,5 Bar auf eine Breite von 65mm und einem Ø712mm, der Trailblazer 2,8" kommt auf 68mm breite und Ø730mm, mein Hinterbau hat am Reifendurchlauf 72mm Platz. Da leidet der Lack zwar aber das isses mir Wert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 545119


interessant, bei meinem Unit sind es nur 70mm Breite an der Stelle...


----------



## gruenspecht (9. November 2016)

Schön war's.


----------



## 29erBiker (9. November 2016)

Feierabendrunde zum Rennsteig...


----------



## gruenspecht (9. November 2016)

Auf dem Rennsteig war ich heute auch, nur am anderen Ende


----------



## krentschman (9. November 2016)

Geiles Plus Wetter .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (11. November 2016)




----------



## jusio (12. November 2016)

Die Bauwerke der Jugend betrachtet und mich definitiv für zu alt für so etwas befunden 





Nix mehr mit buntem Laub


----------



## gnss (13. November 2016)




----------



## gruenspecht (13. November 2016)

Sonntagvormittagsrunde


----------



## 29erBiker (13. November 2016)

Das herrliche Sonntagswetter genutzt...


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. November 2016)

Uns hat der Schnee heuer eigentlich noch recht verschont.. nur auf über ca. 800m liegt ein bischen..





Aber jetzt kommt trotzdem die Zeit in der das "Gestrüpp" im Gesicht echt Sinn macht 





Leider auch nur Handyfotos heut..

cu
Kurt


----------



## gnss (13. November 2016)




----------



## krentschman (13. November 2016)

heute mal im hellen unterwegs, und fast das knipsen vergessen ...
(Dafür ein Crime-Foto)


----------



## 29erBiker (14. November 2016)

schnelle Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (17. November 2016)

Regenpause heute für eine kleine Ausfahrt genutzt


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2016)

Was war das heute für ein herrlicher Herbsttag! Also ab aufs Bike...


----------



## DerHackbart (23. November 2016)

Erste Testmeter mit dem Orbea Loki


----------



## gruenspecht (23. November 2016)

Feinstes Spätherbstwetter


----------



## DerHackbart (26. November 2016)

Hausrunde bei mäßigem Lichtverhältnissen...

















Falls jemand noch einen Tipp für einen 650b+ Mudguard hat, immer her damit!


----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2016)

Ziemlich diesig gewesen heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2016)

@DerHackbart 

ich hab Mudgards von Zefal verbaut, nicht schön, hilft aber...


----------



## DerHackbart (26. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> @DerHackbart
> 
> ich hab Mudgards von Zefal verbaut, nicht schön, hilft aber...


Danke für den Tipp!
Das Hintere finde ich ganz kleidsam, aber das Vordere gefällt mir optisch leider garnicht...


----------



## gruenspecht (27. November 2016)




----------



## Vighor (27. November 2016)

.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. November 2016)

Gestern im Vogtland, noch ohne Schnee in Richtung Talsperre Muldenberg 



​


----------



## krentschman (28. November 2016)

Dunkel und Arschkalt .....


----------



## DerHackbart (28. November 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Gestern im Vogtland, noch ohne Schnee in Richtung Talsperre Muldenberg
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Starkes Bild!


----------



## OneCent (28. November 2016)

Der Titel ist falsch... das heist nicht Semi-Fat, sondern magersüchtige Fatbikes  - tolle Bilder.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. November 2016)

Gestern bei herrlichem Sonnenschein aber frostigen Temperaturen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. November 2016)

Ich soll dieses Monat noch ein paar Stunden abbauen... meinte heut mein Cheffe.. 
Lass ich mir nicht 2x sagen  .

Also nix wie Mittag heim und bei perfekten Bedingungen eine kleine Runde gedreht..
-2°, alles schön gefroren, und so der ganze Matsch der letzten Tage völlig machtlos gegen mein relativ sauberes Radl.. 









cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2016)

Ich will auch so ein Chef
Bei mir eher umgekehrt....


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich will auch so ein Chef
> Bei mir eher umgekehrt....



Bei mir auch.
Uns haben sie sogar am 29.11 mitgeteilt das bis einschließlich 31.12 Urlaubssperre ist.
Incl den 2 Wochen die wir normal in den Ferien haben.
Mal schaun was mit dem Resturlaub wird den alle dafür aufgespart haben


----------



## gruenspecht (2. Dezember 2016)

Freitagnachmittag, plötzlich Sonne. Perfekt.


----------



## krentschman (2. Dezember 2016)

so früh hab ichs nicht geschafft .....


----------



## digi-foto.at (3. Dezember 2016)

Von lauter _"den schönen Sonnenuntergang mit Blick bis in die Berge" -_betrachten wärs mir dann noch fast finster geworden auf dem Heimweg 





cu
Kurt


----------



## krentschman (4. Dezember 2016)

Geiles Wetter, aber nach fast 2 Stunden waren die Zehen eiseskalt


----------



## krentschman (4. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Speedskater (4. Dezember 2016)

Und auf dem Heimweg sind wir dann in Richtung Sonnenuntergang geritten.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2016)

Richtig schön,  wie sich der Fred hier entwickelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2016)

Richtig schön,  wie sich der Fred hier entwickelt hat


----------



## krentschman (5. Dezember 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Richtig schön,  wie sich der Fred hier entwickelt hat



und das einfach so, ohne Querulanten .....
(fast unglaublich)


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Dezember 2016)

Verschrei's nicht


----------



## aquadody (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich war gestern auch etwas unterwegs...so könnte der Herbst/Winter bleiben..


----------



## schaeufele (10. Dezember 2016)

Daheim und ein Semi Fattes Grinsen im Gesicht 


 



 

 
Euch allen einen schönen 3. Advent 
Weihnachtliche Grüße von der schwäbischen Alb


----------



## tofino73 (12. Dezember 2016)

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (14. Dezember 2016)

In der Mittagspause schnelle Runde gedreht...


----------



## murmel04 (14. Dezember 2016)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Happy trails



Das ist aber viel zu sauber


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Dezember 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> In der Mittagspause schnelle Runde gedreht...



als Unwissender, was ist das für ein Bike/Rahmen?


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Dezember 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> als Unwissender, was ist das für ein Bike/Rahmen?


Ein Specialized Ruze.


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke, weis zu gefallen


----------



## lucie (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Rekon? Würde mich mal interessieren, welchen Eindruck ihr so vom Grip, Rollverhalten u.s.w. habt. Taugt er für vorn und hinten bzw. mit welchen Kombis seid ihr so unterwegs und zufrieden?
Bei Gelegenheit gibt es hier zur Belohnung dann auch mal ein Foto.


----------



## digi-foto.at (14. Dezember 2016)

Also ich war bei der ersten Ausfahrt ganz entsetzt wenn ich vorne runter geschaut habe wie schmal der 2.8er im Gegensatz zum vorher montierten 3.0" Chronicle raus kommt .. Aber hab mich dann auch schnell drann gewöhnt..
Vom Grip her ist das ganze auf tieferem Untergrund auf dem man etwas einsinkt auf jeden Fall eine ganz andere Nummer als der Chronicle _(welcher aber auf trockenen, sandigem, fein schottrigem Untergrund echt sehr gut ist wie ich finde).
_
Zum Rollverhalten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich erst 2 Runden gefahren bin damit, und das fast alles auf 5-10cm tiefer überfrorener Schneedecke die beim drüber fahren einbrach.. da rollt nix richtig .

Aber schau doch mal im Plusreifen-Fred nach, da wirst sicher leichter fündig als hier in der Galerie.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Rekon..

















Vergleich vorher mit den Chronicles..





cu
Kurt


----------



## krentschman (14. Dezember 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit welchen Kombis seid ihr so unterwegs und zufrieden?



Bei mir brüllen die 3" Schwälbchen Nobby Nics am Whaka.
Bis auf Matschecken ist der Grip echt klasse. Rollt auch halbwegs auf Asphalt.


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Dezember 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Also ich war bei der ersten Ausfahrt ganz entsetzt wenn ich vorne runter geschaut habe wie schmal der 2.8er im Gegensatz zum vorher montierten 3.0" Chronicle raus kommt .. Aber hab mich dann auch schnell drann gewöhnt..
> Vom Grip her ist das ganze auf tieferem Untergrund auf dem man etwas einsinkt auf jeden Fall eine ganz andere Nummer als der Chronicle _(welcher aber auf trockenen, sandigem, fein schottrigem Untergrund echt sehr gut ist wie ich finde).
> _
> Zum Rollverhalten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich erst 2 Runden gefahren bin damit, und das fast alles auf 5-10cm tiefer überfrorener Schneedecke die beim drüber fahren einbrach.. da rollt nix richtig .
> ...



Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor auf 2,8er zu wechseln, wollte vorn den Highroller und hinten den Rekon verbauen, wenn ich aber sehe wie schmal die gegenüber den 3,0ern aussehen spar ich mir das lieber....fahre gegenwärtig noch den Ground Control 3.0 von Specialized, bei trockenem Untergrund und auch auf Straße top, sobald es etwas matschig wird ist der Ground Control nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. Dezember 2016)

Genau so ist's mit dem 3" Chronicle ..
Ich bin trotzdem schon gespannt wie sich das Fahrgefühl mit den 2.8ern ändert an dem Radl, aber das steht erstmal im Winterschlaf  mag damit nicht über Salz fahren .
Also werd ich das erst im Frühling genauer rausfinden ob ich wieder auf 3" zurück wechsle..

cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Dezember 2016)

krentschman schrieb:


> Bei mir brüllen die 3" Schwälbchen Nobby Nics am Whaka.
> Bis auf Matschecken ist der Grip echt klasse. Rollt auch halbwegs auf Asphalt.



Die brüllen bei mir ja auch, nur werde ich nicht so richtig warm mit denen. Hmmm...
Na mal sehen, vielleicht rolle ich erst mal noch eine Weile darauf durch's Gelände, bis ich mich zu einem Wechsel durchringe.
Erst mal vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ende OT...


----------



## 29erBiker (16. Dezember 2016)

Heute Überstunden abgebaut und bei herrlichem Wetter unterwegs gewesen....Schieferhalden erkundet


----------



## krentschman (16. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsurlaub .....


----------



## pedalonator (17. Dezember 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommt trotzdem die Zeit in der das "Gestrüpp" im Gesicht echt Sinn macht


Im Winter gibt es kein Gestrüpp im Gesicht weil kein Gestrüpp an den Bäumen


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Dezember 2016)




----------



## digi-foto.at (17. Dezember 2016)

pedalonator schrieb:


> Im Winter gibt es kein Gestrüpp im Gesicht weil kein Gestrüpp an den Bäumen


Bei uns gibt's auch im Sommer kein Gestrüpp an den Bäumen


----------



## 29erBiker (17. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Dezember 2016)

Geht los bei Minusgraden an einem Dezembertag...




...bei ansonsten perfekten äußeren Bedingungen: windstill, sonnig, trocken, klar .


 



Der erste Trail - durchgefroren. Wie mein Trinkschlauch  .
Zum Glück war heißer Kaffee in der Thermoskanne.







Vollsonne bei Bad Grönenbach  .







Geniale Blicke auf die Iller...
















Über die Iller auf der Hängebrücke bei Pfosen.




Perfektes Wetter...







Zurück über die Hängebrücke bei Oberbinnwang.
Heute ist Brückentag  .













So soll's sein .


----------



## krentschman (20. Dezember 2016)

Montags ... trübes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2016)

Unterwegs auf dem Chuckwagon und Mescal Trail in Sedona/Arizona...das hat sich schon gelohnt...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich war gestern wieder im Naturpark Erzgebirge-Vogtland unterwegs. Von 700hm daheim runter auf 550hm :





Dann in Richtung Carlsfeld wieder hoch auf rund 900hm :













Danach ging es wieder runter und später nach hause auf 700, wo auch heute noch kein Schnee liegt. Es wird wohl aber nicht mehr lange so bleiben... 
Grüße Franky​


----------



## Deleted 217350 (31. Dezember 2016)

Perfekte Jahresschlussrunde weil wegen Sonne und Frost und so  .

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch heute Abend und schon mal ein gutes Neues  .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2016)

Eben mit den Kids auf die hohe Wurzel... Unten bei -5 Grad losgefahren, oben brach die Sonne durch... Was für ein Jahresabschluss...




Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!

EDIT: Mist, ist ja nur SEMI hier


----------



## krentschman (31. Dezember 2016)

Jouh, auch noch mal schnell über Mittag drausen gewesen.
-3 Grad. Strahlend blauer Himmel 

Ich wünschen allen semifatten Bikern und Ihren Rädchen einen guten Rutsch in 2017.
Macht weiter so mit den tollnen Bildern

Gruß
krentschman


----------



## Familybikers (1. Januar 2017)

So heute schöne Neujahrstour gedreht ?
Einfach nur tolle Bedingungen, wer  braucht denn schon Schnee 
Wünsche allen Halbfetten und Fetten ein tolles Bikejahr 2017
Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krentschman (1. Januar 2017)

Neujahrsausfahrt ....


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn das neue Radel-Jahr so Geil weiter geht wie es Heute für mich Angefangen hat ,wird 2017 einfach Genial  
Neuer Dämpfer ( FOX Float X Factory ) und neue Kassette ( E-Thirteen 9/44 )


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2017)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

...mal herantasten an das weisse Zeugs..


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2017)

Heute mit Rockpummel im Sandkasten

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riffer (4. Januar 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> Montags ... trübes Wetter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557072 Anhang anzeigen 557073



Toller Trail!




Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn das neue Radel-Jahr so Geil weiter geht wie es Heute für mich Angefangen hat ,wird 2017 einfach Genial
> Neuer Dämpfer ( FOX Float X Factory ) und neue Kassette ( E-Thirteen 9/44 )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 560440 Anhang anzeigen 560441 Anhang anzeigen 560442 Anhang anzeigen 560443 Anhang anzeigen 560444 Anhang anzeigen 560445 Anhang anzeigen 560446 Anhang anzeigen 560447



Was hattest du vorher für einen Dämpfer und wie zeigt sich der Unterschied? Das Hightower würde mir schon auch gefallen, am liebsten in Alu und blau... aber es gibt ja noch Alternativen, die sich vielleicht bei mir auch machen lassen.


----------



## krentschman (4. Januar 2017)

Dunkel - Stürmig - Schneefall


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2017)

War heute auch unterwegs, war schick.....


----------



## krentschman (4. Januar 2017)

29erBiker schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs, war schick.....



Ahhh, jetzt zeigen sich die wahren Bekloppten


----------



## krentschman (5. Januar 2017)

ARSCHKALT heute  (-6 Grad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2017)

Noch ne Nachmeldung meiner Silvestertour in Sachsen, herrliches Wetter, schöne Wege...





Auf dem "Liebeslieder Weg" entlang der Zschopau.





Auf dem Harrasfelsen.


----------



## talybont (6. Januar 2017)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (6. Januar 2017)

...war ein Traum heute vormittag 





Knard hat sich gut angefühlt....




...und die Winterschuhe waren top 





...einfach gut gewesen


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...und die Winterschuhe waren top




Ich war gestern auch zum ersten Mal mit dem Wölvhammer (allerdings dem Vorgängermodell) an den Füßen unterwegs. Superwarm und ich war absolut positiv überrascht davon, wie "normal" sich das Pedalieren trotz der massiven Schuhe anfühlte. Wanderschuhe fand ich im Vergleich viel sperriger.


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch zum ersten mal mit dem Wölvhammer (allerdings dem Vorgängermodell) an den Füßen unterwegs. Superwarm und ich war absolut positiv überrascht davon, wie "normal" sich das Pedalieren trotz der massiven Schuhe anfühlte. Wanderschuhe fand ich im Vergleich viel sperriger.


Kann ich nur zustimmen, absolut unauffällig im positiven Sinn


----------



## krentschman (8. Januar 2017)

heute Wanderwege hoch zur Angelburg - wilde Quälerei !


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. Januar 2017)

Echt coole Fotos, die aber leider von dem (c) Zeichen ziemlich entstellt werden..

Cu
Kurt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2017)

das Schnee Wochenende bot die Möglichkeit das Semi-Dickerle auszuführen


----------



## krentschman (16. Januar 2017)

Ski und Radel gut !
Heute bei uns im Dorf .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Januar 2017)

Fröhliches Halbfettbiken bei ordentlichen Minusgraden an einem fabelhaften Wintermorgen


----------



## gnss (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## DerHackbart (9. Februar 2017)

Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Hometrail unterwegs gewesen.
Kurz wars, erschreckend anstrengend aber sehr lustig!


----------



## What (11. Februar 2017)

Trotz Grippe heut ein paar meter gemacht  Mein neues Bike  Mondraker Vantage R+ , Ich Liebe es


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Februar 2017)

Heute wieder ne kleine Trailtour gedreht. So langsam gewöhnen sich die Beine wieder dran! [emoji6]


----------



## krentschman (12. Februar 2017)

langsam wird der Schnee weniger ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (12. Februar 2017)

Heute + im Doppeltpack,


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Februar 2017)

Ich war auch mal wieder auf ein Ründchen bei dem netten Wetter.






Trotz dass Singlespeeden mit dem Teil eine wahre Freude ist, habe ich dem Stache die Sunrace 11-46t spendiert, was gut zum 32t Originalkettenblatt passt. Damit also noch geariger auf Trails!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> habe ich dem Stache die Sunrace 11-46t spendiert


wie ist denn der Schaltkomfort im Vergleich zu den Kassetten von Shimano & Sram?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Februar 2017)

Den Vergleich habe ich nicht, aber die Kassette funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## krentschman (16. Februar 2017)

ist das doofe weisse Zeug immer noch nicht weg .....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Februar 2017)

So heute die ersten 30km auf dem Scale absolviert. Nach 12 Monaten only Fat sehr ungewohnt. 

Fazit: Das Scale macht Laune. 1x11 SRAM rockt (Bis auf den GX Trigger) auch und es war trotz der dünnen Schlappen doch recht komfortabel.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2017)

Ganz frisch vom Weg nach Regensburg 

Wasser in der Luft!




Wasser am Boden




Noch viel mehr Wasser am Boden!
Umsteigen auf Boot?


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Februar 2017)

Nah am Wasser gebaut...

War die erste Testrunde für das gebraucht erworbene Teasi. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Dient mir zum Nachfahren und Aufzeichnen, das macht es gut.
Wenn nur die klobige Optik nicht wäre...


----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2017)

Heute auch die ersten Testrunde, aber mit dem 26+







...aber es kommt auch noch ein anderer Halter für das Teasi - der hier baut zu hoch, Kugelkopf brauch ich auch nicht


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...aber es kommt auch noch ein anderer Halter für das Teasi - der hier baut zu hoch, Kugelkopf brauch ich auch nicht




Ich habe auch gerade einen Halter ohne Kugelgelenk bei Amazon bestellt. Mal sehen ob der auf meinen Vorbau passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade einen Halter ohne Kugelgelenk bei Amazon bestellt. Mal sehen ob der auf meinen Vorbau passt...


Den hab ich auch noch hier


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Februar 2017)

Welchen Halter wirst du denn jetzt verbauen?


----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Welchen Halter wirst du denn jetzt verbauen?


Meiner ist noch ohne die Gummihaken, und kann auch an den Lenker. Wird wohl der flache werden...


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2017)

Ich bin erkältet und hab Fernweh...


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich bin erkältet und hab Fernweh...


Männerschnupfen 
Gute Besserung Fabi, auf nach Dahn


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Fabi, auf nach Dahn



Merci, merci! Zum Glück nur leicht, aber doch genug, um nicht auf's Rad zu können. 
Dahn* wenn spontan, hab viel zu tun, wenig zu ruh'n und mag daher nicht plan'. 


*Sind die angedachten Strecken halbwegs SSP tauglich? Die entschaltete Krampe wäre bei einem eventuellen Aufenthalt mein Begleitfahrzeug...


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Merci, merci! Zum Glück nur leicht, aber doch genug, um nicht auf's Rad zu können.
> Dahn wenn spontan, hab viel zu tun, wenig zu ruh'n und mag daher nicht plan'.


wissen wir doch, daß Du viel beschäftigt bist 
Kannst auch noch gerne im Bus mitfahren.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> wissen wir doch, daß Du viel beschäftigt bist
> Kannst auch noch gerne im Bus mitfahren.



Cool! 
Zelt hab ich ja auch, also von daher sollte auch die Unterkunftsfrage ohne große Vorplanung zu klären sein.


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Cool!
> ZEIT hab ich ja auch


Habs mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## What (1. März 2017)

Nabend,  hier auch nochmal 

Gestern unterwegs gewesen





Da hab ich auch direkt mal eine Frage , wie entfernt ihr die Decals an den Laufrädern ? Hätte jetz Aufkleberentferner genommen ?!??


----------



## boblike (1. März 2017)

Meist langt ein normale Föhn. Warm machen, abziehen und danach mit WD40 die Kleberreste entfernen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## What (1. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Meist langt ein normale Föhn. Warm machen, abziehen und danach mit WD40 die Kleberreste entfernen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk




Super danke , das probiere ich die Tage mal aus 

Grüße


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2017)

What schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch direkt mal eine Frage , wie entfernt ihr die Decals an den Laufrädern ?


Meist geht es wie von @boblike beschrieben mit warm machen und einfach abziehen.
Funktionierte bisher bei Felgen von DT, NoTubes und Ryde.
Ich habe hier jetzt neu ein VR aus der M1900 Serie von DT, bei dem ist der Mist scheinbar aufgedruckt o.ä. 
Da wird wahrscheinlich nur Chemieeinsatz funktionieren. Aber da relativ dezent gehalten stören zum Glück die Decals kaum.


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2017)

Vorsicht, mancher Hersteller packt die Decals unter Klarlack, aber das kann man normal ertasten. Was das nun mit "unterwegs" zu tun hat?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2017)

gestern zuerst den neuen Funk-Fernauslöser für die Knipse ausprobiert







und auf dem Rückweg auch noch ein paar Nachtaufnahmen am Lieblingsspot gemacht


----------



## krentschman (3. März 2017)

kleiner Umweg durchs Unterholz notwendig ....






endlich mal keinen Schnee mehr, nurch noch Matschekram !


----------



## cherokee190 (4. März 2017)

Ausflug nach Jütland und dabei Zeit um das 29+ Setup zu testen.
Heute angekommen gings erstmal in Richtung Strand ......



 

 

Ist zwar die Ostseeseite, aber die Auswirkung der Gezeiten sind deutlich spürbar. Dadurch ist der Boden so fest, das problemloses Vorankommen auch auf plus Reifen klappt. Auf den zertrampelten Dünenwegen ist dann natürlich schieben angesagt.

Ab Montag sagt der Wetterbericht hier Schnee voraus. Na mal sehen, kalt und eisiger Ostwind sind schon mal da .


----------



## bikebecker (5. März 2017)

Hallo 
Halbfettes Rudel unterwegs. 


 

Ich bitte die Dünnbereiften zu entschuldigen .

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2017)

Heute wäre das ganz dicke vielleicht noch besser gewesen. War aber auch so mal wieder geil am Achensee. Unten im Inntal hat's nur geschifft und dort oben war schönstes Winterwetter.


----------



## murmel04 (5. März 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Halbfettes Rudel unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...


Der kleine Halbfette hatte euch heute echt vermisst. 

 War klasse Gestern


----------



## DerHackbart (5. März 2017)

Da die erwarteten Teile am Wochenende leider nicht da waren, habe ich statt zu basteln eine kleine Trailrunde mit dem Loki gedreht...

Leider habe ich jetzt etwas mehr zu tun als gewünscht. Auf einem schmalen Trail bin ich mit dem Schaltwerk wohl an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben. Folge: Auf der Waldautobahnetappe nach dem Trail hats mit beim Schalten in 36/11 die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Kasette geklemmt. Als das behoben war, ließen sich die mittleren Gänge der Kasette nicht mehr sauber schalten.

Ich vermute ein neues Schaltauge muss her... 

Nichtsdestotrotz noch ein Bild vor dem prekären Zwischenfall:







Schilderwald:


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2017)

Jetzt erst gesehen (ich war bestimmt fast ein Jahr Forums-Offline...), dass es hier endlich ne gescheite Kategorie-Galerie gibt.
Also steuer ich gerne auch mal was mit bei:


----------



## boblike (6. März 2017)

Bis auf die Griffe echt der Hammer. 
Mehr Bilder bitte! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. März 2017)

Sehr geiles Gerät... bitte mehr davon 

cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2017)

Aber das ist doch das Bike deiner Holden!
Da muss dann wohl die Frau Optimizer zukünftig Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Oberfoerster (6. März 2017)

noch was mit Schnee ❄️


----------



## cherokee190 (6. März 2017)

Heute nun eine etwas längere Tour am Strand in Richtung Norden. Aus dem angekündigten Schnee wurde erstmal noch nichts, der ist erst zum späten Nachmittag gekommen.
Aber Temp. unter Null und Windstärke 8 sind auch so schon recht erfrischend . 



 

 

 

 

Auf und teilweise hinter den Dünen gings dann mit Schiebewind  wieder zurück.


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. März 2017)

Jop.. das "erfrischend" kommt sogar auf den Bildern gut rüber 
cu
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (6. März 2017)

Danke ,

das letzte Bild habe ich tatsächlich auch flach am Boden liegend gemacht, da der Wind einfach zu stark über die Dünen pfiff.


----------



## cherokee190 (8. März 2017)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus Jütland .
Gestrige Tour am Strand in Richtung Süden. Diesmal mit viel Sonne aber immer noch frostigen Temperaturen und frischen Lüftchen.



 

 






Südliche Spitze erreicht. Weiter ging's bei dem Wasserstand und schmalen Reifen nicht.





Schöner Blick zurück .... und im Gegensatz dazu heute Nachmittag in Frederikshavn 





Blick auf Stadt, Hafen und Ostsee ....





und in den Stellungen des Bangsbo Fort, einer Küstenfestung zur Sicherung des Ostseezuganges. Bestehend aus 80 Bunkern ...



 

... die teilweise begehbar sind und 10 von ihnen noch von der dänischen Marine genutzt werden.


----------



## krentschman (9. März 2017)

So langsam entwickelt sich der Halbfett-Thread zur Urlaubswunschliste !!


----------



## cherokee190 (10. März 2017)

Um dem noch was drauf zu geben , Tour auf der Ostseite in Richtung Sæby. Leider nicht so einfach am Strand vorwärts zu kommen. Immer wieder muss man kleine oder größere Bäche überwinden oder eine Überfahrt finden. Nasse Füße gehörten diesmal leider dazu .



 



So mit Schwung durch, ging leider mit den schmalen Reife nicht und nach Schuhe aus und durchwaten war mir auch nicht. Also ab auf die Suche bis sich eine halbwegs geeignete Möglichkeit bot. Nach einigen solcher Passagen ....





.... zurück dann in bewährter Manier hinter den Dünen. Hier zeigt der Commander 29 seine Stärke. Klettert leichtfüßig über die Dünen macht mit den schmaleren Reifen wirklich Spaß .

Beim kleinen Abstecher zum Leuchtturm Rubjerg Knude an der Nordsee sah es ganz anders aus. Eindeutig Revier für breitere Reifen.





Mit dem Moonlander hätte ich hier ordentlich Spaß haben können . 





Dünensurfen satt und ....





endlose Trails  an der Steilküste. Hätte ich doch bloß den faten Laufradsatz mit ins Auto gepackt 
Ok, ein andermal ........


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2017)

mich dann auch ins Auto mit einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krentschman (11. März 2017)




----------



## 29erBiker (11. März 2017)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit dem Neuzugang


----------



## bikebecker (11. März 2017)

Hallo 
Erste länger ausfahrt mit dem Halbfetten im Taunus. 


 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. März 2017)

Auf dem Felsenweg im Vogtland,  sollte eigentlich besser Wurzelteppichweg heißen 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## cherokee190 (12. März 2017)

Zurück in heimatlichen Gefilden. Hab's Ritchey gestern gleich für eine morgendliche Runde im Auto gelassen. Aber dann bei etwas unter 0° doch keine Lust zum Scheiben kratzen und gleich von zu Hause los.



 

 

 

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit 'nem Fatti los ......  
Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## 29erBiker (12. März 2017)

Ziemlich frisch hier trotz Sonnenschein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2017)

Heute gab's doch nochmal das C-dale ...

Blick auf die Talsperre Eibenstock:





Und am Ufer:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## krentschman (13. März 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute gab's doch nochmal das C-dale ...
> 
> Blick auf die Talsperre Eibenstock:
> ​




Du musst nochmal zurück, Du hasst ja die halbe Gabel irgendwo verloren ....


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> Du musst nochmal zurück, Du hasst ja die halbe Gabel irgendwo verloren ....



Ne passt schon die andere Hälfte  habe ich


----------



## DirtWizard (13. März 2017)

Kein reinrassiges +Bike... 26x2.75 im 27,5er Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. März 2017)

Heute Nachmittag, auf dem _Dillingerweg_ zwischen Ronsberg und Obergünzburg .


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. März 2017)

Bild 2 und 4 sind (im Gegensatz zu mir  ) unscharf. Das hat man auf dem Handy-Display so nicht gesehen...und das ist halt das Resultat, wenn man aus der Puste ist  .


----------



## krentschman (14. März 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Bild 2 und 4 sind (im Gegensatz zu mir  ) unscharf. Das hat man auf dem Handy-Display so nicht gesehen...und das ist halt das Resultat, wenn man aus der Puste ist  .



OK - gerade noch verzeihlich ....


----------



## talybont (14. März 2017)

Bei Wiesbaden......

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (16. März 2017)

Heute noch das super Wetter genutzt


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

Roman das Rot ist echt der Hammer, gefällt mir das Rad, würde ich auch so fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. März 2017)

trägst du das Bike durch den Wald?
das ist so sauber!


----------



## Rommos (16. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> trägst du das Bike durch den Wald?
> das ist so sauber!


 nein, war ja erst die zweite Ausfahrt - halt einfach gut fotografiert


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. März 2017)

Das Schmalbereifte durfte mich heute zur Arbeit bringen.


----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2017)

Heute am Druidenstein gewesen....


----------



## DerHackbart (17. März 2017)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder für eine kleine Runde unterwegs...
















Leider nur Bilder mit der Mobilknipse. [emoji20]


----------



## LockeTirol (17. März 2017)

Hab heute auch ne kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht...


----------



## DerHackbart (17. März 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab heute auch ne kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht...


Dein Feierabend hat die deutlich beeindruckenderen Berge zu bieten! [emoji6]


----------



## cherokee190 (19. März 2017)

Steht zwar überall Regen in den Vorhersagen aber heut früh schien, diesen vollkommen ignorierend, die Sonne.
Somit spontaner Steilküstenbesuch mit dem Ritchey ....





Wie überall, gabs auch hier ein paar Spuren vom letzten kräftigeren Lüftchen.





Blick von der Steilküste .....





..... auf die Seebrücke von Heiligendamm.


----------



## krentschman (19. März 2017)

Auf dem Monte Schlacko ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (20. März 2017)

schnelle Feierabenrunde...


----------



## mikeonbike (24. März 2017)

29+ in seiner reinen, ursprünglichen form - 3" auf rabbit hole... knappe 8 cm in der 27 tpi variante. die 120 tpi variante ist ein ticken schmaller...


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. März 2017)

Heute war mal ein kleiner Konzeptvergleich angesagt 

Meine Frau mit 27,5x2,4"
Chris mit Vollfat 26x4,8"
Und ich mit 27,5x2,8"

Aber wir hatten alle unseren Spaß


----------



## bikebecker (26. März 2017)

Hallo 
Heute im Taunus, rund um das Lorsbachtal unterwegs. 


 


 
Endlich wird es grün. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. März 2017)

heute mal das Semi-Fat in die Heimat von @Fibbs79 und @Optimizer entführt


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. März 2017)

Heute habe ich auch endlich mein Loki wieder mal ausgeführt.
Nach 5 Monaten nur Fatbike war das die ersten paar km ein seltsames Gefühl, aber den recht schnellen und ruppigen Trail runter wurde mir sofort wieder bewusst warum ich das Ding so liebe 













cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. März 2017)

...das ist aber ganz schön schmutzig geworden. So geht das ja nicht  .


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. März 2017)

Das bleibt mir wohl ewig hängen


----------



## DerHackbart (28. März 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...das ist aber ganz schön schmutzig geworden. So geht das ja nicht  .


Also mein Loki sieht nach den Fahrten aktuell ganz anders aus.
Die Trails und Zubringer sind teils so extrem matschig. Danke Holzwirtschaft! [emoji30]


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2017)

...gestern, netter Trail durch den Wald


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2017)

...und heute rund um den Würmsee (Starnberger See), hier Blick auf die Roseninsel...


 

 
...wenig los


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. März 2017)

Hübsche Nachmittagsrunde bei vorzüglichen Bedingungen .
Kein Stativ dabei, daher nur Rad ohne Reiter  .

*Blick auf Ottobeuren*




*Wolfertschwenden-Trails*









*Bad Grönenbach-Trails*










*Blick auf die Iller*





*Bock-Trails*
*

 *
*

 

 

 

 *


*Hängebrücke Pfosen*
*

 *


*Burgruine Kalden*
*

 

 *

*Blick auf die Iller*
*

 *


*Hängebrücke Oberbinnwang*
*

 *


*Gewässerchen am Wegesrand*
*

 *

Top Tour, von allem etwas dabei. Jederzeit wieder  .


----------



## DerHackbart (29. März 2017)

Ende einer schönen Grundlagenausdauerfahrt!


----------



## 29erBiker (29. März 2017)

Heute auf dem Schieferpfad unterwegs gewesen....






schöne Aussichten....






mit schönen Trails verbunden....


----------



## krentschman (29. März 2017)

Heute mal mit dem Rädchen zur Arbeit .....


----------



## bikebecker (30. März 2017)

Hallo
Feierabend Tour im Stadtwald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (30. März 2017)

Ich war heute wieder auf den Schieferhalden unterwegs....


 


 


 



 
ich finde das faszinierend was die damals mit den Schiefern errichtet haben...


----------



## brigdompteur (1. April 2017)

Bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe eine kleine Pause eingelegt,


----------



## versteher (1. April 2017)

Nach einem Monat des mittwöchlichen Fatbikens wurden heute mal wieder die Knards ausgeführt.


----------



## 29erBiker (2. April 2017)

Fat- und Halbfat gemeinsam unterwegs gewesen heute...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. April 2017)

Der Schriftzug auf dem Speci ist falsch rum


----------



## 29erBiker (2. April 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug auf dem Speci ist falsch rum



so muss dat


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2017)

Das Wochenendwetter war einfach zu schön um Daheim zu bleiben 

Und meine Frau mit ihrem Schmalbereiften Radel war auch immer feste mit dabei 

Erst am Freitag :



 

 



Und Heute noch mal


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. April 2017)

so, das FAtty heite mal auf 29" semiplus umgebaut und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das fetzt mal ziemlich stark.
Haben die 4.0" 26er Reifen schon viel Sicherheit vermittelt, ist das mit den jetzigen 29" 3er ebenso, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas besser. Surfen, da hatte ich das Gefühl, man muss gar nicht mehr so arg ziehen oder lange in der Luft halten, bergab auch gut, über Wurzeln, wie Fatbike, Überschlaggefühl gleich null.

einzig ein wenig "schwammig" oder mehr "Kraft" beim Lenken hatte ich gemerkt. der Fat B Nimble am HR macht Laune! damit ließ es sich im losen Nadelboden herrlich kontrolliert in den Kurven driften. toll.
am VR war er auch gut, bis auf setile Sandstellen.

Rollwiderstand lief gut, die ließen sich auch ruck zuck auf tubeless vereinbaren mit der Felge.

selbst aus Kurven rausdrücken lief mit den 29er Rädern super verspielt und flowig.
jetzt mag ich für die Kiste glatt noch ne Federgabel haben dann wäre das für 60% aller Einsätze mein Rad. Also ich kann den Hype um 27,5" + usw. nachvollziehen, macht Laune


----------



## talybont (3. April 2017)

Letzten Freitag freigenommen und das Wetter genossen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Die erste richtig ausgewachsene Tour mit Rockpummelchen - 111 km, über 2200 hm und knapp 8h im Sattel - von Wiesbaden über Eppstein, Königstein zur Weissen Wand, Altkönig, Sandplacken, Feldberg, Flowtrail, Kleiner Feldberg, Königstein, Ehlhalten, Oberseelbach nach Wiesbaden.

Im technischen, stellenweise hochalpin anmutenden Gelände zwischen Weisser Wand und Feldberg sehr angenehm, auf den Rollerpassagen sehr fordernd. Verglichen mit den beiden 29er HT, die ich vorher hatte, deutlich anstrengender. Mit den Flatpedals werde ich uf Dauer aber wohl doch nicht warm.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. April 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2017)

Sehr geiler Blick nach vorne... da würd ich auch gerne langdüsen


----------



## krentschman (8. April 2017)

heute am Spätnachmittag endlich mal wieder die Zeit für ne Hausrunde gefunden


----------



## cherokee190 (9. April 2017)

Moin,
mal wieder Zeit für eine 29+ Runde. So nach und nach freunde ich mich immer mehr mit den 29 x 3.0 im Ritchey an. Was mitlerweile echt zur Gefahr für's Mondraker wird .



 

 

 

 



Gilt natürlich nur so lang es trocken und nicht allzu sehr durch Unterholz geht. Jedoch klettert das Ritchey erstaunlich gut und macht auch hangabwärts über Wurzeln eine gute Figur .

Zudem passt es rein farblich gut zum Frühlingsgrün .....


----------



## murmel04 (9. April 2017)

Geniales Mädelswochenende in der Pfalz verbracht.
Das halbfette war leider das einzige seiner Art.


----------



## gnss (9. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (10. April 2017)

Hast du den Schleppdienst übernommen


----------



## gnss (10. April 2017)

Nein bei den Sandlöchern bräuchte man vollfett.


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. April 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. April 2017)

Gestern im Allgäu


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. April 2017)

Heute noch ne kleine Runde mit dem Loki gedreht um die neue Schalterei noch bestmöglich einzustellen..





cu
Kurt


----------



## Syborg (13. April 2017)

Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt mit dem Jones Plus 148 TA - I  this bike!




 

 



Frohe Ostern - Helmut


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2017)

Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich auch ne Truss Fork haben


----------



## Rommos (13. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich auch ne Truss Fork haben


....ich werde dann hoffentlich nie groß - kann mit der gar nix anfangen


----------



## DerHackbart (13. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....ich werde dann hoffentlich nie groß - kann mit der gar nix anfangen


Geht mir genau so!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (14. April 2017)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem Loki unterwegs.

Allerdings war heute eher Fitness-Bolzen als Trailsurfen angesagt.

Nichtsdestotrotz war die Runde mit 40km und 700hm ganz angenehm, auch wenn viel schief gegangen ist.

Erst hat sich fast die I-Spec Halterung vom Schaltwerk verabschiedet und später hats dann plötzlich arg gerasselt... 

Grund war Folgender:

[emoji36] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber das war schon kurz vor Daheim.

Zwischendurch gabs nette Aussichten, unter Anderem auf den Vergnügungspark Trippsdrill...






Oder auf den Heimatort







Oder aufs Radl







In diesem Sinne, genießt die Osterfeiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. April 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem Loki unterwegs.
> 
> Allerdings war heute eher Fitness-Bolzen als Trailsurfen angesagt.
> 
> ...



Ui 

Da hast Du die Aufhänge-Vorrichtung für Dein Radel aber an einer Seltsamen Stelle Angebracht


----------



## DerHackbart (14. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ui
> 
> Da hast Du die Aufhänge-Vorrichtung für Dein Radel aber an einer Seltsamen Stelle Angebracht


Ja, das ist mir auch schnell klar geworden und ich habs wieder entfernt.

Da ich es nur an den Schulterstollen befestigt hatte, konnte ich sogar sofort weiter fahren. [emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (14. April 2017)

Hallo 
Heute eine Flachlandrunde 


 
An der 18West


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fabeymer (14. April 2017)

Syborg schrieb:


> Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt mit dem Jones Plus 148 TA - I  this bike!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 593736 Anhang anzeigen 593737 Anhang anzeigen 593738
> ...



Supergeiles Rad! 

Meinen Bericht zur Ti-Version hast du wahrscheinlich schon gelesen, aber falls nicht, hier entlang: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/22/eurobike-2016-jeff-jones-plus-titanium/

Das war echt ein Erlebnis! 

Frohe Ostern, safe riding und happy trails!

Edit: Mein poor man's Jones:


----------



## digi-foto.at (14. April 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> später hats dann plötzlich arg gerasselt...
> 
> Grund war Folgender:



Der piercing Trend ist nun auch bei den +Bikes angekommen 

Aber hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt .

lg
Kurt


----------



## maece78 (14. April 2017)

Auch ich war heute mal drausen und habe Fotos geschossen. Macht echt Laune durch den Wald zu heizen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. April 2017)

Heute Nachmittag auch noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und dabei gleich mal das neue Fotospielzeug getestet 













lg
Kurt


----------



## DerHackbart (15. April 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag auch noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und dabei gleich mal das neue Fotospielzeug getestet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji106] 

Und, läuft die Schaltung?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. April 2017)

Jop nach ein paar km läuft es jetzt ganz gut soweit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2017)

Mit einer schönen Runde am Karfreitag das lange Wochenende eingeleitet... 
Dem etwas strengen Wind konnte man im Wald gut entfliehen.


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2017)

Gestern habe ich das Osterdinner bei den Schwiegerleuten für eine Kennenlernrunde mit dem Genesis genutzt. Mein gutes Gefühl konnte ich jetzt auch auf dem Trail bestätigen. Erfreulich auch, dass die Gabel nicht flext (der Ruf ist vergleichbar mit dem der Saso), obwohl ich die Luftfeder bei meinem Gewicht auf "Clydesdale" einstellen musste. 

Im Wald ist mir dann ganz unverhofft ein geschmückter Baum über den Weg gelaufen. Die von mir hinzugezogene Polizei hat die nahegelegene Tier Pension unter Verdacht. Hier ein Foto vom Tatort:


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2017)

Wie macht sich dein Vorderreifen? Irgendwelche negativen Auffälligkeiten? 
Ich werde wohl auch noch eine Schnippistütze fürs Halbfette brauchen...


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2017)

Die Stütze hab ich irgendwie gar nicht gebraucht. Ob ab den Trails oder an Rad lag? 
An sich gefällt mir der Reifen gut, auch in Kombi mit dem Chao Yang. Um mir ein anständiges zu bilden, muss ich noch mehr fahren. Grip auf trockenen Trails sind ja keine Kunst, dass schafft sogar ein Maxxis Hookworm


----------



## Skaddler (16. April 2017)

Erste Eifelrunde mit meinem neuen Gefährt. Eigentlich hatte ich gar keinen Sinn im 27,5+-Bereich gesehen, aber wurde dann doch neugierig. Also klettern kann das Teil gut und abwärts fühle ich mich prima. Zudem passt die Geometrie 1a, Gruß an meinen Händler!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (16. April 2017)

mhm, bin gerade auch am überlegen ob 27,5+ Sinn macht oder doch 29+. die 27,5+ Rahmen sind öfters anzutreffen.... :-/ will auch nicht ganz wauf die 3,00 sondern eher auf 2,6/7. eine schnelle leichte cc+ Waffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (16. April 2017)

Einen leichten Plus Rahmen zu finden stellt sich aber als schwierig dar.

Fast alle Plusbikes haben Übergewicht... 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 23985 (16. April 2017)

Hab auch zz nur das Stache 5 Rahmenset im Kopf


----------



## boblike (16. April 2017)

Bei dem frage ich mich immer wo man sitzt wenn man lange Beine hat.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2017)

Ostertour


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. April 2017)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2889/34097408445_be06f702b2_h.jpg


----------



## LockeTirol (17. April 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Einen leichten Plus Rahmen zu finden stellt sich aber als schwierig dar.
> 
> Fast alle Plusbikes haben Übergewicht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


Schau mal bei VPACE auf Facebook. Da gibt's demnächst ein Carbon Plus Bike.


----------



## lucie (18. April 2017)

Skaddler schrieb:


> Erste Eifelrunde mit meinem neuen Gefährt. Eigentlich hatte ich gar keinen Sinn im 27,5+-Bereich gesehen, aber wurde dann doch neugierig. Also klettern kann das Teil gut und abwärts fühle ich mich prima. Zudem passt die Geometrie 1a, Gruß an meinen Händler!



Funzt auch super mit der 140er Pike. Original ist ja eine 120er Recon bzw. Reba verbaut.


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2017)

... und mal von der anderen Seite 



 

... das Teil macht wirklich Spass


----------



## schaeufele (19. April 2017)

Midfat macht einfach Laune 
Welcher Rahmen bzw. welches Bike ist das?


----------



## lucie (19. April 2017)

Lapierre Edge+...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaddler (19. April 2017)

Hast Du da eigentlich andere Laufräder eingesetzt oder fährst Du mit den originalen?


----------



## schaeufele (19. April 2017)

Klasse Bike, gibt es den Rahmen auch einzeln?


----------



## lucie (19. April 2017)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Klasse Bike, gibt es den Rahmen auch einzeln?



Nein, leider nicht.



Skaddler schrieb:


> Hast Du da eigentlich andere Laufräder eingesetzt oder fährst Du mit den originalen?



Ich fahre die originalen tubeless. Haben bisher alles gut überstanden, Treppen hochhüpfen wie runterrattern, Sprünge...
Gab schon den einen oder andern Durchschlag, bisher noch ohne sichtbare Spuren an den Felgen. Zum Glück.


----------



## Skaddler (19. April 2017)

Danke  Ich hader noch, ob ich eine andere Sattelstütze einbauen soll, da ich bislang mit einer Reverb sehr zufrieden unterwegs war und mit der am Edge noch nicht zu 100% einverstanden bin. Ansonsten macht das Rad richtig Laune


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. April 2017)

Baggersee


----------



## talybont (23. April 2017)

Rockpummels kleine Waldtour


----------



## krentschman (30. April 2017)

Gestern mal Flachetappe gefahren. 
Rund um den Rhein Main Flughafen


----------



## talybont (30. April 2017)

Semi-fat und Baby-fat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (30. April 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Semi-fat und Baby-fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Achse benutzt du denn, um den Hänger zu ziehen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (30. April 2017)

RobertAxleProject 148 mm mit der Original Chariot Kupplung.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (30. April 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> Gestern mal Flachetappe gefahren.
> Rund um den Rhein Main Flughafen



Hallo 
Dann hätte man sich ja fast treffen können. 


 
Auch gestern um den Flughafen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. April 2017)

Heute durfte das Loki wieder mal raus und mit mir eine Tour fahren die ich mir letztens mal auf der Karte zusammengestellt hab.
Den ersten Teil der Strecke kannte ich noch..








Dann wurde es Neuland für mich, kenne zwar die Gegend aber nur von der Straße aus 




Dachte zwar nicht das mich die Route ins Mittelalter führt.. aber gut.. was solls.. 
"Knappe!!.. sattle er das Pferd.. dem Berg am fernen Horizont muss eine Lektion erteilt werden.."




Doch der Knappe war anderweitig beschäftigt.. und der Berg hat dann eher mir.. egal... 




Nach viel Schinderei war dann oben am ersten Berg angekommen erst eine Pause fällig.




Die andere Seite runter wurde es dann echt richtig matschig, was sich leider beim Aufstieg auf der Nordseite zum 2ten Bergerl nicht änder sollte..gut da kam dann noch etwas Schnee dazu. 




Aber auch der wurde bezwungen, und langsam kam mir so der Gedanke das ich heute echt das Frühstück vergessen hatte_ (gibts bei mir normal überhaupt nicht das ich auf's Essen vergesse ).



_
Aber von hier aus nach Hause waren nur mehr ein paar kleine Anstiege zu bewältigen, also die Abfahrt genießen und weiter gehts..




Und nach einem g'scheiten Schnitzel zum Abschluss war's dann ein rundum genialer Tag.

cu
Kurt


----------



## krentschman (1. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Dann hätte man sich ja fast treffen können.
> Anhang anzeigen 599256
> Auch gestern um den Flughafen.
> Gruß bikebecker



wenn ich vorher genau gewusst hätte wann ich starte, hätte ichs ja hier oder bei FB posten können


----------



## froride (1. Mai 2017)

Sorry falsch, nicht semi.


----------



## Skaddler (1. Mai 2017)

Dies aber:





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (1. Mai 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> wenn ich vorher genau gewusst hätte wann ich starte, hätte ichs ja hier oder bei FB posten können


Und dann aber auch noch welcher Flughafen ;-)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Mai 2017)

Mit meiner Frau heute plussig unterwegs. Oder ist 2.6er gar Semi-Plus? Ein Teufelskreis 








Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## krentschman (1. Mai 2017)

Marzi schrieb:


> Und dann aber auch noch welcher Flughafen ;-)


stand dabei ... Rhein Main !   -> der ist glaube ich in Frankfurt


----------



## krentschman (2. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
da sich hier in dem Thread ja die Elite der Halbfetten tummelt ... wir transportiert Ihr Eure Rädchen mit den 2.8" oder 3.0" Reifen ?`

Ich habe zwar meinen alten EUFAB Heckträger etwas frisiert in Bezug auf Breite der Schiene und der Radaufnahme, bin aber mit der Lösung nicht zufrieden.
Immerhin hat mein Whaka ES+ 1226mm Radstand.

Was habt Ihr für für Träger ?

Gruß
krentschman


----------



## Skaddler (2. Mai 2017)

Dies würde mich auch interessieren, da ich bislang nichts passendes gefunden habe und mein Rad aufgrund vollgepacktem Auto (vorne rechts die Gattin, dahinter die Tochter, dahinter der Hund in der Box und dazu noch 2 Koffer und Kram) per Hermes zu meinen Schwiegereltern (von wo aus ich Richtung Alpencross starte, da die Alpen von deren Haus aus schon grüßen) liefern lassen muss, worauf ich allerdings gerne verzichten würde. Ich fahre einen anhängerkupplunglosen Kombi und verfrachte das Rad für räumlich nähere Touren normal im Auto. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schaeufele (2. Mai 2017)

Ist gerade montiert:


----------



## krentschman (2. Mai 2017)

sieht schick aus, aber passen da 3" rein ?


----------



## schaeufele (2. Mai 2017)

Bis jetzt habe ich nur die 2,8er draufgeschnallt.
Mein 4er war noch nicht oben, aber im Netz gibt es Leute die ihre Fatties damit transportieren, 
wozu ich das Teile auch angeschafft habe.
Ich meine der Ständer wird vom Hersteller auch für Fatties beworben.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Mai 2017)

Ich nutze einen Thule Pro Ride 598 Dachträger.

Der ist bis 3.0 Reifenbreite freigegeben und funktioniert ganz gut. Die Straps zur Befestigung der Räder könnten zwar etwas länger sein, aber es hält.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skaddler (2. Mai 2017)

Spannend, Thule teilte mir mit, dass es für meinen 2,8-Zöller nichts gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (2. Mai 2017)

Schau hier:
https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/towbar-bike-racks/thule-velospace-917-_-917000


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Mai 2017)

Oder hier fürs Dach:

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/roof-bike-racks/thule-proride598-_-598001


Und wenns trotzdem nicht passen sollte:

https://www.fahrrad.de/thule-pro-ride-fatbike-adapter-589075.html


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Mai 2017)

Würde aber alles besser hier..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b-650b-27-5-29-galerie-technik-und-allgemeine-diskussionen.750243/
.. als in die Gallerie rein passen ..


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Mai 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Würde aber alles besser hier..
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b-650b-27-5-29-galerie-technik-und-allgemeine-diskussionen.750243/
> .. als in die Gallerie rein passen ..


Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage... 

Vielleicht kanns ja jemand verschieben. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## krentschman (2. Mai 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...
> 
> Vielleicht kanns ja jemand verschieben.



Ja - ich wars .....
Vielleicht nimmt ja mal ein mod das Herz in beide Hände und spendiert uns ein eigenes Unterforum.
Ich hatte das schon mal in einer persönlichen Nachricht angeregt, ist aber im Nirvana verhallt.

Hier bei den vielen Vollfetten Jungs und Mädels gehen unsere Themen doch einfach nur unter.



EDIT : ich habs nochmal bei den admins probiert ....


----------



## bikebecker (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Wir haben den hier:
http://mft.systems/de/portfolio/p_multi-cargo2-family/

Der schluckt von 26 X 2.1 (Reiseräder) über 27,5 X 3.0 und 26 X 4.8 alles.
Mit 3 Schiene ist genug platz für 2 Halb oder Vollfat, ich habe die Halterung auf den Schienen entfernt, und mache die Räder mit Titanstraps fest.








Bilder mit den Halbfat habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Krondrim (2. Mai 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> .... und spendiert uns ein eigenes Unterforum....



Schreibt mal hier herein, vielleicht liest es ja dort jemand.... Neues Unterforum in spezielle Bikes "Plusbikes"


----------



## Rommos (3. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich transportiere alle Bikes mit meinem MFT ES Compact







Egal ob 29er, Semi-Fat (29+, 27,5+, 26+) oder Fatbike - null Probleme


----------



## krentschman (3. Mai 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Schreibt mal hier herein, vielleicht liest es ja dort jemand.... Neues Unterforum in spezielle Bikes "Plusbikes"


*Erledigt!
*
Allerdings gibts noch keine Response ....  Also alle mal in demBeitrag posten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaddler (6. Mai 2017)

Impressionen eine kleinen (41 km, 3 Stunden, 600 HM) Frühstücks-Ville-Seenrunde. Wenn Frau, Kind und Hund mal ausschlafen wollen, kann man das auch mal machen


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Mai 2017)

Heute Nachmittag nochmal eine schnelle Runde auf schmalen Reifen .....


----------



## Deleted 23985 (6. Mai 2017)

schnelle Runden werden bei dir bei wieviel Bar gefahren?


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Mai 2017)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> schnelle Runden werden bei dir bei wieviel Bar gefahren?



Da bin ich echt überfragt, ungefähr sollte es hinten 1.0 und vorn etwas weniger sein.


----------



## krentschman (7. Mai 2017)

Manchmal nehm ich auch nen schmalen Hänfterling mit ....


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Mai 2017)

Gestern war es genau einen Tag mal schön zwischen durch.. 
Vormittag nochmals die Schalterei umgebaut und dann auf zu ner Hausrunde.
Den Blümmlein bekommt der Regen der letzten Tage anscheinen sehr gut. 













lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2017)

Es rollt! Endlich!!!


----------



## -zor- (9. Mai 2017)

geil... genau ein Rad wie ich es mag 

mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## Rommos (11. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Es rollt! Endlich!!!


 ...zur Rohloff nur noch einen Riemen - perfektes Sorglos-Rad für alles 

Gratulation Tom - sehr schön gemacht, wie immer


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Es rollt! Endlich!!!


Ist das eigentlich Olis Rahmen?


----------



## Maitre-B (12. Mai 2017)

Dann beteilige ich mich hier auch mal mit meinem Dartmoor Primal. 

Verzeiht mir den blauen Sattel, der ist zum Testen drauf und war in der Farbe ein Schnäppchen.












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich Olis Rahmen?


Ja isser


----------



## Ampelhasser (12. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ja isser
> 
> 
> ONE78 schrieb:
> ...



Sehr schön, dann müssen die Jungs von Pilot nur noch in die Pötte kommen und der gemeinsamen 29plus Ausfahrt steht nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Dann beteilige ich mich hier auch mal mit meinem Dartmoor Primal.
> 
> Verzeiht mir den blauen Sattel, der ist zum Testen drauf und war in der Farbe ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...



Der Primal Rahmen gefällt mir auch richtig gut..
Wenn mir mal ne günstige Gabel reinläuft könnte es durchaus sein das ich mir so einen auch mal besorge..


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ja isser


Ich fahre auch einen von Olis Ehemaligen mit Rohloff und Rotor. Das Ablängen der Kette hat bei mir aber nicht so gut funktioniert.


----------



## krentschman (14. Mai 2017)

heute mal den Siegerländer Teil des Rothaarsteigs getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (19. Mai 2017)

Mit schmalen Reifen auf dem täglicher Arbeitsweg ......



 
Sonnenaufgang auf der anderen Warnow Seite ....



 
Blick in den Stadthafen unserer Hansestadt .....



 
Früher wurden hier, hinter hohen Mauern, hauptsächlich Versorgungsgüter der CA gelöscht. Jetzt tummeln sich nur noch kleine Bötchen mit und ohne Motor.



 

Aber immer noch alles unter dem strengen Blick der revolutionären Matrosen. Diese haben es, auch wenn etwas baufällig, bisher überlebt


----------



## digi-foto.at (19. Mai 2017)

Hab heut wieder mal einen neuen Weg probiert.. mit wenig Erfolg 
In der Karte schaute das wie ein schöner Trail ins Donautal runter aus..
In echt wars aber nur ein absolut fertiger zermatschter Waldarbeiter-Weg..

Und als es endlich etwas "trailiger" wurde kam ich in den Bereich wo letztes Jahr ein Sturm hier sehr viele Bäume flach gelegt hat..
Natürlich blöd wenn man in der Leit'n weder links noch rechts drann vorbei kommt.. also war viel Baumkraxeln mit dem Loki angesagt 
Da wo es dann etwas fahrbar war wuchsen die Brennnesseln gut nen halben Meter hoch.. 

Aber egal bei einem Kaiserwetter wie heute kann man auch mal etwas improvisieren..

Leider nur ein Handypic..





cu
Kurt


----------



## ONE78 (19. Mai 2017)

Heute 2.Setuptour.
Vorbau kürzer, tiefer. Lenker schmaler mit mehr backsweep. 
Schwarze Stütze, anderer Sattel und die Kette gespannt


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. Mai 2017)

es wurde schöner! Gefällt mir echt! jedoch geht der Lenker so nicht :-/


----------



## ONE78 (19. Mai 2017)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> es wurde schöner! Gefällt mir echt! jedoch geht der Lenker so nicht :-/


was meinst du?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. Mai 2017)

negativer Vorbau und dann upsweep  vllt drehen, dass alles backsweep ergibt


----------



## ONE78 (19. Mai 2017)

son bissl upsweep find ich (und meine handgelenke) ganz angenehm, aber nen tick nach hinten geht noch.
was das mit dem negativ vorbau zu tun hat 

der musst dran weil das steuerrohr 140mm hat und dazu EC-cups, da war die front einfach zu hoch


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. Mai 2017)

optisch einfach nicht der Burner, wenn der Vorbau runter geht und der Lenker wieder hoch.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Mai 2017)

ergonomie vor optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. Mai 2017)

Stimme ich leider zu, dann lieber den Spacer weg und nen 0° Vorbau, da solltest du doch auf die gleiche Höhe kommen... oder?
aber hast schon recht --> form follows function


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2017)

Wenn man den Lenker so dreht, hat das nicht unbedingt was mit der Höhe zu tun. Ich denke es geht eher um den Winkel in dem die Hände den Lenker treffen. 
Meins ist der Look aber auch nicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> was meinst du?


so sieht es irgendwie nach hoch, runter, vor und zurück aus 
wenn du den/die (1-1,5cm) Spacer unten raus nimmst und den Vorbau drehst, bist du dann nicht etwa gleich hoch?


----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2017)

Ne ne, das klappt nicht. Selbst mit -10grad ohne spacer war der Lenker höher


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Mai 2017)

Wieder mal einen schönen Trail im Allgäu mit Frauchen und meinem Minimalfaten abgesurft


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so sieht es irgendwie nach hoch, runter, vor und zurück aus
> wenn du den/die (1-1,5cm) Spacer unten raus nimmst und den Vorbau drehst, bist du dann nicht etwa gleich hoch?



Sehe ich zwar auch so, aber...

Ein Vorbau mit 0° sollte doch gehen, dann wäre der Spacerturm weg, wurde hier aber schon vorgeschlsgen. Und bei dem Sattelauszug kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Lenker zu hoch kommt, oder bevorzugst Du eine eher racige Sitzposition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2017)

Heute mit 27,5+ und 29+ im Schwarzatal unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## ONE78 (21. Mai 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Sehe ich zwar auch so, aber...
> 
> Ein Vorbau mit 0° sollte doch gehen, dann wäre der Spacerturm weg, wurde hier aber schon vorgeschlsgen. Und bei dem Sattelauszug kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Lenker zu hoch kommt, oder bevorzugst Du eine eher racige Sitzposition?



Kickste hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2149946?in=set

Sollte man erkennen das da nix anderes funktioniert und da kommt noch nen spacer weg 
0grad mit flatbar hatte ich vorher, war mir zu hoch. Ich hab halt recht lange Arme.


----------



## krentschman (21. Mai 2017)

unnerwechs in heimischen Wäldern ...


----------



## ONE78 (22. Mai 2017)

Ick och, aber eher von Badestelle zu Badestelle


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2017)

Borkum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## krentschman (25. Mai 2017)

Heute mal mit den richtig Dicken on Tour


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Mai 2017)

eindeutig doppeldeutig


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. Mai 2017)

Heut war mal richtig geiles Wetter..





Meinen eigentlichen Tourenplan hab ich am ersten Hügel angekommen wieder verworfen, die letzten Tage nicht ganz auf der Höhe und so war's bei den Temperaturen heut oft zum rasten .





Dann also lieber schnell eine ganz andere Richtung eingeschlagen und am Badesee um die Ecke noch etwas relaxt .





lg
Kurt


----------



## gnss (27. Mai 2017)




----------



## DerHackbart (28. Mai 2017)

Nachdem anscheinend alle blauen Lokis raus durften, konnte ich meins auch nicht mehr halten... [emoji39]

Wenn man schon morgens um Sechs startet sind auch die Temperaturen erträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo 

Allein unter Frauen 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Allein unter Frauen


... gibt sicher schlimmeres


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Allein unter Frauen
> Anhang anzeigen 609047
> ...



Und nächstes WE schon wieder


----------



## maece78 (29. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Am Morgen auf der Deutschen, am Abend auf der Schweizer Rheinseite.


----------



## Maitre-B (29. Mai 2017)

Testfahrt im Frankfurter Stadtwald mit dem Schnäppchen Fuse.
Das Rad macht echt Laune.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Mai 2017)

Gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.
(OK, kleiner Umweg mit 500hm)
Bärige 33 Grad


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2017)

Noch mehr Sandkasten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2017)

Semifatspass



ach so: nicht ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (2. Juni 2017)

Den frühen Feierabend am Freitag genutzt und die übliche Hausrunde mit ein paar mehr Trails gewürzt!


----------



## Krondrim (2. Juni 2017)

Mit "blau" kann ich auch dienen....


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juni 2017)

So ein Wetterchen muß man einfach Ausnützen 



 

 



Und nächstes Jahr möchte meine Frau auch ein B+ 





Nach dem Trail ist vor dem Trail


----------



## digi-foto.at (3. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So ein Wetterchen muß man einfach Ausnützen



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

Ich war beim ersten Uphill meiner heutigen Runde sogar froh über jeden Schatten den ich ergattern konnte 




Nichts desto trotz war ich patsch Nass geschwitzt als ich oben war ..
Erstmal "Trockenpause"..




Dann ging es einen teils recht garstigen Trail zur Donau runter..
An den verblockten Stellen im Steig hatte ich gar nicht mehr ans knipsen gedacht, erst wieder als ich unten war 




So kanns von mir aus gerne bleiben..

lg und ein schönes Wochenende euch allen..

Kurt


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2017)

Niederlande...


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2017)

Und nächstes Jahr möchte meine Frau auch ein B+ 

Find ich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Pfalzcross mit dem ( und anderen halb bzw Diätbikes ) gefahren.
War das 1x für mich sowas in der Art.
Klasse wars.


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt alle 16 Seiten angeschaut und ich muss sagen es sind schon sehr schöne Bikes und Aufnahmen dabei. 

Ich suche gerade selbst ein solches Bike und mein bisheriger Favorit wäre das Cannondale Cujo 2. 
Gibt es Alternativen bis etwa 1200 €? 
Um aber den Fred nicht zu missbrauchen für mein Anliegen Vorschläge gerne auch per PN oder gibt es hier im Forum eine Übersicht der Semi-Fat-Bikes?  Bin Wiedereinsteiger.


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juni 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt alle 16 Seiten angeschaut und ich muss sagen es sind schon sehr schöne Bikes und Aufnahmen dabei.
> 
> Ich suche gerade selbst ein solches Bike und mein bisheriger Favorit wäre das Cannondale Cujo 2.
> Gibt es Alternativen bis etwa 1200 €?
> Um aber den Fred nicht zu missbrauchen für mein Anliegen Vorschläge gerne auch per PN oder gibt es hier im Forum eine Übersicht der Semi-Fat-Bikes?  Bin Wiedereinsteiger.


Den aktuell im Angebot befindlichen Preis/Leistungssieger vielleicht?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=141156;menu=1000,173,87

Das könntest du auch direkt vor Ort probe fahren wenn du magst und dir Grösse M passt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2017)

Genau, sehr guter Tipp von Maitre-B,
Ansonsten haben wir hier noch diesen Fred....

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-...e-technik-und-allgemeine-diskussionen.750243/

....eventuell findest du da ja auch noch Anregungen.

lg
Kurt


----------



## krentschman (7. Juni 2017)

Ist halt schade, das sich 3/4 des halbfetten Forumlebens hier im Fotothread abspielt und der Rest in dem Sammelthread aller Reifengrössen versinkt, aber wat willste maache ?

Ich wusste noch nicht mal bis dahin, dass es hier eine "Premium"-Mitgliedschaft überhaupt gibt. Soll sich lt. dem Herrn Admin lohnen .... man findet aber nirgendswo etwas zu dem Thema.


----------



## Krondrim (7. Juni 2017)

krentschman schrieb:


> Ist halt schade, das sich 3/4 des halbfetten Forumlebens hier im Fotothread abspielt und der Rest in dem Sammelthread aller Reifengrössen versinkt....



Und nicht zu vergessen, der Reifenthread im 29er Forum.... alles irgendwie zerpflückt und keiner findet mehr etwas.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juni 2017)

Hat sich geklärt, ich wische hier dann mal durch.

Ganz allgemein nochmal zur Info: Auf die Bezeichnungen unter dem Benutzernamen nichts geben, entscheidend ist die Banderole "Forum-Team".

Viele Grüße an alle,

Fabian


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2017)

@Fabeymer


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Juni 2017)

@Alle
Danke für die Kommentare.

@Maitre-B
Das Fuse ist schon ein recht geiles Rad und für den Preis wohl unschlagbar. Dann wird es wieder kein Cannondale werden. 
Danke für den Tipp und für die Einladung zur Probefahrt. Größe M dürfte für mich zu knapp sein. Bin 1,85 M groß. Ich sollte wohl Größe L nehmen.

Ich habe noch ein bisschen nachdem Fuse gegoogelt und und bin noch auf ein Video gestoßen wo das Rad toll vorgestellt wird. 




Edit: Ich konnte nicht länger die Finger still halten und habe das Teil in rot eben bei Bike24 per Nachnahme bestellt. Dort steht etwas von Lieferung bis 29.6.2017. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Muss ich tatsächlich so lange auf mein "Traumbike" warten?


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juni 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Edit: Ich konnte nicht länger die Finger still halten und habe das Teil in rot eben bei Bike24 per Nachnahme bestellt. Dort steht etwas von Lieferung bis 29.6.2017. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Muss ich tatsächlich so lange auf mein "Traumbike" warten?



Keine Ursache, sooo schlecht ist Speci ja auch nicht ;-)
Ansonsten heißt das ja, du wirst dich noch 3 Wochen gedulden müssen, dafür bekommst du dann auch ein richtig grosses Päckchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Juni 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Keine Ursache, sooo schlecht ist Speci ja auch nicht ;-)
> Ansonsten heißt das ja, du wirst dich noch 3 Wochen gedulden müssen, dafür bekommst du dann auch ein richtig grosses Päckchen...



D.h. du hast dein Bike dort auch bestellt? 3 Wochen sind etwas lange. Hoffe, dass ich es früher erhalte. Mein Urlaub beginnt ab dem 15.6. und endet am 2.7.2017. 29.6. wäre ein bisschen spät.


----------



## bikebecker (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo 
Nachdem @murmel04 schon ein paar Bilder vom PfalzX gezeigt hat, nun auch von mir welche. 



 
Müde Plus'er 


 
Wo gehst lange? 


 
Plus mit Aussicht. 

Tolle Tour mit netter Begleitung.			   Ich bitte die Dünnbereiften zu entschuldigen, wir arbeiten noch dran 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. Juni 2017)

Hab das Loki mal in "würdiges" Terrain entführt..
Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es wenn ich wieder daheim bin... 









Aber morgen ist für mich erstmal "Wandertag" angesagt, hab mir heute ne Speiche geknackt, und natürlich alles außer eine eben solche dabei. 

cu
Kurt


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. Juni 2017)

So hier hab ich nun noch ein paar Fotos von unserem Trip.

Letzte Woche hat sich mein guter Freund @Stevanski aus dem hohen Norden auf den Weg zu uns runter gemacht, und gemeinsam mit einem weiteren Freund ging es Richtung Zugspitz/Karwendel-Gebiet für ein paar Tage.

Für die erste Tour packten wir unsere Räder am Parkplatz der Grubigsteinbahn aus..




Von wo es rauf zum Blindseetrail ging..




Kleines Päuschen..




Und dann immer dieser atemberaubenden Aussicht entgegen ..












Echt genau mein Ding der Trail, _(und endlich mal Terrain in dem das Loki richtig zeigen kann wofür es gemacht ist ..)



_








Was eine traumhafte Landschaft...








cu
Kurt


----------



## Eddy2012 (12. Juni 2017)

Feierabendrunde rund um Eisenach mit hohem Trailanteil...   Das Krampus und sein Reiter hatten Spass!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. Juni 2017)

2te Tour....

Start bei genialstem Wetter kurz vor der Mautstraße nach Hinterriß.




..Immer wieder gerne eine kurze Fotopause.. _(muß schon zugeben das mir die Steigungen da schon echt zusetzen )_.




Aber bei den Aussichten..  da schwitz ich doch echt gerne...




Am kleinen Ahornboden....




...weiter Richtung Falkenhütte... für mich aus dem "Hügelland" sind solche echten Berge schon sehr beeindruckend 




Da gehts dann runter..




Aber erstmal was futtern .




Und sich auf die Abfahrt freuen...




Welche dann aber leider nur kurz von Freude war weil mir nach 2-300m im "Steinhaufen" unter der Laliderer Wand eine Speiche gerissen ist..
Von da an war eher Vorsicht als Spaß bei der Abfahrt angesagt..

Aber was solls.. trotzdem ein genialer Tag 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juni 2017)

Gestern ging's mit einem Kumpel von FFM auf den Feldberg und über den Flowtrail wieder zurück.


----------



## boblike (14. Juni 2017)

Kann der Flowtrail was?


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Juni 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gestern ging's mit einem Kumpel von FFM auf den Feldberg und über den Flowtrail wieder zurück.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 614152
> 
> ...


Wow. Singlespeed auf den Feldberg. Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2017)

Heute im Stadtwald Heilbronn unterwegs gewesen. Dank Feiertag aber viel zu viele Wanderer, also Runde verkürzt und volle Distanz auf Samstag Morgen verschoben.


----------



## MTBpleasure (15. Juni 2017)

Seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Semi-Fat-Bikes. 
Es ist das Cannondale Cujo 3 geworden. Habe mich gegen das Fuse entschieden. 

 

 

 


Hammergeil das Bike. 
Es schreit förmlich danach durch die Trails geprügelt zu werden. 
Heute ca. 50 km darauf gestrampelt.


----------



## talybont (15. Juni 2017)

Das Cujo ist aber nicht ganz in der Liga angesiedelt wie das Fuse, wenn ich mir z.B. die XCR ansehe und die fehlende Dropper Post. Hoffentlich war der Preis heiß, sehr heiß.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Semi-Fat-Bikes.
> Es ist das Cannondale Cujo 3 geworden. Habe mich gegen das Fuse entschieden. Anhang anzeigen 614723 Anhang anzeigen 614724 Anhang anzeigen 614725 Anhang anzeigen 614726
> Hammergeil das Bike.
> Es schreit förmlich danach durch die Trails geprügelt zu werden.
> Heute ca. 50 km darauf gestrampelt.


Du hast da was in den Speichen... [emoji85]


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Juni 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Das Cujo ist aber nicht ganz in der Liga angesiedelt wie das Fuse, wenn ich mir z.B. die XCR ansehe und die fehlende Dropper Post. Hoffentlich war der Preis heiß, sehr heiß.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Seit wann spielt das fuse in einer Liga?
Wohl eher Kreisklasse!


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Seit wann spielt das fuse in einer Liga?
> Wohl eher Kreisklasse!


Und das Cujo ist dann die Freizeitliga oder wie? [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (15. Juni 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Semi-Fat-Bikes.
> Es ist das Cannondale Cujo 3 geworden. Habe mich gegen das Fuse entschieden. Anhang anzeigen 614723 Anhang anzeigen 614724 Anhang anzeigen 614725 Anhang anzeigen 614726
> Hammergeil das Bike.
> Es schreit förmlich danach durch die Trails geprügelt zu werden.
> Heute ca. 50 km darauf gestrampelt.


Viel Spass mit dem Halbfetten!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Kann der Flowtrail was?



Ja, war ganz okay, hat aber mit dem Starrbike teilweise schon etwas gerumpelt.

Ganz anders dagegen der Kollege hier:




Unterwegs im Himmel der ungeschalteten Krampen!


----------



## Maitre-B (16. Juni 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ja, war ganz okay, hat aber mit dem Starrbike teilweise schon etwas gerumpelt.
> 
> Ganz anders dagegen der Kollege hier:
> 
> ...


Wo ist das denn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das ist einer der Trails bei Zeist in den Niederlanden.


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. Juni 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Heute im Stadtwald Heilbronn unterwegs gewesen. Dank Feiertag aber viel zu viele Wanderer, also Runde verkürzt und volle Distanz auf Samstag Morgen verschoben.



Erst jetzt gelesen. Du kommst aus HN? Heimat!!!  
Meine Feierabendrunde führte mich auch immer durch den Heilbronner Stadtwald. Startpunkt war die Waldheide, von dort über den Schweinsberg zum Gaffenberg rüber am Köpfersee vorbei zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Ca. 60-90 Minuten. Meist waren aber wie bei dir auch Wanderer "im Weg". An den WE zog es mich deshalb immer in Richtung Löwensteiner Berge. Da gab es kaum Wanderer.


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> 2te Tour....
> 
> Start bei genialstem Wetter kurz vor der Mautstraße nach Hinterriß.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß Deine aktuelle Ausbaustufe nicht. Bist Du mit den originalen Shimano-Bremsen BR4xx da rumgefahren?
Das ist übrigens kein Steinhaufen unter den Lalidererwänden, sondern ein astreiner S1-Trail mit 2x Fuß runtersetzen


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. Juni 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich weiß Deine aktuelle Ausbaustufe nicht. Bist Du mit den originalen Shimano-Bremsen BR4xx da rumgefahren?



Bremse hab ich ne Zee mit Trickstuff Belägen und Magura Scheiben drauf...



CC. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens kein Steinhaufen unter den Lalidererwänden, sondern ein astreiner S1-Trail mit 2x Fuß runtersetzen



Tja das wusste mein Speiche dann wohl nicht ..


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. Juni 2017)

Heute nochmals mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

Nachdem wir Heute Nachmittag im Vinschgau angekommen sind , haben wir gleich mal ne kleine Einradeltour gestartet 




 

 

 



Die nächsten zwei Wochen kanns so weiter gehen


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. Juni 2017)

Cool da gibts dann hoffentlich viele Bilder für uns "daheimigen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Cool da gibts dann hoffentlich viele Bilder für uns "daheimigen"



Ja bitte.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Cool da gibts dann hoffentlich viele Bilder für uns "daheimigen"



Falls mir meine Frau etwas Zeit lässt zum Knipsen , gerne


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Falls mir meine Frau etwas Zeit lässt zum Knipsen , gerne


Ich kann ja auch mal ein Bild von Dir/Euch machen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auch mal ein Bild von Dir/Euch machen...



Au ja , dann bin ich vielleicht auch mal auf nem Foto drauf 

Aber von Dir mach ich dann auch welche


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Au ja , dann bin ich vielleicht auch mal auf nem Foto drauf
> 
> Aber von Dir mach ich dann auch welche


Aber Voll-Fat im XL-Panorama Format bitte


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Aber Voll-Fat im XL-Panorama Format bitte



Klar , aber nur wenn Du dein XXL ICT dabei hast , sonnst lohnt sichs ja nicht


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klar , aber nur wenn Du dein XXL ICT dabei hast , sonnst lohnt sichs ja nicht


Ok

Wie macht sich der neue NN? Keine Maxxis mehr


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Wie macht sich der neue NN? Keine Maxxis mehr



Die Maxxis sind schon Klasse Reifen , aber irgendwie sind sie recht schmal für 2,8er 

Die 3,0er NN sind da schon ein ganz anderes Format und haben wirklich Gripp ohne Ende 

Geht endlich wieder mehr Richtung Fatbike


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)

Geh komm, da fehlts aber noch ein Stück weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Geh komm, da fehlts aber noch ein Stück weit



Stimmt , aber leider lässt da der ansonsten Geniale Rahmen nicht mehr zu


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2017)

Na denn , Tag 2 im Vinschgau 

Rauf zum Göflaner Marmorbruch und runter mit Einkehr in der Göflaner Alm über schöne Trails Richtung Haslhof und dann über den Extrem Staubigen Holy Hansen Trail wieder zurück.


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Juni 2017)

Schöne Sonntagsrunde in den Ruhlaer Bergen:



 

 

 

 

 
Bei der Wärme heute war es bergauf schon eine schweißtreibende Angelegenheit. Deshalb war ich sehr erstaunt, als mir eine Gruppe entgegenkam, bekleidet wie im Spätherbst. Lange Hosen, Jacken usw. - aber keine Helme! Dafür e-Antrieb, da braucht man wahrscheinlich keinen Kopfschutz. Es waren sowieso mehr e-Bikes als normale unterwegs - das nimmt Formen an...

Viel Grüße
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2017)

Tag 3 im Vinschgau 

Auf dem Panoramatrail von Sankt Martin und dann den Propain-Trail runter nach Schlanders 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Und Heut Nachmittag ist erst mal Chillen Angesagt


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2017)

Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zu meiner Freude ging ein Lüftchen und machte den recht warmen Nachmittag erträglich.
Also ab aufs Bike, aber mit Gemach. 

















In der Luft lag der Geruch abgemähter Wiesen und frisch gewendeten Heus. Ich träumte so vor mich hin und vergaß völlig, mehr Wegpunkte festzuhalten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zu meiner Freude ging ein Lüftchen und machte den recht warmen Nachmittag erträglich.
> Also ab aufs Bike, aber mit Gemach.
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein , das der Geruch von Abgemähten Mohn Dich hat Träumen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zu meiner Freude ging ein Lüftchen und machte den recht warmen Nachmittag erträglich.
> Also ab aufs Bike, aber mit Gemach.
> 
> 
> ...



Stache geil... Bilder geil... alles richtig gemacht


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Kann es sein , das der Geruch von Abgemähten Mohn Dich hat Träumen lassen


Auch möglich! 



-zor- schrieb:


> Stache geil... Bilder geil... alles richtig gemacht


Danke!


----------



## MTBpleasure (20. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte heute morgen nur den Duft von "Wald" in der Nase. Des isch meine Droge. 

Wegen den heißen Temperaturen habe ich meine Tour auf den frühen morgen gelegt. 
Standort ist im Dreieck zwischen Offenbach, Frankfurt und Neu Isenburg im Wald. 
Handybilder 



 



 
Euch einen schönen Tag und schuftet nicht so viel. 
Es wird heiß


----------



## bikebecker (20. Juni 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen nur den Duft von "Wald" in der Nase. Des isch meine Droge.
> 
> Wegen den heißen Temperaturen habe ich meine Tour auf den frühen morgen gelegt.
> Standort ist im Dreieck zwischen Offenbach, Frankfurt und Neu Isenburg im Wald.
> ...


 
Hallo

Ist das am Jacobiweiher?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTBpleasure (20. Juni 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist das am Jacobiweiher?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Nein. Der Weiher liegt in direkter Nachbarschaft zur A661. 

Ich bin aber auch für alles gerüstet. 



 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maunzenweiher


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Juni 2017)

Tag 4 im Vinschgau  ( wenns Langweilig wird , einfach Melden  )

Von Goldrain (auf ca. 600m)  rauf zur Tarscher Alm (auf ca.1950m) ( o.K. , die Hälfte war mit dem Sessellift  )
und von da auf Trail zur Latscher Alm ( sehr zur Einkehr Empfohlen  )
Dann ging es etwa 1100Tiefenmeter auf dem steilen Wanderweg Nr4 runter und über Ehemalige Waalwege zur Burg Hoch Montani.
Ab da staubten wir runter nach Goldrain um uns das ein oder andere Bier und Wein und Eis schmecken zu lassen 



 

 

 

 



Ach ja , jetzt hätte ich doch beinahe Vergessen ein Bild von meinem geliebten Semifatten Radel hier Einzustellen 





Und ja , es Regnet gerade  aber das tut bei der Hitze richtig gut und Morgen sind die Trails bestimmt wieder Staubtrocken


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tag 4 im Vinschgau  ( wenns Langweilig wird , einfach Melden  )



Langeweile? Neid triffts eher.* 
Schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder!

*aus dem Büro gesendet


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2017)

Komm, deine Frau war doch allein unterwegs und du hast dein Bike rotzfrech ins letzte Bild gemogelt! 
Sieht nach fetzigen Trails aus!


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Juni 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Komm, deine Frau war doch allein unterwegs und du hast dein Bike rotzfrech ins letzte Bild gemogelt!
> Sieht nach fetzigen Trails aus!



Oha , wie hast Du das Erkannt


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende hat es mich in meine ehemalige Heimatstadt verschlagen. Vor dort aus ging es ins benachbarte Niedersachsen. Genauer ins Steinbachtal, das mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, wer bei uns die Hosen anhat. Schieben wir es aufs neue Rad und die nassen Wurzeln 







Achja, irgendjemand hier hat mich dran erinnert, dass ich auch so ne ahead-bier-kappe habe. Leider ich DEN Kronkorken noch nicht gefunden, darum richten es bis auf weiteres der Zwerg und sei Fässla. 






Auf dem Heimweg habe ich mir dannnoch ein paar Ausläufer der documenta angeschaut. 



 
Das stimmt, darum ist es für mich immer etwas besonderes, zurück zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Feierabendrunde um Eisenach, gestern in den Abendstunden. Es war leicht bewölkt und nicht mehr so extrem warm. Allerdings auch kein richtiges "Büchsenlicht" mehr, man sieht´s an den Bildern...



 

 

 

 

 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Maitre-B (21. Juni 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde um Eisenach, gestern in den Abendstunden. Es war leicht bewölkt und nicht mehr so extrem warm. Allerdings auch kein richtiges "Büchsenlicht" mehr, man sieht´s an den Bildern...



was ist denn Büchsenlicht?


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> was ist denn Büchsenlicht?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Büchsenlicht


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juni 2017)

So da geht er dahin der längste Tag des Jahres.
Ab morgen geht es wieder rückwärts 

Aber heute erstmal ne kleine Runde mit dem kleinen Gelben im Schatten des großen Gelben gedreht


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Juni 2017)

Heute durfte ich mal mit der Systemkamera meiner Frau vor die Türe. Das Teil hat so viele Möglichkeiten dass ich vor Schreck nur ein brauchbares Foto zustande bekommen habe. 

Hauptsache der neue 3.0er liegt im Fokus 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Juni 2017)

Tag 5 im Vinschgau

Heute gings rauf zum Schartlkamm und dann über Abspruchsvolle Trails wieder runter nach Goldrain.
Das sind dann etwa 1800 Tiefenmeter 
Und damit so ziemlich die längste Trailabfahrt im Vinschgau


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Juni 2017)

Ich habe so langsam meine "Home- Tour" gefunden und heute gleich nochmals Bilder am selben Ort gemacht aber aus einer anderen Perspektive. Aufgrund der heißen Temperaturen auch wieder am frühen Vormittag.


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juni 2017)

Mit den fetten Bergpanoramen ist es erstmal wieder vorbei, was aber nicht heißt das ich's daheim nicht auch schön zum radeln finde 

Erstmal etwas kulturelles Sightseeing entlang des Schwarzenberger Schwemmkanales, dazu mussten wir aber erst mal den Böhmerwaldkamm überschreiten um auf die Tschechische Seite zu kommen.




Vorbei an vielen echt schönen Plätzchen..




Immer weiter in Richtung Dreisesselberg. Aber erst noch ein kleine Pause und 1-3 Müsliriegel bevor es von der Forststraße in einen Wanderweg rein geht, was die letzten 200hm schieben bedeutet.




Aber war dann auch schnell erledig.. 




Und Gottseidank gab es, obwohl eigentlich schon seit 20min. geschlossen, noch eine Apfelschorle im Berggasthof.
Der Wirt sah wohl das ich dringend Mineralstoffe brauchte




Dann noch knapp 500tm auf einen der schönsten Trails hier in der Gegend runter und zurück zum Auto.. Und ich weis echt nicht ob ich es irgendwann mal schaffe davon noch ein paar Fotos zu machen.. aber da denk ich einfach nie drann 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Juni 2017)

Nachtrag:
Tag 6,7 und 8 im Vinschgau 

Tag 6 : Über Tarsch und " Alte Säge " zur  Marzoner Alm und Abfahrt über den Fontana Trail



 

 

 

 

 



Tag 7 : Endlich Ruhetag ? Von wegen , meine Frau hat mich nach Meran Eingeladen 
		   Natürlich auf den Markt zum Shoping 

Tag 8 : Besuch aus Bayern 
		   Mit Chris ( Fatbike ) und seiner Frau ( 26" Schmalbereift ) sind wir aufs Vigiljoch und danach über den Steinbruchtrail wieder runter 






 

 

 



Chris kurzzeitig auf Ungewohnt "schmalen" Reifen Unterwegs  

 

 

 

 

 

 



Und wieder ist ein Urlaubstag mit lieben Freunden viel zu schnell zu Ende gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juni 2017)

So schee


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2017)

Geniale Bilder Jürgen


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Juni 2017)

Sieht aus als ober er nen Blaumann trägt.. und dann der Pornobalken


----------



## aquadody (25. Juni 2017)

Ich war Heute e mal wieder bei mir in den Bodensteiner Klippen unterwegs. Das neue Spielzeug macht sich auch sehr gut wenn es langsam und steil Bergab geht....[emoji12] [emoji8] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2017)

...ein paar Schnipsel...



(nicht ich)


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Juni 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ein paar Schnipsel...
> 
> 
> 
> (nicht ich)



Tolle Gegend und Klasse gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Gegend und Klasse gefahren




Danke - ich leite es weiter


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Juni 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Sieht aus als ober er nen Blaumann trägt.. und dann der Pornobalken



Im Vinschgau hot doch jeda an Blauen Schurz o ,
aber wos is a Pornobalkn


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> aber wos is a Pornobalkn


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pornobalken_(Mode)


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. Juni 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pornobalken_(Mode)



John Holmes kannte ich bis dato gar nicht. Das hat sich jetzt geändert aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. Juni 2017)

Nachdem ich gestern eine Tour von 70 km hinter mich gebracht habe mit 4 anderen Bikern kam heute eine kleine Kontertour dran nahe meinem Wohnort um die Muskeln zu lockern. Berge und Steigungen muss ich hier förmlich suchen und ich denke ich hab das beste draus gemacht. Ein Teil meiner Strecke führt durch eine Mischung Sand/Lehm und normalen Waldboden siehe Bilder. Da muss man schon gut strampeln.


----------



## Krondrim (26. Juni 2017)

Traumwetter am Wochenende bei uns - vielleicht ein wenig heiß, dafür etwas gemütlicher gefahren...


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Krondrim!Schöne Bilder! Wo isn des?


----------



## Krondrim (26. Juni 2017)

In Wien, Wienerwald, Cobenzl, Kahlenberg, der Sender hinten ist auf dem Exelberg.


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Juni 2017)

Ah,ok.Danke! Bin auch öfters am Kahlenberg,Weidlingbach.Den Sender kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Krondrim (26. Juni 2017)

Fährst Cobenzl, Dreimarkstein, Hameau, Sophienalpe, dann fährst direkt am Sender vorbei, wenn du auf die Straße kommst, bevor du zur Sophienalpe kommst. Von dort kannst dann direkt den Forstweg Richtung Weidlingbach nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Juni 2017)

Der heutige Arbeitsweg war nass und matschig und spaßig! 

Der Gesichtsausdruck des Chefs wenn man Patschnass und verschlammt rein kommt? UNBEZAHLBAR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2017)

Es lebe die Dusche am Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Krondrim (27. Juni 2017)

Ach was, wenn man sowieso unterwegs die Dusche verpasst bekommt. Duschen wird generell stark überbewertet.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Juni 2017)

Mir hing der halbe Wald am Bein  
Aber ja, so ne Dusche am Arbeitsplatz ist was tolles. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Juni 2017)

Könnt Ihr noch ein paar Vinschgau-Bilder Ertragen 

Nein ?
Vielleicht ?
Ja ?

O.K. also dann

Tag 9 :
Regen , also endlich Urlaub 

Tag 10 :
Von Meran ein Stück mit der Gondel rauf nach Meran 2000 , dann weiter hoch zur Meraner Hütte



 

 



Nun radelten wir ein Stück auf dem Europäischen Fernwanderweg Nr.5 über`s Kreuzjöchel zu den Stoanernen Manderln 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Über ein paar rumpelige Trails und einer Einkehr am Möltner Kaser fuhren wir dann über schöne Waldwege zum Knottn Kino und von dort aus wieder zurück zur Talstation der Bahn.

So , jetz gib i auf des Dreksteifi Internetz schmiert do aufm Campingplatz andauernd ab , seit Zwoa Stund probier i scho rum und allweil wann i wieder a paar Buidln ra lodn wui is wiada aus 

I wünsch Euch trotzdem no a scheane Wochn und Viele Grüße aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. Juni 2017)

Los di net ärgern.. zur Not reich'n uns deine Fotos und Berichte jo auch noch wennst wida dahoam bist 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr noch ein paar Vinschgau-Bilder Ertragen
> 
> Nein ?
> Vielleicht ?
> ...


Danke Jürgen, super Urlaubsbericht  und no an scheena Urlaub


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Juni 2017)

Jetzt hab ich extra für Euch ne Frühschicht Eingelegt um doch noch ein paar Bildchen Nachzureichen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Juni 2017)

Der erste Ritt mit dem Scott+ aufm Geisskopf war noch recht unsicher,
aber spaßig. Musste recht schnell das Tempo raus nehmen da sich der Hinterbau
komisch anfühlte --> Karkasse gerissen aber erst unten gemerkt 

Und ja die Kamera hängt etwas zu tief^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juni 2017)

Glaub da muss ich jetzt auch mal hin


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Juni 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Glaub da muss ich jetzt auch mal hin


Sag bescheid wenn es soweit ist, in Gesellschaft macht es mehr Spaß  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juni 2017)

Mach ich doch glatt


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Juni 2017)

Ich bin zwar erst 30 KM mit dem neuen Rad unterwegs gewesen, aber schon schwer begeistert.






Ampel


----------



## -zor- (29. Juni 2017)

sehr feines Teil und super zusammengestellt 
das mit den weißen Teilen gefällt mir, wenn weiße Griffe länger weiß bleiben würden, wäre das auch noch was.


----------



## Rommos (29. Juni 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> sehr feines Teil und super zusammengestellt
> das mit den weißen Teilen gefällt mir, wenn weiße Griffe länger weiß bleiben würden, wäre das auch noch was.


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht  

@Ampelhasser - vielleicht mal einen weissen Vorbau testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (29. Juni 2017)

Schickes Rad, einzig die Lenkerstellung geht mir immernoch nicht ein  Rahmen zu klein? Vorbau zu kurz? Oder warum kompensierst du so @Ampelhasser?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2017)

Masira schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, einzig die Lenkerstellung geht mir immernoch nicht ein  Rahmen zu klein? Vorbau zu kurz? Oder warum kompensierst du so @Ampelhasser?


Prinzip nicht verstanden? Oder ist das jetzt Ironie 
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2015/04/02/answer-protaper-carbon-720-enduro-2020-lenker-testfazit/


----------



## Masira (29. Juni 2017)

Oooha! Ich habe nichts gesagt  Mir war schlichtweg nicht geläufig, dass es so stark gekröpfte Lenker gibt.


----------



## Krondrim (29. Juni 2017)

Den Lenker habe ich auch auf meiner Merkliste. @Ampelhasser: kannst ja mal drüber schreiben, wie er dir gefällt...


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Juni 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Den Lenker habe ich auch auf meiner Merkliste. @Ampelhasser: kannst ja mal drüber schreiben, wie er dir gefällt...



Der Lenker stand schon immer auf meiner Einkaufsliste; war aber stets ausverkauft. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich dann Glück bei einem deutschen Oninehändler und habe gleich zugeschlagen. Obwohl ich erst ein paar KM mit den Lenker hinter mir habe, bin ich begeistert. Durch den Backsweep kann ich die Griffe besser greifen und das vermittelt mir ein besseres Lenkverhalten. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Lenkerform meine Handgelenke entlastet. Wenn ich ein paar längere Touren hinter mir haben, kann ich gerne noch mal berichten. Das mache ich dann aber in meinem Aufbaufaden -> KLICK

Ampel


----------



## Maitre-B (29. Juni 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Der Lenker stand schon immer auf meiner Einkaufsliste; war aber stets ausverkauft. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich dann Glück bei einem deutschen Oninehändler und habe gleich zugeschlagen. Obwohl ich erst ein paar KM mit den Lenker hinter mir habe, bin ich begeistert. Durch den Backsweep kann ich die Griffe besser greifen und das vermittelt mir ein besseres Lenkverhalten. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Lenkerform meine Handgelenke entlastet. Wenn ich ein paar längere Touren hinter mir haben, kann ich gerne noch mal berichten. Das mache ich dann aber in meinem Aufbaufaden -> KLICK
> 
> Ampel


Wo hast du den Lenker denn gefunden? Ich spekuliere da auch schon ewig drauf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Juni 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Lenker denn gefunden? Ich spekuliere da auch schon ewig drauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich habe ihn von diesem Händler -> KLCIK - kann ich empfehlen. Lief alles zügig ab.


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juni 2017)

On one hat auch ein paar ungewöhnliche Lenker ( z.B. Fleegle 15*Backsweep 720mm)
http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/components/finishing-kit/handle-bars


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juni 2017)

Masira schrieb:


> Oooha! Ich habe nichts gesagt  Mir war schlichtweg nicht geläufig, dass es so stark gekröpfte Lenker gibt.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/30/surly-sqlab-answer-jeffjones-test-lenker/


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juli 2017)

Ein paar Bildchen der letzten Urlaubstage im Vinschgau hätte ich noch 

Auffahrt zum Haslhof teilweise im Regen , aber bei der Abfahrt über den 17er und den Aigentrail wars wieder trocken.




 

 

 

 



Und dann die weiße Überraschung am nächsten Morgen 
Schnee bis auf etwa 2000m runter.
Nur gut , das wir an diesem Tag nur bis 1700m rauf geradelt sind 



 



Hoch zur Latscher Alm mit nur einem kurzem Regenschauer.  

 

 

 

 

 



Die Trails ( 4er und 13er ) waren zwar vom heftigen Regen Nachts kräftig Ausgeschwemmt , aber trotzdem noch gut zu fahren.  



Und dann beim Obligatorischen Biketreffpunkt "Vis a Vis" in Goldrain waren doch tatsächlich auch " richtige " Fatbiker da  

 

 



Fazit:
Wiedermal zwei Geniale Trailwochen im Vinschgau mit über 8000 selbst Erradelten Höhenmetern 
Wir kommen bestimmt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Juli 2017)

Langsam neigt sich mein Urlaub dem Ende zu. 
Hier ein paar Handybilder von der letzten Tour. 



 



 


Was hinter lässt solche Spuren im Wald? 



 



 

 

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Reifen. 
Mit dem Cujo bin ich jetzt gute 3-400 km gefahren und bereits jetzt merke ich, dass die Kenda Reifen schon deutlich weniger Profil haben. Ich fahre keinen heißen Reifen und bin erstaunt was für eine kurze Lebenszeit so ein Kenda Reifen zu haben scheint. Mögliche Alternativen wären der WTB ranger 650b+ 27,5" x 3,0 oder der Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27,5" x 3,0 Trailstar Snake Skin. Was gibt es noch für Alternativen und welchen der beiden Reifen könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibt es hier im Forum eine Übersicht aller 27,5"+ Reifen?


----------



## DerHackbart (1. Juli 2017)

Es gäbe z.B. noch Maxxis Cronicle in 3.0
Die sind eher tourenorientiert vom Profil und halten eigentlich ganz gut.
Habe noch nen angefahrenen Satz im Keller. Bei Interesse PN.

Ansonsten bin ich auf Nobby Nic in 3.0 Pacestar umgestiegen. Sind im Wald top, auf Asphalt eher solala... Nach 500 Km sehen die hinten wie vorn aus wie neu.


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ein paar Bildchen der letzten Urlaubstage im Vinschgau hätte ich noch
> 
> Auffahrt zum Haslhof teilweise im Regen , aber bei der Abfahrt über den 17er und den Aigentrail wars wieder trocken.
> 
> ...


Krass, letzten Samstag noch 35 Grad und dann schneits bis auf 2000m runter.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juli 2017)

Das einzige seiner Art war am
Sonntag eine Runde Shutteln in der Rhön.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Juli 2017)

Sonntag an der Deesbachtalsperre unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Maitre-B (10. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Das einzige seiner Art war am
> Sonntag eine Runde Shutteln in der Rhön.



Darf ich fragen wo in der Rhön das ist?


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juli 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo in der Rhön das ist?



Klar , Kreuzberg


----------



## boblike (10. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Klar , Kreuzberg



Shuteltour mit Röhntrail?


----------



## TheFroggy (11. Juli 2017)

Habe meins heute erhalten und gleich auf eine kleine runde in den Wald entführt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. Juli 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Shuteltour mit Röhntrail?



Ja


----------



## krentschman (12. Juli 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Reifen.
> Mit dem Cujo bin ich jetzt gute 3-400 km gefahren und bereits jetzt merke ich, dass die Kenda Reifen schon deutlich weniger Profil haben. Ich fahre keinen heißen Reifen und bin erstaunt was für eine kurze Lebenszeit so ein Kenda Reifen zu haben scheint. Mögliche Alternativen wären der WTB ranger 650b+ 27,5" x 3,0 oder der Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27,5" x 3,0 Trailstar Snake Skin. Was gibt es noch für Alternativen und welchen der beiden Reifen könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibt es hier im Forum eine Übersicht aller 27,5"+ Reifen?



Also ich hab jetzt seit Oktober (1500 km) die Nobbi Nics (27,5" x 3,0 Trailstar Snake Skin) drauf. Die sehen immer noch top aus !


----------



## krentschman (12. Juli 2017)

Samstag mal "fast" höhenmeterbefreite 75 km am Rhein gemacht ....
(es geht auch mal ohne Wald und Berge


----------



## krentschman (14. Juli 2017)

romantisches Bild ...   	   von der Arbeit nach Hause


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. Juli 2017)

Ich war eine Woche in Tschechien und der Slowakei unterwegs. Tolle Ecke da! Das Wetter war so durchwachsen, aber bei Sonnenschein kann ja jeder






Tolle Aussichten - die Beskiden






Auf dem Bergkamm unterwegs.


----------



## Eddy2012 (17. Juli 2017)

Sonntagstour auf den Inselsberg. 1000hm und knappe 40km, hört sich erst mal nicht so viel an. Mit meiner aktuellen Krampus- Übersetzung (1x11 und ein relativ großes Blatt vorn) war es relativ hart, die Oberschenkel haben tüchtig gebrummt...

 

 

 

 
Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Juli 2017)

In letzter Zeit komme ich irgendwie nicht zum knipsen beim radeln...
Aber da ich gestern Abend noch kurz mit der Kamera raus eine Runde um den See bin ist sich wieder mal ein Bild von meinem Baby ausgegangen .





lg
Kurt


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit komme ich irgendwie nicht zum knipsen beim radeln...
> Aber da ich gestern Abend noch kurz mit der Kamera raus eine Runde um den See bin ist sich wieder mal ein Bild von meinem Baby ausgegangen .
> 
> 
> ...



Besser als nicht zum Radeln zu kommen  (so wie ich)


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Juli 2017)

Ja weil du dauernd am kochen bist


----------



## hello2dalle (22. Juli 2017)

Unterwegs in den heimischen Gefilden der Schwäbischen Alb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juli 2017)

Entgegen sämtlicher Prognosen hat es heut früh um 07:00 mal nicht geregnet. Also die Zeit zwischen ersten und zweiten Frühstück mal wieder schmal bereift genutzt.




Nachdem die letzten Wochen eher Fat orientiert waren, endlich mal wieder etwas leichtfüssig und sau bequem unterwegs.
Immer wieder erstaunlich wie viel Komfort der Ritchey Commando Rahmen bietet 







Nach nun fast 2000 km mit dem 29+ LRS wird es auch mal Zeit, wenigstens Versuchsweise, auf 26" umzurüsten. Vielleicht mit den 4.0 JJ die auf dem Dude drauf waren und bestimmt keine weitere Verwendung finden.




Auf halber Strecke hat mich dann doch der versprochene Regen eingeholt .....


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juli 2017)

Nicht unbedingt unterwegs im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eher stationiert: Meine Krampe, ihre Reparatur und ich sind ab heute für ein Jahr lebensgroß in der Sonderausstellung "Balanceakte - 200 Jahre Radfahren" zu begutachten. 

Ist schon ganz witzig, sich in so einem Rahmen mal selbst gegenüber zu stehen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt unterwegs im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eher stationiert: Meine Krampe, ihre Reparatur und ich sind ab heute für ein Jahr lebensgroß in der Sonderausstellung "Balanceakte - 200 Jahre Radfahren" zu begutachten.
> 
> Ist schon ganz witzig, sich in so einem Rahmen mal selbst gegenüber zu stehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 628495


Wo ist denn die Ausstellung?


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2017)

Wenns in München ist, setz ich mich mal mitn Rad in Zug

EDIT: Deutsches Museum


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenns in München ist, setz ich mich mal mitn Rad in Zug
> 
> EDIT: Deutsches Museum




Fast richtig. Sie ist im Verkehrszentrum, das ist die Außenstelle des Deutschen Museums oberhalb der Theresienwiese.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fast richtig. Sie ist im Verkehrszentrum, das ist die Außenstelle des Deutschen Museums oberhalb der Theresienwiese.


Dann werden wir Dich im Rahmen des KIL mal begutachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dann werden wir Dich im Rahmen des KIL mal begutachten




Die ganze Ausstellung ist ziemlich sehenswert, gilt neben den Exponaten auch für die optische/bauliche Gestaltung.  

PS:
Was ist das KIL?


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die ganze Ausstellung ist ziemlich sehenswert, gilt neben den Exponaten auch für die optische/bauliche Gestaltung.
> 
> PS:
> Was ist das KIL?


https://www.keepitlow.de/keep-it-low

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mitgehst


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> https://www.keepitlow.de/keep-it-low
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mitgehst



Schreib dir die Tage mal 'ne PN dazu. 

Damit's wieder zurück zum Thema geht:


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juli 2017)

Kleine Straßenrunde...


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juli 2017)

Für den Abendhimmel/Sonnenuntergang mal eben noch schnell ein paar Höhenmeter durchgedrückt...


----------



## -zor- (29. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628935
> 
> Kleine Straßenrunde...



zeig mal mehr!


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> zeig mal mehr!



Vielleicht morgen!


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Juli 2017)

Morgens früh um sechs...






Unterweg mit dem schwager und minderwertigem material bzw. Keksrädern... Nach 5 km platten und aufgrund der am canyon mit einer sechskantschraube gesicherten steckachse (wer macht son sch****) finito... einen maulschlüssel hab ich dann doch nicht mit auf tour... Schlauchwechsel also essig, somit ende...

Also alleine weiter...






Ausblick vom kloster andechs um sieben...











Rückblick...






Schönes wetter, super gegend, cooles rad, was will man mehr...


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

Das Werkzeug zum Reifenwechsel würd ich immer dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (30. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht morgen!



Das Fuse mit dem Dropbar würde mich allerdings auch interessieren!


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628935
> 
> Kleine Straßenrunde...



Inzwischen im Wald...


 
... mit Blick auf unsere Berge!
B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2017)

Nach dem großen Regen ging es endlich mal wieder auf Trails


----------



## -zor- (30. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Inzwischen im Wald...
> Anhang anzeigen 629091
> ... mit Blick auf unsere Berge!
> B)



ist ja schon wieder nicht mehr  komm schon... will sehen


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Inzwischen im Wald...
> Anhang anzeigen 629091
> ... mit Blick auf unsere Berge!
> B)


Machst du bitte ein gutes Foto vom Fuse mit Dropbar(ganzes Rad von der Antriebseite z.B.) und stellst es hier rein?

Danke!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Machst du bitte ein gutes Foto vom Fuse mit Dropbar(ganzes Rad von der Antriebseite z.B.) und stellst es hier rein?
> 
> Danke!



Ich poste nur gute Fotos!  B)
Hier ist ja der Unterwegs-Faden und ich war heute unterwegs, hab mich seit langer Zeit mal wieder tiefer in den Deister vorgewagt:



 

Hier war es dann schon mal sinnvoll, wirklich in den Drops zu fahren:


 

So hat man mehr Kraft beim Bremsen und Festhalten des Lenkers...
Abgesehen davon wird man so verdammt schnell!  B)



 

So spannend ist die Antriebsseite nicht - das Gesamtbild schon eher!

Aber es gab auch noch andere schöne Aussichten:


 

Am Ende immerhin 75 km mit etwas über 1.300 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

Danke!


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Juli 2017)

So eine Krampe ist echt vielseitig,


----------



## skaster (31. Juli 2017)

Heute bin ich endlich mal zu einer Installation-Lap gekommen. Neuer Lenker mit ein wenig Rise fährt sich nach einigem hin und her deutlich entspannter.
Shifter und Fernbedienung nach aussen verlegt, passt ergonomisch schon besser, aber nicht so, wie ich es eigentlich gewohnt bin, egal, die 11-fach Shimano wartet bereits auf den Einbau, das Kettenblatt macht mir mit der 11-fach KMC-Kette aber keinen guten Eindruck.

Erst einmal die Angst-Bachdurchfahrt  Linie treffen --> S1, Linie nicht treffen --> Aua, passt.





Dann kurz bei den sieben Zwergen vorbei geschaut





Zum Schluss habe ich mal den DannyMac gemacht, leider war niemand da, der Bilder davon machen konnte 





Fazit: Mit etwas Rise neigt das Fuse leicht zum steigen und die Raidon spricht so sensibel an wie ein Stück Kaminholz, da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig Zeit (Setup) oder Geld (vernünftige Hardware) investieren.


----------



## digi-foto.at (1. August 2017)

Heut hab ich wieder mal 2 Dinge gelernt..
1. Man soll bei der Wettervorhersage nicht nur auf die gelbe Kugel achten, sondern auch auf die Zahlen die drunter stehen.
2. Nicht jeder versteht unter "Mtb-Route" das gleiche ..

So kams das ich frohen Mutes um 6:00 ins Auto gehüpft bin und erst durch die dauernde Wiederholung im Radio drauf aufmerksam wurde das heute der heißeste Tag im Jahr werden wird.. und man solle doch lieber drinnen bleiben oder halt ins Wasser hüpfen..

Tja hab etwas geschwizt bei nem Spitzenwert von 36° auf der Runde.. 

Und dann hat sich die aus dem Netz geladene "Mtb Runde" als zu 70% Asphalt gehusche raus gestellt, mit 850hm fader Schotterstraße im Uphill zwischen drinn.

Naja so kam ich dann wengistens zu etwas Fahrtwind. 

Kleine Fotopause am Langbahtsee.. das Häuschen hätte schon was 









Und dann noch kurz ein Foto am Traunsee..





lg
Kurt


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2017)

Rother Kopf, Eifel...





Judekirchhof, Gerolstein...





Kasselburg-Trail, Gerolstein...





Kyller Höhe, Hillesheim...


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. August 2017)

Es ging mal wieder über die Salmaser Höhe 



 

 

 

 

 



Und Morgen geht`s zum Blindsee


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. August 2017)

Heute am Blindsee Trail 
Wer`s schön Steil und Grobschottrig mag ist hier Richtig 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Da war ich bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2017)

Top
Wie warm wars Wasser?


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Top
> Wie warm wars Wasser?



Keine Ahnung 

Da waren gefühlt 1000 Leute im Wasser , da blieb kein Platz mehr für mich 

Aber ich muß Zugeben , das der Trail richtiges Fatbike-Revier ist.


----------



## murmel04 (15. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute am Blindsee Trail
> Wer`s schön Steil und Grobschottrig mag ist hier Richtig
> 
> Da war ich bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal



Ich seh schon ich brauch dringend Urlaub und eine Ortsveränderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (16. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Es ging mal wieder über die Salmaser Höhe


Sehr nice! Dort oben war ich diese Jahr auch schon mit meinem Fuse, geniales Terrain! Den Trailspaß etwas getrübt haben aber die vielen Tiergatter über die man sein Rad drüberheben muss, irgendwann war es lästig (wenn auch willkommenes Oberköper-Training ).

Start war in Oberstaufen am Bahnhof. Von dort erstmal steil und glitschig auf den Staufnerberg, leider hatte es die Nacht vorher durchgeregnet. Hier hat sich das Plusbike aber mehr als bezahlt gemacht, der Grip war wahnsinn!



 
1. Gipfel: Staufnerberg

 
Weiter Richtung Salmaser Höhe. Gemächliches Höhenmeter-schrubben auf einer Seitenstraße mit Fans.


 
Blick zurück auf den markanten (spitzen) Staufnerberg.


 
Entlang auf dem Grat der Salmaser-Höhe.


 

 
Kleine Schlammpackung nach einem genialen Tourentag


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. August 2017)

Masira schrieb:


> Sehr nice! Dort oben war ich diese Jahr auch schon mit meinem Fuse, geniales Terrain! Den Trailspaß etwas getrübt haben aber die vielen Tiergatter über die man sein Rad drüberheben muss, irgendwann war es lästig (wenn auch willkommenes Oberköper-Training ).
> 
> Start war in Oberstaufen am Bahnhof. Von dort erstmal steil und glitschig auf den Staufnerberg, leider hatte es die Nacht vorher durchgeregnet. Hier hat sich das Plusbike aber mehr als bezahlt gemacht, der Grip war wahnsinn!
> Anhang anzeigen 634083
> ...




Viel Angenehmer ist die Salmaser Höhe nach den Viehscheiden zu fahren , denn da sind viele der Viehgatter offen.
Letzte Weihnachten war es Genial da oben ,Staubtrocken und recht Warm


----------



## Skaddler (18. August 2017)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Alpencross (Samstag bis gestrigen Donnerstag):


----------



## dukestah (21. August 2017)

war 'nur' im Mittelgebirge unterwegs aber wieder schön abwegig


----------



## bikebecker (21. August 2017)

Hallo 


 
An der Isar.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2017)

Hallo



Auf dem Soiernweg.



Danach war durch das Unwetter vom Wochenende "eigentlich" gar keine Weg mehr.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## murmel04 (23. August 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Anhang anzeigen 636371
> Auf dem Soiernweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 636372
> ...



Bist du alleine unterwegs


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2017)

Hallo
Ja, bis Freitag, dann kommt die Frau vom AlpenX wieder.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. August 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja, bis Freitag, dann kommt die Frau vom AlpenX wieder.
> Gruß bikebecker



Da radeln die Mädels schon wieder allein über die Alpen und nehmen Dich nicht mit 

Das hat man nun von der Emanzipation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da radeln die Mädels schon wieder allein über die Alpen und nehmen Dich nicht mit
> 
> Das hat man nun von der Emanzipation



Nicht nur ihn nicht, mich auch nicht


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2017)

Ja, ich habe angeboten mit rosa Trikot und blonder Perücke mit zufahren, wurde aber abgelehnt.
Ist aber auch gut so, die sind sowieso fitter als ich. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hello2dalle (25. August 2017)

Hometrails.... zum ersten Mal tubeless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. August 2017)

Bildstöckle Trail


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. August 2017)

Mein Tag begann gestern morgen um 4 Uhr. Ich schnappte mein Bike und bin mit dem Auto Richtung Heilbronn gefahren. Dort angekommen gab es erstmal eine kräftige Stärkung bevor es los ging. Gegen 8.20 Uhr saß ich dann auf meinem Bike und erstrampelte mir die alte Heimat so wie früher. Insgesamt waren es knapp 60 km bei 1118 Hm. Meine Strecke führte von Weinsberg über die Waldheide auf den Schweinsberg hoch, von dort Richtung Gaffenberg. Hier war der Trail Anteil sehr hoch. Vom Gaffenberg ging es wieder Richtung Waldheide und von dort größtenteils auf Waldautobahnen Richtung Löwensteiner Berge in den Schwäbisch Fränkischen Wald. In Löwenstein angekommen ging es runter zum Breitenauer See indem ich auch eine runde badete. Handtuch hatte ich dabei. Nach der Tour besuchte ich noch meine Eltern und abends ging es wieder Richtung Rhein/ Main. Alles in allem ein sehr sehr schöner Tag wenn er auch bei ca. 30 Grad Außentemperatur sehr sehr heiß gewesen ist und auch anstrengend.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. August 2017)

Schöne 30km Runde in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (28. August 2017)

Hallo 


 
Festung im Leutaschtal.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. August 2017)

Bist du gegen die Ruine geknallt weil das Vorderrad samt Rahmen so gestaucht ist 

lg
Kurt


----------



## bikebecker (28. August 2017)

Hallo 
Zum Glück nicht, ist leider nur ein Handyfoto.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (29. August 2017)

Hallo 


 


 
Von der Brigitzeralm.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## skaster (29. August 2017)

Misst, ich glaube ich habe das Fuse zu heiss gewaschen. Wusste ich doch, dass der günstige Preis einen Haken haben muss.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Misst, ich glaube, ich habe das Fuse zu heiss gewaschen. Wusste ich doch, dass der günstige Preise einen Haken haben muss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 638570


----------



## bikebecker (1. September 2017)

Hallo



Im Valsugana.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Anhang anzeigen 639219
> Im Valsugana.
> Gruß bikebecker



Hat Deine Chefin Ihren Alpencross jetzt mit Dir Verlängert ?


----------



## bikebecker (1. September 2017)

Hallo
@Allgaeufex 
Der AlpenX hat sie fertig (Bilder und Berichte wir es hoffentlich bald im LO geben) Wir sind nach ein paar Tage in Innsbruck weiter zum Lago Levico gezogen.




Auf dem Sentiero Della Pace.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mikeonbike (1. September 2017)

Kilometerweite trails...





















...irgendwo gibts dann auch wieder lustige schildchen...






That's it...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2017)

falscher Thread...


----------



## bikebecker (4. September 2017)

Hallo



Am Panarotta.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. September 2017)

Heut hab ich wieder mal die Kam zu ner kleinen Tour mit dem Loki mitgenommen...

Erstmal am Schloß Altenhof vorbei..




..weiter über einen recht spaßigen Trail....




..runter zur Donau.




Und da es zur Donau runter zwar einige schöne Wegerl, hoch aber nur zwei die man wirklich fahren will, gibt mußten erst ein paar km am Donauradweg geschrubbt werden.




Bis es auf einem sanften Schotterweg wieder nach oben ging..




..zum wohlverdienten Eis  _(Man beachte das die extra den Zaun passend zu meinem Baby gestrichen haben  )_




Dann gabs nur noch ein paar Hügerl, bis ich kurz bevor ich wieder daheim war einfach noch ein bischen die Ruhe am See genoss.




lg
Kurt


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. September 2017)

Schöne Runde mit lediertem Knie, daher auch auf 3.0er Trennscheiben unterwegs


----------



## Ampelhasser (11. September 2017)

Ich war mal wieder im Berliner Umland unterwegs. 
29plus fetzt!






Ampel


----------



## brigdompteur (11. September 2017)

Das kann ich voll unterschreiben.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. September 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit @Stevanski, der mich grade besucht, und einem weiteren guten Freund auch auf ner echt coolen Tour _(im wahrsten Sinne):_)
> Nach dem es uns gestern ordentlich eingesaut hat bei 4-5° und Regen _(kleiner Bericht im "On Tour mit dem +Bike..." Thread) _ging es heute nach kurzer Reperatureinlage an meinem Bike Nachmittags dann doch noch auf den Dreisesselberg.
> 
> Bei der Auffahrt im Wald war es recht angenehm..
> ...



Wo ist denn das? Ist ja voll schön da!


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. September 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das? Ist ja voll schön da!


Hi..
Ja is schon echt nicht sooo schlecht hier ..

Das ist am "Dreisesselberg", der liegt am Rücken des Böhmerwaldkammes der zwischen D-A und CZ verläuft. 
Also genau im Dreiländereck Össiland-Deutscheland-Tschechien.

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (23. September 2017)

Hallo 
Auf dem Weg zum Wirtshaus im Spessart. 


 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## gruenspecht (27. September 2017)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## gruenspecht (27. September 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (28. September 2017)

Ein paar Pic's von der Hausrunde heut...

















cu
Kurt


----------



## sunnda (30. September 2017)

...noch nicht damit unterwegs ( habe Schulter ) aber zumindest startklar für die erste Runde


----------



## sunnda (30. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Oktober 2017)

Es wäre dann mal Herbst  .


----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Oktober 2017)

...also bei uns ist das Laub noch grün  .


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2017)

das Semifat darf mal Bergluft schnuppern


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Oktober 2017)

Erste Tour mit dem "Gleiter" - bis zur idealen Sitzposition brauchts wohl noch ein paar Fahrten.

Vor der Tour habe ich noch gedacht: "Was hast Du bloß getan...", aber nach den ersten Kilometern ist nur noch  angesagt!


----------



## shibby68 (9. Oktober 2017)

@Jockelmatz man jetzt bin ich total neidisch. geiles bike. erzähl mal bissl warum erst blöd war und dann doch toll?


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Oktober 2017)

Als das bike in der Garage stand, hatte ich das Gefühl:  Das ist ja ein Riesenrad, der Radstand, die Winkel etc.
Aber alles zusammen funktioniert für mich fabelhaft, das Rad fährt sich ganz spielerisch und leicht. 
Und durch den Radstand und die grossen Räder laufruhig und komfortabel.


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Oktober 2017)

Das Jones ist toll würde ich mal gerne Probefahren.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Oktober 2017)

Probefahren und einfach nicht mehr zurück kommen


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. Oktober 2017)

Endlich ist's bei uns auch mal wieder schön.. 













lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (16. Oktober 2017)

Karate Monkey trifft Krampus im Thüringer Wald


----------



## Beorn (17. Oktober 2017)

Was ein Kampf!


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2017)

...das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Oktober 2017)

So auch ich...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Oktober 2017)

Auch hier war am vergangenen Wochenende das Wetter...schöner als ich  .


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Oktober 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Auch hier war am vergangenen Wochenende das Wetter...schöner als ich


Zum Glück hattest du sogar Sonne!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Oktober 2017)

Sonntagssemmelholrunde


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. Oktober 2017)

Unterwegs durch den Herbst.


----------



## blubboo (29. Oktober 2017)

Fotos von gestern Früh.











Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (29. Oktober 2017)

Zwischen zwei Wolkenbrüchen ...


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. November 2017)

Verlängertes Wochende an der "Tafelfichte" bei Sturm, Regen, Graupel, Schnee. Trotzdem war´s gut. Die Trails trocknen recht schnell ab, bis auf ein paar Schlammpackungen war alles gut fahrbar. Wir waren dieses mal nicht in Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem, sondern auf der polnischen Seite untergebracht. Die Strecken dort sind naturbelassener und nicht minder spektakulär. Übernachtung und Preisniveau passen super. Es gab Wellness nach dem "Stress" - auch nicht schlecht...

















bewaffnete Trail- Polizei... 



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## brigdompteur (1. November 2017)

Heute mit dem Krampus auf der Sophienhöhe......


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2017)

Gestern bissl crossen gewesen:







 
Ging trotz der Ground Controls ganz gut!  B)


----------



## versteher (1. November 2017)

Das Wetter hat es heute gut gemeint und einen schönen Start in den November beschert ...


----------



## skaster (3. November 2017)

Nach wochenlanger Abstinenz bin ich am Feiertag mal wieder aufs Rad gekommen und habe mich für den Plusser entschieden.





Im Wald soll man vorsichtig sein



 

Aber es gibt auch "ungefährliche" Abschnitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (6. November 2017)

Die schwarze Krampe bitte einmal zu mir


----------



## MichiP (9. November 2017)

Das erste mal draußen.................


----------



## blubboo (10. November 2017)

Heute war das durchkommen etwas schwieriger als gewöhnlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubboo (11. November 2017)

Morgenstund hat Dreck im Mund.









Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (11. November 2017)

Letzens auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. November 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Letzens auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.



Immer wieder schön zu sehen Dein " Arbeitsradel "


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu sehen Dein " Arbeitsradel "



Danke Jürgen, das ist Moppel mit einem B+ Laufradsatz.

Das ist mein Arbeitsradl


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. November 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen, das ist Moppel mit einem B+ Laufradsatz.
> 
> Das ist mein Arbeitsradl



Du hast Dir da schon ein paar Geniale Rädchen Aufgebaut


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2017)

Danke Jürgen, heute würde ich das Arbeitspferd auch für 26++ (26x4") Reifen und die Starrgabel mit 110x15 mm Achse für 26++ Reifen auslegen. Dann könnte ich die Laufräder zwischen den Bikes tauschen und könnte in beiden Bikes B+ oder 26++ fahren. 
Vielleicht bestell ich mir noch so einen Rahmen mit Gabel, dann hätte ich allerdings den B+ Rahmen mit Gabel übrig.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. November 2017)

I bims im Moor gwesen vong biken her  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett3coupe (21. November 2017)

Bin nun auch halbfat unterwegs - geniales Bike - mega Spaß für kleinen Euro


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2017)

da ich dank anhaltender Rüsselpest nicht zum fahren komme müssen eben Bilder aus dem Oktober herhalten (Gardasee & Val Susa)













Amen


----------



## gruenspecht (23. November 2017)

Feinstes thüringer Novemberfahrradwetter


----------



## dukestah (25. November 2017)

Eigentlich wäre es eher ne Tour fürs richtig Dicke gewesen aber das ist gerade zerlegt. Halbfett lief trotzdem prima obwohl der Kettenantrieb doch an seine Grenzen kam


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2017)

Viel zu schwer für Schutzbleche



 
Dann werde ich eben nass


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. November 2017)

^


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> ^
> Anhang anzeigen 669164



Penner


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2017)

...heute eine kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## DerHackbart (30. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...heute eine kleine Runde gedreht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670519 Anhang anzeigen 670520


Na, wie wars mit den G-One bei dem Wetter?
Am 29er hatte ich ziemliche Gripprobleme als es nass und schmutzig wurde...

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (30. November 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Na, wie wars mit den G-One bei dem Wetter?
> Am 29er hatte ich ziemliche Gripprobleme als es nass und schmutzig wurde...
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her



...muss man halt etwas aufpassen, Nässe ist kein Thema, Schmodder mit Laub ist halt Feingefühl gefragt


----------



## Tony- (30. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...heute eine kleine Runde gedreht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670519 Anhang anzeigen 670520


Ganz schön vollgepackt für ne kleine Runde. Die Reifen sehen auch nicht nach "semi-fat" aus.


----------



## DerHackbart (30. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ganz schön vollgepackt für ne kleine Runde. Die Reifen sehen auch nicht nach "semi-fat" aus.


Sind doch 2.8er, also Voraussetzung erfüllt!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ganz schön vollgepackt für ne kleine Runde. Die Reifen sehen auch nicht nach "semi-fat" aus.



Sorry, alles falsch gemacht, voll gegen mir unbekannte Vorschriften verstoßen, ich tue Buße....


----------



## Tony- (30. November 2017)

Sieht nur bisschen wie aus dem Gravel Bikes Tread aus. Alles gut


----------



## ONE78 (30. November 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Sind doch 2.8er, also Voraussetzung erfüllt!
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her


ich glaube die big one gibt´s nicht in 2.8, leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich glaube die big one gibt´s nicht in 2.8, leider!


Richtig, nur den G-One. Aber der 2.35 Big-One kommt schon so breit wie ein 2.8er WTB ("Gründer des B+").
Und der G-ONe in 2.8 kommt dann gut fett, und passt hinten leider nicht. Vom Profil wäre der aber besser....


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich war heute mal wieder mit dem +Bike unterwegs im schönen Vogelsberg nahe Hartmannshain. Das Fatbike ist beim Händler zur Erstinspektion. 

Die WTB Reifen (Bridger 3,0 hi. & Trailblazer 2,8 vo.) haben sich in Eis und Schnee ausgezeichnet geschlagen. Kein einziges Mal gerutscht.


----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)

Habe diesen Fred grad entdeckt und möchte hier mal meinen Selbstaufbau vorstellen: dieses 29+ habe ich vor 3 Monaten für meine Frau gebaut. Sie fährt seitdem nur noch dies Bike .


----------



## ONE78 (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671367
> 
> Habe diesen Fred grad entdeckt und möchte hier mal meinen Selbstaufbau vorstellen: dieses 29+ habe ich vor 3 Monaten für meine Frau gebaut. Sie fährt seitdem nur noch dies Bike .



welche gabel is denn das?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> welche gabel is denn das?


Müsste die von kubis bzw der Direktimport derselben aus China sein


----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Müsste die von kubis bzw der Direktimport derselben aus China sein


Genau! Direktimport. Mit innenverlegter Bremsleitung.


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671367
> 
> Habe diesen Fred grad entdeckt und möchte hier mal meinen Selbstaufbau vorstellen: dieses 29+ habe ich vor 3 Monaten für meine Frau gebaut. Sie fährt seitdem nur noch dies Bike .


Welche Rahmen ist das denn?

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen ist das denn?
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her


Die Rahmen lasse ich auf Maß fertigen. Die Zeichnung ist von mir. Bisher gibt es 4 Prototypen in deutschen Wäldern.
Detailfotos gerne auf Anfrage.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2017)

... dann zeig doch mal - wird bestimmt viele interessieren 

Den Hersteller magst nicht nennen?


----------



## Fotofranke (3. Dezember 2017)

Hier mein 27.5+ Schmuckstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Die Rahmen lasse ich auf Maß fertigen. Die Zeichnung ist von mir. Bisher gibt es 4 Prototypen in deutschen Wäldern.
> Detailfotos gerne auf Anfrage.



Von wem lässt du die fertigen? Scheint ja Titan zu sein...


----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671562 Anhang anzeigen 671563 Anhang anzeigen 671564 Anhang anzeigen 671565 Anhang anzeigen 671566 Anhang anzeigen 671567 Anhang anzeigen 671568 Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671561


Richtig! Titan.
Blaue Sattelklemme =18"
Rote Sattelklemme = 19"
Der Komponentenaufbau ist jeweils der gleiche.
Gewicht ohne Pedale ist 10,5 KG


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Richtig! Titan.
> Blaue Sattelklemme =18"
> Rote Sattelklemme = 19"
> Der Komponentenaufbau ist jeweils der gleiche.
> Gewicht ohne Pedale ist 10,5 KG



Na und wer macht die für dich? Lokal oder anderer Kontinent


----------



## Dauter (3. Dezember 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Den Hersteller magst nicht nennen?


Hm.....der Rahmen ist nach meiner Zeichnung gemacht. Ich würde also nicht so gern preisgeben wer von den Milliarden Chinesen der Schweißer ist. Es hat ja auch gedauert so eine Beziehung aufzubauen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Hm.....der Rahmen ist nach meiner Zeichnung gemacht. Ich würde also nicht so gern preisgeben wer von den Milliarden Chinesen der Schweißer ist. Es hat ja auch gedauert so eine Beziehung aufzubauen.



Ich tippe auf Waltly 
Egal, weiss zwar nicht was du genau zu verlieren hast wenn du uns das Geheimnis preis gibst, aber jeder wie er meint. Wir sind ja im Fred „ mit dem Semi Fatbike unterwegs“, daher lassen wir das


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Waltly
> Egal, weiss zwar nicht was du genau zu verlieren hast wenn du uns das Geheimnis preis gibst, aber jeder wie er meint. Wir sind ja im Fred „ mit dem Semi Fatbike unterwegs“, daher lassen wir das


Oder die Konkurrenz von Xi'an changda alias xacd. Viel mehr gibt es eh nicht


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Dezember 2017)

Dauter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671562 Anhang anzeigen 671563 Anhang anzeigen 671564 Anhang anzeigen 671565 Anhang anzeigen 671566 Anhang anzeigen 671567 Anhang anzeigen 671568 Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671561 Anhang anzeigen 671561


Sehr schöne Rahmen, aber wenn auf Maß gefertigt, dann doch bitte ohne Spacerturm und Riserlenker...

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rahmen, aber wenn auf Maß gefertigt, dann doch bitte ohne Spacerturm und Riserlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rahmen, aber wenn auf Maß gefertigt, dann doch bitte ohne Spacerturm und Riserlenker...


naja, so hat man aber die Option auf eine Federgabel und kann sich dann mit Spacer und anderem Lenker wieder seiner Position nähern.
Abgesehen davon sehen lange Steuerrohre IMHO auch nicht schön aus


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2017)

... hmmh, ist ein Argument, aber die Gabel sieht schon recht lang aus und Spacer und Riser...

Aber egal, er wird sich schon seinen Kopf gemacht haben und wenn es ihm und seiner Frau taugt, dann ist es auch gut so - schick sehen sie jedenfalls aus


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2017)

Sind schöne Rahmen! Spacerturm hin oder her. Sollten nicht über was meckern wo wir die Hintergründe nicht kennen. Vielleich muss das ja soaus bestimmten Grüden...


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2017)

Snowride mit meinem Krampus.....


----------



## spokes666 (11. Dezember 2017)

Achtung Rutschgefahr


----------



## blubboo (15. Dezember 2017)

Feierabendrunde [emoji300]️[emoji1474]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (16. Dezember 2017)

blubboo schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde [emoji300]️[emoji1474]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und zufrieden mit den Minions?


----------



## blubboo (16. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Und zufrieden mit den Minions?


Auf jeden Fall, sehr gute Reifen für Herbst und Winter. Der Rollwiederstand ist nur ziemlich hoch, deshalb kommen im Frühjahr, Anfang Sommer wieder andere drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (23. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2017)

Matschepampevorweihnachtstour


----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtliches Dreckbolzen  .


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Dezember 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Weihnachtliches Dreckbolzen  .


Start an der Haustür beschde!


----------



## gnss (25. Dezember 2017)

Kilometerfresserlaufradsatz montiert weil erstmal kein Schnee in Sicht ist.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2017)

... eigentlich ja kein Winterradeln


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2017)

Schnee? Fehlanzeige...


----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2017)

Definitiv Schnee.... [emoji300]️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. Dezember 2017)

Fango!


----------



## BigJohn (31. Dezember 2017)

Fetziger Lenker. Sowas gibts von felt?


----------



## gnss (31. Dezember 2017)

In 25,4 und nicht besonders breit, nennt sich Albert Bar.


----------



## Beorn (4. Januar 2018)

Die Klingel sieht aus wie meine!


----------



## gnss (4. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe deine klingt besser als meine.


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. Januar 2018)

Die Lauf Gabel habe ich mal übergangsweise gegen eine Manitou Magnum getauscht.






Unterwegs auf der Einstellungs-Runde






Ciao Ampel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2018)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Die Lauf Gabel habe ich mal übergangsweise gegen eine Manitou Magnum getauscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so isses sehr geil !


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Januar 2018)

Den Next R Lenker und die 36er Fox mal zur Probe gefahren. Junior durfte sein Weihnachts-Kona zu zu ersten mal ausführen.

WIN WIN würde ich sagen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Januar 2018)

Hochwasser-Tourismus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (12. Januar 2018)

Heute das erste Mal mit dem +Bike auf dem Hohenrodskopf gewesen im Vogelsberg (Hessen) und mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal. Schönes Bike Gebiet heute leider mit viel viel Nebel. 81 km und 1141 HM.


----------



## MichiP (13. Januar 2018)

Wer kennt sie nicht......die Hausrunde.....

Start und Ziel ist die eigene Haustür.......

Hannover, nicht gerade für sein alpines Gelände bekannt hat trotzdem seinen Charme. Ich werde je nach Lust und Laune mal die Kamera mit nehmen und Euch die ein oder andere Ecke näher bringen.

Ich habe das Glück trotz Großstadt direkt an einen Landschaftsschutzgebiet zu wohnen.

Nach ein paar hundert Metern stehe ich in einen kleinen Park.

Eine Rast wäre deshalb verfrüht aber für einen Schnappschuss sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen





Angrenzend kommen wir zu Gattung Laubenpieper....

Hannover hat einen Spitzenplatz im Städtevergleich was die Anzahl an Kleingartenkolonien  an geht.....

Fakten:

Bestand der Kleingärten insgesamt: 20.063
auf städtischem Grundbesitz 14.539
Gesamt kleingärtnerisch genutzte Flächen 1.079 Hektar
Davon städtischer Grundbesitz 737 Hektar
Kleingartenvereine 103
Anzahl der Kleingartenkolonien 279














Kurz danach etwas was in keiner Großstadt "fehlen" darf, Graffiti. Mal mehr mal weniger schön, diesmal an einer Bahnunterführung.





Angrenzend zu den Kleingartenkolonien komme ich dann zu den Annateichen

Ein wunderbarer Ort um die Seele baumeln zu lassen.......









Alte Mühle mit angrenzenden Restaurant















Ich verlasse die Annateiche und streife den Spielplatz den unsere Kids in Angriff nehmen wenn wir hier in der Nähe sind.






inkl. Kletterbaum







etwas später streife ich den Tiergarten. Hunde und Biker müssen draußen bleiben.....











Annateiche und Tiergarten gehören in der Summe zum Herman-Löns-Park

Mit der Eilenriede die ich bestimmt auch noch mal vorstellen werde gehört Hannover zu den grünsten Städten Deutschlands.

Wer am Randgebiet wohnt hat das Glück auch gleich in der Feldmark zu sein. Die mal mehr mal weniger abwechslungsreich ist.














Was sonst.......





Nach etlichen gewollten Extrakilometern komme ich dann an den Mittellandkanal.





Mein





schnurrte wie ein Kätzchen


Der alte Mann und der Kanal






irgendwann kann ich dann einfach in die Feldmark abbiegen und bin nach wenigen hundert Metern wieder vor meiner Haustür.

Dem Schietwetter entsprechend die Farbgestalltung der Fotos.

Nur ein minimaler Einblick aus der Sicht einen Flachlandtirolers 

Weiter Runden werden folgen......


----------



## skaster (14. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das ausnahmsweise gute Wetter heute auch mal genutzt.

Ganz schön viel Wasser im Wald.




Und dann stellten sich mir auch noch schier unüberwindbare Hindernisse in den Weg.





Was soll ich sagen, wir hatten heute mehr Sonnenschein als im gesamten Dezember zusammen.


----------



## Masira (20. Januar 2018)

Heute Doppelpremiere: erste Ausfahrt mit der Magic Marry vorn und einer Revelation, deren Schaft nicht knackt [emoji106]

War richtig genial. Zwar sehr matschig, bisschen Schnee und auch Eis - aber der Marry ists egal, die lässt sich nicht einen Millimeter aus der Bahn bringen. Wirklich enorm.


----------



## blubboo (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## gruenspecht (25. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (27. Januar 2018)

Heute möchte ich Euch mit auf eine kleine Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit mit nehmen......

Wer eine Bilderallergie hat sollte besser nicht weiter Scrollen


Los ging es wie immer von meiner Haustür aus. Letzten Sommer noch prachtvolle Eichen die einen das Tor zum Landschaftschutzgebiet öffneten sind nun als Sturmopfer zu bezeichnen.







Auch heute ging es erst mal am Kanal lang.......

Haben extra ein Schild hin gestellt zum Anlehnen vom Bike








Schifferhumor.....







Anderter Schleuse........













einmal 1 Stock,bitte






was ein wenig wie die Lüneburger Heide aus sieht ist die Mergelhalde direkt am Kanal.








weiter ging es auf einen kleinen Waldtrail bis........... Stöckchenleger.......






noch mal schnell Höhenmeter gesammelt













hier sind wir jetzt an dem Ort der uns als Einstieg in die Vergangenheit dient.







wer weis es jetzt?







Richtig.........








Wir stehen vor den Toren des Expo Geländes







Die EXPO 2000  Flop oder Segen?

Für mich damals eine tolle Zeit, nach der Arbeit für schmales Geld das Feierabendticket gezogen und ab ging die Party.

Es gab immer was zu sehen,bestaunen oder zu feiern. Fremde Kulturen, Essen das man nicht aussprechen konnteund einfach viel viel gute Laune.

Die Vermarktung der Expo war aber schlichtweg eine Katastrophe und so mit blieb sie hinter Ihren Erwartungen.

Heute stehen nur noch ein paar Reste, eigentlich die wo der Abriss zu teuer ist. Auch das Gewerbegebiet das als Nachnutzung vorgesehen ist, blieb hinter den Erwartungen der Stadt.

Hier nun ein paar Impressionen.

















Der Hollandpavillion war einer der Zuschauermagneten, heute der traurige Rest.












trotzdem haben sich Unternehmen angesiedelt























Mousse T war aber nicht zugegen. Sass wohl beim DSDS Casting......









Marsstation???







wir sind in Litauen angekommen 







und Erholen uns danach erst mal hier













der Expowal
























hier Endet der Erste Teil meiner Tour

ich hoffe ich konnte Euch ein paar schöne Eindrücke vermitteln und werde morgen den Rest berichten......


----------



## gruenspecht (27. Januar 2018)

Friederike hat hier ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## MichiP (28. Januar 2018)

Moin,

weiter geht es mit meiner kleinen Tour

Gegenüber vom Expowal stehen immer noch die Aussichtstürme die einen einen guten Überblick übers Gelände bietet.
























Danach verlasse ich das eigentliche Expogelände und begebe mich zum Park der Sinne   Eines der vielen Expoprojekte die einher mit der Expo 2000 entstanden.












hören Sie mich







Ungeziefer .......






Blick durch ein Insektenauge......











Natur pur.....

















nach so viel Sinnesvielfallt ging es dann Richtung Heimat. Zurück übers Expogelände noch einen kleinen Abstecher bei meinen zukünftigen Autohändler gemacht......







man erahnt was hier für Schätzchen stehen......













mit so viel PS im Sinn ging es dann wieder gen Heimat.......

Natürlich mit voll......









Das war es dann......mit der kleinen Reise in die Vergangenheit.......


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Januar 2018)

Sehr gut geschriebene Tourberichte und schöne Fotos hier - Danke dafür! 

Und wo wir grade beim Danke sagen sind: Danke, liebes Fahrrad, für den Spass, den du mir immer wieder bereitest








In der Rädergalerie war es schon und das Foto ist immerhin auf Tour entstanden


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (2. Februar 2018)

Hola chicos! Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Plus-Biker. Habt ihr das Bike zusätzlich im Fuhrpark oder ersetzt es (eines) eurer Bikes. Wenn ja, eher Ersatz für reguläres MTB oder eher für Fatbike?! Nutzt ihr noch viele andere Bikes oder setzt ihr in den meisten Fällen aufs Plus? Bin total verliebt in den Gedanken, mir ein Plus Bike als bestes all in one Bike zuzulegen. Dafür müssten aber Bikes ausziehen und beim Gedanken, mein Fattie zu liquidieren, wird es mir ganz anders. Andererseits bin ich es diesen Winter eh nicht gefahren, weil Wetter zu gut...Danke für eure Erfahrungen! Cheers


----------



## pesawa (2. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Hola chicos! Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Plus-Biker. Habt ihr das Bike zusätzlich im Fuhrpark oder ersetzt es (eines) eurer Bikes. Wenn ja, eher Ersatz für reguläres MTB oder eher für Fatbike?! Nutzt ihr noch viele andere Bikes oder setzt ihr in den meisten Fällen aufs Plus? Bin total verliebt in den Gedanken, mir ein Plus Bike als bestes all in one Bike zuzulegen. Dafür müssten aber Bikes ausziehen und beim Gedanken, mein Fattie zu liquidieren, wird es mir ganz anders. Andererseits bin ich es diesen Winter eh nicht gefahren, weil Wetter zu gut...Danke für eure Erfahrungen! Cheers



Fahre ein Rad mit einem regulären 29er LRS sowie einem 27.5+ LRS. Aus sentimentalen Gründen habe ich noch einen Singlespeeder den ich nicht hergebe, aber auch kaum fahre.


----------



## blubboo (2. Februar 2018)

Ich habe noch ein 29er wenn mal etwas schneller auf den Waldautobahnen zugehen soll. Ich habe aber auch schon über einen 29er LRS für das Scott nachgedacht.

Gesendet von meinem ifive mini 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Hola chicos! Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Plus-Biker. Habt ihr das Bike zusätzlich im Fuhrpark oder ersetzt es (eines) eurer Bikes. Wenn ja, eher Ersatz für reguläres MTB oder eher für Fatbike?! Nutzt ihr noch viele andere Bikes oder setzt ihr in den meisten Fällen aufs Plus? Bin total verliebt in den Gedanken, mir ein Plus Bike als bestes all in one Bike zuzulegen. Dafür müssten aber Bikes ausziehen und beim Gedanken, mein Fattie zu liquidieren, wird es mir ganz anders. Andererseits bin ich es diesen Winter eh nicht gefahren, weil Wetter zu gut...Danke für eure Erfahrungen! Cheers




Warum nicht das bestehende Fatbike wahlweise mit einem 29+ Laufradsatz nutzen? Spart den zusätzlichen Plusser (Unterwegs-Galerie)


----------



## Speedskater (2. Februar 2018)

habe ich auch so gemacht: Universalschweinchen mit 26++ und B+ Laufradsatz









Bei Schmuddelwetter fahre ich mit dem Schmuddelwetter-Bike und fürs Grobe habe ich noch ein Enduro.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (3. Februar 2018)

@Speedskater Thanks, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Eigentlich möchte ich ja ein Fully, aber das wäre ein guter Anfang! Breite/welchen Reifen fährst du als 650bplus und welche Laufräder? 

@All habt ihr darüber hinaus Empfehlungen für ein plus Fully in ~S (bin 1.68/Schrittlänge 78cm). Ausstattung kann man ändern, wichtig wäre mir ein eher langer Radstand - Aluminium/Carbon ist auch zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (3. Februar 2018)

Bzgl. Plus und Fully kannst mal bei Cube, Radon, etc. schauen. Die haben meist eine gute Ausstattung fürs Geld. Wobei + und Fully nicht wirklich nötig ist nach meiner Meinung. Probiere doch vorher mal Hardtail mit Plus aus und Fully mit Plus aus und entscheide dich nach der Probefahrt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @Speedskater Thanks, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Eigentlich möchte ich ja ein Fully, aber das wäre ein guter Anfang! Breite/welchen Reifen fährst du als 650bplus und welche Laufräder?
> 
> @All habt ihr darüber hinaus Empfehlungen für ein plus Fully in ~S (bin 1.68/Schrittlänge 78cm). Ausstattung kann man ändern, wichtig wäre mir ein eher langer Radstand - Aluminium/Carbon ist auch zweitrangig.



Ich bin mit meinem Santa Cruz Hightower B+ seit 2016 immer noch mehr als Zufrieden 






Es hat zwar keinen extra langen Radstand , läuft aber durch seine Geo sehr ruhig und doch wendig jeden noch so rumpeligen Trail rauf und runter. Ich fahre es in Größe L bei 182cm und 84cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2018)

Laufräder und Reifen.

Und hier gibts noch mehr info zum Bike.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## blubboo (3. Februar 2018)

Heute gab's wieder etwas Schnee. [emoji944]











Gesendet von meinem ifive mini 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## gruenspecht (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Februar 2018)

Heute habe ich die Sonne voll genossen und ganze 4,5h in der Kälte gewesen.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2018)

Die Kälte geht mir auf n Sack


----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Februar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Die Kälte geht mir auf n Sack



Nur die Harten.....


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Nur die Harten.....


Mediterrane Typ eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Februar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mediterrane Typ eben



Wenn ich an Mediterran denke komme ich schon ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2018)

Zu dick und Bluthochdruck 



.


----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Februar 2018)

Zu dick sind für die Allgemeinheit meine Reifen und Bluthochdruck bekomme ich nur in geilen Trails.


----------



## gruenspecht (7. Februar 2018)

Heute mal kein Schlamm unterwegs


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2018)

Feierabend Nightride


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Februar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 695663



 Das nächste mal ne Säge mit nehmen 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Finale


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2018)

Nachschlag von gestern


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Februar 2018)

Spuren im Schnee ......
Home Sweet Home ......


----------



## MTBpleasure (11. Februar 2018)

Ich war heute Vormittag auch unterwegs und kann nur sagen siffig, nass, dirty, rutschig, feucht aber geil. 
So ist es nun mal im Winter  auf dem Bike.


----------



## lucie (11. Februar 2018)

Hab was gefunden 



 

Dann damit gleich auf die Piste


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das nächste mal ne Säge mit nehmen



... hätte keinen Sinn gemacht - da wären wir nie durchgekommen...





... da ging es aber...


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Februar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 696077
> 
> ... hätte keinen Sinn gemacht - da wären wir nie durchgekommen...
> 
> ...



 O.K. seh ich ein 

Also doch mit Harvester  ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holzvollernter )


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann damit gleich auf die Piste



... und? Taugt?


----------



## lucie (11. Februar 2018)

Jepp, kann PlusHT nur empfehlen. Fatbike und Fully mußten dafür schon gehen. Für mich, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, eine Allzweckwaffe.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte heute frei und habe die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 007BVK (12. Februar 2018)

Also ich habe mich 2016 im Herbst bei einem Specialized Testevent mit Plus infiziert...

Danach haben ich mir Ende 2016 ein Stumpjumper FSR 6Fattie zugelegt was ich bis heute nicht bereue.
Letzten Sommer gab es dann noch ein Scott Scale Plus für den alltäglicheren Nutzen und als Winter Spaß Waffe...

Meine Frau schaut mich schon immer komisch an wenn ich mich tierisch über Schnee freue und dann sofort aufs Bike muss 








Dafür sind letztes Jahr mein drei 26" Bikes verkauft worden und ich habe mir für das Scott noch einen 29er Laufradsatz gegönnt.
Der ist im Sommer ab und an mal 2 Wochen verbaut gewesen und hängt im Winter im Keller.

Da ich im Rhein Main Gebiet kräftig Gas geben muss bis ich im Taunus bin hatte ich vorab bedenken das unter der Plus Geschichte ein wenig meine Pace leiden würde. Im Großen und ganzen kann man sagen das vor allem das Scott mit den serienmäßig verbauten Rocket Rons sau schnell ist und auch bei knapp über 1bar Luftdruck auf Asphalt so gut geht das meine Vereinskollegen schon ziemlich oft blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut haben. Grip ist bei Trockenheit und selbst im Schnee auch immer mehr als genug vorhanden.
Und ja mit dem 29er Laufradsatz geht es ein wenig entspannter auf den Verbindungsetappen zu, aber der Komfort und Grip von Plus fehlt mir immer ziemlich schnell


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Februar 2018)

Heute bei Sonnenaufgang.
Frostig, aber sehr reizvoll... .


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Februar 2018)

Heute: weihnachtliches Winterbiken  .
War soweit "ganz nett", aber allmählich hätte ich schon gerne wieder andere Verhältnisse...


----------



## nobss (19. Februar 2018)

Mein BEAST


----------



## Rommos (20. Februar 2018)

Heute mal wieder mit 26+ unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Rommos (25. Februar 2018)

Heute auch nochmal eine Runde gedreht, war frisch aber schön...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. Februar 2018)

Heute Nachmittag: Fernsicht, Kaffee und ein sonniges Plätzchen .


----------



## Beorn (1. März 2018)

Could be worse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (1. März 2018)

007BVK schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich 2016 im Herbst bei einem Specialized Testevent mit Plus infiziert...
> 
> Danach haben ich mir Ende 2016 ein Stumpjumper FSR 6Fattie zugelegt was ich bis heute nicht bereue.
> Letzten Sommer gab es dann noch ein Scott Scale Plus für den alltäglicheren Nutzen und als Winter Spaß Waffe...



Kenn ich... Habe mich aber für ein 29" Stumpy + FattyLRS entschieden.


----------



## Masira (2. März 2018)

Hach, der Schnee ist schon ein toller Spielplatz für so ein Plusbike, bin auch höchst erfreut derzeit. 
Letztes Wochenende bin ich fix ins Fichtelgebirge an den Ochsenkopf gedüst. Die Langläufer haben schon etwas doof geschaut wenn ich an ihnen vorbeigezischt bin, böse war aber keiner  

1. Trailabfahrt zur Weißmainquelle. Schnee super griffig bei -10 Grad, Trail wie ein endloser Pumptrack 




Bergauf auf den gespurten Loipen ging astrein und hatte einen netten Trainingseffekt  


 
Panorama am zugefrorenen Fichtelsee.


----------



## blubboo (4. März 2018)

Heute war ich zwar mit dem 29er unterwegs, die letzten beiden Tage aber Halbfett.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2018)

Grad von einer 45km-Runde zurück  

War zwar entweder noch mit "halbgefrorenem" überzogen oder dann aufgetautes "tiefes Geläuf" -aber hat gut getan und Spaß gemacht 



...am Würmsee


 
...da lohnt sich schon fast ein "Großwaschtag" 


 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## TrailProf (6. März 2018)

Hallo, ich bin gestern eher zufällig auf diesen tollen und vor allem entspannten Faden gestoßen. Juchu.. jetzt darf ich erstmal 30 Seiten "nachlesen".
Anbei noch ein Bild meines Halbfetten, heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (10. März 2018)

Nach einigen Fahrten mit dem 29er, heute endlich wieder Halbfett.

Mein Scott hat eine neue Gabel bekommen und sie wurde gleich mal getestet.

Die FOX 34 mit 130mm macht sich wirklich gut. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubboo (12. März 2018)

Bin ich der einzige der am Wochenende unterwegs war? 
Die Fox macht sich wirklich sehr gut und ich bin am überlegen noch einen etwas Kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen.
Der aktuelle hat 70mm und ich hätte noch eine 50mm Vorbau hier liegen, ich hab aber Angst dass ich zu kompakt sitze.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2018)




----------



## olsche (13. März 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der am Wochenende unterwegs war?
> Die Fox macht sich wirklich sehr gut und ich bin am überlegen noch einen etwas Kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen.
> Der aktuelle hat 70mm und ich hätte noch eine 50mm Vorbau hier liegen, ich hab aber Angst dass ich zu kompakt sitze.


Vorbau tauschen ist doch keine große Sache!


----------



## blubboo (13. März 2018)

olsche schrieb:


> Vorbau tauschen ist doch keine große Sache!


Da hast du recht, ist in fünf Minuten gemacht. Ich sollte es nur mal machen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (15. März 2018)

Gestern, Illerrunde  .


----------



## TrailProf (15. März 2018)

Heute was früher aus dem Büro geflüchtet und noch was für`s Gemüt gemacht :


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Gestern, Illerrunde  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 707838
> Anhang anzeigen 707839




Schöne Ecke und gar nicht so weit weg von mir


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schöne Ecke und gar nicht so weit weg von mir


Ja.
Bei Altusried / Bad Grönenbach - von Immenstadt aus flussabwärts  .


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2018)

Schnell noch Heute Morgen eine Frühjahrsrunde gedreht , bevor der Winter zurück kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (17. März 2018)

Sehr schick. Was fährst du denn für einen Lenker?


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Was fährst du denn für einen Lenker?



Danke 

Das ist ein Reverse RCC Carbonlenker 750


----------



## talybont (17. März 2018)

im Flachland
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2018)

Ui 

Hängen bei Euch die Rädchen an den Bäumen


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. März 2018)

Glaub er hat den Kicker unterschätzt 

lg
Kurt


----------



## talybont (18. März 2018)

das wäre aber ein weiter Hopser gewesen


----------



## 007BVK (18. März 2018)

Die letzten Wochen haben wir ja ein Auf und Ab des Wetters gehabt.
Von Winter mit Eiseskälte über tolle Frühlingstemperaturen direkt wieder diese Wochenende zurück zum Schnee 

So gerne ich den Schnee heute morgen wieder hatte.....ich wünsche mir den Frühling zurück 

Anbei die Zusammenfassung der März Wochen, soweit ein Foto mit dabei gewesen ist.


----------



## blubboo (18. März 2018)

007BVK schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen haben wir ja ein Auf und Ab des Wetters gehabt.
> Von Winter mit Eiseskälte über tolle Frühlingstemperaturen direkt wieder diese Wochenende zurück zum Schnee
> 
> So gerne ich den Schnee heute morgen wieder hatte.....ich wünsche mir den Frühling zurück
> ...



Die Scott Farben überstrahlen alles. 
-----

Ich habe heute einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut und eine Testrunde gedreht.


----------



## _stalker_ (19. März 2018)

Hi everyone, check out my latest Stache spam 





Have a nice week and always remember to be human!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (20. März 2018)

Heute mal mit 650B+ auf felsigen Pfaden unterwegs.





 

...ein bisschen Sonne und Aussicht genossen...




Ganz schön riesig, die Dinger.



ohne Weitwinkel reichen dann auch ein paar Meter watscheln nicht aus, um den Fels komplett aufs Photo zu bekommen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. März 2018)

wo ist das?
sieht gut aus


----------



## chris4711 (20. März 2018)

Das ist an der Saar, Kastel-Staadt heißt der Ort / meine Position, wo ich die Photos gemacht hab (Kreis Trier/Saarburg). War schon öfters in der Nähe und hab mich heute endlich mal bis dort hoch gewagt.


----------



## schaeufele (23. März 2018)

hört dieser Winter eigentlich nie auf


----------



## dopaul (23. März 2018)

Erzähl mir noch einer was über Erderwärmung.....


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. März 2018)

Bei Sonnenaufgang nach der Zeitumstellung  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (25. März 2018)

Ich bin um sieben aus dem Bett gefallen, habe mir einen Kollegen geschnappt und eine Runde gedreht. Leider lag noch sehr viel nasser Schnee im Wald, wir hatten trotzdem Spaß. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 007BVK (25. März 2018)

Heute habe ich bei tollem Frühjahrswetter eine schöne Runde in der Mittagssonne gedreht.
So darf es jetzt gerne bleiben


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. März 2018)

Heute ging es für mich auf den Großen Feldberg hoch von Idstein aus startend. Ca. 46 km mit einem Mix aus Schnee und Schlamm. Dementsprechend sah ich aus....


----------



## pedalonator (27. März 2018)

Lieber Sand als Schnee


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. März 2018)

pedalonator schrieb:


> Lieber Sand als Schnee
> Anhang anzeigen 712458


Sind das 27,5 oder 29“ Laufräder?


----------



## pedalonator (28. März 2018)

27,5 x 3,0


----------



## Dutshlander (28. März 2018)




----------



## cherokee190 (31. März 2018)

_Nach dem Schnee ist vor dem Schnee! _gilt nun auch zu Ostern 
Für heute und morgen sind bei uns noch Schneefälle von bis zu 15cm Neuschnee angesagt.
Somit, nachdem der Schnee von Donnerstag fast wieder weg ist, noch mal eine Runde mit 29+





Ein paar Schneereste waren stellenweise noch zu finden





abgelöst von Schlammlöchern und





umgestürzten Bäumen.





Anschließend überschwemmte Wege bzw. komplett abgesoffene Waldstücke 





aber die Minion's haben sich gut geschlagen 
Inzwischen schneit es bei uns wieder kräftig und der Schneefall soll bis einschließlich Sonntag anhalten.
Also wieder Mooni Zeit ......


----------



## sunnda (1. April 2018)

...Südtirol ....zumindest mal 13grad 
Und natürlich bei Werner Pichler Hallo gesagt
( Rewel Bikes )


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. April 2018)

Heute mit dem Scott mit der örtlichen Radler Truppe unterwegs gewesen . Die machen ganz schön Ballett. Ich bin ja eher der Geniesertourenfahrer aber ab und an geht das schon mal. Dafür gab es schöne Trails. Der eine Berg war nen ganz schöner Brocken, hochzu permanent an der Kippgrenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (3. April 2018)

Ostermontagmorgen .


----------



## Woppes (3. April 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Scott mit der örtlichen Radler Truppe unterwegs gewesen . Die machen ganz schön Ballett. Ich bin ja eher der Geniesertourenfahrer aber ab und an geht das schon mal. Dafür gab es schöne Trails. Der eine Berg war nen ganz schöner Brocken, hochzu permanent an der Kippgrenze.



Hi Schafmuhkuh,
Am ersten Bild, das is ja da Schwammerling am schwandorfer Weinberg...das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Da war ich auch schon öfter. Kommst du auch von hier, oder bist du öfter in unserer Gegend.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bikebecker (3. April 2018)

Hallo
Mit lieben Freunde unterwegs.



Drei Halbfette und ein Dreiviertelfettes.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. April 2018)

Woppes schrieb:


> Hi Schafmuhkuh,
> Am ersten Bild, das is ja da Schwammerling am schwandorfer Weinberg...das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Da war ich auch schon öfter. Kommst du auch von hier, oder bist du öfter in unserer Gegend.
> 
> Gruß Markus


Komme aus Schmidgaden 
Eventuell fährt man ja mal ne runde zusammen.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mit lieben Freunde unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 714672
> Drei Halbfette und ein Dreiviertelfettes.
> Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Woppes (3. April 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Komme aus Schmidgaden
> Eventuell fährt man ja mal ne runde zusammen.



Ja gerne...
Muss allerdings erst wieder fit werden...ich darf momentan nicht radeln...

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. April 2018)

war gestern angesichts des guten Wetters spontan mit dem B+ im Heimrevier von @Fibbs79 unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> war gestern angesichts des guten Wetters spontan mit dem B+ im Heimrevier von @Fibbs79 unterwegs



@Peng999 dürfte gestern auch dort gewesen sein ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Peng999 dürfte gestern auch dort gewesen sein ...


dann weiß ich von wem die Spuren waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (7. April 2018)

Heute hab ich mein Loki endlich aus dem Winterschlaf befreit .













lg
Kurt


----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

Mash-Sea


 
Kurze Runde für nen Kaffee...


----------



## MrBrightside (7. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mash-Sea
> Anhang anzeigen 715950
> Kurze Runde für nen Kaffee...


Und zufrieden mit deinem Fuse-Crosser?
Ich mag dein Rad ja!


----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Und zufrieden mit deinem Fuse-Crosser?
> Ich mag dein Rad ja!



Aber klar!
Entgegen dem Trend zu schmalen Schwalbe-Reifen am Fuse sind nun zwei schnelle Panaracer (lt. Aufschrift vollkommen utopische 3.5er  B) ohne Schlauch montiert.
Nun muss ich mich nach nem 34er KB für die neue Kurbel umsehen...

Edit: Falls jemand ein 34er DirectMount für SRAM (Boost) - gerne oval - abzugeben hat, freue ich mich über eine PN!


----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2018)

34kb hab ich noch, ich fürchte aber mit 6mm offset


----------



## hw_doc (8. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 34kb hab ich noch, ich fürchte aber mit 6mm offset



Danke - das wird mir mit dem ollen Pressfit-Innenlager leider zu heikel, da kann man nicht mit Spacern pfuschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (8. April 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mein Loki endlich aus dem Winterschlaf befreit .


Dass du deine 10Kg Kamera mit auf die Tour nimmst..


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2018)

Was kann man bei dem genialen Wetter denn nur Unternehmen 

Na was wohl 

Natürlich ausprobieren wie hoch man bei uns schon kommt ohne im Schnee zu Versinken 





Ab etwa 1170m Höhe ging es dann auf der Straße los mit dem Weißen Zeug 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Aber im Wald war es dann ab etwa 1300m Höhe wunderbar Trocken zum Abfahren 



 

 



So langsam wird's also sogar im Allgäu wieder Frühling


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Dass du deine 10Kg Kamera mit auf die Tour nimmst..


Naja du musst das natürlich immer prozentual zum Gesamtgewicht betrachten.. da ist's bei mir dann wurscht ob 5D oder M3


----------



## Curtis_Newton (8. April 2018)

Am Freitag mit dem Moppelchen durch das schöne Siebengebirge.


 

 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## ullimuc (8. April 2018)

Kleine Probefahrt an der Isar mit dem neu aufgebauten Kingdom Vendetta X2 






Grüße
Ulli


----------



## olsche (12. April 2018)

Erste Runde dieses Jahr mit den "dicken"...



Nach 35km und 650hm Pause:



Allerdings hat der Vorderreifen eindeutig zu wenig Seitengrip im Gegensatz zum Hillbilly in 29x2,6. Die nächste Tour probiere ich mit 29/27,5+ aus...


----------



## Krondrim (13. April 2018)

Wetter toll, grüner könnte es schön langsam werden....


----------



## CC. (13. April 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit richtig Frühling auf trockenen Trails - nix mehr Batz und Dreck *froi


----------



## CC. (13. April 2018)

@olsche : unzufrieden mit dem Purgatory?


----------



## olsche (13. April 2018)

Eigentlich nicht. 
Nur in schnelle enge Kurven kann er nicht so gut. Dafür ist er halt zu rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (14. April 2018)

Heute hab ich bei strahlendem Wetter meine alljährliche Frühlings-Genießerrunde am Inn entlang gedreht..
Sehr entspannt mit viel Zeit zum fotografieren 

Start bei Passau...




Innaufwärts in Richtung Schärding.




Schloss Neuhaus..




Promenade in Schärding mit Blick auf Schloss Neuhaus am Inn..




Wieder kurz vor Passau..




Und noch übers Kraftwerk rüber zurück zum Auto..




Sehr relaxter Tag und sogar etwas Sonnenbrand auf der Nase. 

cu
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (15. April 2018)

Nach einem verregneten Samstag heute mit dem Commando in Richtung Strand 
Wobei in Sachen Sonne eher wenig zu erhoffen war. Der Wald hüllte sich noch im Nebel ....




 
Eigentlich ein softer Kurs durch die Wälder auf dem man sich auf dem Fatbike immer etwas langweilt, zeigten sich die Küstenwälder heute mal ganz anders.



 
Größtenteils abgesoffen und ehemalige Trails nun in LKW Breite. Dazu riesige Schlammlöcher, Äste und umgestürzte Bäume.





.... und keine Sonne am Strand 



 
dafür lustige Besucher aus der Ostsee ....



 

.... und Steilküstenabbrüche, die bestimmt oben wieder ein paar Trailstücke gekostet haben


----------



## Martina H. (16. April 2018)

Zauberwochenende


----------



## Eddy2012 (16. April 2018)

Hallo,

Sonntagmorgen hat sich auf den ersten Metern der Freilauf des ICT verabschiedet, so musste das Krampus wieder einmal aktiviert werden. 
Der Dackel war auch nicht zu stoppen, schee war´s...

In Waltershausen rund um Schloss Tenneberg




















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. April 2018)

Auf der Schwäbischen Alb ringsumher .


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2018)

Karierte Hosen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Karierte Hosen


Kleinkarierter Fahrer .


----------



## CC. (21. April 2018)

olsche schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Nur in schnelle enge Kurven kann er nicht so gut. Dafür ist er halt zu rund.



Gestern überraschenderweise zweimal mit dem Vorderrad auf der Kante ausgerutscht 
@olsche - was hast Du an Alternativen an echten 3.0ern im Auge?


----------



## olsche (21. April 2018)

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen was der so Markt hergibt. Hoffe das Specialized den Hillbilly in 3,0 rausbringt. Solange werde ich mit der jetzigen Kombi einfach etwas Gas rausnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (23. April 2018)

Wo warst Du unterwegs an der Alb?


----------



## Frostfalke (23. April 2018)

Singletrailparadis für mich ganz allein ;o). Vogtlandsee zwischen Beerheide und Morgenröthe Rautenkranz:

















Und so sieht die Brücke nach der Überfahrt aus, wenn man im Winter mit den Keksen gesündigt hat ;o):


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. April 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wo warst Du unterwegs an der Alb?


...von Ehingen bis Bad Urach  .


----------



## Beorn (25. April 2018)

Durchs Schmiechtal? Dann hab ich evtl. den Trail erkannt, der so am Hang entlang geht. Bist du durch Weilersteußlingen durch?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. April 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Durchs Schmiechtal? Dann hab ich evtl. den Trail erkannt, der so am Hang entlang geht. Bist du durch Weilersteußlingen durch?


Auf dem 3. Bild ist Schloss Neusteußlingen zu sehen, der Trail auf Bild 4 geht dort außen rum  .

Der Trail am Hang entlang geht von Gundershofen nach Hütten und ist ca. 3 Kilometer lang. Ich bin unten im Tal von Ost nach West, habe auf der Karte den eingezeichneten Trail gesehen, bin in Gundershofen hoch und dort zurück von West nach Ost. Hat sich aber gelohnt .


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. April 2018)

Ach so, ja - ehe ich es vergesse  .

Preisfrage: wo gibt's die meisten Trails?



Spoiler



Na, in...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (26. April 2018)

Gut, Neusteußlingen kenn ich gut, da bin ich am Montag mit den Juniors (Konfis meiner Frau) mit den Bikes runter. Der Trail Gundershofen-Hütten hat tageslichttechnisch nicht mehr gereicht, der ist nächsten oder übernächsten Montag dran. Ich kenn den vom Winter. Weil er nicht so steil ist, geht er auch bei Schnee und davon hatten wir leider genug.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2018)

*Hmmmmmm.....  was Heißt hier  .... GALERIE,

 quassel Fred ist glaube ich woanders*
*

 *


----------



## Frostfalke (27. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Singletrailparadis für mich ganz allein ;o). Vogtlandsee zwischen Beerheide und Morgenröthe Rautenkranz:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 721767
> 
> ...



Noch zwei Schnappschüsse von heute ;o) Die Gegend kann ich echt für CC- und Singletrailliebhaber empfehlen. Wald und Berge soweit das Auge reicht und keiner da, mit dem man die Strecken teilen muss ;o). Mountainbikeparadis.


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Noch zwei Schnappschüsse von heute ;o) Die Gegend kann ich echt für CC- und Singletrailliebhaber empfehlen. Wald und Berge soweit das Auge reicht und keiner da, mit dem man die Strecken teilen muss ;o). Mountainbikeparadis.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723035
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723034


Ja das Vogtland ist spitze


----------



## 601 (28. April 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Tremalzo am letzten Freitag:

Am See noch sommerliche Temperaturen, oben dann Nebel, Kälte und Schnee.















 

 



Geschafft!


----------



## 601 (28. April 2018)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Krampus im Bikepacking-Outfit:



 

War aber nicht so meine Sache. Daher gibts die Taschen jetzt im Bikemarkt...


----------



## Fatster (28. April 2018)

Ich werde gemoooooobbbt!   

Die Erwachsenen sagen, ich muss mein neues Radl hier posten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2018)

des is awer kää Semifat mehr


----------



## blubboo (28. April 2018)

Schick ist es trotzdem [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatster (28. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> des is awer kää Semifat mehr



Die sagen „doch“ und lachen mich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (28. April 2018)

Alles was mit einer 3 in der Reifenbreite beginnt ist doch Semi fat. Also alles richtig gemacht!
Glückwunsch zum Klappstuhl


----------



## Fatster (28. April 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Alles was mit einer 3 in der Reifenbreite beginnt ist doch Semi fat. Also alles richtig gemacht!
> Glückwunsch zum Klappstuhl



 .. das *ist *ja das Problem! Da steht ne „4“ auf den Nates 
Für die „Größen“ bin ich zu „slim“ und hier bin ich zu fat ... homeless quasi


----------



## Peng999 (29. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. das *ist *ja das Problem! Da steht ne „4“ auf den Nates
> Für die „Größen“ bin ich zu „slim“ und hier bin ich zu fat ... homeless quasi



Da steht 3,7 wenn man genau schaut


----------



## MrBrightside (29. April 2018)

Ich erfind mal Kategorien:
Semifat alles von 2,8" bis 3,999"
Plus von 2,6" bis 3,0"
Normal bis 2,6"
Fat ab 4"


----------



## Frostfalke (29. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich erfind mal Kategorien:
> Semifat alles von 2,8" bis 3,999"
> Plus von 2,6" bis 3,0"
> Normal bis 2,6"
> Fat ab 4"



Find ich cool. Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. das *ist *ja das Problem! Da steht ne „4“ auf den Nates
> Für die „Größen“ bin ich zu „slim“ und hier bin ich zu fat ... homeless quasi



Dann machs doch einfach so wie ich und zieh die " Biester " drauf 





Dann darfst Du auch wieder mit den " großen " Spielen gehen


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2018)

Ist das Steuerrohr so kurz oder warum fahrt ihr alle so nen Spacerturm?


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das Steuerrohr so kurz oder warum fahrt ihr alle so nen Spacerturm?



Bei meinem Alter fahr ich eben gern etwas Aufrechter


----------



## hw_doc (29. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. das *ist *ja das Problem! Da steht ne „4“ auf den Nates
> Für die „Größen“ bin ich zu „slim“ und hier bin ich zu fat ... homeless quasi



@Allgaeufex hat doch sicherlich noch seinen Satz Juggernaut Pro, die bauen nochmals schmaler als die Nates, sind aber stolz mit 4" gekennzeichnet. Ansonsten hab ich auch noch ein bis zwei 3.8er Knards für dich, wenn es stilecht bleiben soll.
Beide machen sich übrigens gut auf den 65er Felgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtis_Newton (29. April 2018)

Heute schön um Blankenheim getrailt.


----------



## aquadody (1. Mai 2018)

Ich war Sonntag ein wenig im Harz Unterwegs , war ein klasse Vormittag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2018)

Das Loki ist eine Macht


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2018)

oha da ist ja aschon alles Schneefrei


----------



## ullimuc (5. Mai 2018)

halbfett zu Besuch in Dresden 






Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Mai 2018)

So ne Frühlingstour hat schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (5. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So ne Frühlingstour hat schon was
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 726069 Anhang anzeigen 726070 Anhang anzeigen 726071 Anhang anzeigen 726072 Anhang anzeigen 726073



Da werfe ich mal die derzeitige Bärlauchblüte im Auewald Leipzig mit ins Rennen. Hier gibts derzeit keine Vampiere ;o). Man riecht die leichte Knobifahne schon 30 km vor Leipzig


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Mai 2018)

Gemütliche Morgenrunde auf schmalen Reifen .....



 
durch Papsfelder und angrenzende Wälder,



 
immer mal wieder etwas Slalom um umgestürzte Bäumchen.



 
und schöne einsame Trails vorbei am Hochmoor.


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Mai 2018)

Auch Heute ging es wieder durch den Frühling , zur Probe mal mit einem anderen Lenker


----------



## CC. (8. Mai 2018)

Trocken, Sonne, keine Kühe, keine Wanderer...


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Mai 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Trocken, Sonne, keine Kühe, keine Wanderer...




Sehr geile Gegend und sehr geiler Trail! Da wird man neidisch


----------



## MrBrightside (9. Mai 2018)




----------



## aquadody (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe heute die Teufelsmauer von Blankenburg aus unsicher gemacht, zum Glück bin ich früh genug gestartet und bin fast ohne Vatertagswandererkontakt durchgekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gesendet von meinem BBB100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seneca02 (11. Mai 2018)

Endlich darf ich hier auch mitmischen, mir flog nämlich ein Surly Karate Monkey zu. Fährt sich ziemlich entspannt der Eimer...











Ausstattung: Schaltung und Bremse XT, Laufräder Hope einige Thomson Anbauteile, Brooks Sattel kommt noch


----------



## versteher (11. Mai 2018)

Sehr schön 
Viel Spass damit !


----------



## pedalonator (13. Mai 2018)

sieht sehr schön aus . Hast was draus gemacht aus meinem alten Besitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Mai 2018)

Himmelfahrt halbfett an der "Tafelfichte" (Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem)  -  ein Genuss!!!




 
Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Mai 2018)

Mit Toadie Pause am Südfeldsee / Sachsen Anhalt:


----------



## blubboo (18. Mai 2018)

Leider die (vorerst) letzte halbfette Runde.
Morgen wird das Scott Scale seinem neuen Besitzer übergeben.











Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Leider die (vorerst) letzte halbfette Runde.
> Morgen wird das Scott Scale seinem neuen Besitzer übergeben.
> 
> 
> ...



Was gibts als Nachfolger?


----------



## blubboo (18. Mai 2018)

Der Nachfolger ist ein YT Jeffsy 29 Zoll.
Ein 27,5+ Hardtail für den Winter hätte ich aber trotzdem gerne....
Eventuell ein Dartmoor Primal Plus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 601 (19. Mai 2018)

Nachdem meine Tour mit Bikepacking-Taschen eher durchwachsen war, war jetzt die erste Probefahrt mit dem Krampus, mit "klassischen" Setup schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Mai 2018)

Heut hatte ich auch wieder mal ne Kamera dabei 

















lg
Kurt


----------



## Frostfalke (22. Mai 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heut hatte ich auch wieder mal ne Kamera dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie macht sich denn der Sq-Lab beim MTB? Federt der zusätzlich durch das Elastomer Spitzen weg?


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin sehr überzeugt von den 611'ern..

Ob der Sattel nun was wegfedert ist ne gute Frage, da ich wenn es was zum wegfedern gibt normal eh nicht sitze..
Aber so Kleinzeuch welches beim pedalieren unter die Räder kommt..Hmmm gute Frage..

Aber ich denke mal das hier nicht wirklich viel mehr als bei anderen Sätteln gefedert wird hab aber echt noch nie so direkt drauf geachtet..

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (22. Mai 2018)

Bitte kommen Sie mit und verhalten Sie sich kooperativ. So wenig Technik kann einfach nicht so viel Spass machen. Wir müssen auf der Wache Ihre Partliste überprüfen und sichergehen, dass Sie keine Federelemente schmuggeln!


----------



## blubboo (22. Mai 2018)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Bitte kommen Sie mit und verhalten Sie sich kooperativ. So wenig Technik kann einfach nicht so viel Spass machen. Wir müssen auf der Wache Ihre Partliste überprüfen und sichergehen, dass Sie keine Federelemente schmuggeln!


Diese riesen Räder an diesem "kleinen" Rahmen sehen genial aus! [emoji106]
Welche Reifen sind das genau? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Mai 2018)

Das sind

vorne: Maxxis Minion DHF 29x3.0 3C EXO
hinten: WTB Ranger 29x3.0 Tough/Fast

Sehr spassige Allroundkombi, die ich im Herbst/Winter auch gefahren bin.
Der Grip am HR ist dann natürlich sehr begrenzt, fährt sich aber ziemlich handlich (gerne mal quer) und vorne sorgen die Stollen für Führung.


----------



## talybont (23. Mai 2018)

Fuse(lig)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## -zor- (26. Mai 2018)

semi - feierabend - abhängtour


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Mai 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> Fuse(lig)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Du! Darf ich fragen welcher Lenker das ist? Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (27. Mai 2018)

Plusser Runde am Morgen ....





.... noch etwas zugezogen und somit gemütliche Temperaturen aber dafür Unmengen von lästigen Mücken im Wald.



 
Wege sind stellenweise kaum mehr zu finden .....



 
und alles wirkt recht ausgetrocknet,


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Mai 2018)

Heute gemütlich getourt und ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht.





























Auch mal ganz entspannend


----------



## 601 (2. Juni 2018)

Mal wieder Reintal... 



 

 

 

 

 

(Testtour mit Gepäck)


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Juni 2018)

Heut nach etwas Regen am Nachmittag abends noch eine kleine Runde mit einem Freund gedreht.. 





cu
Kurt


----------



## Tobias1009 (5. Juni 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Mal wieder Reintal...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 736302 Anhang anzeigen 736303 Anhang anzeigen 736304 Anhang anzeigen 736305 Anhang anzeigen 736307
> 
> (Testtour mit Gepäck)


Was ist das für ein Gepäckträger?


----------



## Ptrr (6. Juni 2018)

Auf dem Flowtrail am Wochenende


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Juni 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Hallo Du! Darf ich fragen welcher Lenker das ist? Vielen Dank!


Und schon eine Antwort erhalten?


----------



## 601 (6. Juni 2018)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gepäckträger?



Das ist der hier:

https://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu/local-deluxe-front-or-rear-rack.html


----------



## Berganbeter (6. Juni 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Und schon eine Antwort erhalten?


nöö!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Juni 2018)

Hab ich erahnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2018)

... morgens allein im Wald - zwar "nur" auf Hometrails, trotzdem schön


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juni 2018)

Meine Frau wollte unbedingt mal wieder den Eibsee-Trail fahren , also ging es Heute zur Zugspitze 
Sie mit ihren 2,6ern und ich mit 2,8"


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Juni 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte unbedingt mal wieder den Eibsee-Trail fahren , also ging es Heute zur Zugspitze
> Sie mit ihren 2,6ern und ich mit 2,8"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 739773 Anhang anzeigen 739774 Anhang anzeigen 739776 Anhang anzeigen 739778 Anhang anzeigen 739781 Anhang anzeigen 739782 Anhang anzeigen 739783 Anhang anzeigen 739784 Anhang anzeigen 739785



Vorbildlich mit Schützern


----------



## Skaddler (11. Juni 2018)

Ich fand noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Monate, Dezember 2017 bis Mai 2018. Die wunderbare Schnee- und Matschzeit!


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2018)

...das Edge ist schon geil, gell?


----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2018)

Jo.


----------



## Skaddler (11. Juni 2018)

Jau! Sogar nen Alpencross hat es letztes Jahr mitgemacht. Nur zur Arbeit fahr ich damit nicht...

Übrigens sind die Bilder 4 und 7 an der gleichen Stelle entstanden. Fällt mir gerade so auf. Einmal vor und einmal auf dem See.


----------



## Skaddler (11. Juni 2018)

Neulich war ich noch kurz in den Alpen, im Pflerschtal. Für eine Tagestour über den Brenner Grenzkamm hab ich mir ein Bike geliehen, zufällig übergab man mir ein Spark mit Plushufen. Kommentar des Verleihers: "Du willst danach nur noch Plus fahren." "Ich hab ein Plus-Hardtail." "Ah, dann willst sicher noch ein Spark." "Ich hab auch ein Spark."  Das Rad war quasi eine Mischung meines heimischen Fuhrparks...


----------



## spokes666 (14. Juni 2018)

Im schönen Schwarzwald unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (14. Juni 2018)

spokes666 schrieb:


> Im schönen Schwarzwald unterwegs!Anhang anzeigen 741227


Geile Bikefarbe. Finde ich mal so richtig cool!


----------



## Masira (14. Juni 2018)

Klasse Vantage! Das hab ich auch immer im Augenwinkel als super interessantes Bike. Wie sind deine ersten Erfahrungen?


----------



## spokes666 (14. Juni 2018)

Ich finds Klasse. Nachdem ich jetzt die Reverb und die Shimano Bremsen über Board geworfen habe ein super Bike.
Berghoch geht gut (Hardtail halt) und Berg runter eine Wucht. Bin gefühlt bergab doppelt so schnell wie mit meinem Marathon Fully!


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Juni 2018)

Mit dem Commando am Comer See


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Juni 2018)

Fortsetzung .... Abendrunde am Gipfel des Monte la Motta



 

Alles einsam und verlassen ...



 

auf den steinigen Aufstiegen machen sich die Minions super ..... Blick auf den Comer See



 

gesperrte Straße zum Gipfel


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Juni 2018)

Für mehr hat meine Motivation heute einfach nicht gereicht..
Mittag nur schnell mal was zum futtern gesucht, zum Glück ging's nach dem Happen nur mehr bergab..





cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (16. Juni 2018)

Feld und Flur Tour:


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Juni 2018)

Ehemaliges Braunkohleloch, jetzt unberührtes MTB-Paradis. Geiselthalsee Frankleben:


----------



## blubboo (16. Juni 2018)

Ich habe wieder was halbfettes im Keller stehen 



 

 

Es war nur eine kleine Proberunde, da noch bisschen was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder was halbfettes im Keller stehen




...schöner Keller


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)

...nicht ich...


----------



## blubboo (17. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...schöner Keller


Schön wärs...


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)




----------



## blubboo (17. Juni 2018)

Gestern hat noch die Vorderradbremse gefehlt, heute ist eine alte Shimano verbaut....
Also konnte ich eine längere Runde drehen, Landschaftsfotos sind aber nicht entstanden.


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ehemaliges Braunkohleloch, jetzt unberührtes MTB-Paradis. Geiselthalsee Frankleben:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 742259



Wo kann man denn da so richtig MTB fahren? Hmm MTB-Pradies - naja...


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn da so richtig MTB fahren? Hmm MTB-Pradies - naja...



Also, dort sind 3 große Braunkohlelöcher (Geiselthalsee, Runstädter See, Südfeldsee) nebeneinander, die jetzt teilweise als Weinberg fungieren. Auf dem einen Berg haben die Jungs schon einen richtigen "Park" angelegt, der mit dem MTB extremen Spaß macht. Die Downhillstrecke vom Weinberg hat ungefähr die gleiche Länge wie die Ski-Abfahrten am Fichtel- und Keilberg. Viele "kleinere" Wiesenhänge und Serpentinschotterwege laden zum runterballern ein. Das geht auch nicht nur seicht runter, sondern das sind teilweise ganz schöne Gefälle, auf denen das Hinterrad kaum noch unten bleibt... .
3/4 der Umrundungen der Seen (also ca. 60 km) sind mit mehr oder minder flachen Singletrail versehen. Teils etwas abenteuerlich über Kuh- und Pferdeweiden aber hey ;o). Der Rest ist etwas breiterer Schotterweg mit Alternative des Strandes oder der Wiese rechts und links daneben. Na klar ist das kein Mittelgebirge und auch nicht die Alpen, aber wenn man im Flachland wohnt, wo normalerweise der höchste Berg die Eingangstreppe am Supermarkt ist, da freut man sich drüber. Bei meiner 2-stündigen Hausrunde (Mix aus Singletrail und Weinberg) schrubbe ich so 400 Höhenmeter weg. Wenn man sich mehr auf die Hänge konzentriert, kommt man aber in 2h sicher auch locker auf 600 Höhenmeter... .

Paradies ist es für mich, weil ich dort in 2h vielleicht 2-4 anderen Mountainbikern begegne. Man hat also Ruhe zum fahren und muss die Strecke nicht teilen ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juni 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Das geht auch nicht nur seicht runter, sondern das sind teilweise ganz schöne Gefälle, auf denen das Hinterrad kaum noch unten bleibt... .


Wurde das mit einem 50er oder deinem 130er Vorbau vermessen?


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2018)

Hehe ;o). Ich hab an Toadie mitlerweile sogar nen breiten Lenker und dadurch nur noch nen 90er Vorbau. Ich bin also nur noch Semialtmodisch ;o) Und die Hörnchen sind auch weg. Aber ich bin sicher, früher oder später fällt mir wieder etwas ein, worüber sich die abfahrtsorientierte Fraktion wieder lustig machen kann .


----------



## CC. (22. Juni 2018)




----------



## Deleted 414695 (23. Juni 2018)

Letztes Jahr und im Winter noch als Fatbike unterwegs und jetzt zum „Sommerrad“ umgebaut..... Halbfat mit 3.0“ und langer Gabel!


----------



## Frostfalke (24. Juni 2018)

Schlammtour mit Dauerregen im Auewald - Gott sei Dank habe ich an die faltbare Regenjacke beim Losfahren gedacht


----------



## MTBpleasure (4. Juli 2018)

Ich war heute mit dem kleinen Dicken auf dem Großen Feldberg im Taunus unterwegs. 




 

 

 
Schön, wenn man da oben ganz alleine ist gegen 7.45 Uhr.  





 
Die ersten Trails vom Feldberg runter...




 

 
Flowtrail Feldberg - Herzlichen Dank an die Erbauer des Trails. 




 
Im Taunus sind sogar die Waldautobahnen wunderschön...


----------



## blubboo (4. Juli 2018)

Nach einer fiesen Männer-Sommer-Grippe gab's heute eine Regenerationsrund.
Zwei Fotos von der Pause am Teich.


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juli 2018)

Heute durfte statt dem " Fatten " auch mal wieder das " Semi " an die frische Luft


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juli 2018)

Nur mal eben kurz...











Nächstes Mal mehr Strecke und mehr Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (8. Juli 2018)

Unterwegs auf Sommerreifen ....


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2018)

Heidschnuckenweg


----------



## gruenspecht (10. Juli 2018)

Thüringer Wald


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Juli 2018)

Cosspudener See bei Leipzig


----------



## CC. (12. Juli 2018)




----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juli 2018)

Immer wieder schön im Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2018)

Heute war das erste Mal, dass ich dort runter konnte. Normalerweise ist es unter Wasser. Vor einem 1/4 Jahr war das Wasser an der Oberkante. Schon krass.


----------



## CC. (13. Juli 2018)




----------



## sigma7 (14. Juli 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt, mit Übernachtung unter freiem Himmel


----------



## CC. (14. Juli 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt, mit Übernachtung unter freiem Himmel


Das steht bei mir auch noch auf'm Plan.


----------



## Frostfalke (14. Juli 2018)

Runstädter See bei Leuna. Vor 15 Jahren noch leuchtete das Ding im Dunkeln (war der Abwassersee der Raffinerie). Jetzt ein kleines Paradies.








 
Woran merkt man, dass der Singletrail lange nicht mehr befahren wurde? Gott sei dank, walzt da Balu mit den 2,8er Schlappen einfach durch ;o)


----------



## CC. (14. Juli 2018)

Eins hab ich noch: Plusser im richtigen Umfeld. Dämpft alles weg


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2018)

Jetzt also erstmal bei den Plussern - an der Wietze unterwegs nach Celle:


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juli 2018)

Bin heute auf den Brocken gefahren. Nur als Tip. Wenn ein Schild dasteht, dass man den Weg derzeit nicht befahren kann, dann sollte man das nicht ignorieren. 



 



 



 

Steel vs. Steel


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bin heute auf den Brocken gefahren. Nur als Tip. Wenn ein Schild dasteht, dass man den Weg derzeit nicht befahren kann, dann sollte man das nicht ignorieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 752951
> 
> ...



Ach komm . Das schaffst Du locker mit nem Bunnyhop


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ach komm . Das schaffst Du locker mit nem Bunnyhop


Ist ein neuer Rahmen. Da muss ich mich erst einmal wieder an den Bunny Hop rantasten. Das nächste mal bestimmt.

Es waren aber tatsächlich einige Baumstämme im Weg, die man mit einem Bunny überqueren konnte. Dann gab es aber auch eine Stecke von ca. 200m, die ich das Rad über moosbewachsene Findlinge tragen musste. War nicht so schön. Wie man an der Karte sehen konnte, habe ich mich dann auch noch verlaufen und bin noch mal runter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (17. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> (...) Nur als Tip. Wenn ein Schild dasteht, dass man den Weg derzeit nicht befahren kann, dann sollte man das nicht ignorieren.  (...)


Du hast das mal getestet um es für uns herauszufinden.
Danke für deinen großzügigen Einsatz....


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Du hast das mal getestet um es für uns herauszufinden.
> Danke für deinen großzügigen Einsatz....


Naja... zu Fuß hatte ich am Sonntag auch zwei stellen die gesperrt waren, aber mit dem Rad machbar gewesen wären. War am Sonntag auch schon oben aber mit den Kindern und ohne Rad.


----------



## Frostfalke (17. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... zu Fuß hatte ich am Sonntag auch zwei stellen die gesperrt waren, aber mit dem Rad machbar gewesen wären. War am Sonntag auch schon oben aber mit den Kindern und ohne Rad.



Hör mal, hätte ich ganz genauso gemacht. Ich betrachte: "Sperrschilder", "Da gibts keinen Weg", "Da ist nur Sumpf" "Das ist unfahrbar" als Aufforderung ;o). Dafür haben wir dicke Reifen. Sowas muss man einfach probieren. Einfach lassen wir den "Schmalspurmountainbikern" mit den 2,2ern ;o).


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hör mal, hätte ich ganz genauso gemacht. Ich betrachte: "Sperrschilder", "Da gibts keinen Weg", "Da ist nur Sumpf" "Das ist unfahrbar" als Aufforderung ;o). Dafür haben wir dicke Reifen. Sowas muss man einfach probieren. Einfach lassen wir den "Schmalspurmountainbikern" mit den 2,2ern ;o).


Gestern hätte ich mir gewünscht, ich hätte es nicht getan. Ich musste mich ganz schön motivieren dann trotzdem noch auf den Brocken zu fahren.


----------



## dopaul (17. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... zu Fuß hatte ich am Sonntag auch zwei stellen die gesperrt waren, aber mit dem Rad machbar gewesen wären. War am Sonntag auch schon oben aber mit den Kindern und ohne Rad.


Ich meine das nicht wirklich ernst - ich hätte vielleicht mehr "Zwinkernde" nutzen sollen.... 
Ich wäre - je nach Tagesstimmung und Laune - auch gefahren.


----------



## Tony- (17. Juli 2018)

Den Brocken runter gibts einfach keine schönen Trails, entweder alles zugewuchert und verblockt oder halt Waldautobahn. Wenn man's umrundet über den Wurmberg findet man mehr Spaßige Abfahrten.
 
Und weil Galerie:


 
Grip ohne Ende auf festgefarenem Waldboden mit den RoRo's und dazu noch sauschnell.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Grip ohne Ende auf festgefarenem Waldboden mit den RoRo's und dazu noch sauschnell.


Wo ist das?

Und weil Galerie... Ich habe heute mal die Enduroqualitäten des Hardtails getestet. Geht richtig gut aber ich muss noch viel lernen.









Video dazu:


----------



## Tony- (17. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Hier was altes auf Youtube gefunden: 





Sieht jetzt bisschen anders da aus, das meiste ist mir aber trotzdem zu krass.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hier was altes auf Youtube gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Da könnte ich ja mal mein Dirtbike einpacken und hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (17. Juli 2018)

In Harzer Bikeparks gibt sicher besseres, das da ist etwas, was nur geduldet wird von Stadt Braunschweig..


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> In Harzer Bikeparks gibt sicher besseres, das da ist etwas, was nur geduldet wird von Stadt Braunschweig..


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in den umliegenden Bikeparks keine Dirtlines bzw. so etwas, was bei dir im Video dargestellt wird. Ich werde wohl aber mal diese Woche mit meinem Nordest in einen dieser Parks fahren. Die Strecke heute hat mich etwas angefixt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2018)

Ich bin heute zum Scharfenstein gefahren. War heiß und steil aber geil.


----------



## Tony- (19. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin heute zum Scharfenstein gefahren.


 wollte ich heute auch hin und dann Richtung Wernigerrode, als ich im Bad Harzburg am Parkplatz stand ist mir eingefallen, dass ich schon länger mir die ganzen Seen um Clausthal-Zellerfeld mal anschauen wollte und bin dann nach Hahneklee los. War auch schön.


 
Nächstes mal ne Badehose mitnehmen..


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Juli 2018)

Morgens um 9 in Allgäuer Wäldern


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Juli 2018)

Spontan das B+ mit an den Comer See mitgenommen.
Da es rauf fast ausschließlich auf Asphalt geht, gabs halt etwas mehr Druck auf die Reifen 











morgen gehts bereits wieder nach Hause
dann gibt es auch noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2018)

Bin heut gleich in der früh los um zum Blauen See zu fahren. Es war noch dunkel sodass ich den Scheinwerfer noch brauchte.



 



Als es hell wurde, kam ich an einem Tagebau vorbei. Da kommt man schon auf dumme Ideen, wenn man die Abfahrten da sieht. 



 



Ein bisschen weiter kamen dann die Rübeländer Höhlen. Als ich das Foto machte, ging eine Lautsprecheransage los, dass ich mich im Sicherheitsbereich befände und mich zum Parkplatz XY begeben solle. 





Nach noch einmal ca. 10min. war ich dann am Ziel welches auf den Fotos bei Google immer so toll ausschaut:





Aber leider gibt es eben auch Idioten, die das alles zerstören! Schon war meine gute Laune im Eimer. 



 



Ich bin dann frustriert den Heimweg angetreten. Eigentlich wollte ich dort noch ein wenig verweilen aber so geht das nicht.





Und noch mal am Tagebau vorbei. Mein Rad ist so klein!


----------



## Frostfalke (22. Juli 2018)

Hier noch ein Bild vom heutigem Ausflug. Das war vor ein paar Wochen ein komplett mit grünem Gras bewachsener Weg... . Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir mal ein Jahr so wenig Regen hatten wie in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Frostfalke (22. Juli 2018)

[QUOTE="

Als es hell wurde, kam ich an einem Tagebau vorbei. Da kommt man schon auf dumme Ideen, wenn man die Abfahrten da sieht. 

[[/QUOTE]

Oha, hast Du das gemacht? Ich war mal so wahnsinnig und habe so eine "unbewachsene" Halde im Braunkohletagebau hier genommen... . Das Zeug stellte sich dann als loser Staub raus und der halbe Hang kam mit mir runter. Das hätte so richtig ins Auge gehen können. Da habe ich mich hinterher für meine Dummheit selber in den Hintern getreten... . Gott sei dank war der Hang nicht lang genug, damit die Masse Fahrt aufnehmen konnte, so bin ich noch runter und weg gekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Aber leider gibt es eben auch Idioten, die das alles zerstören! Schon war meine gute Laune im Eimer.




Kann ich verstehen  - Drecksbande


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Oha, hast Du das gemacht?


Nein. Ich habe es nicht gemacht. Ich wollte noch rechtzeitig zum Frühstück zurück sein und konnte mir keine Verzögerungen leisten.


----------



## Stefan92 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines B+ Bikes 
Ein Cube Stereo 150 27,5+ 2016 in 3.0 
Erste Tour zu den 3 Gleichen am Samstag (80km/1000hm)



 Burg Gleichen 



Mühlburg

Testfahrt nach Tubelessumbau am Sonntag zur Schwellenburg


----------



## Frostfalke (22. Juli 2018)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines B+ Bikes
> Ein Cube Stereo 150 27,5+ 2016 in 3.0
> Erste Tour zu den 3 Gleichen am Samstag (80km/1000hm)
> Anhang anzeigen 755272
> ...



Cool. Man liest ja viel über das Teil. Wie fährt es sich denn mit + Reifen?


----------



## Stefan92 (22. Juli 2018)

Da es mein erstes + Bike ist habe ich leider kein Vergleich zu anderen, außer dem Fatbike und meinem alten Cube AMS. Finde es bergab richtig genial, Federweg und die Reifen arbeiten sehr gut zusammen und schlucken alles weg. Bin die gleiche Runde vor einiger Zeit mit meinen Cube AMS 130 gefahren, das ist schon ein sehr großer Unterschied 
Der Rollwiderstand ist natürlich etwas höher, aber nicht zu extrem, es rollt doch sehr gut. 
Ist aber relativ schwer, im Originalzustand in 20" 14,8kg mit Pedalen, auf der Webseite stand ab 13,5 kg, woran ich aber schon im Vorhinein etwas zweifelte


----------



## Frostfalke (22. Juli 2018)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Da es mein erstes + Bike ist habe ich leider kein Vergleich zu anderen, außer dem Fatbike und meinem alten Cube AMS. Finde es bergab richtig genial, Federweg und die Reifen arbeiten sehr gut zusammen und schlucken alles weg. Bin die gleiche Runde vor einiger Zeit mit meinen Cube AMS 130 gefahren, das ist schon ein sehr großer Unterschied
> Der Rollwiderstand ist natürlich etwas höher, aber nicht zu extrem, es rollt doch sehr gut.
> Ist aber relativ schwer, im Originalzustand in 20" 14,8kg mit Pedalen, auf der Webseite stand ab 13,5 kg, woran ich aber schon im Vorhinein etwas zweifelte



Joa, Cube flunkert immer beim Gewicht ;o). So wie Schwalbe ;o). Aber vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind die Bikes ja nie verkehrt!


----------



## gruenspecht (23. Juli 2018)

Wochenendausklang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (27. Juli 2018)

Heute am Starnberger See:






Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## CC. (28. Juli 2018)




----------



## sigma7 (28. Juli 2018)

Brotzeit am Walchensee.


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juli 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Brotzeit am Walchensee.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 757291


Wars't auf der Kuh unterwegs?


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Juli 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Wars't auf der Kuh unterwegs?



Die hat bei richtig losem Sand mehr Traktion mit den Hufen ;o). Gut, ich selber nehme da immer das Kamel - aber Kuh ist cooler


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> aber Kuh ist cooler


...."regionaler" ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juli 2018)

Lago di Como

Familien(kurz)urlaub mit Bike Einlagen
Frau, Tochter, deren Freundin sowie die Familienhündin konnten erst Samstags fahren und da die geballte Weiblichkeit dann auch schon einmal ein zweites Auto nur für Gepäck braucht.... , war ja klar wer dann damit fährt. Aber so gab es dann eben auch ausreichend Platz für eins meiner Bikes  
Nachdem auch noch rechtzeitig ein Büchlein mit Tourenvorschlägen eingetroffen war (allerdings wie sich herausstellte eines 29" HT Fahrers der kein S3 mag....), habe ich angesichts der zu erwartenden Asphaltscheißendreck Auffahrten spontan das B+ Hardtail anstelle des geplanten Fullys eingepackt.
Freitags nach der Arbeit den Kleinwagen meiner Frau seiner Rücksitzbank entledigt, mit Gepäck + Bike beladen und dann alleine mit der Absicht am Samstag Mittag auf dem Bike zu sitzen, schon mal in Richtung Comer See aufgebrochen. Kurz vorm Gotthard war dann übernachten im Auto angesagt und nach einer erstaunlich entspannten Nacht das letzte Stückchen bis zum Ferienhaus am Comer See absolviert. Auto ausgeräumt und ab aufs Bike 
Die erste Tour war dann was zum gemütlichen einrollen und akklimatisieren. Erst einmal am See entlang und bei Domaso auf die SP4 in Richtung Livo in den ersten Anstieg abgebogen. Pralle Sonne, wenig Schatten (wenn, dann auch mit 32-35°C) und wie erwartet alles Asphalt (~700hm). Es dauerte nicht lange und meine Zunge hing am Oberrohr. Zum Glück gibt es in Livo aber eine Bar  
Nach zwei selbst gemischten Radlern ging es dann weiter. Kurz nach dem Örtchen geht es dann mehr oder weniger höhengleich auf einem breiten Schotterweg bis zum Crotto Drangi. Wer will, kann hier seine Kohlenhydratspeicher wieder auffüllen oder/und sich unten am Fluss auf die Felsen legen und die Füße ins kalte Wasser hängen. Allerdings fiel mir auf dem GPS hier ein Trail auf, der von der anderen Talseite kommend ebenfalls an der tollen alten Steinbrücke endete bzw. den Fluss überquerte. Da ich zeitlich etwas knapp war, die Familie war ja im Anrollen, war ausprobieren leider nicht drinnen. Dabei sah das auf dem GPS so vielversprechend aus...
Die gleiche Strecke ging es dann auch wieder zurück bis kurz vor den Ort und ab da folgt man bergab bis zum See einem netten alten aber wenig anspruchsvollen Karrenweg bis nach Domaso.















war insgesamt ja ganz nett, aber da muss doch mehr gehen....

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juli 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Wars't auf der Kuh unterwegs?


die Kuh war die Brotzeit !


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2018)

Da es heute wieder so warm war, ich aber nur am Mittag Zeit hatte für ne Tour, habe ich die "Ich such mir eine Bank zum ausruhen" Tour gemacht. Alles in 10 min. von zu Hause zu erreichen.

Kaiserbank!



 

Und die Aussicht von dieser:



 

Falkenbank:



 

Und die Aussicht von dieser:



 

Geschenkte Bank:



 

Und die Aussicht von dieser:



 

Und dann habe ich noch Wasser in den Bergen entdeckt. Ist ja derzeit wirklich rar solch ein Ereignis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (1. August 2018)

Heimische Hausrunde im Haus(Aue)wald ;o).






Das Wasser hier sieht inzwischen mehr nach Everglades aus. Man erwartet irgendwie, dass gleich ein Alligator auftauchte...




Pilz Ahoi ;o)




Finde den Elch - der im Sommerfell irgendwie aussieht, als hätte er Magersucht...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. August 2018)

Lago di Como
2. Tour

Da der weibliche Teil der Familie nach einem späten & ausgiebigen Frühstück weiter faul in den etwas Wolken verhangenen Tag gammeln wollte, saß ich auf der Terrasse des Ferienhauses und war mir unsicher ob oder ob ich nicht zu einer Tour aufbrechen soll. Denn der Wetterbericht versprach auch Gewitter ab 17 Uhr. Als es dann nach der Mittagszeit aber wieder freundlich und sonnig wurde, mehr blauer Himmel als Wolken am Himmel waren, bin ich dann doch in die Bikeklamotten gehüpft und los.
Von @Carsten hatte ich in FB einen Tourentip bekommen. Tracciolino, schon nach kurzer Recherche wusste ich auch was gemeint war. Eine ehemalige Schmalspurbahnstrecke mit ein paar Tunnels und tollen Panoramen. Da ich dazu auch schon von anderen vorgeschwärmt bekommen hatte, war das die einzige wirklich fest eingeplante Tour. 
Das einzig Ungewisse war noch die Abfahrt. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, alle mit min ein paar S3 Stellen, einige mit Bikeverbot Schilder, andere mit dem Hinweis von Carsten auf S3 bis S4 und viele Treppenstufen, etc.... Nichts, was mich jetzt abschreckt 
Zumal ich bereits letztes Jahr ein paar von Carstens Touren nach gefahren bin und seine Schwierigkeits Einschätzung der Trails zu meiner Mittelgebirgsbiker Fahrtechnik passt.
Die Auffahrt erfolgt auf heute wieder auf einem Asphalt Sträßchen, das irgendwann in eine Schotterpiste übergeht. Es war mittlerweile wieder heiß, wenig Schatten und es galt rund 700hm am Stück zu kurbeln. Bis auf die Aussichten ins Tal eher langweilig und nicht gerade mein Favorit. Immerhin gab es glücklicherweise unterwegs eine Quelle, an der ich die Trinkblase auffüllen konnte, denn das hatte ich vergessen.
Etwas ungewohnt fand ich die alle paar hundert Meter angebrachten Selfmade-Schilder.



Parkverbot und Durchfahrtsverbot.... aber da ich mit meinem nicht vorhandenen Italienisch nichts erkennen konnte, was auf ein Bikeverbot schließen lies, habe ich die dann einfach mal ignoriert 
Etwa 50m unterhalb der Bahnstrecke stand dann eine für italienische Verhältnisse ungewohnt eindeutige und vollständige Absperrung quer über den Weg und von weiter oben hörte man schwere Baumaschinen arbeiten. Immerhin gab es für die letzten Meter eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung, die aber Bike schieben & tragen bedeutete.



Oben kommt man dann bei der Mittelstation einer Materialseilbahn bzw. dem ehemaligen "Bahnhofsgebäude" raus und kann direkt auf die Bahnstrecke.



"es fährt ein Zug nach nirgendwo..." 
dort stand auch das Ersatzbike, das könnte allerdings etwas Zuwendung gebrauchen  




weiter ging es entlang der Strecke mit immer wieder kleine Stahlbrücken in erstaunlich gutem Zustand und tolle Ausblicke auf die Seen & Berge




im Vordergrund der Lago die Mezzola, hinten die Nordspitze des Lago di Como




irgendwann kommt man an den ersten und zugleich längsten Tunnel, der (man beachte den Lichtschalter!!!) über ein funktionierendes Licht verfügt.



Theoretisch sind alle Tunnels mit Licht ausgestattet. Die anderen haben aber alle keinen Schalter sondern einen Bewegungsmelder am Eingang, funktioniert hat keiner davon 
Ich war daher froh um meine Wilma am Lenker, da manche Tunnel ausreichend lang sind und man ohne Lampe komplett im Dunkeln steht.



man folgt der Strecke und kommt irgendwann an eine Stelle an der die Gleise enden und man nicht mehr überlegen muss ob man über die Schwellen hoppelt oder neben im Schotter fährt.



Hier ginge es gerade aus (auf dem Bild links, aber nicht erkennbar) in einen Stollen aus dem man eindeutig Wasser, sehr viel Wasser hören kann. Leider aber mit einem Gitter verschlossen.
Die Charakteristik ändert sich leicht. Es wird enger, der Trail schmäler. Da aber der Zaun auf die gesamte Länge durchweg top in Schuss ist, können sich auch Leute, die Probleme mit der Höhe haben sicherer fühlen.







Ich hätte fast hinter jeder Ecke dutzende Fotos machen können, da es immer wieder tolle Aussichten gab oder der Trail spektakulär am Steilhang klebt.







Nach ein paar weiteren Tunnel kommt man wieder in einen Bereich wo sich es öffnet und man auch wieder mehr Umgebung sieht.



Mittlerweile, es war gegen 17:00 Uhr und da war ja was mit der Wettervorhersage, zog es sich immer mehr zu, wechselte aber auch immer wieder mit sonnigen Abschnitten. 




In einem bewaldeten Abschnitt kommen dann auch die Abzweigungen zu den ersten Abfahrten (die mit den "Verbots" Schildern) und irgendwann steht man vor den Abzweig nach Codera. Einen dieser Weg zu nehmen ist dann quasi schon den Point-of-no-return zu überschreiten. Noch grübelnd am Abzweig stehend, ob oder ob nicht, wurde mir die Entscheidung von der Natur abgenommen. 
Es donnerte gleich mehrmals direkt über mir im Bergmassiv. Und ein Blick nach oben reichte um zu wissen, dass ich als Alleinfahrer in unbekanntem Terrain mit der Aussicht auf ausgesetzte S3-S4 Trails in teils exponierter Lage auf ca 900m diese nicht während eines Gewitters fahren will. 
Ich bin zwar gerne unvernünftig, aber weiteres Donnergrollen in den Bergen über mir stellte eindeutig klar, heute nicht!



Also die ganze Strecke wieder zurück bis zur Auffahrt, was jetzt auch nicht das Schlechteste ist, da sich hier und da andere tolle Blickwinkel bieten.






schön zu sehen wie sich die Strecke auf nahezu gleicher Höhe am Berg entlang zieht. Insgesamt sind das keine 50hm auf ~8km.

Zurück an der Straßensperrung angekommen muss man die Höhenmeter nicht unnötig auf der Zufahrtsstr. vernichten, sondern kann einen Trail nehmen, der bis ins Tal immer wieder die Auffahrt quert. Zusätzlich ist der angenehm spaßig mit S2-S3 Stellen versehen, sodass ich auch Abfahrttechnisch endlich mal auf meine Kosten gekommen bin.
Mit dem Gewitter im Nacken, alle paar Minuten donnerte es und es stellte sich leichter Nieselregen ein, und dem Umstand ,dass ich mich in der zweiten Trail-Kurve gleich mal in das lose Geröll geschmissen hatte, hatte ich wenig Muße zu fotografieren und daher nur an einer Stelle Bilder gemacht. 



Hier war mal vorher anschauen angesagt, es ging an meinem (Foto) Standort um eine schlecht einsehbare Kehre und ein Teil der ca 2l Quellwasser wollen nun auch wieder raus 

Unten im Örtchen angekommen hatte sich mittlerweile ein lauwarmer Landregen eingestellt. Das Gewitter hing allerdings genau dort hinten in dem Tal wo ich umgedreht hatte. 
Also, alles richtig gemacht!
Jetzt halt noch im Regen die ca 7km Radweg/Str. zurück zum Ferienhaus radeln, die Tour noch einmal Revue passieren zu lassen und zu überlegen, was könnte ich denn noch fahren.
Da war ja noch dieser Trail zur Steinbrücke, der mir auf der ersten Tour aufgefallen war......

Fortsetzung folgt...... allerdings erst nach der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Samstag


----------



## dopaul (2. August 2018)

Boah geil....


Laut dem verlinkten Bericht ist die Abfahrt definitiv nicht meine Welt.

Wenn ich deinen Bericht aber lese ist die Tour so wie du sie gefahren hast (hin- und zurück) auch ohne extreme Herausfordetungen fahrbar, ja....?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Lago di Como


So etwas muss ich auch mal machen aber ohne Frau und Kinder. Ich brauch unbedingt MTB Kumpels mit denen man so einen Urlaub machen kann. Bisher fahre ich alles allein. Sehr grenzwertig bei Enduro Strecken. Wenn da was passiert, liege ich erst einmal einen Tag rum, bis mich jemand findet.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> So etwas muss ich auch mal machen aber ohne Frau und Kinder. Ich brauch unbedingt MTB Kumpels mit denen man so einen Urlaub machen kann. Bisher fahre ich alles allein. Sehr grenzwertig bei Enduro Strecken. Wenn da was passiert, liege ich erst einmal einen Tag rum, bis mich jemand findet.



Joa, das Problem habe ich bei meinen Querwaldeintouren auch immer. Da wird einem manchmal schon anders. Schade, dass man Semifatbiker nicht klonen kann


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Joa, das Problem habe ich bei meinen Querwaldeintouren auch immer. Da wird einem manchmal schon anders. Schade, dass man Semifatbiker nicht klonen kann


Mir wäre es ja schon recht, wenn es ein MTBler ist. Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal den Harzern hier anschließen und mit ihnen fahren. Bisher hat es noch nicht geklappt. Ich habe auch irgendwie Angst, dass ich da nicht mitkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Mir wäre es ja schon recht, wenn es ein MTBler ist. Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal den Harzern hier anschließen und mit ihnen fahren. Bisher hat es noch nicht geklappt. Ich habe auch irgendwie Angst, dass ich da nicht mitkomme.



Ja Versuch macht kluch  wie wir in Leipzig sagen. In der Regel freut man sich eigentlich, wenn man neue MTBler kennenlernt und nicht alleine rumballern muss. In Leipzig ist das Problem besonders akut - fehlende Berge . Ich fahre auch oft alleine... . Naja. Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die den großen Mann markieren. Aber in der Regel wird schon in Gruppen drauf aufgebpasst, dass der Langsamste das Tempo gibt. Eigentlich kann ja nur eins passieren, Du bist zu langsam und dann weißt Du es hinterher und fährst nicht mehr mit. Meine Erfahrungen mit Semifat und MTBlern: Auf Waldautobahn hechelst Du kurz vorm Herzkasper mit, aber sobald das Gelände rau wird, ist Semifat unbezahlbar und dann hechelts neben Dir .


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2018)

War heute wieder auf einer Banktour. Leider wurde diese verkürzt weil ich ein Knacken an der Stütze hatte, was mich total demotiviert hat  Ich kann Geräusche an meinem Rad nicht ab.

Hasseröder Bank 



 
Und die Aussicht von dieser


 
Diese Bank wurde von einem Vater gespendet für seine lieben Töchter was ich sehr schön finde. 


 
Und die Aussicht von dieser


----------



## frenchfever17 (3. August 2018)

TREK STACHE 27.5+  






with the original set of wheels 29er+


----------



## Carsten (6. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Lago di Como
> 2. Tour
> 
> Da der weibliche Teil der Familie nach einem späten & ausgiebigen Frühstück weiter faul in den etwas Wolken verhangenen Tag gammeln wollte, saß ich auf der Terrasse des Ferienhauses und war mir unsicher ob oder ob ich nicht zu einer Tour aufbrechen soll. Denn der Wetterbericht versprach auch Gewitter ab 17 Uhr. Als es dann nach der Mittagszeit aber wieder freundlich und sonnig wurde, mehr blauer Himmel als Wolken am Himmel waren, bin ich dann doch in die Bikeklamotten gehüpft und los.
> ...



ziemlich cooler Bericht. Klasse Tour. war schon 3x da oben und ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis....


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. August 2018)

Gestern Nachmittag kam das Loki wieder mal zu einer wahrlich heißen Runde raus .




Im Schatten nochmal ein Päuschen bevor es wieder raus in die pralle Sonne ging..




Endlich oben auf 940m angekommen..  Aber natürlich genau so warm hier 








Dann ging es wieder runter nach Hause, aber da es die neue Bremse einzubremsen galt war das auch eher von der gemütlichen Art.
Mit kleinen Abkühlpausen für die Bremsen 




lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted 217350 (9. August 2018)




----------



## dopaul (9. August 2018)

Evolution....


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. August 2018)

Um mal meine Bankgeschichte von vor ein Paar Tagen fortzusetzen, hier noch eine Bank, die bei mir in der Nähe steht. Die Bank der Familie Sallier:





Und die Aussicht von dieser:






Einigen mag auffallen, dass das HR nicht zum VR passt. Ich warte noch auf die VR Nabe und dann kommt da auch ein 29er rein. Dann kann ich hier nur noch wegen des HR Reifens posten.


----------



## Ptrr (11. August 2018)

Die Madam möchte mehr Flowtrails fahren und wünschte sich daher ein etwas abfahrtsorientierteres Bike, heute war die erste Testfahrt. Außer Kleingkeiten ist es soweit fertig.






Das Rad ist gut angekommen und Sie freut sich schon auf den nächsten Ausflug zum Flowtrail 






Meins mit neuen Reifen, auch erste Ausfahrt damit.





Noch etwas sightseeing in mittelhessischen Wäldern













Aktuelle Unwetterschäden


----------



## Frostfalke (11. August 2018)

50 mal mit dem Bike auf der Hausrunde links am Hügel vorbeigefahren. Heute auf der Suche nach Windschutz drübergefahren und dahinter einen ganzen See entdeckt, der bis jetzt völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (12. August 2018)




----------



## Frostfalke (12. August 2018)

CC. schrieb:


>



Da wird man als Flachlandtiroler richtig neidisch. Schön ist es da!


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. August 2018)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende  - Trailtour rund um die Wartburg:

Eingang zur Landgrafenschlucht (nur bis zum Aufstieg zum Königstein befahrbar!)




Richtung Königstein kurze Schiebepassage 



oberhalb der Drachenschlucht 



Rollercoaster 



Elfengrotte 



Richtung Sängerwiese 



Metilsteinumrundung 



Es sieht schon sehr herbstlich aus...












Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## CC. (13. August 2018)

Für die tolle Bebilderung kriegst Du von mir gleich drei 'Daumen', weil es so schöne Erinnerungen von vor mehreren Jahrzehnten weckt. Damals alles noch auf 28"...


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. August 2018)

Das Loki durfte auch wieder mal etwas Bergluft schnuppern.. 
Und da die Steigungen in den echten Bergen für mich immer recht deftig sind hab ich natürlich die ein oder andere Fotopause gerne auch etwas zum ausrasten genutzt 




Raus aus dem Wald wurde die Steigung sehr angenehm und die Aussicht besser... 




Nachdem ich einen kurzen aber heftigen Regenguss unter einem Baum abgewartet habe gab es dann eine echt coole Aussicht von der Nemes Alm




Nach einer flachen aber sehr nassen Wiesenquerung kam dann ein cooler aber auch noch etwas feuchter Trail.




Kurz darauf wurde wieder ein Baum als Unterstand genutzt..




Dann sollte es eigentlich noch mal auf der anderen Talseite rauf und ein Stück am Stoneman Trail entlang gehen, aber da es gar nicht mehr zu schütten aufhörte hab ich mir das dann geschenkt..
Zurück am Auto wurde mir dann wieder klar ich muss mir noch eine vernünftige Camping-Duschmöglichkeit einfallen lassen, weil so Schlamm bepackt ist's mit ein bischen Katzenwäsche nicht so leicht. 




lg
Kurt


----------



## mikeonbike (16. August 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Nachtrag vom Wochenende  - Trailtour rund um die Wartburg:
> 
> Eingang zur Landgrafenschlucht (nur bis zum Aufstieg zum Königstein befahrbar!)
> Anhang anzeigen 762128
> ...



endlich mal ein echtes plus bike


----------



## frifjell (17. August 2018)

Hier mal mein Genesis Longitude selbst aufgebaut auf dem 2016er Rahmenset.
Mein Fokus ist pendeln zur Arbeit, Touren mit Kinderanhänger. Kurz einfach alles wofür der Durschnitts-Radfahrer irgendein Trekking 28" Rad mit Nabenschaltung hernimmt ;-)
Aktuell ausgestattet mit 100mm Fox 34 Rhythm, 1-fach XT Antrieb (30x11-46), Zee und Deore Bremse auf 180/160er Centerline Scheiben.

Auf Grund von massivem selfsteering (um sinnvolle 1 Bar herum) habe ich den Schwalbe G-One 2,8" nur noch hinten drauf. Vorne läuft ein Rocket Ron 2,8" Prä-Addix in LiteSkin. Natürlich beide tubeless auf DT XM 551 und silbernen Hope Pro 4. Und zur Alltagstauglichkeit darf ein Tubus Edelstahl Gepäckträger nicht fehlen.


----------



## Frostfalke (17. August 2018)

frifjell schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Genesis Longitude selbst aufgebaut auf dem 2016er Rahmenset.
> Mein Fokus ist pendeln zur Arbeit, Touren mit Kinderanhänger. Kurz einfach alles wofür der Durschnitts-Radfahrer irgendein Trekking 28" Rad mit Nabenschaltung hernimmt ;-)
> Aktuell ausgestattet mit 100mm Fox 34 Rhythm, 1-fach XT Antrieb (30x11-46), Zee und Deore Bremse auf 180/160er Centerline Scheiben.
> 
> ...



Cooles Rad, aber ist das ein Flaschenhalter unter dem Rohr?


----------



## frifjell (17. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Cooles Rad, aber ist das ein Flaschenhalter unter dem Rohr?


Jupp, Edelstahl ober- und unterhalb. Auf Grund Dropperkompatibilität hat Genesis bei dem Modelljahr keine Gewinde am Sattelrohr vorgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. August 2018)

So mal wieder das Plus raus geholt zur Abwechslung. Und direkt meinen flachen Lieblingstrail angesteuert.



 

Fazit: mit dem Fatty macht die sandige Strecke mehr Spaß


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. August 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Das Loki durfte auch wieder mal etwas Bergluft schnuppern..
> Und da die Steigungen in den echten Bergen für mich immer recht deftig sind hab ich natürlich die ein oder andere Fotopause gerne auch etwas zum ausrasten genutzt
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Kurt

 Bei Toblach gibt's schon tolle Trails

Ich hab mir mal einen Schweizer Militär Wassersack ( 20 Liter ) besorgt und mit einem Duschvorsatz Umgebaut.
Den hab ich dann aufs Autodach gelegt und die Sonne hat mir warmes Duschwasser spendiert 

Das sah dann etwa so aus:


----------



## Frostfalke (17. August 2018)

frifjell schrieb:


> Jupp, Edelstahl ober- und unterhalb. Auf Grund Dropperkompatibilität hat Genesis bei dem Modelljahr keine Gewinde am Sattelrohr vorgesehen.



Hast Du keine Bedenken wegen der Hygiene? Denk an das Norwegerrennen, wo sich alle am 2. Tag selber ins Aus geschossen haben. Sind über eine Strecke mit Schaafdung gefahren und alle am nächsten Tag krank gewesen ;o). Da unten spritzt doch alles gegen den Trinkverschluß. Da würde ich dann was drüber machen... .


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2018)

...ausnahmsweise mal ich


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. August 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Kurt
> 
> Bei Toblach gibt's schon tolle Trails
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen.. man ich schäm mich grade etwas.. 
So einen Plastikbeutel der sich aufheizt mit nem kleinen Duschkopf drann hab ich ja sogar, aber ich hänge das Ding immer wo an nen Ast oder so.. das Teil einfach aufs Autodach zu legen kam mir noch nicht in den Sinn ..
Das werd ich nächstes mal gleich testen.. Danke für den Tipp.

lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. August 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen.. man ich schäm mich grade etwas..
> So einen Plastikbeutel der sich aufheizt mit nem kleinen Duschkopf drann hab ich ja sogar, aber ich hänge das Ding immer wo an nen Ast oder so.. das Teil einfach aufs Autodach zu legen kam mir noch nicht in den Sinn ..
> Das werd ich nächstes mal gleich testen.. Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...



Gerne 

Aber pass auf , das Du Dich nicht Verbrennst wenn die Sonne heftig scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (17. August 2018)

Das war die letzten Tage da unten nicht gefährlich.
Hab beim fahren doch tatsächlich eingeheizt im Auto ..


----------



## gruenspecht (22. August 2018)

Rügen


----------



## cherokee190 (26. August 2018)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen 29+ Wednesday


----------



## Fatster (26. August 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen 29+ Wednesday
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 766206 Anhang anzeigen 766207 Anhang anzeigen 766208



Also ich muss mich korrigieren:

Das Endprodukt - wie dargestellt - ist ein super gelungenes Bike geworden. 

„Wunderheilung“ quasi


----------



## cherokee190 (26. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich korrigieren:
> 
> Das Endprodukt - wie dargestellt - ist ein super gelungenes Bike geworden.
> 
> „Wunderheilung“ quasi



Besten Dank


----------



## lucie (26. August 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen 29+ Wednesday
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 766206 Anhang anzeigen 766207 Anhang anzeigen 766208



STEELBRUCH!!! 

Ich finde es mit der Lauf optisch jetzt nicht so stimmig, aber jeder, wie er möchte...


----------



## Frostfalke (26. August 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> STEELBRUCH!!!
> 
> Ich finde es mit der Lauf optisch jetzt nicht so stimmig, aber jeder, wie er möchte...



Dafür fährt sich die Lauf traumhaft ;o).


----------



## cherokee190 (26. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Dafür fährt sich die Lauf traumhaft ;o).



Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen und für mich einzig ausschlaggebendes Kriterium. Die farbliche Anpassung der Lauf muss als optisches Zugeständnis ausreichen .


----------



## lucie (26. August 2018)

Das glaube ich gern, ist ja aber Geschmacksache. Sagte ja, jeder wie er möchte. 

Mal wieder in der inzwischen versandeten Heide unterwegs:


----------



## sigma7 (28. August 2018)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (29. August 2018)

Hab am Wochenende die Vier Hübel Tour mit dem Halbfetten gemacht


----------



## sigma7 (30. August 2018)

Zum Frühstück nach Sterzing...






... und anschließend im Jaufental (Sackgasse für motorisierte Fahrzeuge, daher kaum Verkehr) rauf...



 

 




... zum DZ mit Aussicht, auf 1825m.


----------



## sigma7 (30. August 2018)

Heute zum Jaufenhaus ...






..., dann 100 Hm auf Teer zum Pass.






Leider werden wir bergab (kalt) geduscht, so dass wir bereits am Mittag ein DZ nehmen.


----------



## Frostfalke (30. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Heute zum Jaufenhaus ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 767525
> 
> ...



Ist ja ein Traum, dass Junior sowas mit Dir macht!


----------



## Beorn (30. August 2018)

Mein Respekt an den Junior! Das zeig ich nachher meinen! Wie alt ist dein Junior?


----------



## sigma7 (30. August 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein Junior?


M. wird Anfang Januar 7. Er fährt sehr gern Rad, seit 3 Jahren sind wir regelmäßig mit dem Zelt unterwegs. M. nennt es Männerurlaub .


Wichtig für längere Anstiege (neben einer geeigneten Übersetzung an beiden Rädern)


----------



## Fatster (30. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> M. wird Anfang Januar 7. Er fährt sehr gern Rad, seit 3 Jahren sind wir regelmäßig mit dem Zelt unterwegs. M. nennt es Männerurlaub .
> 
> 
> Wichtig für längere Anstiege (neben einer geeigneten Übersetzung an beiden Rädern)
> ...




Der gute alte Spanngurt  ... nach dem Kabelbinder *das  *no brainer tool  
Damit hab ich früher immer meine als Sozia mitfahren wollende Tochter an mich drangebunden, damit sie mir bei längeren Ausfahrten nicht (schlafender Weise) vom Motorrad fällt


----------



## Beorn (30. August 2018)

Dann muss ich nur überlegen wie ich meine drei selbstfahrenden Juniors ziehend unterstützen kann


----------



## Fatster (30. August 2018)

Du hast drei, wirklich gleich *drei* Selbstfahrer? 






Also ICH wüsste, wie ich die "einspannen" würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Dann muss ich nur überlegen wie ich meine drei selbstfahrenden Juniors ziehend unterstützen kann


Einfach ein Rudel Treidelhunde anschaffen


----------



## Beorn (30. August 2018)

Sind 4, 6 und 8. V.a. der 6jährige heizt wie ein losgelassener Halbirrer und er ist halbfett unterwegs. Vielleicht reicht es, wenn ich eine Möglichkeit habe, ihnen Gepäck abzunehmen und vielleicht den Kleinsten zu ziehen. Derzeit üben wir fleißig mit den 200Hm vom Tal in unser Dorf hoch. Weckle holen, in Kindergarten fahren, ins Freibad, ...


----------



## Deleted468118 (31. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> M. wird Anfang Januar 7. Er fährt sehr gern Rad, seit 3 Jahren sind wir regelmäßig mit dem Zelt unterwegs. M. nennt es Männerurlaub .
> 
> 
> Wichtig für längere Anstiege (neben einer geeigneten Übersetzung an beiden Rädern)
> ...


Saugut mit dem Kurzen!
Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Männerurlaub.
Der wird wie Du


----------



## sigma7 (31. August 2018)

Das Wetter in Südtirol wird aktuell von einem Tiefdruckgebiet bestimmt; den heutigen, regnerischen Tag haben wir in Whirlpool und Sauna verbracht.






Die geplante Teilnahme am Stelvio Bike Day fällt leider besagtem Tiefdruckgebiet zum Opfer. Der Junior hätte unter diesen Bedingungen keinen Spaß. Außerdem hatten wir Stelvio im Regen erst im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2018)

Sauna und Whirlpool sind auch mal ok 
Ist ja Urlaub und keine Flucht


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Das Wetter in Südtirol wird aktuell von einem Tiefdruckgebiet bestimmt, den heutigen, regnerischen Tag haben wir in Whirlpool und Sauna verbracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 767907
> 
> ...



Habe auch heute Mittag nach Rücksprache mit „Edith“ entschlossen, dieses Jahr nicht zum Bike Day anzureisen.
Es droht dasselbe Szenario wie 2017 und die Speisekarte der Franzenshütte kenn ich immer noch auswendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Habe auch heute Mittag nach Rücksprache mit „Edith“ entschlossen, dieses Jahr nicht zum Bike Day anzureisen.
> Es droht dasselbe Szenario wie 2017 und die Speisekarte der Franzenshütte kenn ich immer noch auswendig



Aber , aber ,aber 
Ein Bike Day ohne Dich geht ja gar nicht


----------



## sigma7 (31. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Habe auch heute Mittag nach Rücksprache mit „Edith“ entschlossen, dieses Jahr nicht zum Bike Day anzureisen.


Und neue Trikots gibt es auch nicht, es werden die 2017er verkauft


----------



## sigma7 (1. September 2018)

Den Trail #17 nach St. Leonhard konnten wir leider nicht fahren, durch Nässe viel zu glatt. Aber wir sind (fast) trocken nach Meran gekommen.






Jetzt mit der Bahn nach Bozen, Ötzi besuchen und anschließend mit der Bahn zum Brenner, dann mit dem Auto nach Hause.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. September 2018)

Wo wohnt ihr denn? Noch weit weg?


----------



## sigma7 (1. September 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr denn? Noch weit weg?


Zwischen München und Garmisch-Partenkirchen, ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## gruenspecht (3. September 2018)

Es riecht nach Herbst.
Rennsteig.


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> ....
> Es droht dasselbe Szenario wie 2017 und die Speisekarte der Franzenshütte kenn ich immer noch auswendig



Hab ich‘s nicht gesagt 
http://www.stelviopark.bz.it/radtag/


----------



## Frostfalke (5. September 2018)

Grüne Trails im Vogtland - immer wieder schön. Danke DSV für die Anlage solcher Wege!


----------



## cherokee190 (9. September 2018)

Wald, Strand, Meer ..... so ungefähr in der Reihenfolge und wieder zurück 






Anfangs etwas auf und ab durch den Kellerswald bei Doberan, Molli Trail ....



 
mit kurzzeitigen Abstecher in's Fatbike Revier ....





und an den Strand von Heiligendamm. Inzwischen wird es hier auch wieder ruhiger, also bald Mooni Zeit  Mit den schmalen Minions ist hier eh kaum voran zu kommen.



 
Dafür läufts hier oben auf der Steilküste super ....



 

und mit bissel Glück trifft man unterwegs auf den Molli, der zwischen Doberan und Kühlungsborn pendelt.


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. September 2018)

Hab heut auch das herrliche Wetter gut genutzt und bin mit einem "elektrifizierten Plus-Freund" eine schöne aber anstrengende Tour im Böhmerwaldgebiet gefahren 













lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (15. September 2018)

Aus "Schatz ich mache mal eine kurze Setupfahrt mit Toadis neuer Trailgabel, nur um sie einzustellen. Ich bin in 30 Minuten wieder da" wurde aufgrund von extrem geil eine 3h Tour ;o).

Einmal den Weinberg runter hat nicht gereicht. Musste noch 3x sicher gehen, dass auch alles passt mit der Gabel 



 



 

Dann habe ich auf dem Rückweg gesehen, dass der See wenig Wasser hat. Einmalige Chance zwischen Schilf und Wasserlinie (Teilweise im flachen Wasser) zurück zu fahren. So eine Chance kann man natürlich nicht verstreichen lassen 



 



 
Meine bessere Hälfte hats gücklicherweise mit Humor und ohne Nudelholz genommen


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. September 2018)

Erster Biketag in den Dolomiten


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. September 2018)

Cool.. da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf mehr  

lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. September 2018)

Zweiter Biketag in den Dolomiten


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. September 2018)

Dritter Biketag in den Dolomiten


----------



## Familybikers (18. September 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dritter Biketag in den Dolomiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 774143 Anhang anzeigen 774144 Anhang anzeigen 774145 Anhang anzeigen 774146 Anhang anzeigen 774147 Anhang anzeigen 774148 Anhang anzeigen 774149 Anhang anzeigen 774151


Wie ich sehe gibt es bald einen Viedeoabend


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. September 2018)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe gibt es bald einen Viedeoabend


min 3 Tage lang....


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. September 2018)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe gibt es bald einen Viedeoabend





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> min 3 Tage lang....



Schau mer erst mal ob was draus wird


----------



## CC. (19. September 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. September 2018)

*ALLE* Kehren geschafft?


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. September 2018)

Vierter Biketag in den Dolomiten


----------



## Frostfalke (19. September 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vierter Biketag in den Dolomiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 774512 Anhang anzeigen 774517 Anhang anzeigen 774600 Anhang anzeigen 774602 Anhang anzeigen 774603 Anhang anzeigen 774604



Hammer!!!


----------



## CC. (20. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> *ALLE* Kehren geschafft?


Natürlich nicht


----------



## sigma7 (20. September 2018)

Feierabend auf der Tutzinger Hütte.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. September 2018)

Fünfter Biketag in den Dolomiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (21. September 2018)

So , leider ist die Bikewoche in den Dolomiten mit dem heutigen Tag auch schon wieder vorbei


----------



## CC. (21. September 2018)




----------



## -zor- (22. September 2018)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. September 2018)

@-zor- Tiptop Stefan,einzig vielleicht die silbernen Spacer,stören m.M.n. ein bisschen die Optik.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (22. September 2018)

@Allgaeufex : welche Schoner fährt deine Frau (Beine)? Wie zufrieden ist sie? Danke und Happy Trails Nina


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. September 2018)

Servus Nina 

Das müssten die Vorgänger von diesen sein : https://www.amazon.de/Ion-Knieschon...d=1537647291&sr=8-17&keywords=knieschoner+ion

Sie hat sie schon ein paar Jahre und ist eigentlich sehr Zufrieden damit , aber so langsam geben die Klettverschlüsse auf


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. September 2018)

So neues Spielzeug in meinem Radl- Bestand. Bergamont Trailster+. 
Heute die erste kleinere Runde in den Home Trails gefahren.


----------



## gruenspecht (26. September 2018)

Viva Espania. 
Roda da Isábena


----------



## CC. (29. September 2018)

Notiz an mich: Plusbike ersetzt keine intelligente Linienwahl


----------



## DerHackbart (29. September 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Notiz an mich: Plusbike ersetzt keine intelligente Linienwahl


Alles heil geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (29. September 2018)

Die hintere Bremsscheibe hats ordentlich verbogen. Sonst war alles gut.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. September 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremsscheibe hats ordentlich verbogen. Sonst war alles gut.


Dann ist es ja glimpflich ausgegangen.


----------



## -zor- (30. September 2018)

Krampus Herbst Tour


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Oktober 2018)

So kann der Herbst gerne noch lange bleiben.. 
Heut ne kleine Hausrunde nach der Arbeit, und nur die Handyknipse dabei gehabt..





An dem Baum kann man gar nicht vorbei fahren ohne ein Weilchen die Seele baumeln zu lassen 









lg
Kurt


----------



## CC. (5. Oktober 2018)

Wie fährt sich denn das Loki mit dem kurzen Vorbau? Nicht zu nervös bergauf? Bin grad am überlegen...


----------



## CC. (5. Oktober 2018)

weil Galerie:


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Oktober 2018)

Nö finde ich jetzt nicht das es dadurch bergauf gelitten hätte..
Durch den Umbau von 120 auf 140mm ist es aber schon merklich "leichter" am Vorderrad geworden wenns steil wird..
Aber von den 70 auf 50mm Vorbau war dann nicht mehr viel anders..
Bergab gefällts mir aber deutlich besser so..

lg
Kurt


----------



## sigma7 (6. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. Oktober 2018)

Hab heut mit einem Spetzi auch nochmal eine echt geniale Herbsttour gedreht..




Man beachte wie schön mein Sattel glänzt 
Lustige Geschichte.. Im Wald hat es mir eine Buchecker mit einem fetten Batzen Baumharz an den Arsch getackert..
Natürlich hab ich mich damit dann mehr oder weniger selber am Sattel festgeklebt..
Als wir dann an einer Tanke vorbei kamen bat ich die nette Dame um ein Stückchen Butter,_(Butter löst Baumharz perfekt) _und hab dann vor ihren Augen die Butter großzügig auf meinem Sattel verstrichen..... Der Blick der guten war echt unbezahlbar.. .
Naja Sattel war dann wieder klebefrei und glänzt nun schön 





Die Runde wurde dann noch mit einem leckeren Hendl beschlossen..




Herbst Ruelzzz...


cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (6. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Ptrr (7. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Burba (7. Oktober 2018)

Jahre mit 29" unterwegs gewesen. War gut, aber ist durch. Nun eher mal hier...


----------



## lucie (7. Oktober 2018)

Neues Bike, neues Glück?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Oktober 2018)

Feierabendrunde Nähe Flughafen  .


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## CC. (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Stefan92 (13. Oktober 2018)

Das gute Wetter genutzt und wieder eine schöne B+ Runde gedreht.
Von Erfurt nach Gotha zum Seeberg und über die 3 Gleichen zurück nach Erfurt.
Das ganze bei 93km und 1200hm, für mich ist B+ definitiv Tourentauglich 
Hier die Bilder:



Am Seeberg bei Gotha




"Area 51", Bunkeranlage der NVA auf dem Seeberg




An der "Talsperre" Wechmar, an der ich trotz Tubeless meinen Hinterreifen flicken musste. Allerdings gibt es auch schlechterer Orte um dies zu tun 




Auf dem Kaffberg mit Blick zu den 3 Gleichen



Burgruine "Gleichen"




Die Wachsenburg



Ein Blick zurück am Aufstieg zur Wachsenburg




Die Salzquelle bei Sülzenbrücken


----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2018)

Herbst


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Oktober 2018)

Grade noch kurz eine kleine Testrunde mit neuem Lenker gedreht..
800mm gefällt mir echt gut, nur an einem Steg über den See wird es jetzt echt eng 













cu
Kurt


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2018)

Montag mit 26+ unterwegs


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2018)

...immer noch Herbst...


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

... ich sach nix mehr


----------



## CC. (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (21. Oktober 2018)

Am Wochenende konnte ich das schöne Wetter nutzen. Über Kochel am See zum Walchensee, weiter über Wallgau, Mittenwald und Scharnitz zum Karwendelhaus (1765m). Nach einer gemütlichen Nacht im sehr gut ausgestatteten, beheizbaren Winterraum (Holz, Wasser und Bier sind oben) über Hinterriß und Vorderriß zum Kuchen in die Jachenau, anschließend über Bad Tölz nach Hause.










































Leider dürfen bei unseren Nachbarn viele Wege nicht befahren werden...


----------



## lucie (21. Oktober 2018)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt...


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2018)

Und wie isses...?


----------



## lucie (22. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Und wie isses...?



Meinste das BFe?


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. Oktober 2018)

letzte Woche unterwegs in den tschechisch / polnischen Grenzgebirgen:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/albums/72157699295411182


----------



## DerHackbart (22. Oktober 2018)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> letzte Woche unterwegs in den tschechisch / polnischen Grenzgebirgen:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/albums/72157699295411182



Wow! Die Bilder transportieren eine wahnsinnig intensive Stimmung!


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. Oktober 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wow! Die Bilder transportieren eine wahnsinnig intensive Stimmung!



vielen Dank! freut mich , wenn meine Bilder wirken.


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. Oktober 2018)

Heute hab ich einem Freund, der nun auch Plus ohne "E" fährt, eine schöne Runde direkt bei mir hier gezeigt.
Erst ging es einen schmalen Wanderpfad entlang, hier ist zwar immer wieder mal kurz schieben angesagt, aber der Weg ist einfach cool 








Dann ging es nach einem kurzen Zwischenanstieg über einen super Trail den Hang eines Seitentales der Donau runter.




Vorbei an schönen Aussichtsplätzchen..




Immer weiter runter...




Leider hab ichs nach diesem Foto wieder mal übertreiben und sauber eingeschlagen .. und dabei gleich den neuen Lenker etwas verbogen..
Nach der "Stunteinlage" gab's dann erstmal was zu futtern direkt an der Donau..




Anschließend ging es wieder rauf nach Hause, aber da nun alles langsam zu ziehen anfing gibt es da nicht mehr viele Fotos 




lg
Kurt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich war auch unterwegs, zum 2. Mal Uetliberg Antennentrail... ich komme vom RR... ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie wackelig das war... aber Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (27. Oktober 2018)

Es wird kalt am Geiseltalsee  *bibber*


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Oktober 2018)

Da lange Ausfahrten mit dem Gravelbike bei nasskaltem Wetter nicht so wirklich mein Ding sind, geht's jetzt wieder öfter plusbereift auf die Trails. 
Nix für die Eisdiele, aber für die Hometrails passt es. 


 

Nur die roten Dartmoor Pedale müssen unbedingt noch weichen.


----------



## -zor- (28. Oktober 2018)

mal wieder das Farley entstaubt:


----------



## CC. (29. Oktober 2018)

Weil diese Woche nix ging, ein paar Bilder von vor vier Wochen. Da war "ER" auch schon da...


----------



## Burba (29. Oktober 2018)




----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2018)

Beide Semifatte ausgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2018)

südlich von Magdeburg...
kleine Solequelle



 

mit Salzkruste



 

Wasserfall haben wir auch



 

wieder an der Elbe


----------



## CC. (31. Oktober 2018)

Föhnründerl:













Schnee- und Windbruch = minderflowig 








Die Risse hab ich erst beim Drüberrollen gesehen *schwitz
















Schee wars


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Föhnründerl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewaltiges Bild!


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Föhnründerl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krass! Da bist Du langgefahren? Da wäre ich ja mit meiner Höhenangst gestorben auf dem schmalen Teil


----------



## CC. (31. Oktober 2018)

Für Höhenkranke is das nix. Für alle Anderen isses ein Genuß


----------



## ONE78 (31. Oktober 2018)

ich war auch mal wieder mit dem + unterwegs


----------



## gruenspecht (1. November 2018)

Andalusien hat um diese Jahreszeit auch seinen Reiz 
Capo de Gato


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. November 2018)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Andalusien hat um diese Jahreszeit auch seinen Reiz
> Capo de Gato





Hallo Ihr "Spanier",

dieser ewige blaue Himmel, Sonnenschein, warm, kurze Klamotten beim Biken  -  das muss doch irgendwann mal nerven... 
Da ist unser Novembergrau mit einstelligen Temperaturen was ganz anderes...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## gruenspecht (2. November 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr "Spanier",
> 
> dieser ewige blaue Himmel, Sonnenschein, warm, kurze Klamotten beim Biken  -  das muss doch irgendwann mal nerven...
> Da ist unser Novembergrau mit einstelligen Temperaturen was ganz anderes...
> ...



Also heute hat es noch nicht genervt 




 

 

Aber ich mag auch das thüringer Goretex-Wetter. 
Sei gegrüßt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2018)

Kaffeepause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (2. November 2018)

Für den Winter habe ich das Primal wieder auf dicke Reifen gestellt. 
Dazu gab's noch einen Hope LRS. 
Erste Probefahrt war sehr gut.


----------



## -zor- (3. November 2018)

Krampentour


----------



## Flauschinator (3. November 2018)

Darf ich hier mit 2,6er Schlappen überhaupt schon mitspielen? 
Wie auch immer, ich tus einfach mal:

Der blaue Bock im Schwarzwald. Erstes Bild Mitte September kurz vor St. Peter. Rundtour von Freiburg aus über Schauinsland, Studentenweg, Höllental, St. Peter, Kandelhöhenweg, Roßkopf:




Und einmal ganz frisch von gestern an der Hahnenfalzhütte. Rundtour von Bad Herrenalb über Axtloh, Hahnenfalzhütte, Teufelsmühle, Schwarzmiss, Hohlohturm, Langmartskopf, Skiheim Talwiese und Wildkatzenpfad (oder was noch davon übrig ist):


----------



## Frostfalke (3. November 2018)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Darf ich hier mit 2,6er Schlappen überhaupt schon mitspielen?
> Wie auch immer, ich tus einfach mal:
> 
> Der blaue Bock im Schwarzwald. Erstes Bild Mitte September kurz vor St. Peter. Rundtour von Freiburg aus über Schauinsland, Studentenweg, Höllental, St. Peter, Kandelhöhenweg, Roßkopf:
> ...



Klar. Conti sagt 2,6 is Semifat ;o). Und die sind ja zumindest so breit wie Maxxis in 2,8. Wenn man hier nur echte 3.0er zuliese, hätten wir keine Fotos ;o)


----------



## Flauschinator (3. November 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Klar. Conti sagt 2,6 is Semifat ;o). Und die sind ja zumindest so breit wie Maxxis in 2,8. Wenn man hier nur echte 3.0er zuliese, hätten wir keine Fotos ;o)


Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Laut Radon gehen bei mir ja auch 2,8 rein 
Wird ggf. mal getestet, wenn die ab Werk montierten Nobbys durch sind.


----------



## DerHackbart (3. November 2018)




----------



## gnss (3. November 2018)

An der Wolkendecke kratzen.


----------



## Frostfalke (3. November 2018)

Auch am Geiseltalsee wirds Herbst...


----------



## Burba (3. November 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Krampentour
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 790818
> 
> ...



Sacrow...sehr schöne Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (5. November 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> An der Wolkendecke kratzen.



Pod Smrkem?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (5. November 2018)

Urlaub haben bei bestem Herbstwetter.....
Unbezahlbar 

Mit dem Fuse unterwegs


----------



## gnss (5. November 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Pod Smrkem?


korrekt


----------



## sigma7 (10. November 2018)

Zur Mühle im nächsten Dorf, Müsli holen


----------



## Frostfalke (10. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Zur Mühle im nächsten Dorf, Müsli holen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793483



Das kleine Bike ist ja der Hit ;o)


----------



## DerHackbart (10. November 2018)

Erste Testfahrt mit neuer Gabel. Fazit: 

Und da das Fuse ja nicht das leichteste ist, dachte ich mir eine Runde Trimmdichpfad könnte es gut vertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

Ich wollte einfach mal draußen zu Mittag essen, also habe ich es getan:


 
Und danach bin ich noch ein bißchen wühlen gegangen, wollte mal wissen, wo der blaue Bock so durchkommt 
Also unter anderem einen zugewachsenen Trail, der teilweise ziemlich von Wildschweinen zerwühlt war angesteuert:




 Und von Pferdehufen umgepflügten lockeren Sandboden gabs auch noch:




Fazit: Entlockt beides dem Bike alles genauso ein müdes Grinsen wie fiese Block- und Wurzelfelder. Und weil es hier immer noch so verdammt trocken ist, musste ich außer Standrohre abstauben nicht mal putzen.


----------



## sachse1 (11. November 2018)

Linkselbische Täler bei Dresden.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. November 2018)

Heute den Crux in 3,25 Tubeless aufgezogen. Direkt zur Testrunde aufgebrochen, gefällt mir bis jetzt echt megagut!

Für vorne wäre er mir aber zu schwammig. Hinten sehe ich momentan nur Vorteile.


----------



## CC. (11. November 2018)

Herbst auf trockenen Stufen

















Hab dem Loki einen Taco spendiert. Fährt sich entspannter über die Blöcke und hat mir bei der ersten Fahrt schon das Kettenblatt gerettet


----------



## Frostfalke (11. November 2018)

Ich war heute mit einem unserer wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter am Markkleeberger See. Er mit dem Cyclocrosser und ich mit dem Semifatbike ;o).













Offtopic: Btw. und nur weil ich jahrelang selber gesucht habe. Wer bis jetzt -so wie ich- unzufrieden mit Winterflaschen war, ich habe endlich Eine gefunden, die das Getränk über mehrere Stunden konstant warm hält, in den Flaschenhalter passt (und da beim Fahren auch bleibt) und bei der man mit einer Hand normal trinken kann: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01GW2G92W/ref=twister_B075BSSR1Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 Die Teile sind wirklich schnicke, auch wenn sie teuer sind.


----------



## Fatster (11. November 2018)

Der Crosser des wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiters, dassn Kanzleirad, oder?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der Crosser des wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiters, dassn Kanzleirad, oder?


----------



## Frostfalke (11. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der Crosser des wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiters, dassn Kanzleirad, oder?



War mal meiner, hat er mir abgekauft ;o). Da ich im Gelände ausschließlich noch Semifat fahre, hat er zugeschlagen. Wäre auch schade gewesen, hat ja nur noch rumgestanden... .


----------



## Woppes (15. November 2018)




----------



## CC. (17. November 2018)

Dohlen würden Plus-Bike fahren...








Jetzt könnte es eigentlich wieder Frühling werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (17. November 2018)

26+ Runde zum Staffelsee




kleine Espresso-Pause


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2018)

Da die Spätherbstlandschaft im Geiselthal nicht so viel hergibt, haben mein Handy und ich heute mal mit Licht und Schatten rumgespielt. Fazit:

Wenn die Sonne tiefer steht, wirft auch ein etwas zu dicker Biker schlanke Schatten!


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2018)

Sagt mal, seht Ihr bei meinem Post oben auch nur zwei von vier Bildern? Mir werden 2 Bilder nur als Zahlenlink angezeigt... seltsam...


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. November 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seht Ihr bei meinem Post oben auch nur zwei von vier Bildern? Mir werden 2 Bilder nur als Zahlenlink angezeigt... seltsam...



Also ich seh vier Bilder


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Also ich seh vier Bilder



Okay, vielleicht liegts hier am Dorfinternet ;o).


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. November 2018)

Heute haben wir auch eine echt schöne Tour im Böhmerwald gedreht.
Allerdings hab ich nur ein Foto..
Die Temperaturen waren heute echt "erfrischend", und ich musste mir eingestehen das ich wohl demnächst doch endlich die langen Radklamotten aus dem Schrank holen muss 
So waren wir bei unten im Tal knapp über und oben am Berg knapp unter Null beide nicht wirklich für Fotopausen zu haben.  Zumindest hab ich nicht geschwitzt.. und das heißt bei mir was..





lg
Kurt


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2018)

Verdammt ich seh 8 Bilder


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. November 2018)

Und das noch dazu im falschen Fred 
Aber sehr geile Fotos.. wie immer @Fibbs79 ..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Burba (18. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> 26+ Runde zum Staffelsee
> Anhang anzeigen 795999
> 
> kleine Espresso-Pause
> Anhang anzeigen 796000 Anhang anzeigen 796001 Anhang anzeigen 796002



Irre 
Roman, seehr schön...
Frischer Espresso unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (18. November 2018)

Today just a short one ...


----------



## CC. (23. November 2018)

Über dem Nebel













Ein herzliches Willkommen für @Jürgen67 bei den Plussern


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2018)

Bin nun auch bei 29+ angelangt.  Hier ein paar Bilder meines neuen TREK 1120

Als MTB








und original mit Bikepacking-Gepäckträgern


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

... das Teil könnt ich kaufen, nur weil ich die Träger so cool finde...


----------



## dopaul (27. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Teil könnt ich kaufen, nur weil ich die Träger so cool finde...


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. November 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Dezember 2018)

Heute wurde es nur ein Foto. 
Kurz danach Kettenriss und Sintflut.
Ich befürchte der Crux ist mit der Kette in Berührung gekommen. Kann der Kettenriss davon kommen?


----------



## Burba (5. Dezember 2018)

der letzte schöne Herbsttag...


----------



## Woppes (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## -zor- (8. Dezember 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2018)

Das schöne Wetter für eine kurze Runde genutzt.


----------



## blubboo (11. Dezember 2018)

Das Wetter sieht wirklich top aus, sehr viel besser als der Schneematsch bei mir in der Gegend.


----------



## blubboo (14. Dezember 2018)

Ein Kollege und ich haben heute eine Halbfette Runde gedreht.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich zuletzt 


hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo ich gerade mal hier bin:
> 
> Hab mir aus aktuellem Anlass (Urlaub) so einen plüschigen Plus-Eimer von Radon aka. "Slide Plus" ausgeliehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 789096
> ...



wohl im falschen plus-Faden gepostet hatte und es hier zunehmen kälter auf den Bildern wird, hier noch mal was zum Aufwärmen aus den letzten Urlaub:


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2018)

Äks...Sonne...
Gruß von der grauen Elbe


----------



## Superjudge (16. Dezember 2018)

Sardine im Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Seneca02 (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## the donkey (26. Dezember 2018)




----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2018)

Am frühen Morgen 1x um den Block (P. - Kochel am See - Walchensee - Jachenau - Bad Tölz - P.)


----------



## Rommos (27. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Am frühen Morgen 1x um den Block (P. - Kochel am See - Walchensee - Jachenau - Bad Tölz - P.)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808468 Anhang anzeigen 808469



Jetzt gerade?


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade?


Ja, Abfahrt gegen 4:00.


----------



## Rommos (27. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ja, Abfahrt gegen 4:00.


Unter was läuft sowas???? Krass, schon knackig - du trainierst für was?


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ganz einfach: Ich mag die besondere Stimmung während einer sternenklaren Nacht, insbesondere vor/bei/nach Vollmond.


André

PS: Ich trainiere nicht. Ich fahre ‘nur’ viel.


----------



## versteher (27. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> ... Ich trainiere nicht. Ich fahre ‘nur’ viel.


Das ist eine gute Einstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2018)

Wohne in einer Nebelgegend und musste heute den höchsten Hügel in der Umgebung ansteuern um knapp über die Nebelgrenze zu kommen. Doch dann: endlich  SONNE!  (und Sicht in die Berge)


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte an Weihnachten den Laufradsatz mit den schmalen Reifen eingebaut und habe einen Weihnachts Ausritt in den Taunus unternommen.
Ab 350m war der Nebel weg und es wurde wärmer und auf dem Feldberg gab es sogar Sonne.


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2018)

Schaut im ernsthaften 29+ Trimm schon richtig mächtig aus, der Gerät!


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2018)

Mich hat interessiert wie sich 29er und 650b+ zusammen fahren lassen.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schaut im ernsthaften 29+ Trimm schon richtig mächtig aus, der Gerät!



Die 27,5x3,25er Trax Fattys auf WTB Scraper i45, sind 82mm breit.


----------



## Rommos (28. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die 27,5x3,25er Trax Fattys auf WTB Scraper i45, sind 82mm breit.


Wo hast du den 3,25er her bekommen? 
Danke und LG
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wo hast du den 3,25er her bekommen?
> Danke und LG
> Roman



Die gab es mal hier im Bikemarkt.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Adieu (29. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mich hat interessiert wie sich 29er und 650b+ zusammen fahren lassen.


Hat mich auch interessiert für's ssp hardtail und für hinterm Haus rum zu blödeln fand ich's super.









Morgen evtl. in's Wallis, mal schauen wie es sich dort schlägt...


----------



## sigma7 (1. Januar 2019)

Auf dem Weg zum Bäcker (im übernächsten Dorf)



 


Wünsche allen ein frohes, vor allem gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Januar 2019)

Morgenrunde im Nebel und etwas ausgiebiger mit dem Wednesday unterwegs ...


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2019)

ostelbisch...


----------



## sachse1 (8. Januar 2019)

Dresdener Heide


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Januar 2019)

Ankunft im Basislager Schnee-Mountainbiken im Vogtland: Es liegt dezent mehr Schnee als letztes Jahr . Wenn man je einen Backflip mit dem Bike üben wöllte, wäre das wohl jetzt die richtige Schneehöhe dafür :


----------



## Flauschinator (12. Januar 2019)

Im Schwarzwald hats auch gut Schnee 

Heute Mittag am Weithäusleplatz:




Verschneiten Trail hoch ging aber auch überraschend gut:


----------



## blubboo (12. Januar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ankunft im Basislager Schnee-Mountainbiken im Vogtland: Es liegt dezent mehr Schnee als letztes Jahr . Wenn man je einen Backflip mit dem Bike üben wöllte, wäre das wohl jetzt die richtige Schneehöhe dafür :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 814372



Schneebiken im Vogtland kann ich auch. 






40 cm sind dann leider doch zu viel.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2019)

Am Freitag gabs bei uns auch mal etwas Schnee, also hab ich das schwere Rad mit in die Arbeit genommen, um von dort einen wunderbaren Umweg durch den Sebalder Forst zu nehmen (das erklärte Ziel war es übrigens, ausnahmsweise mal mehr als ein Foto mit heim zu nehmen). Eigentlich wollte ich am Nachmittag Netzwerkkabel ziehen, aber was solls 

Der Start war schon mal vielversprechend. Über den Tag gabs noch ein bisschen Neuschnee. 


 

Leichtes zwischentief... 


 

Schon besser. Bis auf ein paar Gassigeher hatte ich den Wald für mich alleine und durfte meine Spuren im unberührten Neuschnee ziehen. 


 

Pilot möchte man im Moment auch nicht unbedingt sein. 


 

Zum Schluss noch ein ganz wichtiger Zwischenstopp beim Bierbrauer meines vertrauens. @Rommos 




Samstag war dann schon wieder Tauwetter, also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein ganz wichtiger Zwischenstopp beim Bierbrauer meines vertrauens. @Rommos
> Anhang anzeigen 814890
> 
> Samstag war dann schon wieder Tauwetter, also alles richtig gemacht.


Hoffe, du hast alles gut heimgebracht


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hoffe, du hast alles gut heimgebracht


Ohne nennenswerte Zwischenfälle


----------



## Ampelhasser (14. Januar 2019)

Während die Kumpels auf Malle unterwegs sind, heißt es für mich "Matsch statt Malle". Schön wars trotzdem
















Ciao
Ampel


----------



## Frostfalke (14. Januar 2019)

Nachdem es gestern hier den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, bin ich heute doch auf Tour gekommen. Wollte eigentlich die schönen schwarzen DSV-Liopen unsicher machen. Leider waren die unter 1m Schnee vergraben und nicht passierbar... . 



 

Kurz darauf wurde mir dann gleich zweimal vor Augen geführt, dass ich als Leipziger ein absoluter Flachlandjodler bin. Erst habe ich die Wolken völlig falsch gedeutet und habe 30 Minuten Schneesturm über mich ergehen lassen müssen. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch in einer Hütte Zuflucht gefunden:



 
Als ich wieder rauskam, lagen 10 cm Schnee mehr ... . Weiter gings dann, bis ich rechts den Berg hoch vor Morgenröhte voller Freude gesehen habe, dass der Harvester eine Spur im Berg hinterlassen hat. So komme ich doch noch zu meinem Downhillvergnügen heute - so dachte ich mir das. Gesagt getan, den Berg in der holperigen Spur hochgeorgelt. Die war teilweise auch nicht tragfähig und ich bin dauernd eingebrochen. War ein Sackgang. Aber gut, als ich oben war, gings endlich an die Abfahrt. Mit genügend Arsch überm Hinterreifen gings auch den ersten Kilometer ganz gut und voller Freude. 



 

Dann kreuzte ein umgefallenes Bäumchen den Weg. Ich mit einem Hoppler drüber und schmatz, war das Rad unter mir im Schnee weg. Der Harvester hatte an der Stelle wohl keine Lust mehr. Dann hieß es wieder hoch oder die letzten 600m zur Straße runter durch den Schnee. Natürlich trifft man dann als Flachlandbert die falsche Entscheidung. Die hieß runter. 



 
Bis zur Hüfte im Schnee. 



 

So langsam, dass nicht mal der Garmin mitgetrackt hat, bin ich dann bergab... . Puls schön auf 170 und eine Stunde hab ich gebraucht für die 600m. Also wenn Ihr mal vor der Entscheidung steht, geht wieder hoch ;o).


----------



## blubboo (18. Januar 2019)

Ich war heute das erste Mal mit dem "neuen" Rad unterwegs.
Passt soweit wunderbar, nur die Sitzposition ist eventuell etwas zu aufrecht.
Der Steuersatz muss auch nochmal nachgestellt werden, wie macht man das am besten bei einer Carbongabel? 
Ansonsten ist ein starres Bike mit dicken Reifen sehr spaßig


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Januar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste Mal mit dem "neuen" Rad unterwegs.
> Passt soweit wunderbar, nur die Sitzposition ist eventuell etwas zu aufrecht.
> Der Steuersatz muss auch nochmal nachgestellt werden, wie macht man das am besten bei einer Carbongabel?
> Ansonsten ist ein starres Bike mit dicken Reifen sehr spaßig
> ...



Cooles Bike. Zu Deiner Frage: Die beiden Klemmschrauben am Vorbau lösen. Oben die Schraube in der Aheadkappe fester ziehen. So lange wiederholen, bis das Spiel weg ist, die Gabel sich aber noch leicht drehen lässt. Vorbauschrauben wieder mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen (Wenn nirgendwo etwas steht, nimm 4 Nm). Nachkontrolle Bremse fest anziehen, vor und zurück ruckeln, schaue ob das Spiel vollständig beseitigt ist.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2019)

Was wollte denn der,mit der MP im ersten Bild,von dir?


----------



## blubboo (18. Januar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Cooles Bike. Zu Deiner Frage: Die beiden Klemmschrauben am Vorbau lösen. Oben die Schraube in der Aheadkappe fester ziehen. So lange wiederholen, bis das Spiel weg ist, die Gabel sich aber noch leicht drehen lässt. Vorbauschrauben wieder mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen (Wenn nirgendwo etwas steht, nimm 4 Nm). Nachkontrolle Bremse fest anziehen, vor und zurück ruckeln, schaue ob das Spiel vollständig beseitigt ist.


Vielen Dank, das Bike gefällt mir auch super.
Ich versuch das Spiel morgen nochmal einzustellen.
Bei einem Aluschaft mit Gralle ist das etwas einfacher, hier ist ein FSA Compressor verbaut.


Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was wollte denn der,mit der MP im ersten Bild,von dir?



Die wollten mich wegen zu breiter Reifen einsperren.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Januar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> ist ein FSA Compressor verbaut.



Naja. Die Dinger werfe ich immer gleich weg, wenn sie bei einer Gabel dabei sind . Es funktioniert aber genauso, nur, dass Du die gesamte Kappe oben mit dem 6er Schlüssel drehst. Maximal 5 Nm anziehen da oben. 

Für die nächste Gabel empfehle ich die hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=195924;menu=1000,2,112;pgc[2533]=2540;page=5

Nach der Installation im Schaft, kannst Du die wie eine Kralle behandeln. Sie erlauben damit auch personalisierte Aheadkappen. Raus bekommt man sie auch ohne Probleme und sie sitzen bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (19. Januar 2019)

Heute morgen habe ich mich nochmal Über das einstellen des Steuersatz gemacht und nun ist er fest.
Das Problem war ein zu kleiner Spacer unter der Ahead Kappe, damit konnte ich nicht genügend Druck ausüben.

Danach habe ich noch eine Runde gedreht. 



 


 


 


 


 
Das Thermometer hat -10 Grad angezeigt


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Januar 2019)

Morgenrunde am Strand bzw auf der Steilküste von Nienhagen nach Heiligendamm .... leicht neblig, -2° und kaum Wind 



 
die letzten Stürme und das Hochwasser von vor 2 Wochen hat seine Spuren an der Küste hinterlassen ...



 
gut das es ein Geländer gibt ....



 
Steilküstenabbrüche der letzten Wochen



 

 
Gespensterwald von Nienhagen



 
Riesendomino 



 
aber dafür ruhige See


----------



## Rommos (20. Januar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Morgenrunde am Strand bzw auf der Steilküste von Nienhagen nach Heiligendamm .... leicht neblig, -2° und kaum Wind
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817137
> die letzten Stürme und das Hochwasser von vor 2 Wochen hat seine Spuren an der Küste hinterlassen ...
> ...


Ich muss da unbedingt auch mal mit dem bike hin


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich muss da unbedingt auch mal mit dem bike hin



Guter Plan  und bestens zu genießen in dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Januar 2019)

Nach wochenlangen Hin-und Her bezüglich passender Kurbelspacer und diversen Erkältungen durfte heute das Fuse mal wieder ein bisschen an die Luft. 
Leider war bei minus 3 Grad viiiieeel zu kalt für eine ausgedehnte Tour.


----------



## Frostfalke (20. Januar 2019)

So, zurück aus dem Schnee und gleich auf die Hausrunde am Markkleeberger See in den Sonnenschein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (24. Januar 2019)

Mit dem SEMI-FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE

Da war ja noch was...













Schlägt sich gut, 29 mit 27.5+


----------



## Frostfalke (24. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Mit dem SEMI-FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
> 
> Da war ja noch was...
> 
> ...



Der schaut aber ganz schön interessiert ;o) Und: Sehr cooles Setup am Bike! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Adieu (24. Januar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Der schaut aber ganz schön interessiert ;o) Und: Sehr cooles Setup am Bike! Gefällt mir!


Ich hab auch ganz ordentlich  gemacht.

Nach einer Weile ging er ein Stockwerk tiefer, so passierte ich ihn und wow... der roch mal streng... ca. 17 Jährig.

Danke 
Das Bike fährt sich genial. Eine super Trainingsmaschine. Läuft ganz ordentlich und ist erstaunlich bequem, auch bergab. Stahl und lange Rohre halt


----------



## -zor- (25. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Schlägt sich gut, 29 mit 27.5+



@Alpinum 
Das Bike ist der Hammer... a Dream 

was fährst du für ein Übersetzung?


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> @Alpinum
> Das Bike ist der Hammer... a Dream
> 
> was fährst du für ein Übersetzung?


Danke.
32/18. Ganz schönes Gemurkse in den Alpen... musste die Pedale ordentlich hart in der Auslösung einstellen, damit ich beim Murksen nicht ausklicke...


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Danke.
> 32/18. Ganz schönes Gemurkse in den Alpen... musste die Pedale ordentlich hart in der Auslösung einstellen, damit ich beim Murksen nicht ausklicke...



Ja, da hast Du sicher Oberschenkel wie ein Pferd nach der Tour ;o).


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du sicher Oberschenkel wie ein Pferd nach der Tour ;o).


Ich hab' sonst auch Oberschenkel wie ein Pferd... 
Merke das Gemurkse aber vor allem im Trapez- und Brustmuskel, ebenfalls ein bisschen in den Schultern und Armen. Die Beine sind sich den Stress vom sonstigen Biken doch einigermassen gewohnt.

Letzte Woche. Nach dem Geprügel auf hartem Schnee folgte Eis mit dünner Schneeschicht, so dass man das Eis nicht sah. Gut läuft das Bike gut geradeaus, solange man aufrecht bleibt.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Mit dem SEMI-FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
> 
> Da war ja noch was...
> 
> ...


Beim Anblick des Moxie wünsche ich mir immer, dass ich etwas früher mit dem Wachsen aufgehört hätte. Ne Begegnung mit nem Steinbock ist schon was Besonderes. Immerhin hat er dich nicht als Konkurrenten betrachtet


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Beim Anblick des Moxie wünsche ich mir immer, dass ich etwas früher mit dem Wachsen aufgehört hätte. Ne Begegnung mit nem Steinbock ist schon was Besonderes. Immerhin hat er dich nicht als Konkurrenten betrachtet


Wegen Deiner Beinlänge und 420 mm Rahmenhöhe? Oder weil Du noch mehr Reach möchtest? Mehr Stack? Viele Wege führen nach Rom...

Das mit dem Konkurrenten haben ich gründlich geklärt. Also... ich habe gefühlt minutenlang auf ihn eingeredet, bevor ich mich langsam angenähert habe, was ihn dann verjagt hat. Von unterhalb des Pfades hat er mich passieren lassen und der Wind trug seinen kräftigen Geruch zu mir hinauf.




Speziesübergreifende Trailtoleranz


----------



## blubboo (26. Januar 2019)

Unterwegs im vogtländischen Unterholz.
Gestern war ich über breite Reifen, mit großen Stollen sehr froh. Mein Kollege hatte mit einem Purgatory am 29er deutlich mehr zu kämpfen und musste öfters absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Wegen Deiner Beinlänge und 420 mm Rahmenhöhe?


Ja, die Haxen sind zu lang. Ein Rad mit viel Reach hab ich, aber weil bei mir der Stack so groß sein muss, hat es nicht die selbe Eleganz. Dafür haben meine Räder einen Henkel zum tragen


----------



## Adieu (26. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja, die Haxen sind zu lang. Ein Rad mit viel Reach hab ich, aber weil bei mir der Stack so groß sein muss, hat es nicht die selbe Eleganz. Dafür haben meine Räder einen Henkel zum tragen



200 mm dropper und einen Spacerturm/40mm Riserbar? So denkt jedenfalls der Entwickler/Designer der Moxies. Es fahren einige grosse Leute damit rum und es scheint zu passen. Bin 182 cm, lange Beine/Arme für meine Körpergrösse und habe mit der 170 mm Dropper sogar noch ein wenig Raum nach oben.


----------



## Superjudge (26. Januar 2019)

Mittlerweile taut´s leider schon wieder, daher habe ich diese Woche seit langem mal wieder für
etwas ausführlichere Touren genutzt.


----------



## erwin1.05b (26. Januar 2019)

Hab heute bei 5 Grad und Nieselregen die erste Winterausfahrt mit meinem neu aufgebauten B+ gemacht. Der Grip ist weder im Uphill noch auf dem Trail mit dem 29er HT zu vergleichen. Neues Motto: grip we have. Ich bin schwer begeistert...


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Januar 2019)

Samstag Vormittag. Warten auf den angekündigten Schnee .....



 

.... aus den nächtlich angedrohten 15cm sind vorübergehende 5mm geworden. Aber auch die sind inzwischen Geschichte 
Aber egal, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Frostfalke (27. Januar 2019)

Die Fahrt heute lässt sich hervorragend unter folgendem Motto zusammenfassen: *"Rumble in the Schlammble"



 






500 kcal auf 5 km - genau so hat sich das auchgefahren ;O) Kaugummi lässt grüßen!







 
*
Rumble in the Schlammble hat übrigens knapp gegen Matschi 'n Batschi gewonnen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2019)

Tolle Komentare,man erkennt direkt deine Gewandtheit in der Wortakrobatik!


----------



## Frostfalke (27. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tolle Komentare,man erkennt direkt deine Gewandtheit in der Wortakrobatik!


 Ja für irgendwas muss ja die Berufswahl gut gewesen sein


----------



## Fatster (29. Januar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja für irgendwas muss ja die Berufswahl gut gewesen sein



... immer wenn ich denke - und das kommt nicht oft vor -  ich wär drüber weg, kommt sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (29. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... immer wenn ich denke - und das kommt nicht oft vor -  ich wär drüber weg, kommt sowas!



Ich frage mich zwar bis heute, was ich Dir getan habe, oder womit ich Dich immer aufrege, obwohl ich doch sicher versuche hier nett und freundlich und mit einer Portion Selbstironie zu schreiben, aber gut. Man kann nicht von jedem gut gelitten werden. Sollten Dich meine Posts und meine Bikebauart stören, dann tut mir das wirklich leid. Das meine ich vollkommen ehrlich. Ich mache das nicht mit Absicht. 
Wir sind ja alle hier um unsere Freizeit etwas netter zu gestalten und dabei stehe ich Dir offensichtlich im Weg. Warum schaltest Du mich nicht einfach auf ignorieren? Da musst Du mich nicht mehr lesen. Problem wäre sofort gelöst... .


----------



## olsche (31. Januar 2019)

Heute einen wunderbaren Snowride gemacht...



Weihnachten 2030:










https://www.relive.cc/view/g29741868556

Schade das es leider sehr selten hier möglich ist...


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Februar 2019)

Gestern, auf dem Weg von Hamburg zurück, habe ich ja auch etwas Schnee gesehen. Aber heute früh ist nur noch bissel Eis und teilweise gefrorener Boden übrig ..... aber egal 





Bissel Murmelbahn ..... 



 
hier gab's auch schon Frühstück,



 
dieses Mal viel gefrorene Wiesen- und Feldwege



 
und nachdem die "Sonne" hoch kam, wieder Modder und ...



 

aufgeweichte Waldwege . Also mal wieder alles perfekt


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Februar 2019)

Unterwegs im Auewald mit dem neuen Tallboy:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mich mal mit dem Plus in den Schnee gewagt. Mein Sohn folgte. 

Bei der derzeitigen Konsistenz des Schnees Unfahrbar. Haben nach 4km genervt umgedreht.


----------



## Frostfalke (4. Februar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal mit dem Plus in den Schnee gewagt. Mein Sohn folgte.
> 
> Bei der derzeitigen Konsistenz des Schnees Unfahrbar. Haben nach 4km genervt umgedreht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 822819 Anhang anzeigen 822820



Kenne ich, hatte ich einen Tag im Vogtland, da war selbst das kleine Stück gesinnterte Loipe nicht machbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (6. Februar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal mit dem Plus in den Schnee gewagt. Mein Sohn folgte.
> 
> Bei der derzeitigen Konsistenz des Schnees Unfahrbar. Haben nach 4km genervt umgedreht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 822819 Anhang anzeigen 822820





Frostfalke schrieb:


> Kenne ich, hatte ich einen Tag im Vogtland, da war selbst das kleine Stück gesinnterte Loipe nicht machbar...


Was beim Fatbike für Wunder sorgt, ist auch beim Plusbike gut: Druckablassen. Einfach mal bis man das Gefühl hat, dass es deutlich weicher ist. Dann nochmal 10 sek ablassen.
Dann noch einmal.

Kommt man vom Schnee weg, muss man halt wieder aufpumpen.

Nur bei Tubeless ausprobieren, sonst droht ein Ventilabriss.


----------



## Frostfalke (6. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Was beim Fatbike für Wunder sorgt, ist auch beim Plusbike gut: Druckablassen. Einfach mal bis man das Gefühl hat, dass es deutlich weicher ist. Dann nochmal 10 sek ablassen.
> Dann noch einmal.
> 
> Kommt man vom Schnee weg, muss man halt wieder aufpumpen.
> ...



Wie weit runter gehst Du? Ich fahre bei 2,6 schon nur 16 und 19 PSI... . Gehst Du tiefer?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wie weit runter gehst Du? Ich fahre bei 2,6 schon nur 16 und 19 PSI... . Gehst Du tiefer?


die 2.8er MagicMary fahr ich vorne auch schon mal mit 0,8-1 bar (11-14,5 PSI) **
und das ohne Schnee  
den 2.8 Rekon hinten so mit 1,3 bar(19PSI)


** aufm 26" den MM 2.35 SG soft mit 1-1,2 bar


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre am Fuse den 2.8er Rekon.
VR mit 0,8 und HR mit 0,9 - 0,95 Bar.


----------



## Adieu (7. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wie weit runter gehst Du? Ich fahre bei 2,6 schon nur 16 und 19 PSI... . Gehst Du tiefer?



So weit, bis ich auf dem Schnee fahren kann.
Ich messe der Druck nicht, sondern lasse einfach Luft ab, bis es möglich ist zu fahren. 

Da sind vermutlich oft weniger als 1 bar drin am 29 x 2.6" Alltagesbike, das gegenwärtig viel Schnee sieht.
An einem Hardtail fahre ich hinten mit 2.8" Magic Mary selbst auf Trails mit 1.2 - 1.3 bar. Im Schnee sicher auch regelmässig unter 1 bar.
Am Fatbike, wenn's eine richtige Schneewühlerei gibt, sogar Umgebungsdruck, rsp. bis kaum mehr Luft austritt ohne auf den Reifen zu drücken.
Selbst in Island, insbesondere im sandigen Bereich um die Askja, fuhr ich z.T. stundenlang mit wohl was zwischen 1.2 - 1.3 bar auf 29 x 2.4".

Probieren geht über studieren. Nützt dir nichts, wenn du von anderen nackte Zahlen erhälst.
Auf Tour lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall bei Plus und Fatbikes den Druck dem Untergrund anzupassen. Ist ja schnell gemacht und dafür kann man sich dann oft das Schieben sparen.

Wie gesagt, nur nicht zu zögerlich, dann passt's schon.


----------



## CC. (7. Februar 2019)

27.5×3.0 geht auch mit 0.5bar


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Auf Tour lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall bei Plus und Fatbikes den Druck dem Untergrund anzupassen. Ist ja schnell gemacht und dafür kann man sich dann oft das Schieben sparen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, nur nicht zu zögerlich, dann passt's schon.


hab ich letzte Woche beim Fat bei schmierig rutschigen 4-5cm Pappschnee gemacht 
Grip war dann klasse, allerdings war es in Kurven und bei Wurzeln und Steinen unter dem bisserl Schnee schon grenzwertig. So gefühlt jede dritte Wurzel ist auf der Felge angekommen. Hat mich echt gewundert, dass ich den Schlauch hinten nicht gekillt habe. 
Vorne hab ich nur darauf gewartet, dass es den Tubeless montierten Maxxis aus dem Felgenhorn drückt. Hat aber auch gehalten 
Aber entspannt fahren ist anders.....
Und auf der Flachpassage am Schluss, dachte ich ich bin wieder bergauf unterwegs.
Zuhause nachgemessen waren das dann nur noch 0,15 Vorne und 0,2 hinten


----------



## Adieu (7. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber entspannt fahren ist anders.....


Anders als entspannt fahren, oder mit dem Rad spazieren gehen. Wir haben die Wahl 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> noch 0,15 Vorne und 0,2 hinten


----------



## JensXTR (15. Februar 2019)

Heute bei schönstem Wetter die erste Ausfahrt mit meine neuen Nordest Bardino TI vollzogen. Es war sehr schön und das Rad fährt sich unheimlich leichtfüßig. Nun noch ein paar Optimierung im Setup und dann bin ich zufrieden++


----------



## 601 (16. Februar 2019)

Hm, scheinbar lebe ich in einer anderen Klimazone... 





Der Weg unten war zu 0% ein Flowtrail. Dafür aber 100%iges Fahrtechniktraining.  Wobei es eh überraschend war, dass ich hier überhaupt fahren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

geil Schnee ....  ist das der Stooge Bar?


----------



## 601 (16. Februar 2019)

Yep!


----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

geiles Teil


----------



## 601 (16. Februar 2019)

Ich bin zumindest sehr angetan von dem Lenker. Man hat damit so ein "Mit dem Lenker fahr ich alles!"-Gefühl...


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Februar 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Hm, scheinbar lebe ich in einer anderen Klimazone...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827433
> 
> ...



Wo lebst Du denn . Wir waren heute bei 17 Grad! am Geiselthalsee


----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Ich bin zumindest sehr angetan von dem Lenker. Man hat damit so ein "Mit dem Lenker fahr ich alles!"-Gefühl...



ja ich liebäugel auch schon ne weile damit


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Februar 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Hm, scheinbar lebe ich in einer anderen Klimazone...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827433
> 
> ...



Klasse 

In so einer Klimazone lebe ich auch


----------



## 601 (16. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wo lebst Du denn . Wir waren heute bei 17 Grad! am Geißelthalsee



Zum Vergleich: (Nein, das ist kein Feld, das ist ein See... )


----------



## lucie (17. Februar 2019)

Wow, 15°C und Sonne fett. Da hüpft das Plusserherz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (18. Februar 2019)

Auf Sylt, erst Dünen...



 

 

 

 

dann Strand...



 

 

 

 
ein Riesenspaß (und anstrengend)
zum ersten Mal hätt ich auch Voll-Fat fahren mögen...


----------



## Frostfalke (23. Februar 2019)

Unterwegs in Frankleben und Umgebung


----------



## blubboo (23. Februar 2019)

Leider sind die Waldwege immer noch sehr vereist, da ist einiges an Gleichgewicht gefragt.


----------



## 601 (23. Februar 2019)

Zumindest auf den Isartrails nimmt der Schneeanteil ab. Leider sind einige Wege noch durch Schnee- und/oder Windbruch kaum passierbar.


----------



## 601 (23. Februar 2019)

Ach ja, hier gibt es sogar geräumte Singletrails…


----------



## skaster (24. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gibt es noch keine Pappelpolleninvasion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (24. Februar 2019)

Probefahrt, nach Umrüstung auf TL (mit Kerbl Tape).


----------



## _stalker_ (2. März 2019)

mein



hat jetzt ne Pike, die ich heute mal ausprobiert habe. Schaut dann so aus:



und ich bin soweit echt zufrieden:


----------



## cherokee190 (3. März 2019)

Mittwochs auf Rømø .....




.... auch dort größtes Interesse 




über Dünenwege geht's in Richtung Strand,




noch ist das Wasser nicht ganz weg, aber ein paar Autofahrer sieht man ab und an schon rüber fahren.





Breitester Strand Europas, ist jetzt ein bissel wie Fahren auf einer Start- und Landebahn . Aber dank Dropbar kann man sich schön klein machen gegen den Wind.


----------



## Burba (3. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mittwochs auf Rømø .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 833478
> .... auch dort größtes Interesse
> ...



Am Strand fahren hat schon was...hatt ich vor drei Wochen auf Sylt, gleich um die Ecke...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mittwochs auf Rømø .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 833478
> .... auch dort größtes Interesse
> ...


Super Bike, super Bilder! Besonders das mit dem Gaul mit Fönwelle...


----------



## Burba (5. März 2019)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 834155


Wozu die orangen Pedale?


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. März 2019)

Füße drauf und abwechselnd links und rechts runter drücken ..


----------



## Curtis_Newton (5. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wozu die orangen Pedale?


Ich find's nen coolen Kontrast. Passt.


----------



## Burba (5. März 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Füße drauf und abwechselnd links und rechts runter drücken ..





Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Ich find's nen coolen Kontrast. Passt.



Beides richtig...die Kandidaten bekommen volle Punktzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (5. März 2019)

Sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen auf Rømø 
Da der Wind leicht auf Nord/ West gedreht hat, ging es durch die Plantagen Vråby und Kirkeby in Richtung Norden ....




 


dabei auf die zweithöchste Erhebung (18hm) und ein Blick ins Insel Innere geworfen .....




ein Berg ist ein Berg, oder doch kein Berg ....





dafür ist dieser Frühlingsbote echt 





Zurück gings dann über den nächsten Dünendurchgang zum Strand .....





und mit einem letzten Blick auf die Fähre nach Sylt, zurück zum Häuschen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. März 2019)

Da werden Urlaubserinnerungen wach.. 




lg
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (5. März 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Da werden Urlaubserinnerungen wach..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber bei dir war bedeutend mehr los, jetzt ist es hier so schön einsam


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. März 2019)

Das hätte mir auch gefallen


----------



## cherokee190 (5. März 2019)

Deshalb versuchen wir im Winter regelmäßig eine Woche in Jütland zu verbringen


----------



## doedsmaskinen (6. März 2019)

Ich war im februar mit dem 27.5+ rad in Israel die Holy Land Challange fahren. Der Track ist umwerfend und ich lege es jedem ans Herz das mal zu versuchen. Wir hatten sehr viel Regen, aber die MTB-Szene in Israel hatte immer wenn nötig spontan einen Platz zum schlafen für uns. Einzig die Preise für essen waren -sagen wir mal- etwas überwältigend. 
Falls jemand den Track mal fahren möchte, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich habe deutlich weniger Technisches fahren erwartet, aber streckenweise war es wirklich heftig. Mein Setup würde das nächste mal wahrscheinlich anders aussehen.



Ich bette mal einfach instagram ein, ist vom telefon der einfachste weg


----------



## cherokee190 (7. März 2019)

Nochmals auf Rømø mit dem WED in Richtung Landsende .....





diesmal nix mit Strand 



 
dafür viel Wasser ....



 

 
und irgendwann blieb nur noch der Weg zurück hinter die Dünen,



 
kein Blick aufs Wasser, dafür trocken und Windgeschützt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2019)

...da fühlt sich dein Bike wohl


----------



## cherokee190 (8. März 2019)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...da fühlt sich dein Bike wohl



Auf alle Fälle, das passt hier schon ganz gut in die Gegend .
Maik, es wird Zeit das du das Wed einmal ausprobierst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. März 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2019)

Zwei Wochen durch Italien getingelt (Rom-Genua)


----------



## Ampelhasser (14. März 2019)

Hola, 
29plus in Andalusien. 













Bloß etwas unhandlich bei Flussquerungen




Ciao 
Ampel


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2019)

Nach amtl. Wetterprognose sollte es heute nicht regnen. Somit haben wir, @Vegeta2205  und ich, uns zu einer kleinen Tour in Richtung Strand und auf der Steilküste entlang verabredet. Ok das mit dem Nicht Regnen hat nicht so richtig geklappt .....



 

 

 

 


.... aber zum Schluss kam dafür sogar etwas Sonne durch


----------



## sigma7 (19. März 2019)

Im Anza-Borrego Desert State Park, California


----------



## Teppichmesser (24. März 2019)

Hab mich nun auch mal mit dem Plus Form befasst.
Ist ein Opencycle Open+ 
Heute die erste Ausfahrt- nach vielen "normalen" 29er ne neue , aber durchaus gute Erfahrung.
Die erste Ausfahrt heute, hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (24. März 2019)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Hab mich nun auch mal mit dem Plus Form befasst.
> Ist ein Opencycle Open+
> Heute die erste Ausfahrt- nach vielen "normalen" 29er ne neue , aber durchaus gute Erfahrung.
> Die erste Ausfahrt heute, hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 841905 Anhang anzeigen 841906 Anhang anzeigen 841907 Anhang anzeigen 841908



Na das ist doch mal geil geworden!


----------



## Teppichmesser (24. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal geil geworden!


DANKE!
Ist zwar mein schwerstes Bike im Fuhrpark;-) aber mit 8,6kg (wie auf Bild 3) - doch noch relativ leicht für ein Bike mit 27,5 x3,0


----------



## Frostfalke (24. März 2019)

Definitiv! Mit 3,0 macht das Teil auch auf losen Untergrund sicher richtig Laune!


----------



## Teppichmesser (24. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Definitiv! Mit 3,0 macht das Teil auch auf losen Untergrund sicher richtig Laune!


Jetzt schon ne neue, ne gute Erfahrung - aber ich muss mich noch mit dem Reifendruck befassen, bzw den idealen ermitteln.


----------



## Frostfalke (24. März 2019)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Jetzt schon ne neue, ne gute Erfahrung - aber ich muss mich noch mit dem Reifendruck befassen, bzw den idealen ermitteln.



Bei 3,0 wirst Du sicher vorn so um die 15 PSI und hinten um die 18 PSI landen. (1,0 und 1,2 bar)


----------



## Burba (24. März 2019)




----------



## Woppes (24. März 2019)




----------



## Seneca02 (25. März 2019)

Mein Surly als Zugmaschine im Leipziger Neuseenland


----------



## Frostfalke (25. März 2019)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Mein Surly als Zugmaschine im Leipziger Neuseenland



Da müssten wir ja schon fast ein Leipziger Karate Monkey Club eröffnen ;o).


----------



## Seneca02 (25. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Da müssten wir ja schon fast ein Leipziger Karate Monkey Club eröffnen ;o).


ein gelbes hab ich am Sa auch gesehen  Gibt wohl einige hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptrr (26. März 2019)




----------



## Timberwolf (27. März 2019)

Neuschwanstein-Kitsch 



 

Teilweise liegt noch richtig viel Schnee in den Wäldern



 

Oder eben auch ein paar Bäumchen


----------



## sigma7 (27. März 2019)

Wieder zurück am Pazifik, wenige Stunden vor dem Flug nach Hause.


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wieder zurück am Pazifik, wenige Stunden vor dem Flug nach Hause.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843185


Guten Heimflug


----------



## sigma7 (28. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Guten Heimflug


Danke. War doch gestern schon wieder im Büro, das Bild ist von Montag (später Nachmittag, LA Time)


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Danke. War doch gestern schon wieder im Büro, das Bild ist von Montag (später Nachmittag, LA Time)


Boah, das ist aber ein harter Cut


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Danke. War doch gestern schon wieder im Büro, das Bild ist von Montag (später Nachmittag, LA Time)



also schon ein älteres Bild


----------



## Teppichmesser (29. März 2019)




----------



## bikebecker (30. März 2019)

Hallo
Um den Staufen.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (30. März 2019)

Heute durfte auch mein +Bike wieder mal raus zu einer ersten echten Frühlingsrunde mit einem Freund ..




Am ersten Hügel oben angekommen waren wir noch voller Vorfreude auf den eigentlich echt schönen Trail...




Tja das wurde aber eher zum Radlsuchspiel.... Wahnsinn wie es heuer durch den Schneedruck die Wälder rundum zugerichtet hat..
Der Trail bestand eigentlich nur aus über die Bäume klettern




Zumindest hat es sich gelohnt noch einen zweiten Hügel hoch zu strampeln und da noch einen weitestgehend freien Trail mitzunehmen 




lg
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (31. März 2019)

Gestern, bei tollen frühlings haften Temperaturen und viel Sonne war @Vegeta2205 mit seinem Crosser zu Besuch.
Aufgabenstellung war eine "Gravel Runde" mit Plus Anteil 



 

 
Ok an der Streckenauswahl muss ich noch arbeiten. Viel Baum quer und Morast ....... aber Ziel war auch das Ivendorfer Hochmoor



 
Zwischendurch wurde es auch etwas gemütlicher .... trailiger



 
und als Zwischenstopp ein bissel lost Place Stimmung .....



 
die Überreste einer alten Bunkeranlage,



 
einer Fla Raketen Abteilung der NVA



 
der Rückweg führte uns dann durchs Quellental zu einer, einigen von euch bereits bekannten, Ausflugsgaststätte


----------



## DerHackbart (6. April 2019)

Heute war Saison Opening Day bei den Trailsurfers BW.

Richtig gute und legale Trails wurden da gebaut. Ein Ausflug in die Region nördlich von Stuttgart lohnt auf jeden Fall. 



 



 

Die beschildert Strecke wurde mit @Fatster gefahren. Gruß an dieser Stelle ins nette Voll-Fat Lager!


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2019)

Jepp, wie @DerHackbart schrob, haben wir uns heute zufällig bei der SeasonOpening 


 
und Trail-Einweihungsveranstaltung 


 
kennengelernt und sind natürlich auch gleich die oberaffengeilen und Achterbahnfeeling aufkommen lassenden Trails zusammen runtergebrettert.
Radtechnisch gesehen hab ich zwar (eigentlich) auch nur dasselbe Motiv, aber trotzdem:




P.S.:
Die Skinwall-Reifen am Fuse haben echt was 
Wenn‘s sowas doch nur für‘s SALSA gäbe


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2019)

Heute hab ich meine neue Nivo Sattelstütze von Vecnum mit 212mm Hub getestet 

Einfach genial das Teil  und in Top Qualität 



 

 



Und auch den Hängetest hat sie Einwandfrei Überstanden


----------



## Frostfalke (6. April 2019)

Heute eine der ersten vorsichtigen Runden nach der Knöchel-OP im Geiselthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (6. April 2019)

nix weiter anzumerken...


----------



## boblike (6. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute hab ich meine neue Nivo Sattelstütze von Vecnum mit 212mm Hub getestet
> 
> Einfach genial das Teil  und in Top Qualität
> 
> ...



In einem Artikel hab ich gelesen, dass es manchmal auch zu viel des guten sein kann. Kannst du dazu was sagen, gab es Situation wo du dachtest sie wäre zu tief? Wie gross bist du und welche Schritt Länge hat du? Hat du die mit den vier Stufen oder die stufenlose Version? Würde ja gerne die mit den Stufen haben, weil ich auf flachen Trails wo man treten muss immer nur ein kleines Stück runter gehe und da war die erste Stufe perfekt für.


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> In einem Artikel hab ich gelesen, dass es manchmal auch zu viel des guten sein kann. Kannst du dazu was sagen, gab es Situation wo du dachtest sie wäre zu tief? Wie gross bist du und welche Schritt Länge hat du? Hat du die mit den vier Stufen oder die stufenlose Version? Würde ja gerne die mit den Stufen haben, weil ich auf flachen Trails wo man treten muss immer nur ein kleines Stück runter gehe und da war die erste Stufe perfekt für.



Ich habe nichts negatives Bemerkt , die Stütze ist Stufenlos.
Schrittlänge 85cm , Größe 182cm.
An meinem Fatti fahre ich schon seit Jahren die 200er Moveloc und bin mit beiden Varianten sehr Zufrieden


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. April 2019)

Heut eine kleine Morgenrunde gedreht..
Erstmal um den See rum, perfekt zum warm fahren 




Oben am Hügel angekommen mal eine "spritzige" Pause 




Heimwärts dann wieder etwas "Forstmikado" 




Am Bach entlang festgestellt das wir heuer mit der Vegetation echt richtig hinten drann sind.. grad mal ein paar Schlüsselblumen und Schneeglöckchen schaun hervor..




Dann schnell nach Hause und was zu essen organisieren 




lg
Kurt


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2019)

Kleine Feierabendrunde am See - den Sonnenuntergang geniesen!


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2019)

Frühlings-Feierabendrunde


----------



## _stalker_ (9. April 2019)




----------



## DerHackbart (10. April 2019)

Heute ein bisschen eher den Feierabend eingeläutet und auf dem Hometrail gewesen...


----------



## 601 (10. April 2019)

Die Wahrheit in der realen Welt kann hart sein:

Optimismus schmilzt keinen Schnee!


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. April 2019)

Heute haben wir eine schöne Runde bei gemächlichen 2-3° gedreht 





Ein Freund aus Hamburg ist grade mit seinem + Bike zu Besuch.. 





Und als wir die gut 600hm hinter uns hatten und ich mich grade auf den mir immer viel lieberen Teil (bergab ) freute..-> Knarz..
Bricht mir das Pedal..
Hab morgen sicher nen Muskelkater vom Beine zusammenhalten damit das Pedal nicht immer von der Achse gewandert ist 





lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (14. April 2019)

Morgenrunde am Sonntag oder einfach mit dem WED durch die Rostocker Stadtweide nach Vorweden .....



 

 

 

 

 

.... die meiste Zeit im Regen, aber dafür zum Glück nicht mehr ganz so kalt


----------



## Deleted 479645 (15. April 2019)

Endlich fertig der Hobel! 
Erste vernünftige Mehrtage-Tour - I like it


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2019)

^ cooles Bike! Pinion und Trek-Gabel/Gepäckträger -> sieht toll aus!

Habe heute meinem TREK 1120 auch den Frühling gezeigt. Im Hintergrund der Rhein, links die Schweiz, rechts Deutschland


----------



## Rommos (15. April 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 850430 Anhang anzeigen 850431
> Endlich fertig der Hobel!
> Erste vernünftige Mehrtage-Tour - I like it


Zeig bzw. erzähl doch etwas mehr darüber bitte - ist ziemlich genau meine Wunschconfig,


----------



## olsche (15. April 2019)

Dito...


----------



## blubboo (15. April 2019)

Und mehr Bilder


----------



## Deleted 479645 (15. April 2019)

Jo, mach ich.
Ostersonntag bin ich zurück, bis dahin gibt's immer nur sporadisch Internet.


----------



## Speedhub83 (16. April 2019)

Testrunde im Sand der Haard erfolgreich absolviert:





Die Kiste macht richtig Laune!


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. April 2019)

So ein herrlicher Karfreitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. April 2019)




----------



## crashtest212 (22. April 2019)

nun is mir klar was du mit "semifatbike" meinst,  650+ wär ja schlüssiger find ich...is aber vll zu unspektakulär als header,findest vll du


----------



## blubboo (22. April 2019)

Semifat 
Ein schnelles Foto von unterwegs.


----------



## cherokee190 (22. April 2019)

Sonntagsrunde am Montag und weil es ja nun auch schon früh hell ist, ging es gleich morgens los .....




erstmal mit möglichst viel Sonne durch den Vorwedener Wald ....




zum Hütter Wohld mit seinen vielen Fischteichen,




fiesen Steigungen,




und romantischen Wegen ....




ging es weiter zum Hochmoor .....





und auf Feldwegen, immer schön in der Sonne damit die käsigen Beine schnellstmöglich etwas Farbe bekommen , zurück zum zweiten Frühstück.


----------



## skaster (22. April 2019)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> nun is mir klar was du mit "semifatbike" meinst,  650+ wär ja schlüssiger find ich...is aber vll zu unspektakulär als header,findest vll du


Da hier auch 26+ und 29+ rein darf und soll, finde ich 650B+ nicht aussagekräftig genug, Semifat finde ICH da schlüssiger, nicht spektakulärer.
Vielleicht nur meine Meinung, darfst gerne eine andere haben, aber Hauptsache gemeckert haben.


----------



## crashtest212 (23. April 2019)

nich so direkt würd ich behaupten, 
war nur kurz vorn kopf gestossen obs da schon wieder n neuen standard gibt
wusste nur nich  was mir semifat gemeint is,....nu umso besser,,alles gut..danke für die zusatzinfo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (23. April 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sonntagsrunde am Montag und weil es ja nun auch schon früh hell ist, ging es gleich morgens los .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853137
> erstmal mit möglichst viel Sonne durch den Vorwedener Wald ....
> ...


steile karre , wenn ichs im handgelenk vertragen würde wär ich volll dabei


----------



## skaster (23. April 2019)

Heute mal die Rapsblüte aus der Nähe betrachtet



 



 



 

Dann noch eben an der Quelle nach den Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage geschaut



 

Und jetzt Flüssigkeit auffüllen



 

Mit bestem Dank an @Holland 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Rommos (23. April 2019)

Emilia Romagna





...danach ein örtliches Produkt zur Erfrischung


----------



## CC. (23. April 2019)

Staubtrockene Trails, zartes Buchengrün, Sommertemperaturen und ein paar Spitzkehren


----------



## gnss (24. April 2019)

Zu viel inkontinenter Schnee.


----------



## 601 (24. April 2019)

Es tut einfach gut, abends noch eine Runde an der Isar zu drehen. Und dann noch bei dem Licht... 




(PS: Auch wenn das Bild etwas künstlich wirkt, wurde es nicht nachbearbeitet. Das sah wirklich so aus...)





Der zweite, mit Kabelbinder neu befestigte Flaschenhalter, hat die Tour auch gut überstanden.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. April 2019)

So, ich habe jetzt mein Handy als Fotoknipse ausrangiert und mir mal eine ordentliche Kompaktkamera zugelegt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch fotografieren lernen . Zur Zeit begrenzt der hinter dem Sucher das Gerät und nicht umgekehrt .

Hier die ersten Testfotos der Frühlingsrunde durch den Auewald:


----------



## CC. (27. April 2019)

Es geht wieder los in den Bergen 









mehr...


----------



## blubboo (28. April 2019)

Sonntagmorgenrunde entlang der Deutsch-Tschechien Grenze.
Hier gibt es einige Denkmäler zu entdecken, teilweise von verschwundenen Dörfern oder gefallenen Soldaten.


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

... das letzte Bild hat irgendwie eine wahnsinns Stimmung - richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (28. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das letzte Bild hat irgendwie eine wahnsinns Stimmung - richtig gut


Danke, die letzten beiden Bilder habe ich etwas bearbeitet.


----------



## Frostfalke (28. April 2019)

Die Bärlauchblüte im Auewald fängt an. Noch 2 Tage, dann ist hier alles weiß:








 

Ansonsten ist es schon wieder furztrocken hier im Auewald. Eigentlich ist das Sumpfgebiet... . Soweit zum Thema kein Klimawandel Herr Trump... .


----------



## Tony- (28. April 2019)

Einfach mal im Wald abhängen..


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

- geile Perspektive, musste 2mal hingucken


----------



## Deleted 479645 (1. Mai 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Zeig bzw. erzähl doch etwas mehr darüber bitte - ist ziemlich genau meine Wunschconfig,





olsche schrieb:


> Dito...





blubboo schrieb:


> Und mehr Bilder



Sorry, dass das hier so lang gedauert hat. Man schafft nix 
Bin heut endlich mal dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder vom Bike selbst zu machen.























Zu dem Bike bin ich erst über Umwege gekommen.
Das Blackborow als SSP war ein Test ob mir die Art Bike überhaupt gefällt. --> Check
Nach knapp 1000 KM kam doch der Wunsch nach ner Schaltung auf. Jetzt hätte man ja einfach eine dranschrauben können...
Aber letztes Jahr hab ich ein Pole Taiga Probefahren dürfen. Das musste ich haben!
Also Anfang Dezember bestellt und gewartet. Und gewartet.. Ende Januar hab ich dann mal hingeschrieben und da stellte sich heraus, dass die Charge Taiga Qualitätsprobleme aufwies und ich wurde auf Mai/Juni vertröstet.
Das dauerte mir zu lang.
Also alle Pläne/Wünsche nochmal sortiert und überlegt was will ich eigentlich?
Auf jeden Fall wieder einen Riemen, Pinion, grundlegend eine Taiga-Geo und nach 15 Jahren endlich mal wieder den unverwechselbaren CK Sound.
Da dünnt sich der Markt doch ziemlich aus, wenn man dazu nicht ein halbes Jahr warten möchte.
Glücklicherweise wird einem das Jahresende seitens des Arbeitgebers durch vielerlei finanzielle Zuwendung versüßt.

Damit gab es keine Ausreden mehr und raus gekommen ist *trommelwirbel* "Der Namenlose" (Ich bin so herrlich kreativ )
Kurz vor Ostern kam dann ein unmenschlich großes Paket und ich konnte doch noch auf die geplante Tour gehen.
Super, passt nicht in der Fahrstuhl. In der sechsten Etage hab ich doch ganz schön gekeucht 

Kurze Testfahrt - Wie geil ist das denn bitte???
Nur ein kurzer Blick auf die Schalteinrichtung. Hast du wirklich so dicke Waden, dass du dauerhaft in Gang 10 fährst?
Mist, wohl verrechnet. Kurzerhand auf 32/26 geschwenkt, was auch den roten Riemen zur Folge hat.
Viel besser! Kann also losgehen.

9 Tage, ~400km. Davon aber nur 5 effektive Biketage zwischen 75 und 13 km pro Tag. Mehr war nicht drin, da das gleichzeitig die jährliche Familienbesuchstour war.
Berlin - Cottbus mit dem Zug, nach Sachen runter und ab da im Zickzack wieder nach Berlin.
Los ging es bei 2 Grad und Graupel - ob das eine gute Idee war?
Definitv!
Ab Tag 3 gab es bestes Wetter und den einzigen Nachteil, dass man die ganzen langen Klamotten den Rest der Tour mitschleppen musste.

Auf Bilder der Tour müsst ihr leider verzichten. Das Handy war als Navi relativ umständlich zu erreichen.
Ab jetzt aber kein Problem mehr, durch bei Sonne kaum lesbares Display wurde es abgelöst.

- Kein Weg, der nicht zu fahren ist. Komoot ist echt krass drauf, was MTB-Routing angeht. Teilweise war Singletrail gleichzusetzen mit Gar-kein-Weg. Dazu ein paar Trialübungen und man kommt sogut wie überall durch. Aber insgesamt erfreulich wenig Asphalt 
- Die Trekgabel mit dem Gepäckträger ist super. Keine abartig langen oder gequetschten Bremsleitungen mehr.
- Das Getriebe ist genial. Hochschalten immer, runter mit ganz leichtem Druck rausnehmen.
- Übersetzung passt perfekt, wenn man nicht in den Bergen wohnt und eher durch Brandenburg, MV fährt.
- Riemen läuft genau wie in Erinnerung, Setup and forget.
- 29x3 geht ab wie Sau. Zumindest im Vergleich 26x4,8.
- Tubeless hält. Einmal alle zwei Wochen nachpumpen. (Das ist auch gut so. Ich hab erst ganz kurz vor der Tour gesehen, dass an der Hugofelge keine Prestaventile verbaut sind. Damit konnte ich meine Unterwegspumpe zu Hause lassen. Man muss auch mal Glück haben )

ToDo

- Fahrradcomputer mit Karte kaufen--> check
- Die Bremshebel von der nicht passenden Farbe befreien
- Auf langen Touren nicht so eitel sein und die Ergogriffe verbauen 
- Für vorn brauche ich einen neuen, etwas größeren Packsack, der Träger gibt es einfach her
- Gepäckträger/Taschen besorgen
- In jedes Gewinde ne Schraube ode nen Bildstopfen stecken
- Variostütze für Trails ohne Transport ausprobieren
- NIX
- Einfach nur fahren!

Huch, doch ne ganze Menge zu lesen...


----------



## Emerald287 (1. Mai 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> - Kein Weg, der nicht zu fahren ist. Komoot ist echt krass drauf, was MTB-Routing angeht. Teilweise war Singletrail gleichzusetzen mit Gar-kein-Weg. Dazu ein paar Trialübungen und man kommt sogut wie überall durch. Aber insgesamt erfreulich wenig Asphalt


Komoot ist aber auch so krass und weist eine geteerte Seitenstraße als Singeltrail aus , sry für OT. Komoot funktioniert aber sehr gut mit der PLanung über Gpsies und dann Tourimport in Komoot.


----------



## Frostfalke (1. Mai 2019)

Hausrunde am See heute:

Schau, da schläft jemand noch länger als ich! Wär hätte das gedacht .



 



 

Dafür waren die Gänse samt Nachwuchs schon wach. Näher bin ich leider nicht rangekommen, deshalb nicht ganz so gut die Qualität... .





Für solche Böden brauchts eben ein Kamel oder dicke Reifen .


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Mai 2019)

Heute Abend noch schnell das schöne Wetter genutzt da es ab morgen wieder schlecht werden soll..
Also nix wie raus bei der Tür 




Und ab in den Wald..




Und mit der Abendsonne im Gesicht wieder heimwärts..








lg
Kurt


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Mai 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heute Abend noch schnell das schöne Wetter genutzt da es ab morgen wieder schlecht werden soll..
> Also nix wie raus bei der Tür
> 
> 
> ...



Also unabhängig von den tollen Fotos finde ich die Farbe und Zusammenstellung des Orbea echt schnicke. Schaut man immer wieder gern an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (3. Mai 2019)

Danke.. freut mich sehr.. 
lg
Kurt


----------



## CC. (3. Mai 2019)

mehr


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also unabhängig von den tollen Fotos finde ich die Farbe und Zusammenstellung des Orbea echt schnicke. Schaut man immer wieder gern an!



Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung - schickes Teil hast Du Dir  da aufgebaut @digi-foto.at


----------



## Frostfalke (5. Mai 2019)

Heute leider mit Handy, weil der Akku in der Camera leer war *brummel* *erst auf dem Trail gemerkt* .

Ansonsten stand heute Frühlings-Trailpflege auf dem Programm. 3 tote, umgefallene Bäume in Gemeinschaftsarbeit mit der Kettensäge zerlegt .










Danach gings bei Sonnenschein spielen in den Schlamm .


----------



## DerHackbart (5. Mai 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Heute leider mit Handy, weil der Akku in der Camera leer war *brummel* *erst auf dem Trial gemerkt* .
> 
> Ansonsten stand heute Frühlings-Trailpflege auf dem Programm. 3 tote, umgefallene Bäume in Gemeinschaftsarbeit mit der Kettensäge zerlegt .
> 
> ...



Warum fährst du denn mit dem Semi Fat Bike wenn dein Mitfahrer mit dem Crosser unterwegs ist? Du hast dir doch auch grad sowas in die Richtung aufgebaut...


----------



## Frostfalke (5. Mai 2019)

Weil das Gravelbike Straßenreifen drauf hat. Wenn wir Gelände fahren, nehme ich das MTB. Fahren wir Straße, dann nehme ich das Gravelbike. Paul fährt nur Crosser. Der wechselt nie .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Mai 2019)

Heute das Scott mal kurz raus geholt bevor es einstaubt...


----------



## Frostfalke (5. Mai 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute das Scott mal kurz raus geholt bevor es einstaubt...
> Anhang anzeigen 858925



Krasses Foto. Hast Du das nachbearbeitet oder ist das so aus der Kamera gekommen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Mai 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Krasses Foto. Hast Du das nachbearbeitet oder ist das so aus der Kamera gekommen?



Ist meine neue Handyknipse, macht ganz brauchbare Fotos


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (8. Mai 2019)

Kleine Hausrunde im Lieblingswetter meiner Reifen. Ohne Foto: meine Hausrunde endet mit einem richtig steilen Wurzeltrail und ich bin ihn heute trotz Nässe
zum ersten Mal hochgekommen! Dieses Glücksgefühl ist einfach unbezahlbar!


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Mai 2019)

Mittagspausenrunde. Wenn nichts mehr geht, geht man Biken!

Road to Bärlauch 





Der Winterbaum im Sommer



 



 
Ich liebe die Blüten im Frühling!


----------



## CC. (10. Mai 2019)

Immer die mit den dicken Reifen


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Mai 2019)

Da heute der Haustrail aufgrund des starken Regens letzte Nacht teilweise unter Wasser stand... 



 

Habe ich mich mit Werkzeug bewaffnet... 



 


und der Trailpflege gewidmet:




 

Bis ich dann auf den Endgegner getroffen bin... 



 

Für den war das Beilchen eine Nummer zu klein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Bis ich dann auf den Endgegner getroffen bin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit Geduld und Spucke geht das


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Mai 2019)

Kleine Runde mit dem Commando bei viel Sonne & Wind.....


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2019)

Im Chlorophyll-Rausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (18. Mai 2019)

Unterwegs in Thüringen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Mai 2019)

Unterwegs in Thüringen.[/QUOTE]

Ich habe Dich gesehen und wiedererkannt...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2019)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Mai 2019)




----------



## CC. (24. Mai 2019)

Was für ein Tag. Schneegrenze ist aber immer noch auf ~1500m
Plusser-Paradies:









Der Trail ins Nichts  Aber mit Aussicht bis zum Alpenhauptkamm.


----------



## CC. (25. Mai 2019)

Da (und ff.) gibts noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## sigma7 (30. Mai 2019)

Unterwegs im Lipper Bergland...


----------



## bikebecker (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Zwei Halbfette und ein Dreiviertelfettes im Taunus.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Lipper Bergland...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 868576


Ist das das Krampus vom Bergschreck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (31. Mai 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das das Krampus vom Bergschreck?


Das war das Krampus vom Schrecken der Berge...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Mai 2019)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2019)

Spoiler....
mehr wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## CC. (31. Mai 2019)

Da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2019)

Kleine Bikepacking Vatertags Tour durch die Vorderpfalz zum Donnersberg und durch den nördlichen Pfälzerwald zurück
Start Mittwoch später Nachmittag, zuerst durch die Wingert der Vorderpfalz







dann bei Grünstadt durch Wiesen zum ersten Übernachtungspunkt mit Blick auf das Ziel Donnersberg
















Am nächsten Tag durch eine wechselnde Wald & Wiesenlandschaft immer irgendwelchen markierten Wanderwegen weiter Richtung Donnersberg geradelt, wo dann auch wieder Trails auf mich und das H-3 warteten.






Tagesziel Aussichtspunkt Adlerbogen erreicht und ein passendes Fleckchen fürs Nachtlager gefunden













Freitag ging es dann einmal über den Berg und drumrum wieder in Richtung Süden zum Pfälzerwald
Nicht ohne ein paar schöne Trails mitzunehmen. Leider haben alle Hütten nur Feiertags, SA + SO geöffnet, aber ein hungriger und durstiger Pfälzer findet immer was 









dann ging es erst wieder durch Feld, Wald und Wiesen, vorbei an geschichtsträchtigen Plätzen entlang des europäischen Fernwanderweg No.8






über ein paar schöne Pfade ginge es zum Tagesziel, ein schönes Plätzchen im SIS Land 




























zurück ging es dann über Hometrails, nicht ohne noch schnell auf Lambertskreuz ein paar Kalorien aufzufüllen.
Fazit: schee wars !


----------



## Burba (2. Juni 2019)

Magdeburger Umland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Kleine Bikepacking Vatertags Tour durch die Vorderpfalz zum Donnersberg und durch den nördlichen Pfälzerwald zurück
> Start Mittwoch später Nachmittag, zuerst durch die Wingert der Vorderpfalz
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich nächstes Jahr mit??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Darf ich nächstes Jahr mit??


kann man mal ins Auge fassen


----------



## hello2dalle (2. Juni 2019)

Grüße aus Finale Ligure


----------



## Luftzeit (4. Juni 2019)

Kanada-Feeling an einem der zahlreichen hübschen Seen in Oberbayern.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Juni 2019)

Bisschen durch die Gegend geplussed mit @IMSword

Die TraxFatty auf dem Fuse kommen in natura brutal groß daher


----------



## DerHackbart (7. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ich an meinem Fuse jetzt doch auch noch Bremsen und Schaltung umgebaut habe war ich heute Mal die umliegenden Trails besuchen.


----------



## CC. (7. Juni 2019)

Wie tut jetzt die Schaltung?


----------



## DerHackbart (7. Juni 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Wie tut jetzt die Schaltung?



Vom zweiten aufs dritte Ritzel (von oben) will's einfach nicht Schalten. Da sind dann zwei Klicks und damit zwei Gänge nötig. Alles andere läuft prima.
Schön knackig und direkt, Schalten mit geringer Daumenkraft aber trotzdem gute Rückmeldung.

Am Loki hatte ich ja kurz eine 11fach SLX. Vom Schaltgefühl sind das Welten. Im Vergleich habe ich die SLX als richtig matschig (Gefühl im Trigger, Gangwechsel haben gepasst) in Erinnerung.


----------



## blubboo (7. Juni 2019)

Interessant die Sunrace Kombi 
An meinem Starren Felt fahre ich eine 1x10 Deore und muss sagen die funktioniert von allen meinen Rädern am besten. 

Ich war heute nach zwei Wochen Zwangspause auch wieder unterwegs. 




 

 

 

 

 

 

Länderdreieck Tschechien-Sachsen-Bayern


----------



## Tony- (7. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich war ein 29er Tourenfully fürs Flache geplannt, als Semifat fährt sich der VXS auch zuemlich gut. Was mir besonders gut gefällt ist, dass das Hinterrad beim Treten jenseits 25km/h nicht anfängt zu hüpfen / wippen wie beim Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Vom zweiten aufs dritte Ritzel (von oben) will's einfach nicht Schalten. Da sind dann zwei Klicks und damit zwei Gänge nötig. Alles andere läuft prima.
> Schön knackig und direkt, Schalten mit geringer Daumenkraft aber trotzdem gute Rückmeldung.
> 
> Am Loki hatte ich ja kurz eine 11fach SLX. Vom Schaltgefühl sind das Welten. Im Vergleich habe ich die SLX als richtig matschig (Gefühl im Trigger, Gangwechsel haben gepasst) in Erinnerung.


Also läuft das auch mit dem sram Hebel? Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## DerHackbart (8. Juni 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also läuft das auch mit dem sram Hebel? Werde ich auch mal testen.



Ja, läuft absolut problemlos.


----------



## gruenspecht (8. Juni 2019)




----------



## Frostfalke (9. Juni 2019)

Nach langer Krankheit heute mal wieder eine Minirunde am See... . 14 Tage Bett und die Muskeln zittern nach 1h Radfahren... krass...


----------



## CC. (9. Juni 2019)

Hab letztens auf dem Trail dort einen Bremsbelag gefunden. War dummerweise mein Eigener: Halteschraube verloren, Bremsbelag rausgehüpft, den Griff ins Leere gezogen und dann ein ganz langes Gesicht gemacht. Ist aber alles gut gegangen 
Da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2019)

letzte Woche noch Bike Packing Esel
heute die Bike Republik erobert....



nur andere Reifen aufgezogen
und fürs Ballern ist auch noch was mit mehr Federweg dabei


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Nach langer Krankheit heute mal wieder eine Minirunde am See... . 14 Tage Bett und die Muskeln zittern nach 1h Radfahren... krass...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 871870



Von mir kommen wohl jetzt erstmal keine Fotos mehr in den nächsten Wochen. Heute bei der ersten richtigen Trainingseinheit in ein Loch gefahren übern Lenker gegangen und das Handgelenk gebrochen . Irgendwie nicht mein Monat .


----------



## Burba (11. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Von mir kommen wohl jetzt erstmal keine Fotos mehr in den nächsten Wochen. Heute bei der ersten richtigen Trainingseinheit in ein Loch gefahren übern Lenker gegangen und das Handgelenk gebrochen . Irgendwie nicht mein Monat .


Oh Sch.....
Gute Besserung


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. Juni 2019)

Ojeh... alles gute das das schnell wieder wird...
lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. Juni 2019)

Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung !


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Von mir kommen wohl jetzt erstmal keine Fotos mehr in den nächsten Wochen. Heute bei der ersten richtigen Trainingseinheit in ein Loch gefahren übern Lenker gegangen und das Handgelenk gebrochen . Irgendwie nicht mein Monat .



Übel... Gute Besserung!


----------



## Speedhub83 (16. Juni 2019)

Beste Grüße aus Elbas Süden!


----------



## 601 (21. Juni 2019)

Brückentag...


----------



## lucie (21. Juni 2019)

Wo issn da 'ne Brücke?


----------



## versteher (21. Juni 2019)

Also ich kann sie erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Juni 2019)

...ach die an der Gabel...

Genial, dann haben Biker ja quasi jeden Tag einen Brückentag.


----------



## 601 (21. Juni 2019)

Captain Kirk hat immer Brückentag...


----------



## skaster (22. Juni 2019)

Bevor es nächste Woche 40° wird schon mal nach Wasser gesucht.

Zu wenig:





zu grün:





grade richtig:


----------



## Woppes (23. Juni 2019)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Juni 2019)

Paar Eindrücke vom diesjährigen Navad1000. Bericht, falls Interesse, gibts im Fred zu GODZILLA ab hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/godzilla-titanium-29-plus-hardtail.882937/post-15955709


----------



## gruenspecht (24. Juni 2019)

Sigltrek Pod Smrkem


----------



## CC. (29. Juni 2019)

Karwendel ist wieder schneefrei *froi

Da gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. Juli 2019)

So heute war's mit nicht mal ganz 30° echt erträglich bei der kleinen Feierabendrunde 





lg
Kurt


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2019)

Da gibts noch Freitagsbilder.


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Juli 2019)

Heute hatte ich wieder Besuch von der Insel, @Vegeta2205 hat sich für eine Tour in Richtung Strand angemeldet ....






somit ging's abseits befahrener Straßen, hier am Mühlenfließ, in Richtung Heiligendamm und Börgerende.





Pause an der Jemnitzschleuse und weiter auf der Steilküste nach Börgerende.













Vorbei am letzten B-Turm des Grenzbrigade K in Börgerende ....





weiter über Nienhagen, Elmenhorst nach Warnemünde.





Anfangs wabbelte noch der Nebel von der Ostsee ins Land ....





und vom Wasser war nicht viel zu sehen.





In Warnemünde war dann herrlichstes Sommerwetter, der Strand und die Wege rings rum leider immer dichter bevölkert aber ein Abstecher zum Passagierkai mit Blick auf die AIDAdiva durfte nicht fehlen.


----------



## -zor- (14. Juli 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich wieder Besuch von der Insel, @Vegeta2205 hat sich für eine Tour in Richtung Strand angemeldet ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 884576
> 
> ...



schön bei Euch!!! 


... gestern mal die Krampe benutzt:


----------



## doedsmaskinen (16. Juli 2019)

paar bilder von bikepacking trans germany. Aufgrund des hohen Anteils von befetigten wegen bin ich 2.8er g one gefahren und die Reifenwahl war perfekt.


----------



## CC. (19. Juli 2019)

Rumpel-Flow in der Hitze der Latschengasse


----------



## sigma7 (20. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (1/7): Oberstdorf (810 m) > Schrofenpass (1688 m) > Lech (1444 m) > Freiburger Hütte am Rauen Joch (1931 m) > Dalaas (850 m)


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juli 2019)

Keine einfache Aufgabe danach zu posten, aber ich machs trotzdem 
Nur n bisschen rumrollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich das hier so sehe, bin ich so neidisch... schon 6 Wochen Zwangspause - und der Bikeurlaub wird jetzt ein Wanderurlaub . Aber in 15 Tagen bekomme ich hoffentlich wieder die Freigabe, aufs Bike zu steigen. Wenigstens ist der Gips jetzt ab... .


----------



## CC. (21. Juli 2019)

Sei geduldig! Das wird schon wieder.
Und alles Gute!


----------



## sigma7 (21. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (2/7): Dalaas (850 m) > Kristberg (1479 m) > Silbertal (1190 m) > Winterjöchle (1945 m) > Schönverwall > Heilbronner Hütte (2308 m) > Paznaun > Galtür (1580 m)


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Juli 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> paar bilder von bikepacking trans germany. Aufgrund des hohen Anteils von befetigten wegen bin ich 2.8er g one gefahren und die Reifenwahl war perfekt.


Was ist denn das für ein schicker Rahmen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Juli 2019)

Abendliche Runde mit dem Vantage


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juli 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Joe Route (2/7): Dalaas (850 m) > Kristberg (1479 m) > Silbertal (1190 m) > Winterjöchle (1945 m) > Schönverwall > Heilbronner Hütte (2308 m) > Paznaun > Galtür (1580 m)
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887799



du und ein Rad mit Kettenschaltung? das bring ich gerade überhaupt nicht zusammen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (22. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (3/7): Galtür (1580 m) > Ischgl > Heidelberger Hütte > Fimberpass (2608 m) > Sur En (1112 m) > Val d'Uina > Sesvennahütte (2256 m) > Schlinig (1738 m) > Glurns (907 m) > Prad am Stilfser Joch (915 m)


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juli 2019)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein schicker Rahmen?



den habe ich gebaut. danke. der funky hinterbau resultiert aus folgendem konzept: 420mm kettenstreben, 3.8" reifen möglich, normale mtb kurber (nix fatbike). muss mal vernünftige bilder machen


----------



## -zor- (23. Juli 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ... muss mal vernünftige bilder machen



definitiv


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> muss mal vernünftige bilder machen


Bau lieber noch einen Zweiten


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juli 2019)

Als ob es erst zwei wären


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Als ob es erst zwei wären


Bau lieber noch einen n-ten für mich?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juli 2019)

Ich ändere gerade meine löttechnik und muss jetzt nochmal etwas für einen langzeittest bauen. Frag nächstes Jahr nochmal. Bis dato läuft alles im Prototypen rahmen


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Juli 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> den habe ich gebaut. danke. der funky hinterbau resultiert aus folgendem konzept: 420mm kettenstreben, 3.8" reifen möglich, normale mtb kurber (nix fatbike). muss mal vernünftige bilder machen


Da bin ich aber echt noch mehr gespannt auf die Bilder!


----------



## sigma7 (23. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (4/7): Prad am Stilfser Joch (915 m) > Stilfs > Furkelhütte (2153 m) > Trafoi (1543 m) >  Stilfser Joch (2757 m)


----------



## sigma7 (24. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (5/7): Stilfser Joch (2757 m) > Dreisprachenspitze (2843 m) > Umbrailpass (2501 m) > Bocchetta di Forcola (2768 m) > Bocchetta di Pedenolo > Bormio (1225 m) > Santa Caterina (1738 m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (24. Juli 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## sigma7 (25. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (6/7): Santa Caterina (1738 m) > Passo di Gavia (2621 m) > Pezzo (1565 m) > Forcellina Montozzo (2613 m) > Lago di Pian Palu > Val di Sole > Dimaro (767 m)


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2019)

Farbenfroh durchs Unterholz


----------



## sigma7 (26. Juli 2019)

Joe Route (7/7): Dimaro (767 m) > Madonna di Campiglio (1702 m) > Val Agola (1200 m) > Passo Bregn l'Ors (1836 m) > Stenico > Ponte Arche (400 m) > Passo di Ballino (763 m) > Riva (66 m)


----------



## 601 (26. Juli 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Farbenfroh durchs Unterholz



Und farblos durch die Berge  




Maira-Stura-Kammstraße


----------



## sigma7 (27. Juli 2019)

Nach Hause (1/2): Riva del Garda (66 m) > Passo San Giovanni (287 m) > Rovereto > Bozen > Meran > St. Leonhard in Passeier > Walten (1185 m)


----------



## sigma7 (28. Juli 2019)

Nach Hause (2/2): Walten (1185 m) > Jaufenpass (2094 m) > Sterzing (950 m) > Brenner (1370 m) > Mittenwald (923 m) > Walchensee (800 m) > Kesselberg (858 m) > P. (605 m)

Vom Brenner bis Mittenwald habe ich die Bahn genommen; ab Mittenwald durfte ich ausgiebig duschen...


----------



## Woppes (28. Juli 2019)

Die Bilder oben sind bei uns am Samstag in einer ehemaligen Tongrube, die bei uns den Namen blaue Lagune trägt, entstanden. Ist jetzt aber nur noch ein schwarzer, fauliger Tümpel...

So sah‘s noch vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aus...


----------



## skaster (29. Juli 2019)

Woppes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 890706Anhang anzeigen 890707
> Die Bilder oben sind bei uns am Samstag in einer ehemaligen Tongrube, die bei uns den Namen blaue Lagune trägt, entstanden. Ist jetzt aber nur noch ein schwarzer, fauliger Tümpel...
> 
> So sah‘s noch vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aus...
> Anhang anzeigen 890712Anhang anzeigen 890708


Vor 1 1/2 Jahren war es deutlich fatter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (29. Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus den Seealpen (und angrenzende Gebiete)


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (29. Juli 2019)

OK, man sieht jetzt nicht viel von den Rädern  - aber das kleine Rote im Hintergrund ist die Sonne, die gerade so eben über den Horizont linst...


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Juli 2019)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit Euren Super Reisebildern mithalten , aber wenigstens durfte mein B+ Heute auch mal wieder Bergluft schnuppern

Ausflug in die Bikerepublik Sölden


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Juli 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus den Seealpen (und angrenzende Gebiete)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 890979Anhang anzeigen 890980Anhang anzeigen 890981Anhang anzeigen 890982Anhang anzeigen 890983Anhang anzeigen 890984Anhang anzeigen 890985Anhang anzeigen 890986Anhang anzeigen 890987Anhang anzeigen 890988Anhang anzeigen 890989



Sieht mir nach Asietta Kammstrasse aus


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juli 2019)

.... war übrigens mein erster (spontan) Overnighter von Sonnenuntergang





bis Sonnenaufgang (s.o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2019)




----------



## 601 (30. Juli 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach Asietta Kammstrasse aus



Jetzt musste ich doch mal nachschauen, da ich die Bezeichnung nicht kannte:
Ich war etwas weiter südlich auf der Strada dei Cannoni unterwegs. Das ist die Kammstraße zwischen Varaita- und Maira-Tal.

Beachtlich, wie viele Wege dort für den Autoverkehr freigegeben sind. Als an mir ein Rally-Buggy, ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, mit mindestens 80 km/h vorbei fuhr, fand ich das dann doch etwas übertrieben. Viel Platz war da nicht mehr für mich...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich doch mal nachschauen, da ich die Bezeichnung nicht kannte:
> Ich war etwas weiter südlich auf der Strada dei Cannoni unterwegs. Das ist die Kammstraße zwischen Varaita- und Maira-Tal.
> 
> Beachtlich, wie viele Wege dort für den Autoverkehr freigegeben sind. Als an mir ein Rally-Buggy, ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, mit mindestens 80 km/h vorbei fuhr, fand ich das dann doch etwas übertrieben. Viel Platz war da für mich nicht mehr...



Ah o.K. 
Früher waren wir öfter mal in der genialen Gegend.
Von den Flußtälern Varaita , Maira , Stura und dem Susatal aus gehen Unzählige tolle Strecken auf die Bergketten und Befestigungsanlagen rund herum  
Die Ligurische Grenzkamm Höhenstraße ist auch nicht weit weg


----------



## 601 (30. Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Maira-Stura-Kammstraße incl. Umgebung


----------



## CC. (1. August 2019)




----------



## CC. (2. August 2019)

Weil's grad so schön war:





Da gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## CC. (3. August 2019)

Steht als Foto des Tages zur Auswahl. Also wem's gefällt, kann da mal draufklicken.


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2019)

PLUS Runde mit dem Wednesday ....





.... in der Regel für den täglichen Arbeitsweg durfte es diesmal auch mal in den Wald. 





















Aus der Nähe betrachtet sieht der Wednesday Rahmen schon arg abgerockt aus . Ich glaube, da muss ich in nächster Zeit mal was unternehmen.


----------



## 601 (3. August 2019)

Wenn man sich vom Wetter nicht abhalten lässt (teilweise Starkregen), kann man beeindruckende Lichtverhältnisse erleben. Hier bei meiner heutigen Bike & Hike Tour zum Juifen


----------



## CC. (4. August 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Steht als Foto des Tages zur Auswahl. Also wem's gefällt, kann da mal draufklicken.


Danke fürs Voting. Hat geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquadody (5. August 2019)

Ich habe mein Bike ins schöne Dänemark in die Gegend rund um Søndervig verschleppt.  Viele Höhenmter gibt es hier nicht zu sammeln aber die paar(immerhin 55hm auf 30km) zählen dann dank sandigem Untergrund doppelt


----------



## Woppes (9. August 2019)

Zuerst a bisserl an den Seen und am fluß entlang...










Danach noch 2 Berge (Hügel) erklommen...










...und danach noch belohnt...


----------



## Frostfalke (11. August 2019)

So, 9 Wochen im Land und gestern bei den Schwiegereltern das erste Mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen! Juhuuuu. Der linke Arm ist zwar noch Spargel, aber für eine kleine Runde mit Junior hats gereicht . Gott sei Dank! 8 Wochen Autofahren statt Biken ist echt die absolute Höchststrafe!


----------



## CC. (18. August 2019)

Heute war wieder ... Rumpel-Zeit 









Die Plusser sind wie dafür gemacht 

Und noch ein Blick auf Deutschlands höchsten Spitz:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. August 2019)

Ich kann euch auch ein schönes Bild vom diesjährigen Navad1000 zeigen. Überlege noch, ob es mein Lieblingsbild ist... 

Falls es interessiert, und noch nicht gesehen, in meinem Fred GODZILLA ist die Hysterie dazu


----------



## Burba (20. August 2019)

es herbstet...


----------



## the donkey (20. August 2019)

Im schönen Ötztal


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2019)

Mit 29+ auf den Lägern. Rechts im Hintergrund der Zürichsee.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. August 2019)

Täglicher Arbeitsweg, heute mal starr und auf großen Rädern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. August 2019)




----------



## Ptrr (25. August 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2019)

@doedsmaskinen  und @Ptrr 

Ihr fahrt beide den G-One - wie macht der sich bei Nässe? Generell? Zufrieden?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## doedsmaskinen (25. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @doedsmaskinen  und @Ptrr
> 
> Ihr fahrt beide den G-One - wie macht der sich bei Nässe? Generell? Zufrieden?
> 
> Danke für Antwort


Habe keinerlei Probleme hier in Brandenburg


----------



## Ptrr (25. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @doedsmaskinen  und @Ptrr
> 
> Ihr fahrt beide den G-One - wie macht der sich bei Nässe? Generell? Zufrieden?
> 
> Danke für Antwort



Mein Bild ist aus dem letzten Jahr und ich hatte die G-One auf einem Zweit-Laufradsatz, wenn ich mit der Familie unterwegs war, sprich - Waldautobahn, Schotter- und Asphalt-Strecken. Alles immer bei Trockenheit, da funktionieren auch leichte Trails gut.
Bei Nässe bin ich sie nie gefahren und kann dazu leider nichts sagen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Reifen für erwähnten Zweck/Bedingungen eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2019)

... erste Testrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2019)

Danke für Antworten


----------



## bikebecker (25. August 2019)

Hallo 
Mal wieder auf dem Altkönig. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @doedsmaskinen  und @Ptrr
> 
> Ihr fahrt beide den G-One - wie macht der sich bei Nässe? Generell? Zufrieden?
> 
> Danke für Antwort



Ich auch, 50mm. Aber ehrlich nur beim Graveln und in der City. Da bin ich bei Wasser von oben aber sehr defensiv. Nicht weil der Reifen das nicht abkann, sondern weil das Umfeld meist bei Regen nicht brauchbar agiert.
Für Kriegsgebiet egal welcher Form --> Surly Knaard 3.0. Damit bin ich bis jetz überall durchgekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2019)

hmmmh - der hat von allem Zuviel: zuviel Gewicht, zuviel Geld 

Wir suchen was leichtes, leicht rollendes für Wald und Wiese, soll aber auch bei Gatsch noch gut funktionieren - ich weiss, alles geht nicht


----------



## CC. (25. August 2019)

.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. August 2019)

Kleine Hitzerunde in L. E. Bei den Temperaturen hat man wenigstens eine königliche Ausrede dafür, das Techniktraining zu unterbrechen und Fotos zu machen .


----------



## frifjell (31. August 2019)

Anfang Juni in den Chiemgauer Alpen (nahe Kampenwand und Hochplatte)


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2019)

Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen noch einmal am See genießen!


----------



## HAT (3. September 2019)

Krampus


----------



## CC. (14. September 2019)

Niemand mehr unterwegs?




Plussers Paradise 

Da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (14. September 2019)

Unterwegs in Brandenburg





Wer fett fährt, der darf auch fett essen!


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. September 2019)

Vinschgau mit fast keinem WLAN 





















Einfach Geil hier , der Schnee vom ersten Tag ist auch schon lange wieder weg .


----------



## CC. (15. September 2019)

CC. schrieb:


>


Das Bild steht wieder zur Wahl des Foto des Tages. Also wer es mag....


----------



## bikebecker (15. September 2019)

Hallo 
Auf dem Limes im Taunus. 



Im Frühjahr war hier noch dichter Wald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## elbstone (15. September 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf dem Limes im Taunus.
> Anhang anzeigen 910229
> Im Frühjahr war hier noch dichter Wald.
> ...



Borkenkäfer oder Sturmschaden?


----------



## bikebecker (15. September 2019)

Die Trockenheit, warscheinlich auch Borkenkäfer.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Die Trockenheit, warscheinlich auch Borkenkäfer.


eher der Forst, der um die Vermarktung seiner Hölzer fürchtet wenn der Borkenkäfer (angeblich) drinnen ist. 
Wären die Wälder naturbelassener, würde der Wald auch besser mit der Trockenheit und dem Käfer klar kommen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. September 2019)

Und noch ein paar Bildchen aus meiner zweiten Heimat  (  Vinschgau ) 















Herrliche Tour bei Meran über die Stoanernen Manderln


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2019)

und dann der 2er Weg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (17. September 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> und dann der 2er Weg runter.



Genau


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. September 2019)

Heute über Schartlkamm - 17er - Aigentrail 















Puh , jetzt hab ich mir aber das ein oder andere Bierchen Verdient


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. September 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute über Schartlkamm - 17er - Aigentrail
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911175Anhang anzeigen 911180Anhang anzeigen 911181Anhang anzeigen 911182Anhang anzeigen 911183Anhang anzeigen 911184
> 
> Puh , jetzt hab ich mir aber das ein oder andere Bierchen Verdient


Allerdings
Prost


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute über Schartlkamm - 17er - Aigentrail
> 
> Puh , jetzt hab ich mir aber das ein oder andere Bierchen Verdient



Ja, so 4-5 Bier hast du dir verdient.

zwischen 17er und Aigentrail kann man noch den Holy Hanson abreiten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. September 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ja, so 4-5 Bier hast du dir verdient.
> 
> zwischen 17er und Aigentrail kann man noch den Holy Hanson abreiten.



Den Holy sind wir schon am Samstag nach der Göflaner Alm gefahren , deswegen sind wir Heute den 17er bis runter zum Aigentrail


----------



## DerHackbart (19. September 2019)

Anfahrt nach Serfaus. Ab morgen geht's in den Bikepark und auf die Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (19. September 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 911994
> 
> Anfahrt nach Serfaus. Ab morgen geht's in den Bikepark und auf die Trails.



Viel Spaß ,
Da bist Du ja gar nicht so weit weg von uns im Vinschgau


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. September 2019)

Eigentlich wollten wir Heute den Propaintrail fahren , aber erstens
Ist der Panoramatreil von St .Martin immer noch wegen einer Mure gesperrt und als wir die normale Zufahrt hinauf geradelt sind war diese etwa ab der Hälfte auch wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt  also konnten wir nur das untere Stück fahren.Das heißt , in Schlanders gab es statt einem nun auf einmal zwei Bier


----------



## DerHackbart (20. September 2019)

Heute stand mein allererster Bikepark Besuch an.

Ich war mit dem Fuse im Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis unterwegs. Genauer gesagt auf den blauen Strecken.

Es hat ziemlich Laune gemacht.    

Da die Strecken direkt am Lift enden bin ich in 4 Stunden knapp 30 Km bergab gefahren.

Danach ging allerdings nix mehr. Die Hände tun weh und die Beine sind zu - den Bremswellen sei Dank. Die waren nämlich vor jeder Kurve extrem ausgeprägt.

Viele Bilder, und vor allem schöne, habe ich zwar nicht, aber sharing is caring...


























Morgen geht es dann auf die Trails.
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den roten Frommestrail. 9km Länge und 1000 Tiefenmeter klingen vielversprechend.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. September 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Heute stand mein allererster Bikepark Besuch an.
> 
> Ich war mit dem Fuse im Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis unterwegs. Genauer gesagt auf den blauen Strecken.
> 
> ...



Frommes ist klasse , der ist sehr Abwechslungsreich , freu Dich drauf


----------



## DerHackbart (20. September 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Frommes ist klasse , der ist sehr Abwechslungsreich , freu Dich drauf


Mach ich!
Werde mich in Serfaus am högtrail warmfahren und dann rüber nach Fiss auf den Frommes.


----------



## CC. (21. September 2019)

Karwendel bis zum Abwinken 













#futureforfreeridefriday


----------



## DerHackbart (21. September 2019)

Heute war ein Tag mit vielen Höhen und Tiefen(Metern)...

Nachdem der Familienrat beschlossen hatte am Vormittag eine Wanderung für den Zwerg zu machen blieb erst ab Mittag Zeit zum Biken.
Da die Wanderung dem 3 jährigen aber zu lang dauerte und er zwischendrin zickig wurde, kam ich erst um 13:30 Uhr aufs Bike. Strammer Zeitplan wenn ich auf zwei Seiten des Berges fahren wollte.

Also rauf aufs Rad und von Fiss nach Serfaus gekurbelt. Auf den wenigen Transferkilometern fiel mir auf, dass meine vordere Bremsscheibe klingelte. Nervig.

Also in Serfaus, zufällig vor einem Rad Verleih, gestoppt und dem Problem auf den Grund gegangen. Ein großer Fehler wie sich herausstellen sollte.

Nachdem das Rad auf dem Kopf stand, zeigte sich, dass ein Kolben der VR Bremse fest war. Bis dahin zu kommen war schon spaßig genug, da ich natürlich keine Zange hatte um den Splint der Belagsicherung zu begradigen.
Als dies geschafft war und ich den Kolben gängig machen wollte, hatte ich keinen Druckpunkt mehr an der VR Bremse. Prima... Meine Laune tendierte gegen null.





Ein freundlicher Techniker des Bikeshops neben dem ich stand erkannte wohl meine Notlage und bat mir an, gemeinsam Mal in der Werkstatt zu schauen.
Gesagt getan.
Kolben gangbar gemacht, Bremse entlüftet.
Gegen ein üppiges Trinkgeld verließ ich den Laden. Leider war zwischenzeitlich kurz vor 15 Uhr.

Den Frommestrail konnte ich mir zeitlich abschminken, da die letzte Bahn um 16:00 gen Gipfel ging.

Ich habe dann trotzdem noch das Beste aus der verbliebenen Zeit gemacht und bin bis Liftschluss den blauen Högtrail gefahren.





Der war auch ganz spaßig, allerdings hatte ich an vielen Stellen das Gefühl, dass durch die flach gebauten Kurven absichtlich Geschwindigkeit aus der Strecke genommen wurde. Das tat dem Flow an vielen Stellen nicht gut.

Für das HT aber allemal ausreichend und meine Unterarme sind auch ziemlich hinüber.   

Zum Abschied noch ein schönes Kitschbild vom Högsee...


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. September 2019)

So ,dann werde ich mal ein paar einfache Bildchen von unserer Heutigen Madritschjochtour hier rein stellen   



























So ein geiles Wetter


----------



## CC. (28. September 2019)

Ein bißchen Fön, ein bißchen Inversion





ein bißchen Tragen





ein bißchen Latschenrinne





ein bißchen batzig und ziemlich verwinkelt





Da gibts noch Bilder.


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2019)

Sunshine-biking am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xquitz (29. September 2019)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Oktober 2019)




----------



## blubboo (6. Oktober 2019)

Morgenrunde mit dem Dartmoor. 
Langsam wird es Zeit die Winterreifen aufzuziehen, es ist sehr matschig im Wald.


----------



## DerHackbart (6. Oktober 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Morgenrunde mit dem Dartmoor.
> Langsam wird es Zeit die Winterreifen aufzuziehen, es ist sehr matschig im Wald.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 919434Anhang anzeigen 919435Anhang anzeigen 919436Anhang anzeigen 919437Anhang anzeigen 919438Anhang anzeigen 919439



Tolle Bilder!


----------



## versteher (6. Oktober 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!


Stimmt!


----------



## ONE78 (6. Oktober 2019)




----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2019)

letzte Woche am Gardasee bei Arco und endlich mal die Knipse dabei gehabt...


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Oktober 2019)

sehr sehr eigenes Gefährt Flo


----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sehr sehr eigenes Gefährt Flo


war eine  längere Entscheidungsphase, die aber voll aufgegangen ist...








Fährt sich deutliche agiler und trotzdem stabiler als mein Krampus. Mal schauen, ob der nun der Nachfolger vom SSP-Monkey wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (10. Oktober 2019)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 921069



 das ist mal richtig lecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Oktober 2019)

Nightride mit @IMSword, war wie immer genial


----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2019)




----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2019)

Mega...


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2019)

Achtung Bilderflut 

Das schöne Wetter für einen kurzen Ausflug und Materialtest genutzt.

So gepackt gings los





Durchaus trailtauglich









wirklich geniales Wetter





am Wegesrand






kurze Pause muss sein










die Schatten werden länger





angesehen und für gut befunden





der Mond geht auf





kurzer Dröpelregen - alles dicht





morgens









und Frühstück - nicht schlecht auf einer Zeltwiese





Eine superschöne Tour bei bestem Wetter (ok, ein bisschen windig  ) - Ausrüstung taugt und bleibt


----------



## blubboo (13. Oktober 2019)

Sieht toll aus, danke fürs teilen.   

Ich war auch unterwegs und habe die "Winterbereifung" getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Oktober 2019)

Spätsommer. Oben.













Da gibts noch ein paar.


----------



## gruenspecht (16. Oktober 2019)

Herbst in Thüringen.


----------



## StevieWander (17. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal Herbst in Thüringen - entlang der Abbruchkante der Reinsberge.


----------



## Speedhub83 (17. Oktober 2019)

StevieWander schrieb:


> Nochmal Herbst in Thüringen - entlang der Abbruchkante der Reinsberge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 924983Anhang anzeigen 924984Anhang anzeigen 924985Anhang anzeigen 924986



Das sieht mir ja nach einem extrem attraktiven Bike-Revier aus!


----------



## blubboo (18. Oktober 2019)

Semifett unterwegs bei bestem Sauwetter... 

Gestartet bei bestem Wetter und mit frischen Winterpellen - Maxxis High Roller 2.8 




Ging es erstmal die Hometrails entlang - Reaction TM in Action 






Und dann kam der Regen... 
Ein 29er hat sich auch eingeschlichen. 







Die Verpflegung passt. 





Das Wetter nicht wirklich. 





Wind gab es auch





Er war schlauer





Zum Schluss gab es ein Happyend in Böhmen


----------



## CC. (19. Oktober 2019)

Spätsommer. Weiter oben.
Bilderflut.




















Steingarten ist Plusser-Paradies 












Da gibts noch ein paar.


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Bilderflut.


----------



## blubboo (19. Oktober 2019)

Nach nass und plüschig gab es heute trocken und hart.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Oktober 2019)

Nach einer Woche mit furchtbar versautem Wetter   in der böhmischen Schweiz ...





(Blick von der Schäferwand auf die Elbe und Děčín)

endlich wieder eine Runde bei gemütlichen Wetter in heimischen Gefilden.





Mit optimalen Bedingungen. Viel Modder ....





.... soliden Unterstellmöglichkeiten bei diversen Regenschauern ....









und ein herrlicher ruhiger Herbstwald .... 





... lassen das Herz doch gleich höher schlagen  









Aber langsam wird's hier Zeit für was Gobstolliges


----------



## Tony- (21. Oktober 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Aber langsam wird's hier Zeit für was Gobstolliges


Wozu? Macht voll Bock so Profillos durch Matsch und Laub zu schlittern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2019)

berg.rad.wandern...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2019)

Die Bontrager XR4 (29x3.0) sind echt griffig und bieten auch auf feuchtem Laub und nassem Waldboden immer gut Traktion.  





dafür rollen sie auf Asphalt zäh wie Kaugummi... (vorne = 0,7 und hinten = 0,8 bar)


----------



## blubboo (27. Oktober 2019)

Sonntagmorgenrunde im schönen vogtlandischen Oberland.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2019)

Semifat und Starrsinnig


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 929907Anhang anzeigen 929908



Noch ein Lächeln, dann wärs perfekt!


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2019)

...ich will Euch ja nicht zu sehr verwöhnen


----------



## CC. (28. Oktober 2019)

Letzte Woche bei allerschönstem Spätsommerwetter und trockenen Trails









...und lustigen Treppen





Da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## gruenspecht (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Tage werden wieder deutlich kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (29. Oktober 2019)

berg.rad.wandern...


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2019)




----------



## CC. (1. November 2019)

Habs bei Inversion und Fön noch mal mit der Brechstange probiert: hoch hinaus





Aber ER ist schon da! Und Sie versucht noch dagegenzuhalten





2202m





mäßig lustige Aussichten, abgesehen davon, daß ich meine Hände schon vor dem ersten Meter Abfahrt nicht mehr gespürt hab





In den Latschen hat es dann wieder lebenswerte Bedingungen gehabt





Da haben auch die Trails wieder Spaß gemacht: 1079 Tiefenmeter am Stück


----------



## blubboo (3. November 2019)

Proberunde mit Federgabel.


----------



## blubboo (7. November 2019)

Schnelle Feierabendrunde. 
Jetzt mit passendem Vorbau und anderem Lenker.


----------



## gruenspecht (10. November 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (10. November 2019)

War ein schöner Sonntag heute.


----------



## amjay2019 (10. November 2019)

an* CC. *: beneidenswert dein Betätigungsfeld . Dafür nimmt man auch blaue Gliedmaßen in Kauf. Seufz


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. November 2019)

Das Mondraker hat ein paar Upgrades erhalten. 



Titanschrauben fürs Ego und DT LRS. 
XM551 Felgen mit 350er Nabe vorn und 240er hinten mit 54er Zahnscheibe. 



Nen Syntace Vector 12° kam dran weil ich den schon immer mal testen wollte. Gefällt mir extrem gut. 




Macht nach wie vor Laune. Bereu den Wechsel vom Scott keine Sekunde ?


----------



## L+M (12. November 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Mondraker hat ein paar Upgrades erhalten.
> 
> ......
> Anhang anzeigen 936589
> ...


 Was ist das für eine Rahmentasche?


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. November 2019)

Heute den Canadian Trail gefahren.
Das Sonder konnte sich da erfolgreich beweisen


----------



## DocLumpi (16. November 2019)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 936295


Bombe mit dem Lenker ?, um welchen Lenker handelt es sich hier ?


----------



## gruenspecht (16. November 2019)

Das ist der Surly Sunrise. Passt mir super.


----------



## gruenspecht (16. November 2019)

Rennsteig.


----------



## blubboo (22. November 2019)

Freitagsrunde mit dem Felt, der RocketRon am HR war heute etwas überfordert.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. November 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (29. November 2019)

Wieder eine Freitagsrunde, diesmal mit dem tschechischen in Tschechien unterwegs.
Ich liebe das Dartmoor aber leider sind seine Tage gezählt.







Auf den Bildern ist die Absturzstelle eines britischen Bombers im zweiten Weltkrieg zu sehen.


----------



## gruenspecht (4. Dezember 2019)

Ein sonniger kalter Herbsttag. Prima


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2019)

... immer wieder geil! 

Was bin ich froh, dass ich auf @lucie gehört, den Rahmen nicht verkauft und mir die Gabel geholt habe


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 948517
> 
> 
> ... immer wieder geil!
> ...



Was isn das für ein cooler Gepäcksträger vorne?


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2019)

...das ist der zu der Gabel (Trek 1120) gehörende Träger






(Die Straps sind inzwischen gegen Voile getauscht)


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Dezember 2019)

Ok, Dankeschön  !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Dezember 2019)

Bekommt man die Gabel einzeln?


----------



## Rommos (8. Dezember 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Gabel einzeln?


Guckst z.B. hier


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Gabel einzeln?



Jepp, ich habe meine bei Fahrrad XXL geordert und gekauft. Hibike hat sie auch gelistet, allerdings gibt es auf der HP keine Abbildung dazu. Es wird regulär keine Steckachse geliefert. Ist aber quasi Fox-Standard (Kabold 15x110mm, Länge 156mm, Gewindelänge 13mm, M14x1,5).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2019)

... ich habe Träger und Gabel von Neviscycle (Triton hat auf eine Frage nicht geantwortet - da bin ich dann etwas übervorsichtig beim Bestellen). Sollten aber bei jedem Trekhändler zu bestellen sein, sind ja Ersatzteile...

Die Gabel hat übrigens 51er Einbauhöhe - (noch) selten bei Carbongabeln - passt daher hervorragend in den Franzosen.

Hier mal bepackt...




und die zweieiigen Zwillinnge


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2019)

? Macht höllisch Spass.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2019)

...sorry, war schon



Martina H. schrieb:


> Semifat und Starrsinnig


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2019)

@lucie @Martina H. Muss man für die Gabel in Deutschland auch eine Niere verkaufen?

Triton ist übrigens ein Scheißladen. Gute Entscheidung, dort nicht zu bestellen.


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @lucie @Martina H. Muss man für die Gabel in Deutschland auch eine Niere verkaufen?
> 
> Triton ist übrigens ein Scheißladen. Gute Entscheidung, dort nicht zu bestellen.



Naja, günstig ist sie nicht gerade. Ich habe aber Dank der fehlenden Steckachse einen netten Rabbat vom netten XXL-Verkäufer bekommen. Den Träger habe ich bei Hibike für 74,0€ geschossen. 
Ich habe jedenfalls beide Nieren noch. 

Andere Carbongabeln sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig, wenn man sie nicht im Böllerland direkt kauft.

Triton Cycles scheint wirklich ein komischer Laden zu sein. Hatte dort die Anfrage laufen, welche Steckachse für die Trak-Gabel genau benötigt wird - keine Antwort. Von mir gibt es für so ein Verhalten keine Bestellung und damit für diesen Shop definitiv kein Geld.


----------



## gruenspecht (10. Dezember 2019)

Am Sonntag die Regenlücke genutzt. Erster Trailtest für unsere junge Hundedame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2019)

... wenn es noch richtige Winter geben würde, wär das nicht notwendig 

Ich wünsche allen Semifatten eine schöne Weihnacht, eine gutes neues Jahr - bleibt gesund und habt Spass


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 955639
> 
> ... wenn es noch richtige Winter geben würde, wär das nicht notwendig
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Semifatten eine schöne Weihnacht, eine gutes neues Jahr - bleibt gesund und habt Spass



Da hat ja der Karpfen keinen Platz mehr in der Wanne


----------



## blubboo (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab da auch was  neues Semifattes.





Viel von unterwegs gibt es noch nicht, wird sich aber ändern.


----------



## versteher (24. Dezember 2019)

Coole Kiste!   
Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## karstenhi (25. Dezember 2019)

Ha, den Rahmen hatte ich auch schon im Warenkorb ? Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Dezember 2019)

Der angekündigte leichte Wintereinbruch wurde knapp verfehlt. Auf freien Feld war es zwar schon etwas gefroren aber in den Wäldern noch herbstlich morastig ......


----------



## blubboo (30. Dezember 2019)

Seit langem mal wieder das Felt ausgepackt und eine Runde gedreht. 
Dem Cube müssen wir mal dickere Reifen verpassen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2019)

@Rubberduckxi 

Dein Bike ist immer wieder geil


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Rubberduckxi
> 
> Dein Bike ist immer wieder geil



Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Dezember 2019)

Vor drei Tagen bevor mich Urlaub und sofort folgende Grippe erwischte hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und hab das RR+ durch die Landschaft bewegt. 

Freu mich jedes Mal aufs Neue das Rad zu fahren ?








Daheim kurz abgespühlt und ne lecker Kurbel verbaut. Danke an der Stelle nochmal an @Frostfalke hat super gepasst.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Vor drei Tagen bevor mich Urlaub und sofort folgende Grippe erwischte hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und hab das RR+ durch die Landschaft bewegt.
> 
> Freu mich jedes Mal aufs Neue das Rad zu fahren ?
> 
> ...



Ja sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Januar 2020)

Bisschen rumgerollt.










Alles Gute für 2020


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Januar 2020)

Hier auch.
Es wollte leider keiner mitkommen  ? 
Gesundes Semi Fates Neues allen


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. Januar 2020)

Auch von mir allen ein gutes neues??
Bilder sind zwar vom Sonntag aber was solls


----------



## hasman (1. Januar 2020)

was ist das für Radl


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Frage.
Auch wenn ich nicht die Eigentumsrechte an dem Geländezweirad besitze, so bin ich trotzdem gewillt diese zu beantworten.
Es handelt sich um ein Modell des Herstellers Specialized und hört auf den Namen "Fuse".
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. Januar 2020)

Stimmt genau


----------



## Zaskarpeter (2. Januar 2020)

Ich mag meins auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (2. Januar 2020)

Sandpfade und Fattys, ...schöner fahren. ?


Huch, falsche Baustelle,


----------



## sigma7 (6. Januar 2020)

shakedown ride w/ fresh Orange Seal Endurance; now ready for Arizona


----------



## Rommos (6. Januar 2020)

sigma7 schrieb:


> shakedown ride w/ fresh Orange Seal Endurance; now ready for Arizona
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961125


Schon wieder ein Trip nach Az, sehr cool  

29+/WTB Ranger?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Januar 2020)

sigma7 schrieb:


> shakedown ride w/ fresh Orange Seal Endurance; now ready for Arizona
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961125



Beneidenswert


----------



## sigma7 (6. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> 29+/WTB Ranger?


Ja.


----------



## Rommos (6. Januar 2020)

sigma7 schrieb:


> shakedown ride w/ fresh Orange Seal Endurance; now ready for Arizona
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961125


Ich hoffe, du lässt uns wieder teilhaben an deiner Tour - auf dass dich unser Neid und Sehnsucht begleitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (6. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du lässt uns wieder teilhaben an deiner Tour...


Gern. Ich kann eine Dienstreise nach Tuscon mit einer Tour ab/bis Phoenix verbinden; den Plan liefert https://bikepacking.com/routes/fools-loop-arizona/


----------



## Rommos (6. Januar 2020)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Gern. Ich kann eine Dienstreise nach Tuscon mit einer Tour ab/bis Phoenix verbinden; den Plan liefert https://bikepacking.com/routes/fools-loop-arizona/


...haben wir so vermutet  alles richtig gemacht....

Echt tolle Gegend, haben wir letztes Jahr besucht/genossen - allerdings als „normale Touris“ ohne bike


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du lässt uns wieder teilhaben an deiner Tour - auf dass dich unser Neid und Sehnsucht begleitet...



Ja, unbedingt!


----------



## gruenspecht (7. Januar 2020)

Feierabendrunde.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2020)

das schöne Wetter zum Spielen im Wald genutzt...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (10. Januar 2020)

Zum Jahresausklang...




Sogar etwas Schnee gefunden




Dicke Reifen, dicke Backen




Vorletzter Sonnenuntergang 2019


----------



## gruenspecht (11. Januar 2020)

Frühling im Winter. Tour zum Rennsteig.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Januar 2020)

Heute mal das Cannondale   

Vom Erzgebirge:









Über den VPW ins Vogtland nach Schöneck :









Und wieder heim.... 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2020)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem 2017er Stache   

















Grüße Franky​


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Februar 2020)

Ein Trek im Cannondale Stall ?! 

Ob das gut geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Februar 2020)

Ach na klar, ist doch nicht das erste Trek 

Heute nochmal Testfahrt 
Rund um die Talsperre Eibenstock. 
Hier der Blick auf den Auersberg :





Der Blick über die Talsperre :









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Februar 2020)

Läuft wohl ganz gut das Bike  glückwunsch


----------



## gruenspecht (3. Februar 2020)

Heute die Regenlücke sinnvoll genutzt.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2020)

Ich bin heute die ersten Kilometer mit meinem neuen Stache gerollt.
Fährt sich hervorragend!



Bisher keine großen Veränderungen.
Hab den XR2 am Vorderrad gegen einen XR4 getauscht.
Ansonsten sehe ich momentan keinen Bedarf die Ausstattung zu verändern.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2020)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Ich bin heute die ersten Kilometer mit meinem neuen Stache gerollt.
> Fährt sich hervorragend!
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommts, dass du gleich zwei hast?


----------



## JensXTR (5. Februar 2020)

Mein Nordest hat ein "kleines" Laufradupdate bekommen, da wurde der Steuersatz auch gleich mit angepasst !


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie kommts, dass du gleich zwei hast?



Eins für Zwerge, eins für (Sitz)Riesen.  B)
Und falls jemand das für Zwerge braucht, hätt ich noch den passenden LRS.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2020)

Schutzbleche, Klingel und ein korb fehlen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


Ist das eine Custom Lackierung? Und was für Felgen? Entschuldige die Fragen, gehören nicht wirklich dahin...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Schutzbleche, Klingel und ein korb fehlen noch...



Genau das fehlt ja allen anderen


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das eine Custom Lackierung? Und was für Felgen? Entschuldige die Fragen, gehören nicht wirklich dahin...


Ja. Die schwarzen Gepäckträger und der violette/purple Rahmen wurden pulverbeschichtet. Die Gabel und der Steuerkopfbereich blau-metallic lackiert. Die Felgen sind Lightbicycles i45 carbon rims.


----------



## bikebecker (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Gestern unterwegs 






Macht schon Spaß mit so großen Rädern 
Und hier noch mal ein Dankeschön an zwei lieben Freundinnen für die Beratung.
(die Wäscheleine am Lenker wird noch geändert) 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## gruenspecht (9. Februar 2020)

Nochmal kurz zum Rennsteig bevor Sabine kommt. War schon gut windig auf dem Kamm.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> (die Wäscheleine am Lenker wird noch geändert)



Obacht - Monsterlenker fordern ihren Tribut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Februar 2020)

Top-Spot!




Top-Bike!




Top-Cap!


----------



## amjay2019 (10. Februar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obacht - Monsterlenker fordern ihren Tribut!


Bei zu kurzem Cut ist auf Grund der Spacer noch nichts verloren


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2020)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Bei zu kurzem Cut ist auf Grund der Spacer noch nichts verloren



Naja, der Sunrise Handlebar hat 820 mm - wenn man die nicht beschneiden will...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Naja, der Sunrise Handlebar hat 820 mm - wenn man die nicht beschneiden will...






Die sind gemeint


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich die Wäscheleinen sehe.......


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 977958
> 
> Die sind gemeint



Schon verstanden, aber wenn der Lenker breiter wird, wird der Lenker breiter.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schon verstanden, aber wenn der Lenker breiter wird, wird der Lenker breiter.


Haben wir den Sunrise Bar überhaupt schon final ans Rad hindiskutiert?  ?


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Haben wir den Sunrise Bar überhaupt schon final ans Rad hindiskutiert?  ?



Irgendjemand muss halt nur noch auf "kaufen" klicken. Vielleicht zusammen mit zwei Helium-Ballons nebst Schnürchen...  B)


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wäscheleinen sehe.......





bikebecker schrieb:


> (die Wäscheleine am Lenker wird noch geändert)


----------



## bikebecker (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Entspannt euch, ich muss erst mal länger fahren damit ich weiß wie es mit dem Rad weitergeht (im Moment passt Zeit, Wetter und Gesundheit nicht)
Der Surly Lenker, so gut er mir auch gefällt, wird es aber sicher nicht werde, ich bin ein dicker, alter Mann und das Rad ist so schon schwer genug. Im Moment ist ein Spacer über den Vorbau gewandert, ob es so bleibt, abwarten. Der jetzige Lenker, Sqlab mit 25mm wird sich getauscht, ob der Sqlab Carbon mit 45mm oder Newmen Carbon mit 40mm oder etwas ganz anderes, müssen die nächsten Touren zeigen. 
Trotzdem Danke für eure Vorschläge. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (12. Februar 2020)

Letztens sogar mal etwas Schnee gefunden...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2020)

Letzten Urlaubstag nochmal genutzt 













Grüße Franky​


----------



## gruenspecht (15. Februar 2020)

Frühling am Rennsteig.


----------



## bikebecker (15. Februar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 980785
> 
> Frühling am Rennsteig.


Hallo 
Das Bild mit dem Lenker machst du doch mit absicht  
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Februar 2020)

Bei uns ist noch kein Frühling, aber der letzte Schnee taut weg... 
Höher als 7...800hm will ich aber noch nicht, da sind die Wege vereist. 
Deshalb ging es heute noch einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock. 













Auf's Bad Habit hab ich vorübergehend nochmal die Nobby Nic geschnallt 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Februar 2020)

Heute Vormittag ein kurzer Stopp an der Baumkapelle


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Februar 2020)

Gestern ging es mal nach Schöneck ins obere Vogtland. 
Dort wo kein Schnee mehr liegt schon mit einem Hauch von Frühling weil es langsam heller wird. 





Auf dem Kamm natürlich noch allerhand Schnee und Eis. 





Eine schöne Soljanka 





Und wieder heim... 









Grüße Franky ​


----------



## RennerR (21. Februar 2020)

Heut schnell noch ne Schallplattenlieferung vom Hermes-Shop in unserer Tankstelle abgeholt und gleich einen Neuzugang getestet... natürlich nicht auf direktem Wege sondern großräumig annähernt ... passt doch hier rein, oder?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Februar 2020)

RennerR schrieb:


> Heut schnell noch ne Schallplattenlieferung vom Hermes-Shop in unserer Tankstelle abgeholt und gleich einen Neuzugang getestet... natürlich nicht auf direktem Wege sondern großräumig annähernt ... passt doch hier rein, oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 984175
> 
> ...



Zufrieden mit den Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (22. Februar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Zufrieden mit den Reifen?



also nach der ersten Ausfahrt kann ich erstmal nicht meckern. Für Asphalt ist er freilich nicht bestimmt ... aber auf geschotterten Wirtschaftswegen läuft er zügig und auch auf leicht matschigem Untergrund kann ich nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Wieder mal nur eine kleine Runde im Stadtwald. 






Und Sabine hat hier auch ganz schön geblasen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (22. Februar 2020)

... darfst Du hier uberhaupt (noch) rein? 




bikebecker schrieb:


> Und Sabine hat hier auch ganz schön geblasen.



... mehr will ich gar nicht wissen (rosa Elephant auf Baum, rosa Elephant auf Baum, rosa Elephant auf Baum)


----------



## Speedskater (22. Februar 2020)

Martina, mein erster Gedanke war Pferkel.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Februar 2020)

22.02. mit kurzer Hose... so kann's weitergehen...


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... darfst Du hier uberhaupt (noch) rein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum soll ich nicht hier rein, ist doch kein E-Bike 


Und das so was zu Sabine kommt, war mir klar, aber nicht von dir

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Februar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Martina, mein erster Gedanke war Pferkel.



Wieso?



bikebecker schrieb:


> Und das so was zu Sabine kommt, war mir klar, aber nicht von dir



Hey, wer solche Vorlagen liefert...


----------



## amjay2019 (22. Februar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Martina, mein erster Gedanke war Pferkel.


Google würde schreiben " Meintest du Ferkel "


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Februar 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> 22.02. mit kurzer Hose... so kann's weitergehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 984500



Das Teil sieht irgendwie nicht normal aus   

Aber es gefällt  Fast so wie fliegende Autos nicht normal wären (oder bald sein werden...)


----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> 22.02. mit kurzer Hose... so kann's weitergehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 984500



gutes Rad, ich liebe diese Gabel!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Februar 2020)

Semmeln holen 



​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass ich das hier überhaupt noch posten darf  Übrigens einer der erfolgreichsten Threads im Fatbikeabteil des Forums.

Das Stache ist jetzt starr und fährt sich entsprechend spritzig 













Grüße Franky​


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. Februar 2020)

Die fast 20 Grad kurz vor Sonnenuntergang genutzt, und kurze Runde mit GODZILLA gemacht. Nach langer Zeit wieder mal auf dem Bock, macht schon richtig Laune das Teil


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2020)

Sizilien ist auch schön...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sizilien ist auch schön...


Ich war schon auf Korsika und Sardinien.
Sizilien würde ich auch gerne mal erkunden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2020)

Endlich Zeit   
Heute ging es über die Talsperre Eibenstock:





vorbei am Auersberg, im Nebel 





über die leichten Höhenzüge des Vorerzgebirges 









nach Aue. 
Und dann zurück über den Röhrengraben 





und den Kanzelblick 





nach Hause 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (1. März 2020)

Nach einer Wo Urlaub im besten Fatbike Revier, zur Abwechslung eine häusliche Runde "Plus" .....
Bad Habit mit einigen Veränderungen in der letzten Zeit. Überarbeiter Hinterbau, der sich nun sehr geschmeidig bewegt plus 4K Bremsen in Form einer Zee, tubeless und zur Abrundung eine Brand-X Variostütze 150mm.


























Solange es halbwegs trocken ist, sozusagen auf der Sonnenseite der Runde, läuft's mit den originale Bridger 3.0 ganz gut. 
Aber leider ist das hier in den Wäldern, will man etwas mehr sehen, eher etwas für grobe, breite Reifen. Bissel Morast und 
recht schnell ging die Traktion verloren. Trotz Absenken des Luftdruckes war keine Verbesserung zu erreichen. Hat ein bissel an
JJ am Fatbike erinnert .
Na mal sehen ob ich da noch etwas veränder .........?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2020)

Die Bridger habe ich damals als erstes getauscht. Mittlerweile fahre ich bei solchem Wetter wieder die Nobby Nic 3.0.


----------



## cherokee190 (1. März 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Bridger habe ich damals als erstes getauscht. Mittlerweile fahre ich bei solchem Wetter wieder die Nobby Nic 3.0.



Hm stimmt, Nobby Nic wären auch eine gute Idee!  
Habe noch einen Satz Rocket Ron 3.0 liegen aber die wären bestimmt keine große Veränderung zum WTB.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2020)

Die hatte ich auch, wieder verkauft. Im Trockenen bestimmt ganz gut. Halbwegs leicht und rollt gut, leider nur 2.8".


----------



## Charlotte72 (2. März 2020)

Marin Pine Mountain 1 , hat mich letztes Jahr klaglos durch Neuseeland begleitet! Auf 5000km nur einen Platten gehabt!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. März 2020)

Baumfällung "verspielt"......


----------



## 1817 (6. März 2020)

Schl e Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## bikebecker (8. März 2020)

Hallo 
Erst Ausfahrt im Taunus. 



Endlich Schnee. 



Zum Glück aber auch schon wieder vorbei. 



Und das übliche Altkönig Bild. 



Regen und Forst habe so ziemlich jeden Weg zerstört. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## amjay2019 (8. März 2020)

Also ich finde ja Dreck an Rad und Kleidung super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2020)

Heute ging es wieder mal um die Talsperre 









Und wieder hoch auf den Berg :





Zum Runterschauen :





Und Posen:





Übersicht :





Grüße Franky​


----------



## gruenspecht (9. März 2020)

Feinstes Wetter für die Hausrunde.


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2020)

Blicke sehnsüchtig zurück... vor zwei Wochen in Sizilien:

morgens, mit dem Ätna als Hintergrund:





3"-Spuren im Sand... vor Torre Salsa:





Kalkfelsen bei Punto Biancha:





Geröll-Uphill: 29+ fährt noch, während normal-29er schon schieben...





mein beladenes *TREK 1120* vor dem Castello Manfredonico:





Wer sich gerne mehr Bilder unserer 2-wöchigen Sizilien-Reise ansehen will, klickt auf diesen Link.


----------



## BigJohn (12. März 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Blicke sehnsüchtig zurück... vor zwei Wochen in Sizilien:


Vom Quarantäne-Sofa aus?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. März 2020)

Der Schnee ist weg 

Staumauer Muldenberg:





Beim Meiler in Schöneck :





Hinter der Talsperre Falkenstein :





Schöneck :





Grüße Franky ​


----------



## cherokee190 (15. März 2020)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine Runde Bad Habit ......  





Die recht windige letzte Woche hat zwar für etwas Unordnung am Waldrand gesorgt ...... 





















ansonsten aber ein schöner Sonntag Morgen ........ .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2020)

Talsperre 





Und am Flössergraben bei Aue:





Grüße Franky​


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2020)

Wieder auf heimischen Trails (und ohne Gepäck) unterwegs.


----------



## gruenspecht (18. März 2020)

Rund um den Rennsteig. Das Wetter war königlich. Hoffe, dass wir in den nächsten Wochen noch radeln dürfen.


----------



## bikebecker (19. März 2020)

Hallo 
Das gute Wetter genutzt. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## RennerR (20. März 2020)

Gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, so gg 6:00 ... einfach schön und friedlich ... da kann man gar nicht so recht glauben, was momentan wg Corona so los ist.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2020)

Auch ich war zur selben Zeit heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!
Immer wieder schön.......


----------



## Burba (21. März 2020)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2020)

Heute früh beim Semmelnholen   





Grüße Franky​


----------



## amjay2019 (21. März 2020)

Bisschen viel Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2020)

Gestern ging es bei spät winterlichen Bedingungen durchs völlig menschenleere Erzgebirge-Vogtland. 

Auf verschlungen Wegen (Vogtlandpanoramaweg). 









Über die Staumauer der Talsperre Muldenberg :





Zum Aussichtspunkt Schneckenstein, mit dem Blick auf die Schanze Klingenthal (Vogtlandarena). 





Die Talsperre Muldenberg :





Und wieder heim... 





Bleibt gesund. 
Grüße Franky 


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (22. März 2020)

Hallo 
Heute mal Doppel Plus. 




Das Fuse meiner Frau wirkt wie ein Kinderrad 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. März 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute mal Doppel Plus.
> Anhang anzeigen 999686
> Das Fuse meiner Frau wirkt wie ein Kinderrad
> Gruß bikebecker



Aha, du fährst 36 Zoll Räder. Das Links ist dann 24 Zoll? So scheint es zu sein


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Heute mal Doppel Plus



...ist DoppelPlus = einfach Fat?


----------



## bikebecker (22. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ist DoppelPlus = einfach Fat?



Vorsichtig ganz dünnes Eis, wenn das der Forenpolizist liest .
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## gruenspecht (23. März 2020)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. März 2020)




----------



## Speedhub83 (27. März 2020)

Gut besuchte Halde heute Nachmittag...meine Güte war das voll!


----------



## blubboo (27. März 2020)

Ich glaube mein Semifettes Bootzipper habe ich hier noch nicht gezeigt.

Unterwegs im schönen vogtländischen Oberland, hart an der tschechischen Grenze.













?


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. März 2020)

So heut bei echt genialem Wetter auch endlich wieder mal mit dem Rad und Kamera rausgekommen .













lg Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amjay2019 (28. März 2020)

@digi-foto.at : das letzte Bild ist sehr schön ?


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

Gänseblümchen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2020)

Heute durfte das Mondraker an die frische Luft ?
Coronalike auch mit Mundschutz ?


----------



## JohnDoe123 (28. März 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Blicke sehnsüchtig zurück... vor zwei Wochen in Sizilien:
> 
> morgens, mit dem Ätna als Hintergrund:
> 
> ...


Wie hast du denn die vordere Tasche befestigt?


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2020)

JohnDoe123 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die vordere Tasche befestigt?


Auf diesem Bild, direkt nach dem Kauf, kannst Du die Gepäckträger gut erkennen. Diese sind speziell für das *TREK 1120* entwickelt und der vordere Träger ist mit der Gabelkrone verschraubt. Die Tasche selbst wird dann mit Spannriemen auf dem Träger festgebunden. Gabel und Gepäckträger gibt es auch im Aftermarket. Der Gepäckträger passt alleine an keine andere Gabel.


----------



## gruenspecht (28. März 2020)

Thüringer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. März 2020)

Heute ging es ins Vogtland, zum Vogtlandsee. 













Bleibt gesund. 
Grüße Franky​


----------



## cherokee190 (31. März 2020)

Heute mit dem Plusser unterwegs und dabei gleich erstaunte Blicke geerntet .......  

















....


----------



## skaster (31. März 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Plusser unterwegs und dabei gleich erstaunte Blicke geerntet .......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1006557
> 
> ....


Der Backsweep sieht aber komisch aus, aber viel Rise. Und viel Rise ist ja wieder total in.


----------



## cherokee190 (1. April 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Der Backsweep sieht aber komisch aus, aber viel Rise. Und viel Rise ist ja wieder total in.


9° ...... also jetzt nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## skaster (1. April 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> 9° ...... also jetzt nichts Ungewöhnliches.






Sieht nach deutlich mehr aus


----------



## skaster (1. April 2020)

Hab heute die Enduroversion getroffen





?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. April 2020)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. April 2020)

Wenn hier keiner weiter macht, dann mach ich halt weiter


----------



## Mr_Slow (3. April 2020)

Ich war heute auch mal zum Laufrad-Test semi-fat unterwegs...


----------



## 007BVK (3. April 2020)

Schönes Rad. Ist der CFat Rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (3. April 2020)

007BVK schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Ist der CFat Rahmen oder?


Jupp ist er...


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. April 2020)

Heute endlich mal wieder das dicke Jeffsy gefahren 
Wusste gar nicht das der rote Trail nur für Uphill ist ? Bin da schön runter gefahren.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. April 2020)




----------



## ONE78 (5. April 2020)




----------



## gruenspecht (5. April 2020)

Grüße vom Rennsteig.


----------



## bikebecker (6. April 2020)

Hallo 
Mal wieder am Staufen. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Burba (7. April 2020)

blau kann ich auch...





und hab ich Höhenmeter gemacht...





dann wurde es kitschig...


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. April 2020)

Heute nur noch kurz bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde das herrliche Wetter genossen.. 





lg
Kurt


----------



## HAT (7. April 2020)

2 Tagestour...besser wirds nicht mehr✌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2020)

Meine heutige Tour verlief irgendwie anders als geplant...


----------



## gruenspecht (9. April 2020)

Das Wetter ist traumhaft.
Heute kommen meine neuen Laufräder. Werde das Monkey mal auf 29er-Beine stellen.


----------



## bikebecker (9. April 2020)

Hallo 
Auf dem Feldberg.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Curtis_Newton (10. April 2020)

Karfreitag=Bikefreitag.?


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2020)

Achtung Bilderflut

Coronakompatible Karfreitagsrunde bei herrlichstem Wetter














...am Pausenplatz...





...gemütlich muss sein...









Kaffee gibts auch (wenn auch nicht aus der Hipstermaschine  )





... und wieder heimwärts...













scheee warschs


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2020)

...schon wieder ich  - wem's auf den Geist geht: einfach nicht die Bilderschwemme ansehen:

Ankunft und Aufbau an ausgewähltem Ort...










...Abendbrot...






Abendstimmung bei herrlichstem Wetter



















Osterfeuer






Jo, und morgens ist es kälter als.... ( ja, dass ist gefroren - und wir hatten nur die Sommerschlafsäcke dabei)










...aber trotzdem: einfach nur schön...






Kaffee und Frühstück










...und Abfahrt...







OK, ich hab null geschlafen (war ja mein Erster), hatte Kopfschmerzen zum Einschlagen, Rücken war total erledigt, Hüfte kaputt (ok, bin da vorgeschädigt, die Matte war zu stark aufgeblasen), total erfroren -














... aber geil war's trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (12. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...schon wieder ich  - wem's auf den Geist geht: einfach nicht die Bilderschwemme ansehen:
> 
> Ankunft und Aufbau an ausgewähltem Ort...
> 
> ...



Schön gemacht! Hoffe, du konntest es trotzdem geniessen. Dank der Bilder scheint es so


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2020)

Definitiv!!!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (12. April 2020)

Nur n bisschen rumgerollt und kaum Fotos gemacht, aber war schön mal wieder halbfett im Wald zu sein...











Ich wünsche ein schöne Restfeiertagszeit


----------



## Burba (16. April 2020)

in der alten Heimat...Große Krampe, Seddinsee












es biebert...


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. April 2020)

Aktueller denn je......


----------



## CC. (17. April 2020)

Staubtrockene Trails, zartes Buchengrün, strahlender Sonnenschein - was will man mehr!?


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. April 2020)

Heute eine kleine Morgenrunde mit Kamera im Gepäck gedreht. 

























lg
Kurt


----------



## Hmmwv (18. April 2020)

Bin heute eine Runde zur Donau gefahren mitm Reaction TM Pro.


----------



## bikebecker (18. April 2020)

Hallo 
Kleine Runde im Stadtwald.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. April 2020)

Heute eine schöne Runde gedreht.    
Erst 3 mal den Schellenberg Trail und dann wild durch die Gegend gegurkt 
Bilanz 45km und 800hm = gute Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2020)

An einem Sonntag darf man auch einmal die Füsse hochlagern...


----------



## RennerR (19. April 2020)

kurze Runde mit dem Fat & SemiFat am Sonntagvormittag...


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. April 2020)

Heute den wunderschönen streifenfreien Himmel genossen...













War allerdings gar nicht so warm aber dafür windig wie Sau 
lg
Kurt


----------



## Burba (23. April 2020)

an Berliner Gewässern lang...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (23. April 2020)

Gleich nochmal Brandenburg aber ohne Wasser


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

...da bin ich wieder 

Nachdem das mit dem Schlafen im Zelt letztens nicht so gut geklappt hat, bin ich "gezwungen" worden das dieses Wochenende noch mal zu versuchen 

OK, geschlafen habe ich auch diesmal nicht, es war wieder frostig kalt - aber zumindest musste ich diesmal nicht ein Viertelstunde auf allen Vieren rumkriechen, bevor ich das mit dem aufrechten Gang hinbekommen habe - und wieder gibt es viele Bilder.

Auf geht's





Mein neues Lieblingsbild von unterwegs - ich mag Raps nicht so sehr, aber die Bilder 





Landschaft unterwegs





angekommen, aufgebaut









... bisschen was zu trinken gabs auch





Abendstimmung









noch einen Tee mit Rum - weil: war ja Kalt 






...und ab in die Falle 

Morgenstimmung





Frühstück









und ab nach Hause





zum Abendessen - bämm 





Gibt auch schöne Wochenenden - trotz Corona


----------



## dopaul (26. April 2020)

Dein neues Lieblingsbild.... geiles Bild ??


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

Danke


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...da bin ich wieder
> 
> Nachdem das mit dem Schlafen im Zelt letztens nicht so gut geklappt hat, bin ich "gezwungen" worden das dieses Wochenende noch mal zu versuchen
> 
> ...



So schön! Echt toll!!!   

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum waren die Räder auf dem Kopf? Damit sie nicht wegrollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

... jenau, so können sie nicht abhauen 

Nee, wir stellen sie immer auf den Kopf, da stehen sie sicher, können nicht umfallen und lassen sich prima zusammenschliessen


----------



## CC. (27. April 2020)

Es geht wieder hoch hinaus 





und hinab:





Da gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## rumigali (28. April 2020)

schöne Heimat.......


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2020)

Mal wieder das Semifat-MTB rausgekramt. 

Zeitlich und richtungstechnisch differente Flugline... zum Glück...


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2020)

Endlich mal wieder Dreck und nicht nur Staub.


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Dreck und nicht nur Staub.



Ein kleines Trekferkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (6. Mai 2020)

Um sich mal nicht immer im Wald zu verstecken und für die schnelle Feierabenrunde das Commando im 29+ Sommer Setup   ..... somit heute ganz entspannt am .....





Rapsfeld entlang,





wieder Raps ....





und nochmal ein Feld ....





.... mit Raps


----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute auch mal meinen Titan-Halb-Moppel gassi geführt.


----------



## Mr_Slow (7. Mai 2020)

Auch mal wieder Semi-Fat unterwegs...


----------



## amjay2019 (7. Mai 2020)

was sind das für Zigarrenröhrchen da am Lenker ?


----------



## hw_doc (7. Mai 2020)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


>



Obacht, Fledermaus-Land!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Mai 2020)

Heute war ich froh mein Multitool dabeizuhaben. Den Dorn hätte ich sonst nie und nimmer rausbekommen. Zum Glück brauchte ich es nicht schon zu Beginn


----------



## CC. (8. Mai 2020)

Aufi




Schaung




Obe








Mega-Wetter, und tolle Trails. Was für ein Segen


----------



## 007BVK (8. Mai 2020)

War heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit dem Semifatbike unterwegs.
Der Odenwald hat gerufen 


Semifat vor einem richtig fetten Baumstumpf


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2020)

Mal das Schlaubetal erkundet, bei Müllrose begonnen...
dafür, dass die Schlaube ein Bach ist, gibt's viel Wasser.








gab früher viele Mühlen...





man kann auch schön versumpfen...





noch mehr Wasser...







Frühstück





Biberparadies





am Ende gab es sogar noch 628 Höhenmeter, ganz ordentlich für Brandenburg


----------



## bikebecker (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Im Hintertaunus.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (9. Mai 2020)

"Unterwegs" ist übertrieben. Erste kleine Probe-Ausfahrt nach dem Aufbau. Hoffentlich bald aufm Trail zu sehen. Fühlt sich gut an.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Mai 2020)

mauricer schrieb:


> "Unterwegs" ist übertrieben. Erste kleine Probe-Ausfahrt nach dem Aufbau. Hoffentlich bald aufm Trail zu sehen. Fühlt sich gut an.



KULTTEIL


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Mai 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Mal das Schlaubetal erkundet, bei Müllrose begonnen...


Ach cool, lange nix mehr davon gehört.
War früher ja oft im Fernsehen.

Erinnere mich recht gut an Müllrose Place!

Sorry heute Morgen gab es nen ganzen Clown - an dem verdaue ich noch immer...
 Im Ernst: Schöne Gegend und schöne Bilder. Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## Burba (10. Mai 2020)




----------



## Burba (13. Mai 2020)




----------



## HAT (17. Mai 2020)

Sonntagsausflug bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2020)

...endlich mal nicht mehr auf den Hometrails unterwegs


----------



## bikebecker (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Im Odenwald. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## CC. (19. Mai 2020)

Vorsicht Bilderflut!
...von einem ziemlich perfekter Tag 










Wurzelteppiche = Plusser-Himmel
















Da gibts noch mehr Flut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (20. Mai 2020)

Commando-home-office-Arbeitsweg-Ersatz-Runde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2020)

Wie war die Runde?


----------



## mauricer (21. Mai 2020)

Mit der Family im Harz....das Rad macht so viel Spaß.


----------



## Burba (22. Mai 2020)

gestern ruhige Ecken gesucht...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

... wir waren auch unterwegs






...möchte hier aber nicht wieder alles mit Bildern überfluten  - wer mehr lesen möchte ist hier willkommen


----------



## Mr_Slow (23. Mai 2020)

Kleine Runde für einen Reifentest...


























Die WTB Ranger TCS Light Fast Rolling 3.0 laufen deutlich besser als die Panarace 3.5 Fat B Nimble und sind sogar etwas breiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (23. Mai 2020)

Heut auch noch eine kleine "Vordemsturmrunde" gedreht.. und so grad noch trocken nach Hause gekommen 

















lg
Kurt


----------



## blubboo (26. Mai 2020)

Semifat macht schon mächtig Spaß.


----------



## Burba (29. Mai 2020)

schlaflos am Müggelsee


----------



## Mr_Slow (29. Mai 2020)

Musste auch mal wieder raus, kurze Runde bei dem schönen Wetter...









































ein bisschen Hamburg-Harburg unsicher gemacht.


----------



## mauricer (31. Mai 2020)

Heute eine sehr frühe 30km Runde durch die Harburger Berge gemacht. Sehr schön so ganz für sich alleine...


----------



## monkeyfat (31. Mai 2020)

Rennsteig


----------



## Burba (1. Juni 2020)

monkeyfat schrieb:


> Rennsteig
> Anhang anzeigen 1055311


immer wieder schön da oben


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2020)

(nicht ich) - aber mit mir unterwegs. Wer wissen möchte wo, ist hier willkommen


----------



## blubboo (8. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Traktor unterwegs auf dem Vogtland Panorama Weg.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2020)

Heute unterwegs im Wald






und in der Blumenwiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juni 2020)

am Brückentag mal wieder das B+ artgerecht in die Südpfalz ausgeführt.... 
Achtung, genialer Tag daher Bilderflut!  
einrollen und dank Forstarbeiten gleich mal den ersten Trail in falscher Richtung fahren müssen (und dann da auch wieder zurück, soooo ein Ärger... )







einer der unzähligen Aussichtspunkte




Trifelsblick











im Schatten die Schlüsselstelle........ Lenker zu breit, Trail zu schmal, Absturztiefe ca 10-15m --> gekniffen 

















wie lange das so wohl noch steht? 













ich wollte eigentlich schon zum Auto zurück, habe mich dann aber zum Glück entschieden noch einen eher kleinen Hügel mitzunehmen da schon in der Karte die Auffahrt auf breiter Forstpiste vergleichsweise leicht ausgesehen hat und sich das mit dem aufkommenden Hunger noch ausging. 
Ein zwar kleines/kurzes aber sehr feines weitere Trail-Juwel und ein toller Aussichtpunkt war die Belohnung.
















entpuppte sich als Sackgasse, aber egal da auch hier die Aussicht entschädigte













da war dann gleich Schluss....




Die Tour bin ich nicht das letzte Mal gefahren


----------



## monkeyfat (23. Juni 2020)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2020)

Jungfernfahrt   





Grüße Franky​


----------



## 007BVK (2. Juli 2020)

Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juli 2020)

Wir sind heute mal durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland gefahren   

















Grüße Eddi und Franky​


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2020)

Knifflig, rumpelig und steil ist für Plusser gut 




Die Bilderflut gibt es diesmal hier.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juli 2020)

einer meiner Lieblingstrails


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. Juli 2020)

Hab heute Vormittag beim Brötchen holen auch die Kamera wieder mal eingepackt 













cu
Kurt


----------



## blubboo (9. Juli 2020)

Ich hab das Primal+ ausgegraben und aufgebaut. Die Proberunde war ganz lustig, aber die "alte" Geometrie, im Vergleich zum BigDog, merkt man sofort. 





Achso, VR 29x2,6 HR 27,5x2,85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. Juli 2020)

Nur quer ist man wer!





An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinen Dank an die dicke Marie aussprechen, mit ihren unverwechselbaren Maßen 2.8-2.8-2.8 - also üppig und griffig ringsrum. Sie gibt mir Halt im Leben und fährt immer voran, auch manchmal dort, wo ich nicht hin will, aber bringt mich immer zu Stehen. Ist sie nicht zauberhaft in ihrer gummihaften Rundheit, die Marie?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Juli 2020)

Nach Hause von der Nachtschicht!


----------



## CC. (16. Juli 2020)

Letztens:









Mehr Bilder


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juli 2020)

Weekend ride durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland   





















Grüße Franky​


----------



## Hmmwv (19. Juli 2020)

Mal eine Runde die Donau entlang und durch die Au gedreht.


----------



## blubboo (19. Juli 2020)

Kurze Sonntagsrunde mit dem Traktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (20. Juli 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Kurze Sonntagsrunde mit dem Traktor.
> Anhang anzeigen 1085027Anhang anzeigen 1085028Anhang anzeigen 1085029Anhang anzeigen 1085030Anhang anzeigen 1085031Anhang anzeigen 1085032



Warum eigentlich immer "Traktor"? Hat doch Mini-Räder...  B)



hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute war Jungfernfahrt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1085634
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1085635



29+ geht auch im Zipperlein...

Edit:


----------



## blubboo (21. Juli 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer "Traktor"? Hat doch Mini-Räder...  B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Es fühlt sich so behäbig an wie ein Traktor und rollt einfach über alles drüber. 
Mit 29 Zoll ist das wieder ganz anders, aber das weißt Du ja.


----------



## CC. (21. Juli 2020)

Erst hoch, dann runter:





Fahrbilder gibts da.
War ganz schön rumpelig, aber grandiose Landschaft.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juli 2020)

Nach der Jungfernfahrt ging es dann in die Heide:




Der Zug gen Buchholz hat ziemlich berechenbar Verspätung, damit kommt man auch unter der Woche legal mit dem Niedersachsenticket mit - also nach neun Uhr.
















Leider hatte mein Lieblingscafé in Undeloh an dem tag geschlossen, der Kuchen beim Mitbewerb schmeckte schon arg nach Kühlhaus und "auf der Terasse nur Kännchen".  
Immerhin traf auch die Wetterprognose des Kellners nicht zu.












Hier und da blüht tatsächlich schon was.




Lecker.









Erweiterter Test des 29+Bootzppers: Bestanden. Ist keine Rakete, aber das war ja auch nicht geplant. Die Reifen sind zwar kein vollwertiger Fatbike-Ersatz, aber der Durchmesser gibt sehr viel Sicherheit beim Überfahrenen auch von steilen Stufen, die Panaracer rollen auch mit wenig Druck auch auf befestigten Wegen gut und spenden abseits erstaunlich viel Komfort. 
Der Lenker macht die Fuhre zusammen mit nem 60er Vorbau für mich angenehm kurz, zum (kurzen) Klettern greife ich im Extremfall mal in den vorderen Bogen. Aber sonst nutze ich dessen zusätzliche  Griffmöglichkeiten in der Praxis wohl nicht.
Heut ist mein 22er Kettenblatt geliefert worden - 36 funktioniert nach oben heraus sehr gut bei dem Reifenformat, aber 26 sind mir auch mit 42er Ritzel spätestens mit Gepäck zu viel. Hoffentlich hat der Umwerfer da auch Lust drauf...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat der Umwerfer da auch Lust drauf...


Also mein Deore Umwerfer schaltet 14 Zähne (38-24) klaglos. Das lässt sich auf jeden Fall einrichten.


----------



## Hmmwv (26. Juli 2020)

Heute gings mit dem Hügel TM auf eine Afterregenrunde.
Bei dem Wetter dürfte die Brandgefahr relativ gering sein.






Kurzer Trinkstopp vor der ersten Waldautobahnrampe.






Vorbei an vermutlichen ehemaligen Sturmschäden.






Die 2. Rampe ist für meine Beine mit dem aktuell verbauten 28er Kettenblatt noch zu viel, also war schieben angesagt.






Neben dem Weg sieht man immer wieder die Vollernterspuren nach dem Regen.






Er versuchte sich zu verstecken hinter Gebüsch aber aus der anderen Richtung kommend funktionierte das nicht.






Der Gerät versucht wohl den Kampf gegen den Borkenkäfer.






Und der betagte Steyr hilft ihm dabei.






Jedenfalls gings dann weiter über Waldboden






Wiesentrails






Vermutliche Gasleitungswege











Unterwegs gabs auch jede Menge Matsch Löcher, die dicken Reifen schlagen sich da aber ausgezeichnet. Hatte selbst über Wurzeln oder auf hängenden Schotterflächen keine Rutscher Richtung Dreck runter.











Das war jedenfalls das größte Matschloch das ich gefunden habe.






Oben angekommen gabs dann auch ein paar hügelige Aussichten.
















Die Abfahrt ging dann über wurzeligen Waldboden, war aber zu schön um Bilder zu machen.


----------



## 601 (26. Juli 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder von einer Runde in den Bergen. Viel Asphalt und noch mehr Schotterwege. Wenig Trails. Eher unspektakulär und trotzdem schön zu fahren.

Immer am Wasser entlang. 

(Auf dem letzten Bild ging es dann sogar direkt durch das trockene Bachbett)


----------



## dertutnix (27. Juli 2020)

seh ich das richtig und es gibt so eine Art von Bus durch die Langenau rauf zur Alm??? würde zumindest auch die Besucherzahl erklären...


----------



## 601 (27. Juli 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig und es gibt so eine Art von Bus durch die Langenau rauf zur Alm??? würde zumindest auch die Besucherzahl erklären...



Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Als ich den Besucherandrang gesehen habe, bin ich direkt weitergefahren.


----------



## bikebecker (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
In Nauders. 







Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
Mein Krampus kommt da nicht rein. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2020)




----------



## bikebecker (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
Kein biken in Nauders ohne diese Bilder. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2020)

Hallo 
Im Vinschgau. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. August 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Im Vinschgau.
> Anhang anzeigen 1095438
> Gruß bikebecker


Klasse
Und wie war der Barbarossa ?
Liegen keine Bäume mehr Quer ?


----------



## bikebecker (8. August 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> Und wie war der Barbarossa ?
> Liegen keine Bäume mehr Quer ?



Hallo 
Keine Bäume im Weg, stellenweise sehr trocken und staubig, für mich war er gut fahrbar.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. August 2020)

Frühmorgentliche Camel-Trophy!


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. August 2020)

Gestern in der Gluthitze rund um Eisenach mit dem frisch erstandenen "Krampus", der Planet der Affen hat tüchtig gedrückt. Deshalb hat sich fast alles im Schatten des Waldes abgespielt, da konnte man es gerade so aushalten...

Am Drachenstein








Rennsteig Richtung Ruhla




Abzweig Prinzessinsteig Richtung Wilhelmsthal




Prinzessinsteig
























Ich habe lange nach einem "Krampus" mit 2x10 Schaltung gesucht, endlich hat sich was ergeben. Das geht bergauf doch etwas entspannter als mit1x10. Wenn man aber die letzten Jahre nur ganz FAT unterwegs war, muss man sich erst wieder an die "schmalen" Reifen  gewöhnen (fast Rennradfeeling ).

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## ylfcm (10. August 2020)

Freitag war ja schon eklig heiß und für's Wochenende waren 36 angekündigt... Puh! Da hilft nur früh aufstehen und vor der Hitze fahren. Wecker auf 5. Aufstehen. Kaffee. Irgendwas zwischen die Zähne. Und los.

3-Gleichen-Runde mit abschließendem Badespaß und dann schnell heim, bevor der Planet brennt.

Kühl, frisch, menschenleer. Sonnenaufgang im Sommer ist halt einfach saugut!





#1 Wachsenburg im Gegenlicht





dann ab auf die Schloßleite





#2 Mühlburg





kurz bevor die Temperaturen anfingen unangenehm zu werden (~7.30) auf den Kaffberg mit Blick auf #3 Burg Gleichen. Hier hab ich auch den ersten anderen Menschen des Tages getroffen 





Einen Kammtrail später das kostbare Nass an der Talsperre Wechmar erreicht. Erfrischung kam da auch grade recht





Ab da war die Devise nur noch "heim!". Kopf aus, schwitzen, kurbeln - Frühstück, Freibad, Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. August 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Freitag war ja schon eklig heiß und für's Wochenende waren 36 angekündigt... Puh! Da hilft nur früh aufstehen und vor der Hitze fahren. Wecker auf 5. Aufstehen. Kaffee. Irgendwas zwischen die Zähne. Und los.
> 
> 3-Gleichen-Runde mit abschließendem Badespaß und dann schnell heim, bevor der Planet brennt.
> 
> ...


schöne Runde, hab ich mal von Gotha aus gemacht...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. August 2020)

Unterwegs war nur einer von uns, aber da es keine Semifatbikegalerie gibt pack ich es mal hier rein   





Grüße Franky und René ​


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> da es keine Semifatbikegalerie gibt pack ich es mal hier rein








						26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+  Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen
					

Irgendwas sagt mir in mir, dass "B+" früher oder später in Form eines 130-140mm Fahrwerks in meinem Fuhrpark einziehen könnte und das geliebte 26" AM Fully ausbooten könnte.  Wenn Dich ähnlich hohe Erwartungen an B+ plagen, willkommen in diesem Warte-Thread!  Wenn Du aber B+ grundsätzlich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+  Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen
> 
> 
> Irgendwas sagt mir in mir, dass "B+" früher oder später in Form eines 130-140mm Fahrwerks in meinem Fuhrpark einziehen könnte und das geliebte 26" AM Fully ausbooten könnte.  Wenn Dich ähnlich hohe Erwartungen an B+ plagen, willkommen in diesem Warte-Thread!  Wenn Du aber B+ grundsätzlich...
> ...



Das ist ja keine Galerie in dem Sinne, eher ein Sammelfred für fast alles


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Unterwegs war nur einer von uns, aber da es keine Semifatbikegalerie gibt pack ich es mal hier rein  ​


...oder halt in die 29er Galerie ...das bisschen + wird sie verkraften können bei den Schönheiten  ?


----------



## digi-foto.at (3. September 2020)

Heut durfte die Kamera wieder mal mit auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde.. 

















lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2020)

Kurz die noch milchlosen Reifen einrollen und das Fett im Freilauf verteilen...


----------



## Ampelhasser (8. September 2020)




----------



## skaster (10. September 2020)

Heute das 29er VR gegen das B+ getauscht um den Ranger mal zu testen.
Was der @hw_doc dem Black Floyd nachsagt, kann ich dem Ranger attestieren. Mit etwas höherem Druck hat er kaum Grip, mit wenig Druck hat er mehr Self-Steering als jeder Reifen den ich bislang auf dem Fatbike gefahren bin. 
Wird definitiv nicht mein Liebling, zumindest vorne, hinten gebe ich ihm aber noch einmal eine Chance.

Also konnte ich meine Linie nicht halten und zack..





Gerade noch mal gut gegangen ?

Anschließend noch eine kleine Bachdurchfahrt ?


----------



## CC. (13. September 2020)

So, Sommerhitze-Pause ist vorbei. Jetzt gehts wieder los ... und hoch hinaus:












So ein Plusser mit einer richtigen Männergabel macht sich schon gut im verblockten Gelände 

Da gibts wie immer noch mehr Fotos.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2020)

Stache Daddy    



​


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. September 2020)

So heut nur ein Foto vom Feierabendride.... ähhh ...-walk.. ?..





Da war was faul an dem Rekon, nachdem ich letztens mal das Felgenband erneuert habe hat das Teil nach dem wiedermontieren auf einmal eine "Blase" an der Seite gemacht, dachte erst die Felge sei dezentriert, dabei hat nur der Reifen so geeiert.. Allerdings war diese Beule auf der anderen Reifenseite, hier gabs keinerlei Anzeichen.

Und heute, zum Glück bergauf, PFFFFFF.. und ich stand auf der Felge....

lg
Kurt


----------



## Zaskarpeter (17. September 2020)

Vor zwei Wochen mal das Fuse zur Mehrtagestour ausgeführt


----------



## boblike (18. September 2020)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> So heut nur ein Foto vom Feierabendride.... ähhh ...-walk.. ?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte dieses Jahr schon zwei DHRII mit dem gleichen Problem.
Bei dem zweiten habe ich mich an Maxxis gewannt und die haben mir Ersatz versprochen.
Habe auch eine nettes Gespräch mit einem Maxxis Mitarbeiter gehabt.
Der erklärte mit, das bei dem niedrigen Luftdruck den wir zum Teil fahren, der Reifen ganz gut auf dem Horn hin und her schruppt. Habe mir mal mein Felgenhorn genauer angeschaut und dieses sieht aus wie poliert. Da ist kein Lack mehr drauf.

Wie sieht das bei dir aus?


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. September 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Jahr schon zwei DHRII mit dem gleichen Problem.
> Bei dem zweiten habe ich mich an Maxxis gewannt und die haben mir Ersatz versprochen.
> Habe auch eine nettes Gespräch mit einem Maxxis Mitarbeiter gehabt.
> Der erklärte mit, das bei dem niedrigen Luftdruck den wir zum Teil fahren, der Reifen ganz gut auf dem Horn hin und her schruppt. Habe mir mal mein Felgenhorn genauer angeschaut und dieses sieht aus wie poliert. Da ist kein Lack mehr drauf.
> ...



Hmm.. interessant..
Als ich den Reifen vor ein paar Wochen runter hatte wäre mir da absolut nichts an der Felge aufgefallen das hier Abrieb oder sowas wäre.. hab sie wegen dem kleben vom neuen Band extra genau mit Spiritus noch entfettet und gereinigt, das wär mir sicher aufgefallen.

Da ich meist eher "tourieg" unterwegs bin fahr ich auch nicht so wenig Druck.. meist über 1.4Bar...
Die Felge hat zwar eine Delle von einem Durchschlag, welche ich wieder zurückgeformt und anschließend die Oberfläche wieder völlig glatt poliert habe, aber die liegt auch auf der anderen Seite und ist auch schon sicher 2 Jahre her..

Wenn hoffentlich heute der neue Reifen kommt werde ich aber an der Stelle die Felge nochmal genau betrachten..

Auch hatte ich auf den gleichen Felgen schon einige Maxxis vorher, auch mit viel mehr Laufleistung, welche nie Probleme machten..

Die Beule nach dem letzten montieren kam auch eindeutig von den knapp 2Bar beim aufziehen um den Reifen auf die Hörner springen zu lassen, als hätte sich die Karkasse einfach verformt..

Da ein Freund auch grade einen Rekon runter hat, weil dieser auf eimal eine Beule hatte denke ich eher das hier einfach ein Fertitungs-/Qualitätsproblem bei Maxxis vorliegt, die Milch ist auch die gleiche die ich immer drinnen hab, dachte schon mal kurz drüber nach ob die sich nicht mit dem Reifen verträgt, was aber schon sehr kontraprotuktiv wäre .


lg
Kurt


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. September 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Wo bin ich heute gewesen?



...hier im falschen Thread ...
Auch wenn es echt schöne Fotos von einem schönen Bike sind....
...
lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (18. September 2020)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> ...hier im falschen Thread ...
> Auch wenn es echt schöne Fotos von einem schönen Bike sind....
> ...
> lg
> Kurt



Danke! Bin gerade dabei die Dinge zu ändern.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. September 2020)

Staubig ist es momentan... ?


----------



## CC. (19. September 2020)

Hoch hinaus:












Mehr gibts wieder hier


----------



## CC. (24. September 2020)

Schnell vor dem ersten Schnee nochmal auf 2500m









Mehr Bilder kommen dann hier.

Schön war der Sommer: heiß und rumpelig


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2020)

Weniger als 3,8" sind dann auf Sandstrand doch etwas mau:


----------



## CC. (3. Oktober 2020)

Angekommen:





0,5bar VR:









Mehr


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Oktober 2020)

War gestern bei schönstem Herbstwetter auch wieder mal mit Kamera unterwegs..

Herbst ist da..




[



Herbsttrail..




Herbstbach...








Herbstlicht..




Morgen könnte der Kamm hinten schon weiß sein..








lg
Kurt


----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Oktober 2020)

.....unterwegs auf dem "Pfad der Weisheit"


----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2020)

Nochmal Föhnluft getankt




Abgefahren












GSD ging der Trail mit der Strömung 




Da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin heute mit dem Halb Moppel über den Vulkanradweg zum Hoherodskopf geradelt und in der Taufsteinhütte gab es was leckeres zu essen.





Die Aussicht ist auch ganz nett.








Waren 141 km und 1200 hm.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Oktober 2020)

Wir waren am Sonntag wieder im Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland unterwegs 

















Grüße​


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Oktober 2020)

Jütland im Oktober, entgegen bisherigen Jahren doch etwas "voller". Deshalb etwas abseits des Strandes .....


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Oktober 2020)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder aus Jütland ... Nahe Ulfborg.....



















😍


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2020)

Kleine Erfrischung nach der früh-sonntäglichen Bikerunde!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem Vogtlandpanoramaweg 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (3. November 2020)

Föhn-Dröhnung im November












Schee wars 
Mehr demnächst hier.


----------



## mauricer (5. November 2020)

Ich versuche ja zumindest in wöchentlichen Abständen durch die Harburger Berge zu fahren. Ist letztes WE mal wieder früh morgens gelungen. Ich liebe dieses Rad und hab auch schon weitere Ideen fürs Tuning! Die Ranger sind für diese nasse Jahreszeit aber etwas schwachstollig.


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. November 2020)

Heute ein Herbsttag ohne Regen dafür mit viel Sonne.. 
So gefällt mir das..













Die letzten paar km heimwärts wurde es aber dann trotzdem noch ordentlich matschig..




lg
Kurt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. November 2020)

Wir genießen die letzten schönen Tage im "autumn flow  "





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. November 2020)




----------



## CC. (14. November 2020)

Sommer und Winter an einem Tag









In der Senke war es brutal batzig. Die Räder haben nur noch mit Not durch den Rahmen und Gabel gepaßt.





Ab da wurde es dann freundlicher:









Das Panorma war b e e i n d r u c k e n d.
Das wirds wohl dann mit den Hochlagen gewesen sein für dieses Jahr. Schee wars!

Da gibts noch ein paar Bilder.

Rätselfrage für Interessierte:
wieviel bar hatte es im vierten Bild im VR?


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. November 2020)

Heute große Schwarzwald Runde
106km und 1620hm 
Wetter war richtig schön.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. November 2020)

Ihr habt so wunderschöne Orte zum Biken


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. November 2020)

Auf dem Weg zum N.Ride


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. November 2020)

Heutige Misson war "finde die gelbe Kugel" ☀️
Das ist der Nachteil wenn man in einem Kessel mit 2 großen Seen wohnt, das man oftmals nicht viel sieht wobei 1-200m höher die Sonne am strahlenden Himmel lacht .

Aber erstmal blau in grau sozusagen..




Der Nebel lichtet sich und der Rauhreif wird mehr.. ein gutes Zeichen..




So grade noch geschafft bevor mir der Hügel "ausging"..
Ein bischen Sonne spüren..




Aber ein paar 100m später gings schon wieder rein in die -2° Suppe.. 
Da noch kurz bei ein paar Freunden vorbei geschaut 




Und dem Burro noch etwas grünes Gras von ausserhalb des Zaunes gereicht fürs brave Model stehen .




cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (28. November 2020)

Heute morgen in den sehr kalten Harburger Bergen...


----------



## gpzmandel (29. November 2020)

Hallo einige kennen mich ja schon aus dem 29er Forum. Die mich nicht kennen ich bin Maik 46 Jahre und Vater von 2 Kindern 8 und 11. Lange war es ein Traum von mir Fat zu fahren nur hat es endlich geklappt. Na gut ist ja nur Semifat und nicht ganz so Fat deshalb ja auch dieser Thread. Ein Veloheld wurde Anfang des Jahres bestellt und langsam aufgebaut. Aufbaufaden habe ich im 29er Forum gemacht. Erst wurde das Bike mit 29 x 2.6 aufgebaut aber mich ließ der Gedanke nicht los 27.5 x 3.0 zu fahren. So wurde dann doch ein neuer Laufradsatz bestellt. Heute erste Tour mit dem Semifat. Ich bin stolz wie bolle und macht mir ein großes Grinsen ins Gesicht.
Nun genug gelabbert hier ein paar Bilder von heute unterwegs.











Euch ein schönes Sonntag Maik


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2020)

... willkommen im Club


----------



## gpzmandel (30. November 2020)

Habt das Bike mal zu Wahl gestellt . Dürft gerne Sternchen drücken.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2528740?in=set


----------



## monkeyfat (2. Dezember 2020)




----------



## gpzmandel (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute die 2 Tour mit dem Bügeleisen, ich merke das wird eine lange Freundschaft. Es macht richtig Spaß mit den Reifen und ich bin überrascht wie griffig diese doch sind. Ich fahre jetzt mit 0,9 Bar für mich passt es. 







Schönen Sonntag euch noch.


----------



## Burba (7. Dezember 2020)

in den Sonntagmorgen hinein...


----------



## mauricer (7. Dezember 2020)

@gpzmandel schönes Bike. Bist du happy? Ich will meiner Frau auch so eins aufbauen. Mag den Rahmen sehr.


----------



## gpzmandel (7. Dezember 2020)

mauricer schrieb:


> @gpzmandel schönes Bike. Bist du happy? Ich will meiner Frau auch so eins aufbauen. Mag den Rahmen sehr.


Ich bin mehr als zufrieden, weil es auch so vielseitig ist das Bike bzw. der Rahmen. Kann ich nur empfehlen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. Dezember 2020)




----------



## hw_doc (10. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ...Anhang anzeigen 1163922
> Schönen Sonntag euch noch.



Das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an den Kumpel hier:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Dezember 2020)

Sehr "saftige" Verhältnisse heute nachmittag bei +2° und leichtem Regen!


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Dezember 2020)

@drahdiwaberl ich habe heute auch eine schöne Schlammschlacht hinten mir schön wars. Das sauber machen hinterher macht dann doppelt so viel Spaß. 







Euch einen schönen 3 Advent.


----------



## blubboo (15. Dezember 2020)

Malwieder Semifat unterwegs


----------



## honkori (15. Dezember 2020)

@gpzmandel
Mein Fargo soll zum Frühling auch 3,0 bekommen und bei 0,9 nehme ich mal an, die gehen auch schlauchlos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (15. Dezember 2020)

honkori schrieb:


> @gpzmandel
> Mein Fargo soll zum Frühling auch 3,0 bekommen und bei 0,9 nehme ich mal an, die gehen auch schlauchlos ?


Hi ja natürlich Tubless


----------



## BigJohn (16. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hi ja natürlich Tubless


"Natürlich"... das war für alle anderen harte Überzeugungsarbeit


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2020)

....nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Designertrecker unterwegs...





Fazit: nach dem vielen Starrbike fahren fühlt sich eine Federgabel irgendwie falsch an


----------



## gpzmandel (19. Dezember 2020)

@Martina H. Du hast aber da auch ein schönes Bike. 
Schade das echt nicht so viele mit Semifat unterwegs sind. Heute meine neue Stütze eingefahren und ausprobiert. Ich bin begeistert meine erste verstellbare Sattelstütze. 





Schönes Wochenende euch.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2020)

Danke


----------



## blubboo (26. Dezember 2020)

Semifate Schneerunde 🙋🏻


----------



## amjay2019 (26. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> @Martina H. Du hast aber da auch ein schönes Bike.
> Schade das echt nicht so viele mit Semifat unterwegs sind. Heute meine neue Stütze eingefahren und ausprobiert. Ich bin begeistert meine erste verstellbare Sattelstütze.
> Anhang anzeigen 1171798Anhang anzeigen 1171799
> Schönes Wochenende euch.


bietet der Rahmen keine Stealth- Dropperleitung ?


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Dezember 2020)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> bietet der Rahmen keine Stealth- Dropperleitung ?


Doch klar wollte aber keine Kabel haben und die neue AXS haben. Habe bisher nur gutes von ihr gelesen. Jetzt schon 3 Touren mit der AXS und bin super zufrieden man muss schauen wie diese sich über eine längeren Zeitraum macht.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

Heute Jungfernfahrt mit dem Sonder Frontier auf 650b+:


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

Das Sonder hatte ich mir auch schon oft angeschaut. 
Passen da 3 Zoll rein? Und wieviel Platz ist dann noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (28. Dezember 2020)

Was ist das für geile Haie?


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

hasman schrieb:


> Was ist das für geile Haie?



Capt'n Sharky. Leider bei den Temperaturen stocksteif gefroren...



blubboo schrieb:


> Das Sonder hatte ich mir auch schon oft angeschaut.
> Passen da 3 Zoll rein? Und wieviel Platz ist dann noch?



Augenscheinlich!
Also der FatB Nimble als 650b ist ja AFAIR nicht ganz schmal in der 3"-Klasse (auch wenn "3.5" draufsteht...) und der hat ausreichend Luft. 2, 3 mm mehr pro Seite sollten auch kein Problem sein.

Schöner Rahmen für's Geld, nur halt mit UK-optimierter Zugverlegung. Und das innen im Rahmen.


----------



## Teppichmesser (30. Dezember 2020)

Ausfahrt heute, bei/mit Schnee 👍


----------



## Teppichmesser (31. Dezember 2020)

Alles gefroren heute - kein Spritzschutz nötig


----------



## blubboo (31. Dezember 2020)

Die wahrscheinlich letzte Runde 2020


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Januar 2021)

Schöne Aussichten......


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2021)

Wenn 2.6er Reifen als Halb-Moppel durchgeht, hab ich auch noch einen.
Gestern mit dem Blauen Franzosen im Schnee geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2021)

heute endlich mal Zeit für den Tour gehabt und das B+ ausgeführt
sind zwar nur noch 2.6er drauf, aber der Butcher ist ein klasse Winterreifen. Da bin ich angenehm überrascht worden!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2021)

Wieder mal das Vantage raus geholt, macht einfach Spaß der Hobel. Der WTB Ranger macht trotz wenig aggressiven Profil einen super Job. Und in die Eagle AXS könnte ich mich bei jeder Fahrt erneut verlieben 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (10. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute Jungfernfahrt mit dem Sonder Frontier auf 650b+:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1177124
> 
> ...





hw_doc schrieb:


> Capt'n Sharky. Leider bei den Temperaturen stocksteif gefroren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hw_doc schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein paar detailliertere Fotos:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1177264
> 
> ...



Heute mal das Update getestet:









Es gab eine günstige KS-Stütze mit extra hartem Anschlag und noch einen öligen Flaschehalter - ach ja: Und ein paar ESI Chunky-Griffe. Und die Gabel ist nun auch echt schwarz.


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Januar 2021)

Am Sonntag habe ich den @Jaerrit im Bergischen besucht. Schöne Tour mit sehr viel Matsche Pampe von unten. 













Gruß Maik


----------



## shibby68 (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2021)

Damit bei dem vielen Schnee Semi-Fat noch vorwärts kommt, braucht es schon festgetretene Pfade.


----------



## blubboo (31. Januar 2021)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Februar 2021)

Bei angezuckerter Landschaft gings ne Runde nach draußen. Stellenweise sehr weicher Boden der mich dann doch ab und an das Fatty vermissen lies.

Vorne ist der alte Nobby Nic als Trailstar bei Kälte leider nen Sack Nüsse. Der WTB Ranger jedoch ein ziemliches Roll und Komfortwunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (8. Februar 2021)

Das ich hier am Niederrhein noch mal so viel Schnee erleben darf. Kalt und anstrengend war es, aber geil. 





Gruß Maik


----------



## Deleted 479645 (8. Februar 2021)

Dieses Rad is einfach


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Februar 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Dieses Rad is einfach


Du meinst:


----------



## Deleted 479645 (8. Februar 2021)

Jup, das kann man so "stehen" lassen! 

#selbstbumsiert


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2021)

etwas nebulös heut...


----------



## gpzmandel (21. Februar 2021)

Heute mit meiner Tochter eine kurze Männergripppe Tour gemacht. Damit der Papa schöne frische Luft bekommt. 







Gruß Maik


----------



## 007BVK (23. Februar 2021)

Ein Traumhaftes Rad hast Du da, Top!
Entweder sieht es auf den Bilder komisch aus, oder deine Tochter ist der Helm viel zu klein, da solltest du mal nach Schauen.


----------



## gpzmandel (23. Februar 2021)

007BVK schrieb:


> Ein Traumhaftes Rad hast Du da, Top!
> Entweder sieht es auf den Bilder komisch aus, oder deine Tochter ist der Helm viel zu klein, da solltest du mal nach Schauen.


Hi danke erstmal für das Lob. Der Helm passt ihr aber Sie ist immer sehr zickig was das anziehen des Helmes angeht. Frauen halt und ihre Haare  . Aber wenn wir losfahren achte ich dann schon das der ordentlich sitzt.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Der Helm passt ihr aber Sie ist immer sehr zickig was das anziehen des Helmes angeht. Frauen halt und ihre Haare .


Der Scheuer-Andi hat da was für dich vorbereitet:






Wenn du ihr das zeigst, versteht sie es in Zukunft ganz bestimmt  🙄


----------



## Tony- (23. Februar 2021)

Meine Madame musste auch erst vom Auto angefahren werden damit sie auch für kurze Strecken in die Stadt ihre Birne schützt 
Fahrrad war Schrott, aber sonst nix passiert! Dafür gelernt, dass es nicht nur von einem selbst abhängig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (24. Februar 2021)




----------



## skaster (24. Februar 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1214816Anhang anzeigen 1214817


Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich schon, du hättest das Fuse vom @hw_doc  gekauft 🤫
Also wegen Farbe und Dropbar.


----------



## Tony- (24. Februar 2021)

Habe meine Orange zum 3. Mal aufgebaut; Jetzt als Mullet mit 2.8er & 2.6er Reifen. Fährt gut


----------



## Burba (25. Februar 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1214816Anhang anzeigen 1214817


das ist schon ein feines Teil...schade, dass sich 26+ nicht etablieren konnte (ich pack mir noch nen Satz Reifen ins Regal, eh sie ganz weg sind)


----------



## CC. (25. Februar 2021)

Letzte Woche noch in diesem Umfeld unterwegs gewesen




diese Woche das andere Programm mit Sahara-Staub, kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt und auf ganz trockenen Trails:









Über die Wurzeln kann man den Plusser richtig schön rollern lassen 





Schee wars. Von mir aus kanns so weitergehen


----------



## skaster (28. Februar 2021)

Um heute möglichst ohne große Menschenmassen unterwegs zu sein mussten andere Ziele angesteuert werden.

Beschmierte Ecken:




Unter der Erde:




oder verwunschene Teiche:


----------



## skaster (28. Februar 2021)

Wofür steht eigentlich dieses TCS?


----------



## nobss (28. Februar 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Wofür steht eigentlich dieses TCS?
> Anhang anzeigen 1218071
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1218070


TCS - TUBELESS COMPATIBLE SYSTEM​








						WTB Technology
					

WTB products are purpose-built to provide the ultimate level of performance and comfort, without sacrificing on weight or durability. Through decades of relentless innovation, we’ve created a plethora of technologies designed to provide you with the ultimate riding experience. We’re constantly...




					www.wtb.com
				




Das sich sich bei dir die Dichtmilch so verhält könnte ein Paar Gründe haben.
Soweit ich ein Plan davon habe:
Dichtmilch ist schon länger im Reifen
Dichtmilch ist schon etwas Älter, lange Standzeit und bereits Angebrochen (1L Gebinde)
Wenig Luftdruck und dadurch dieser Effekt, durch das walken der Reifen
Reifen und Dichtmilch passen nicht, Thema Ammoniak


----------



## CC. (3. März 2021)

Trockene Trails:








Da sollte man nicht rumtun




Frühling auf 1200m




Übergangszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (6. März 2021)

Schöne Tour zur Halde Norddeutschland. 
Pause und die Sonne genossen 🌞


----------



## Burba (10. März 2021)

hab das Semi hier mal ausgereizt...


----------



## rumigali (16. März 2021)

mit den Semifat hat man auch in Finale Spass....


----------



## Teppichmesser (16. März 2021)

Bei uns ist der Winter nochmals zurückgekehrt 😖


----------



## Burba (17. März 2021)

hier ist kühler Frühling...


----------



## blubboo (18. März 2021)

Vier Jahreszeiten auf 33km, Frühling im Vogtland....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (18. März 2021)

hier nur Vorfrühlingsabend





 am Müggelsee...


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2021)

Ja, kalt ist es auch hier...


----------



## rumigali (20. März 2021)

@CC.  das war noch mit dem Loki


----------



## CC. (20. März 2021)




----------



## rumigali (20. März 2021)

CC. schrieb:


>


apropo Loki....vorn im Bild das Loki von meinem Spezl. Kommt Dir das irgendwie bekannt vor?


----------



## CC. (20. März 2021)

Hübsche Farbgebung und nicht so vernachlässigt wie meins


----------



## gpzmandel (22. März 2021)

Ich bin echt traurig wie mein Wald aussieht nur noch totes Holz. Das stimmt mich auf die Zukunft nicht gut ein.


----------



## Burba (22. März 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich bin echt traurig wie mein Wald aussieht nur noch totes Holz. Das stimmt mich auf die Zukunft nicht gut ein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1233493


ja, sieht oft nicht schön aus... jetzt wärs höchste Zeit für Gelassenheit, der Wald kann das ganz allein regeln, man müsste ihm nur mal Zeit lassen...
aber da werden bald hektische Männer mit schwerer Technik durch den Wald ballern...


----------



## Burba (22. März 2021)




----------



## skaster (24. März 2021)

Nein, das Rad liegt nicht, es steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2021)

Tour zum Hoherodskopf




Am Ende waren es 140km und 1200 höhenmeter.


----------



## hw_doc (30. März 2021)

Tour durch die Heide - hier auf dem Brunsberg:




Die Manitou Markhor funktioniert unauffällig und ist für ihre dünnen Röhrchen ziemlich steif.


----------



## Burba (31. März 2021)

das war knapp...


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2021)




----------



## bikebecker (3. April 2021)

Hallo 
Das erste mal seit Juli mit dem Krampus unterwegs. 


Auf dem Altkönig. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. April 2021)




----------



## Burba (15. April 2021)




----------



## gpzmandel (15. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1250898


Was fährst Du denn da für Reifen ?


----------



## slowbeat (15. April 2021)

Edit: grrrrrrr, nochmal neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (16. April 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn da für Reifen ?


Surly Dirt Wizard...brummen manchmal etwas, aber laufen viel besser, als ich bei den Stollen vermutet hätte


----------



## Burba (16. April 2021)

und da hinten war noch ne schöne Buddelkiste (da hatt ich keine Zeit zum knipsen)


----------



## gpzmandel (18. April 2021)

Heute eine schöne große Runde zur Halde Norddeutschland mit dem Bikepark. War verdammt viel los könnte aber ein paar Runden durch die Tables hüpfen. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht besonders mit dem Bike. 







Schönem Sonntag euch


----------



## ONE78 (18. April 2021)

Heute war bei mir auch plus-tag


----------



## skaster (22. April 2021)

Kleine Drahtlosrunde.


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2021)

Heute hab ich endlich wieder mal eine Runde geschafft ..

















cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (25. April 2021)




----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2021)

Bei Moppel hatte ich hinten das B+ Laufrad und vorne das VR vom meinem Enduro mit dem 2.6er Baron montiert und das habe ich Gestern mal auf dem Rheinsteig und Rheinburgenweg zwischen Lorch und St Goar ausprobiert.

Start um 8:00 uhr in Lorch




Am 1. Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Lorch




Blick auf Oberwesel








St Goar und St. Goarshausen




Von St Goarshausen ging es mit der Fähre nach St. Goar, hinterm Bahnhof die Treppe mit dem Bike auf den Schultern hoch und auf dem Rheinburgenweg zurück
Gegenüber der Loreley Felsen




In der Kurve wieder Oberwesel




über Wiesen Trails




bis nach Bacharach




Da ich in Bacharach 56 km und 2100 hm auf dem Tacho hatte und keine Lust mehr auf weitere Höhenmeter bin ich einfach am Rhein entlang nach Niederheimbach gerollt und mit der Fähre zurück nach Lorch gefahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 56 km und 2100 hm


liest sich interessant
wie sind die Wege so?


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2021)

Ständig auf und ab und sehr abwechslungsreich, da ist alles dabei, schieben, tragen, Trails hoch, trails runter, kommt bissel auf die Richtung an wie man die Runde fährt.
So manchen Trail wäre ich lieber in die andere Richtung gefahren.

Rheinsteig von St. Goarshausen nach Lorch ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller.
Die Tragepassage bei N 50° 07,111' O 7° 44,625' kann man umfahren.
Die GPS-Tracks für Etappe 6 und 7 gibts hier:








						Rheinsteig 06. Etappe Lorch - Kaub (Süd-Nord)
					

Lorch – Wisperbrücke – Nollig – Clemenskapelle – Retzbachtal - Wirbellay – Niederthal – Schenkelbachtal – Volkenbachtal – Burg Gutenfels – Kaub




					www.rheinsteig.de
				











						Rheinsteig 07. Etappe Kaub - St. Goarshausen (Süd-Nord)
					

Kaub - Dörscheid - Rossstein - Alte Burg - Urbachtal - Waldschule - Bornichbachtal - Fünf Seenplatz - Spitznack - Loreley - Heide - St. Goarshausen - Dreiburgenblick - Hasenbachtal




					www.rheinsteig.de
				




Bei Oberwesel ist ein Klettersteig den man umfahren sollte.
Zwischen N 50° 07,547' O 7° 43,682' und N 50° 07,287' O 7° 43,370'
Bei Bacharach durch die Weinberge nach unten ist eher wenig fahrbar, ist halt ein Wanderweg.


----------



## skaster (27. April 2021)

Falls sich jemand fragt wie man günstig an ein Rad kommt, einfach mal eine goldene Kugel aus einem Brunnen holen.
Dann taucht so etwas einfach auf.







Und Abfahrt.


----------



## gpzmandel (1. Mai 2021)

2 Haldentour Halde Norddeutschland und Pattberg. Viel steile Abfahrten dank der neuen V4 vorne geht es besser. 








Auf euch einen schönen Samstag noch.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Mai 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> steile Abfahrten dank der neuen V4 vorne geht es besser


braucht man bei den Abfahrten denn überhaupt eine Bremse?


----------



## gpzmandel (1. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> braucht man bei den Abfahrten denn überhaupt eine Bremse?


Oh ja das Problem ist das die Abfahrten stellenweise sehr steil sind und kurze Auslaufzonen haben.


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## JensXTR (10. Mai 2021)

Am Wochenende ne schöne Runde gedreht. Das Wetter war ein Traum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (10. Mai 2021)

Sommertag....


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2021)

wieder Unit


----------



## rumigali (16. Mai 2021)

seit längerer Zeit heute mal wieder eine kleine Heimatrunde mit dem Plus....






auch den Pferden scheint das Laufey zu gefallen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Mai 2021)

Kleine Runde zum Semmeln holen 🚲


----------



## rumigali (20. Mai 2021)

kleine Feierabendrunde heute...und das sogar mal ohne Regen, was momentan nicht so einfach ist


----------



## bikebecker (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Heute mal die Regenpause genutzt, hat auch geklappt, auf dem Rückweg hat es nur gehagelt. 



Rund ums Lorsbachtal. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Mai 2021)

Und wieder ne runde mit dem Mondraker gedreht 🍻


----------



## rumigali (25. Mai 2021)

Vorsicht off topic...hab an Spezl gestern schee erwischt wie wir finden, mal schaun ob wirs zum FdT schaffen Merci Euch








						Airtime am Geißkopf
					

Foto: Airtime am Geißkopf




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Wir waren mal wieder unterwegs





wer mehr sehen will:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterwegs-mit-marie-und-dem-franzosen.920296/post-17458279


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Mai 2021)

….unterwegs im Regen am Morgen auf der „Muß-Strecke“ zur Arbeit!


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Mai 2021)

Heute hab ich auch wieder mal ein kleines "Regenpäuschen" genutzt. ..
















Perfekt getimed hat es genau beim öffnen der Haustüre wieder zu pissen begonnen ..

lg
Kurt


----------



## rumigali (29. Mai 2021)

Heute mal wieder das Laufey ausgeführt...natürlich mit dem obligatorischen Regenschauer der dieses Jahr nicht fehlen darf...












so kann sich jeder vorstellen wie der Trail ausgeschaut hat


----------



## bikebecker (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Erst länger Tour dieses Jahr. 
Großer Feldberg



Kleiner Feldberg 



Altkönig 



Heimweg 



Kondition ist noch ausbaufähig. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## metbirne77 (30. Mai 2021)

Nach etwas längerer „Abstinenz“ als gewohnt durch Nachwuchs und Co. wurde das Rad mal wieder auf den Hometrails ausgeführt 😉


----------



## skaster (31. Mai 2021)

Bei dem Wetter musste ich auch mal wieder raus.

Farbtupfer am Wegesrand





Wird schon halten





Farbenspiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2021)

endlich mal nicht nass oder/und kalt...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> endlich mal nicht nass oder/und kalt...


... sondern sonnig, warm und trockene Trails! 💯


----------



## Josi1970 (1. Juni 2021)

Mit dem neu aufgebauten Krampus unterwegs. Da braucht's echt keine Federgabel mehr.


----------



## gpzmandel (5. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Ausflug mit Tochter an den Rhein.


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juni 2021)

Taschen testen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juni 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug mit Tochter an den Rhein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1286568Anhang anzeigen 1286569Anhang anzeigen 1286570Anhang anzeigen 1286572


isses jetzt schon so weit, dass du das Bike als Familienmitglied siehst?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (5. Juni 2021)

Regenpause!
Zeit dem Baron sein Zuhause zu zeigen:




Bevor einer meckert, ist der 2.6er😉


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juni 2021)

ich kuck nur mal und hab da gleich ne frage - in zeiten, wo im xc schon 2,4" gefahren wird und jedes zweite neue bike mit 2,6" bis 2,8" daherkommt, gilt bei bei euch schon unter 3" als semi-fat? ich dachte immer, dass wäre ab 3" - einschließlich 4"...


----------



## rumigali (11. Juni 2021)

kleine Spaßrunde mit dem Laufey bei schöner Gewitterstimmung...


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich kuck nur mal und hab da gleich ne frage - in zeiten, wo im xc schon 2,4" gefahren wird und jedes zweite neue bike mit 2,6" bis 2,8" daherkommt, gilt bei bei euch schon unter 3" als semi-fat? ich dachte immer, dass wäre ab 3" - einschließlich 4"...



Meine Meinung:
Das sind 2.6er, auf einer 29er (innen) Felge 68mm breit, wenn man ein Auge zudrückt gehen die gerade so als halb-fett durch.




Das sind 2.8er, auf einer 46er (innen) Felge 72mm Breit,  das schaut schon halb-fett aus.




Das sind 3,25er, auf einer 45er (innen) Felge definitiv halb-fett




Das sind 4.0er, auf einer 65er (innen) Felge,  das schaut schon Fett aus, aber neben einem 4,8er ist das eher 26++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juni 2021)

Knard 3" auf 50 mm felge... Da kommt so mancher 4"er ins schwitzen... 






4,6" auf 80 mm, 4" auf 90 mm und 4" auf 80 mm






4" auf 80 mm vs 4,8" auf 90 mm... Letzteres laufrad geht nicht mehr in jedes fatbike






3" vs 4,8"






4" in bissig... 






Für über 5" habe ich kein Rad, die sind auf einer 100 mm clownshoe ne andere Nummer...


----------



## Burba (12. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich kuck nur mal und hab da gleich ne frage - in zeiten, wo im xc schon 2,4" gefahren wird und jedes zweite neue bike mit 2,6" bis 2,8" daherkommt, gilt bei bei euch schon unter 3" als semi-fat? ich dachte immer, dass wäre ab 3" - einschließlich 4"...


Soweit ich das verstanden hab, ist 2,6 bis 3,5 halbfat, ab 3,8 fat


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2021)

ist mir eigentlich egal. ich glaube, dass die 2,6" und 2,8" fraktion sich einfach mal als "fat" definiert hat und man dann zusätzlich zum 29er und xc forum dann auch noch im fatbikeforum posten kann...

2,6" NN auf einer 35 mm felge vs 2,2" in dick   conti speed king auf einer felge mit 24 mm innenbreite







der gleiche 2,6er gegen einen 3,8" knard...






meine persönliche meinung - ausser dem gewicht ist bei 2,6 ganz sicher noch gar nichts fett auch nicht halb. das ist mittlerweile einfach standard... bei 2,8 möglicherweise abhängig von der felge..

letztendlich ist es mir egal. ich fahr semifat 3,8", 4" und fat > 4"... ich war nur verwundert ... habt spass mit euren kisten und ein schönes wochenende...


----------



## Burba (13. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ist mir eigentlich egal. ich glaube, dass die 2,6" und 2,8" fraktion sich einfach mal als "fat" definiert hat und man dann zusätzlich zum 29er und xc forum dann auch noch im fatbikeforum posten kann...
> 
> 2,6" NN auf einer 35 mm felge vs 2,2" in dick   conti speed king auf einer felge mit 24 mm innenbreite
> 
> ...



Worum ging es dir grad? Wer den längsten dicksten hat?


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juni 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Worum ging es dir grad? Wer den längsten dicksten hat?


... und um Provokation  ... Konnte mir das Sticheln nicht verkneifen... Sorry dafür...


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ... und um Provokation  ... Konnte mir das Sticheln nicht verkneifen... Sorry dafür...


Na da ist schon was dran mit 2.6 ist man nicht mehr Semifat unterwegs ist für mich mittlerweile Standard fährt jedes gute Trail Endurobike aber auch die Akkufraktion. 
Für mich geht es auch erst ab 2.8 durch und zu Zeit fahre ich Michelin Wild Am auf einer 35er Felge mit 73mm Breite. Da kam der Rocket Ron mit 3.0 nicht dran der baute 72mm auf.


----------



## Burba (13. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ... und um Provokation  ... Konnte mir das Sticheln nicht verkneifen... Sorry dafür...


😋


----------



## mauricer (14. Juni 2021)

Harburger Berge, dieses Mal eine Melange aus Dauerregen und herrlichem Sonnenschein. Auf jeden Fall dreckig.


----------



## CC. (16. Juni 2021)

Karwendelblick





Steht zur Wahl beim FdT.
Würde mich natürlich ganz uneigennützig über ein paar likes im Fotoalbum freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Karwendelblick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Allen, die mitgemacht haben. Hat geklappt: FdT


----------



## Rubberduckxi (20. Juni 2021)




----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juni 2021)

War super heute im Wald.
Kein bisschen schwül und Trails alle sehr trocken und nicht rutschig.
Ein Traum!
Grip ohne Ende!
















(Bilder von den Trails gibt es keine...da war ich mit rumrutschen und irgendwie auf dem Rad bleiben doch recht gut ausgelastet...)


----------



## rumigali (21. Juni 2021)

Vorsicht Offtopic würde mich trotzdem trotzdem über ein Like freuen.....Merci Euch








						Partylaps
					

Ausklang eines genialen Biketages...




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## rumigali (23. Juni 2021)

Danke fürs liken!!! Kleiner Snapschuss vom Reschensee leider mit dem Enduro








						Sommer vs. Winter am Reschensee
					

Foto: Sommer vs. Winter am Reschensee




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Juni 2021)

Was macht man bei vorhergesagten 31°? Man trägt bis oben ins schattenlose Gelände 





Zumindest gabs am Anfang noch beschattete Trails





















Mit dem Plusser rollt man da einfach drüber:





Das war dann die Rettung:





Mehr Fotos wie immer da.


----------



## skaster (5. Juli 2021)

Bienenfutter


----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Juli 2021)

Ski-Gebiet!


----------



## Burba (22. Juli 2021)

In der Nähe von Meiningen unterwegs... hier in der Hoffnung, dass der Weg nicht irgendwo im nirgendwo verreckt...









Kirchenburg Walldorf


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2021)

@Burba Fahrrad vergessen?


----------



## Burba (23. Juli 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Burba Fahrrad vergessen?


Nö, keine Lust auf die Radl-pappt-Bild-zu Fotos...🤪




hier ist wenigstens mal ein Griff zu sehen
In der Kneipe soll der olle Schiller in jungen Jahren gesoffen haben...





Werrabrücke





Sonntag dann oben lang









Wehrkirche in Rohr...
Muss früher ne schlimme Gegend gewesen sein, wenn selbst die Kirchen befestigt wurden...




Unter der Kirche ne Krypta aus karolingischer Zeit (erste Hälfte 9.Jh)

(sowas gab's damals schon... hier...🤔)
1/1/2 Jh. später wurde dann hier der Ottonenkrimi beendet... irgendwas mit der Entführung von Otto III...


----------



## Burba (24. Juli 2021)

Einmal mit...


----------



## Burba (28. Juli 2021)

Mir war waldig...


----------



## rumigali (31. Juli 2021)

Seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit heute mal wieder eine Runde mit den Semifat gedreht. Habs sogar geschafft eine Regenpause zu finden Wenn man sonst nur gefedert unterwegs war fühlt sich das Hardtail mal so richtig "hard" an....


----------



## mauricer (5. August 2021)

Dinge zum ersten Mal machen. Z.B. den ehemaligen Hausberg - den Schauinsland - endlich mal bezwingen (als Jugendlicher nicht gemacht). Rollt halt einfach geil das Bike, egal ob bergauf oder bergab. Beim Trail dann etwas langsamer, aber trotzdem steckt es einiges weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2021)

Hallo 
In Nauders. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (8. August 2021)

Hallo 
In Nauders. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. August 2021)

Landefläche für Fallschirmspringer!😂


----------



## spokes666 (8. August 2021)

Auffahrt zum Tuxer Joch.


----------



## bikebecker (8. August 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Landefläche für Fallschirmspringer!😂


Hallo 
War als Panzersperre gedacht.


----------



## amjay2019 (8. August 2021)

spokes666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1319562
> Auffahrt zum Tuxer Joch.


Was ist da Semi-Fat ?


----------



## Burba (9. August 2021)




----------



## spokes666 (9. August 2021)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Was ist da Semi-Fat ?


27.5x2.8


----------



## Rommos (11. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (11. August 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1321151


Du hast definitiv zu viele Bikes, aber eins schöner als das andere


----------



## Rommos (11. August 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Du hast *definitiv zu viele Bikes*, aber eins schöner als das andere


Bist du des Wahnsinns    so etwas schreibt man nicht mal laut  könnte ja meine Liebste lesen….

Danke dir


----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. August 2021)

Unterwegs mit Wolken und neuem Laufradsatz!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bist du des Wahnsinns    so etwas schreibt man nicht mal laut  könnte ja meine Liebste lesen….
> 
> Danke dir


es ist immer n+1


----------



## rumigali (12. August 2021)

schöne Runde in heimischen Gefilden mit Gipfelglück...800hm haben sich bei der Hitze heute angefühlt wie 2000hm🥵


----------



## CC. (12. August 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> 800hm haben sich bei der Hitze heute angefühlt wie 2000hm


Genau das.

















Im Wald war es auch nur wurzelig aber nicht kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (15. August 2021)

Sonn🌞tagmorgen Runde mit dem Halbfetten


----------



## bikebecker (15. August 2021)

Hallo 
Über dem Etschtal.



Kloster Maria Schnee.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Stahlbieger (17. August 2021)

Fahren, Schieben, Tragen... unterwegs am Berg wo sich Riviera und Côte d’Azur treffen


----------



## bikebecker (17. August 2021)

Hallo
Noch mal über dem Etschtal.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. August 2021)

Bontrager über Alles😉


----------



## amjay2019 (29. August 2021)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1330716
> Bontrager über Alles😉


Wettermäßig sieht's eher nach heißer Schokolade oder Tee / Grog aus


----------



## CC. (7. September 2021)

Mit erneuertem Hinterteil gings wieder in die Berge





Kaiserblick





Flowtrail





Flowtrail





Flow Breaker


----------



## CC. (10. September 2021)

Aufi geht's





Aufi muß i 





Geschafft





der große Spitz





Obe gehts









Unten war es dann rumpelig und recht stufig: Plusser im Vorteil





War ein ziemlich perfekter Tag.


----------



## Teppichmesser (11. September 2021)

Heimatliche Samstagmorgenrunde


----------



## rumigali (13. September 2021)

kleine Heimatrunde am Montag.....



die Kühe habens sich mal richtig gemütlich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. September 2021)

bike & run

Erst ein Abstecher mit Laufschuhen













Dann das Radel gegenüber hinaufgeschleppt









Dann gabs noch ein paar sehr schöne Trails













Beeindruckende Kulissen und ausreichend Höhenmeter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. September 2021)

das Plus durfte mit in Urlaub 
da kein Bike Urlaub (sondern Jahresurlaub mit der Frau und zwei Hunden) bin ich "leider" in einer Ecke Östereichs gelandet, die in den üblichen Online Portalen nicht gerade mit üppig vielen bzw. interessante Strecken glänzt. Die MTB Touren der Touristeninfos sind jedenfalls Käse....
Mit etwas althergebrachtem Studium der verfügbaren (Online) Karten habe ich dann doch eine schöne erste Tagestour zusammen bekommen. Für die ersten paar hundert hm konnte ich den dank Gästekarte kostenlosen Lift nutzen. Abseits der nach oben geschaukelten Massen, also nach ca. 500-800m, wurde ich dann auch mit einsamen (Rumpel) Trails belohnt. 
Wie immer bei solchen Touren-Eigenkreationen ohne eigene Ortskenntnis war neben den erwarteten Trage/Schiebestücken natürlich auch noch Mist dabei. Der am letzten WE stattgefundene Almabtrieb ging  zu Lasten des ein oder andern Wegs was dem Flow gegen Schluss leider etwas den Wind aus den Segeln nahm. Aber da ja nur die Biker die Wege kaputt machen.....  

























Landschaft pur










mal sehen ob Frau und Wettergott (in dieser Reihenfolge! ) noch 1-2 weitere Touren zulassen.


----------



## Burba (18. September 2021)

es herbstet... und man muss langsam an Licht denken


----------



## euro910 (20. September 2021)

ich hab heute auch endlich mal das neu Erstandene (Top) Gebraucht Honzo ausgeführt

macht Spass, ist halt mega handlich und verspielt gegenüber dem Wo Fatbike, das wird wohl jetzt nur noch als Zugmaschine verwendet, wenn der Anhänger mit der Jüngsten dabei ist

schöner Ausblick , der Berg geradeaus teilt Frankreich und Luxemburg
am Fuss fließt die Mosel












feinstes Wetter heute Abend gehabt


----------



## CC. (26. September 2021)

Unten 5° am Morgen und der Blick auf das Nachmittagsziel: zweiter Zacken rechts neben der Wolke




Erst ein in bißchen Hochtragen zum Vormittagsziel




Ein bißchen Flow








Drüben wieder hochtragen (Gruß und Danke an @JohSch)




ü b e r w ä l t i g e n d e s Panorama mit frisch verschneitem Alpenhauptkamm




und knifflige Trails




Das war ein perfekter Tag mit spätsommerlichen Temperaturen. So könnte es weitergehen 
Da und ff. gibts noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## CC. (4. Oktober 2021)

Niemand gefahren?
Dann gibts noch ein paar Bilder von mir.

























...und es gab keinen Kaiserschmarrn


----------



## euro910 (4. Oktober 2021)

Aber sicher doch 😂🙈
Wird Zeit für den Fender anzutüdeln


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Oktober 2021)




----------



## bikebecker (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Am Ende des Regenbogen liegt der Schatz, passt 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (9. Oktober 2021)

Heute ein 2 Halden Tour Halde Norddeutschland und Halde Preußen. Insgesamt 560hm mit 62km. Habe neuen Vorbau und Lenker montiert das Bike fährt sich jetzt viel agiler. 









Gruß Maik


----------



## CC. (9. Oktober 2021)

Hochgeschleppt





2202m ü.N.N.





beeindruckende Landschaft mit Deutschlands höchstem Spitz





Der Winter war auch schon da - inkl. Nebelsuppe im Flachland





und rumpelig gings wieder zu Tal









Wahrscheinlich war's das jetzt mit den Hochlagen.
Schee war's


----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2021)

mal wieder...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2021)

Morgen ist Ruhetag…


----------



## dertutnix (15. Oktober 2021)

Fertig…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (16. Oktober 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Fertig…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1355602
> 
> ...


Der Gardasees ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder ein großer Spaßfaktor das Bike


----------



## Curtis_Newton (21. Oktober 2021)

Ein paar Eindrücke meiner Transpiemont von diesem Jahr. 











Ich liebe dieses Bike 🤙 😎


----------



## rumigali (21. Oktober 2021)

Vorsicht off Topic...aber wir stehen zur Wahl Foto des Tages 








						herbstliche Flugstunde
					

Foto: herbstliche Flugstunde




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Danke!!!


----------



## bikebecker (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Heute im Taunus. 






Im Hintergrund wäre der Feldberg Turm (wenn da keine Wolken sind)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2021)




----------



## CC. (28. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder beeindruckend die Landschaft dort. Der Trail sowieso:




Danke an die dicke Marie: sie hat drei Saisons mitgemacht = 94700hm, hatte Grip bis zuletzt, aber hat acuh vor sich hingesabbert. Jetzt hat sie's hinter sich


----------



## CC. (29. Oktober 2021)

Fööööhntag


----------



## skaster (14. November 2021)




----------



## Burba (15. November 2021)

schöne Herbstrunde... nur ätzend nasskalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (15. November 2021)

Neben dem Baum wirkt das Rad geradezu grazil... 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## rumigali (16. November 2021)

letzte Woche nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## rumigali (18. November 2021)

Grad mal die Speicherkarte geleert und noch paar Bilder vom goldenen Oktober zu Tage gefördert aus heimischen Gefilden... die nächsten Bilder gibts dann im Forum mit den richtig dicken Schlappen...it`s Fatty Time


----------



## ONE78 (23. November 2021)




----------



## CC. (26. November 2021)

Das sind die letzten Bilder der Saison von voriger Woche. Jetzt liegt dort dick Schnee und das Hohe-Berg-Rad ist eingemottet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. November 2021)

so einen langen Vorbau habe ich auch noch..... seit min 15 Jahren in der Schublade liegen


----------



## euro910 (27. November 2021)

heute an der Saarschleife ne kleine Runde gedreht
von Schnee bis Matsch und trockenem Moosboden alles dabei gewesen
wir haben schön ausgesehen   
Erste Ausfahrt mit den Maxxis DHR2 2C auf der HA und mega happy bei den Bedingungen damit   
und die Dirtlej Waterproof long bekommt auch ne Empfehlung


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Dezember 2021)

Trek Stache heute „neu“ lackiert!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2021)

der 3.0er hinterreifen ist noch in der post... ab nächste woche dann doppelflummifeeling.
aber auch so echt das spassgerät. so wie ein aufgeblasenes bmx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. Dezember 2021)

Fixed mit den schluffen is nicht so 1fach


----------



## versteher (5. Dezember 2021)

Hatte heute zuviel Ballast dabei ...







Nach ein wenig "abhängen" war es dann besser


----------



## Zaskarpeter (7. Dezember 2021)

Geht wieder los mit dem Dickreifenhardtail


----------



## Burba (9. Dezember 2021)




----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2022)

ruhig hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2022)

neue Farbe fürs Plus.....


----------



## WotanGreen (9. Januar 2022)

Leichte Schneedecke im Wald, hatte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, hat Laune gemacht 🙂


----------



## Burba (20. Januar 2022)

mal wieder ne Runde gedreht... dieses Nass/Kalt/Windig nervt..


----------



## rumigali (22. Januar 2022)

Hardtail macht Laune
					

Foto: Hardtail macht Laune




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Semi Fat in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages....Merci fürs liken


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2022)

Ein Hauch von Frühling.


----------



## skaster (13. Februar 2022)

Da haben die Jungs vom Forst mal richtig Maß genommen und exakt 3 Zoll Fahrradständer gebaut


----------



## Burba (8. März 2022)

heut ganz ruhig am Wasser lang gekullert...





wenn die Lümmel nicht nur den halben Wald anknabbern würden...



sondern nach dem Essen auch mal aufräumen täten, müsste man nicht ständig drüber klettern...


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2022)

Bei dem schönen Wetter kann man zum Brötchen holen auch mal einen kleinen Umweg machen...


----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. März 2022)

Blaue Stunde.


----------



## Burba (20. März 2022)

die Winterreifen schon eingemottet...
(zum Glück gibt's bei den Cruisern noch 3,0er Reifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (21. März 2022)

heute wieder Prignitz


----------



## amjay2019 (22. März 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1440900Anhang anzeigen 1440901
> die Winterreifen schon eingemottet...
> (zum Glück gibt's bei den Cruisern noch 3,0er Reifen)


Was ist das für ein 3,0 Reifen ?
Danke


----------



## Burba (22. März 2022)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein 3,0 Reifen ?
> Danke


Super Brick von Classic Cycle...


----------



## Burba (23. März 2022)




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. März 2022)

Endlich wieder mal eine Runde mit dem Loki.....













lg
Kurt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. März 2022)

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder den Antennentrial am Uetliberg gefahren. War lange nicht fahrbar da ein Sturm praktisch alle Bäume umgedrückt hatte. Dachte ich gehe mal schauen. Und siehe da, wieder fahrbar. Ich mag es wenn es so staubtrocken ist, kommt meinen nicht vorhandenen Fahrkünsten entgegen 







BTW: Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was hier an Kapital in Form von MTB unterwegs ist. Gefühlt ist jeder Jüngling eines Bankers und die Bänker selber am Uetliberg zugange... Ist immer wieder interessant, ich sehe so immer die neuesten Trends, inklusive neueste Bikemode


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. März 2022)

Wochendnachlese:  

Samstag ohne, heute mit vierbeiniger Begleitung rund um Eisenach. Krampus hat neue Schuhe bekommen (Duro Crux - nicht schlecht!). Top Wetter, aber schon wieder furztrocken im Wald...  
Das Rad und die Kehle waren sehr staubig - der Kehle wurde mit Bier geholfen   , das Rad muss bis morgen warten...



























Schön war`s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Burba (30. März 2022)

neuerdings klunkert es


----------



## rumigali (17. April 2022)

Erste größere Runde mit den Laufey😀😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (18. April 2022)

bei Perleberg


----------



## Burba (19. April 2022)

Fortsetzung gestern...







auf was soll der wohl hinweisen...🧐


----------



## rumigali (22. April 2022)

Schöne Freitagsrunde bei angenehmen Temperaturen👍


----------



## rumigali (29. April 2022)

Ein paar Eindrücke von unserer heutigen Tour in Venetien


----------



## rumigali (30. April 2022)

Tag 2 in Venetien


----------



## rumigali (1. Mai 2022)

Venetien Tag 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo 
Im Odenwald 



In politische korrekten Farben.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Mai 2022)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Im Odenwald
> Anhang anzeigen 1470180
> In politische korrekten Farben.
> Gruß bikebecker


aber dafür ganz schön lieblos hingeschmissen


----------



## rumigali (2. Mai 2022)

Venetien Tag 4 und noch ein paar Fotos von gestern und Samstag. Geniale Tage bei  sehr schönen Wetter und Hammer Trails.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2022)

... wenn Du so weitermachst fang ich bald an um mich zu schlagen 

...sehr schön


----------



## CC. (3. Mai 2022)

rumigali schrieb:


> Venetien Tag 4 und noch ein paar Fotos von gestern und Samstag. Geniale Tage bei sehr schönen Wetter und Hammer Trails.


Zeig doch mal noch ein paar Trail-Bilder...!


----------



## rumigali (3. Mai 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal noch ein paar Trail-Bilder...!


haben leider fast nur gefilmt, sorry


----------



## rumigali (4. Mai 2022)

Venetien 2022
					

Foto: Venetien 2022




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Stehe zur Wahl Foto des Tages mit meinen Bild. Danke fürs liken


----------



## CC. (5. Mai 2022)

Nachträglich noch ein Sternchen


----------



## skaster (9. Mai 2022)

Endlich beginnt wieder die Pendelsaison.

Historischer 608 in Wuppertal:






Raps in Wülfrath:





Ginster in Heiligenhaus:





Blick auf die Mülheimer Ruhrtalbrücke, fast in Essen:


----------



## Burba (10. Mai 2022)

Prignitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (15. Mai 2022)

da musste ich wohl durch... umkehren nein danke


----------



## Burba (17. Mai 2022)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. Mai 2022)

Nach mehreren Wochen ohne sportliche Aktivität, endlich mal wieder raus…


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Mai 2022)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Wochen ohne sportliche zweiradspezifische Aktivität, endlich mal wieder raus…


Hab mir deine Worte mal dreist ausgeliehen und modifiziert 
Nix Besonderes, aber Hauptsache mit dem Rad rumgerollt. Nebenbei einen (für mich) neuen kleinen Spielplatz im Wald gefunden.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. Mai 2022)




----------



## Burba (20. Mai 2022)

erste Runde mit dem neuen Bike...


----------



## amjay2019 (20. Mai 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1481518
> erste Runde mit dem neuen Bike...


Sind das Schwalbe G-One Allround ? In welcher Dimension ? 
Danke


----------



## Burba (20. Mai 2022)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Sind das Schwalbe G-One Allround ? In welcher Dimension ?
> Danke


nee, das sind Vee Rubber speedster in 2,8


----------



## amjay2019 (20. Mai 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> nee, das sind Vee Rubber speedster in 2,8


Danke für die Rückmeldung . Leider nur Drahtversionen erhältlich bzw. nicht tubelessfähig .
Deswegen out of interesst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2022)

Das sind 2.8er G-One


----------



## amjay2019 (21. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das sind 2.8er G-One


In 27,5 ? Einbauhöhe der Gabel deutlich weniger als 483mm ?
Maul-/ Innenweite der Felgen ?
Danke


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2022)

Einbauhöhe der Gabel: 440 mm, Maulweite der Felge: 46 mm.
Fährt sich mit 1 bar sehr komfortabel und rollt noch gut.


----------



## amjay2019 (21. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe der Gabel: 440 mm, Maulweite der Felge: 46 mm.
> Fährt sich mit 1 bar sehr komfortabel und rollt noch gut.


Danke . Hab die kurze Einbaulänge schon vermutet . Suche einen 29er+ mit ähnlichem ( = wenig Profil ) und tubelessfähig und max 900Gr. .Bisherige Erkenntnis -gibt es nicht.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2022)

Vee Rubber Speedster gibts in 29x3.0, ist aber zu schwer.

Ich bin am Anfang den Panaracer Fat B nimble gefahren den gibt es auch in 29x3.0.  Rollt gut, hat aber eine harte Gummimischung und dementsprechend weing Grip bei Nässe.
Könnte baugleich zum Chaoyang Big Daddy 29x3.0 sein.





29x3.0 dürfte eine aussterbende Reifengröße sein.
Den 27.5x3.0er Rocket Ron findet man auch nur noch selten. 
Ich hätte ja gerne einen Race King in 27,5x3.0.


----------



## CC. (22. Mai 2022)

"oben" geht noch nicht viel. Aber heiß wars und das Panorama ist überwältigend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2022)

hach ja


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Mai 2022)

Wochenend- Nachlese:

Mit dem Krampus rund um Eisenach  -  Mosbach- Hohe Sonne- Wilde Sau- Sängerwiese















Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2022)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> .... Suche einen 29er+ mit ähnlichem ( = wenig Profil ) und tubelessfähig und max 900Gr. .Bisherige Erkenntnis -gibt es nicht.


Ich finde den Bontrager XR2 (29x3.0) echt leicht rollend und der ist sowohl tubelessfähig und auch nur selbstgewogene 850 Gramm schwer. Bei Bike24.de derzeit sogar mit 25% Rabatt verfügbar:


----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2022)

ruhiges Rügen...


----------



## rumigali (2. Juni 2022)

Schöne Runde mit knapp über 1000hm in Chiemsee Nähe. Trails waren brutal schmierig durch die Regenfälle in der Nacht.


----------



## rumigali (3. Juni 2022)

Chiemseeblick
					

Foto: Chiemseeblick




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Bitte fleißig liken damit mal wieder ein Semi Fat zum FdT gewählt wird. Merci Euch


----------



## CC. (3. Juni 2022)

Kriegst ein Extra-Sternderl wegen der schicken Hose


----------



## rumigali (3. Juni 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Kriegst ein Extra-Sternderl wegen der schicken Hose


Jetzt fang du auch noch an, meine Spezl sagen schon immer die schaut aus wie eine Tischdecke😂😂😂


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Juni 2022)

rumigali schrieb:


> Jetzt fang du auch noch an, meine Spezl sagen schon immer die schaut aus wie eine Tischdecke😂😂😂


Karo ist schon so lang "out" das es wieder "in" ist!


----------



## rumigali (3. Juni 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Karo ist schon so lang "out" das es wieder "in" ist!


Haha…danke, das macht mir wieder Hoffnung👍👍👍👍👍
Ich liebe die Hose einfach, obwohl der Kleiderschrank viel mehr hergeben würde😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
In der Pfalz unterwegs. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## WotanGreen (7. Juni 2022)

Zu Pfingsten auf Usedom unterwegs.. babyfrei genutzt und eine kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## Burba (13. Juni 2022)

leider ist Rügen schon rum...







Kirche in Landow...




Abend vor "meinem" Schlösschen...😊


----------



## JurgenM (13. Juni 2022)




----------



## Burba (15. Juni 2022)

kleine Nachlese...











schön war's...


----------



## bikebecker (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
Vor der großen Hitze im Taunus. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Burba (21. Juni 2022)




----------



## Eddy2012 (27. Juni 2022)

Kurztrip ans "Thüringer Meer"  -  immer eine Reise wert, vor allem bei der Bullenhitze...











Wie ein Fjord in Norwegen, aber nicht so weit weg. Reichlich Natur, wohltemperiertes, glasklares Wasser zum baden und paddeln, schöne Radrouten, reichlich (steile) Höhenmeter, Stellplatz 10m vom Wasser weg  -  was will man mehr... 

Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

... wo wart Ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (27. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wo wart Ihr da?


Campingplatz Droschkau an der Hohenwarte- Talsperre


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

...Danke


----------



## Schlappedengler (29. Juni 2022)

Unterwegs mit Trek Stache


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juli 2022)

Wir sind eigentlich auch jedes Wochenende im Erzgebirge/Vogtland/Böhmen unterwegs.





















Grüße Franky​


----------



## bikebecker (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo
Im Odenwald.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2022)

Landtour bei angenehmen 34 Grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen67 (24. Juli 2022)

Auch Bikeparkgelände geht prima mit dem Pluser


----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. Juli 2022)

Am Arsch der Welt!


----------



## Burba (2. August 2022)

bisschen Prignitz...


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. August 2022)

Kuriositäten-Runde!


----------



## Burba (7. August 2022)

jetzt mal ne Woche MD...


----------



## red_hook (11. August 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wir sind eigentlich auch jedes Wochenende im Erzgebirge/Vogtland/Böhmen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morgenröthe-Rautenkranz!


----------



## Burba (14. August 2022)

in den Elbauen...


----------



## dkc-live (17. August 2022)

Trotz Trockenheit blüht die Heide dieses Jahr echt schön.



Eine Alpenüberquerung in den Osterloher Alpen 😇


----------



## Eddy2012 (29. August 2022)

Wochenend- Nachlese:

Samstag in Eisenach  -  Ludwigsklamm- Dornheckenweg-Herzogseiche-Johannistal





















Schön war´s

Viele Güße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. August 2022)

Feierabendrunde in der Weststadt  -  rund um den Ramsberg



























Kurz, knackig, schön...



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (31. August 2022)

Mit dem Plusser in den Plaiken


----------



## Burba (30. September 2022)

so ruhig hier... (aber ich komm auch kaum aufs Radl )


----------



## Speedhub83 (6. Oktober 2022)

Vorbereitet für Herbst/Winter. Aber vermutlich nicht mehr mit mir im Sattel…

Bei Interesse PM an mich!


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. Oktober 2022)

Kleine abendliche Runde um den See ..

















cu
Kurt


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Oktober 2022)

_Herbstliche Feierabendrunde zum Wachstein bei bestem Wetter...



















Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars_


----------



## Burba (27. Oktober 2022)

Prignitz


----------



## skaster (28. Oktober 2022)

Heut habe ich mal wieder das Fuse ausgeführt, zwar im Mullet-Trim, aber hinten sind's ja trotzdem 3.0

Brücke




Bach




Pilze


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2022)

lost Place


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Oktober 2022)

Plussigen guten Morgen, auf dem Weg zum Frühstückskaffee mit Vantage RR+ und Trek Roscoe7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo 
Wegen dem Marathon nur eine Runde im Stadtwald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Burba (11. November 2022)

Herbst in der Prignitz


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2022)

Huch, niemand unterwegs? Naja, hab ja auch nur fast sechs Wochen gebraucht, eh mal wieder radeln ging 🤷


----------



## Burba (Sonntag um 17:26)

Willkommen in 2023...
Freitag Glühweinrennen in MD



ich war der einzige semifatte...

heute Prignitz


----------

